# Et avec Google ?



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Vu que nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux à nous précipiter sur Google lorsque nous voulons faire une petite blagounette ou je ne sais trop quoi, ceci dans le but de chercher  *l'image* qui calmera tout le monde ou les tordra de rire, je vous propose de jouer à un petit jeu.

Je lance un thème et les personnes (vous) devez rechercher via Google l'image que vous jugerez la plus drôle ou la plus étrange,  image obtenue en tapant le nom donné par mes soins (pour commencer).
Ensuite je choisirai le vainqueur qui devra à son tour donner un nouveau thème et ainsi de suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pas de question ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Pour jouer c'est très simple : on tape "saint patrick" dans google et zou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attends vos participations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Date limite de rendue des images......mardi soir 19h00.


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pas de question ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

  &lt;= cliquer sur l'image là...à gauche (c'est la preuve)


----------



## maousse (18 Mars 2003)

ah merde, c'était pas encore démarré le jeu...


----------



## minime (18 Mars 2003)

Dans Google images ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * 

 * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Dans Google images ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2003)

Voici ma modeste contribution :
St Patrick day's menu :






Bwêêêrrrkkkkkkk !!!


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## Vercoquin (18 Mars 2003)

C'est pas drôle, mais j'aimais bien la photo (trouvée avec la consigne Saint Patrick), surtout en ces temps de Liberté insoutenable... Il me semble apercevoir une larme.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * C'est pas drôle, mais j'aimais bien la photo (trouvée avec la consigne Saint Patrick), surtout en ces temps de Liberté insoutenable... Il me semble apercevoir une larme.



* 

[/QUOTE]

liberté immuable qu'il disait l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pfffffffff !

Merci Vercoquin pour ta participation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le jeu continue


----------



## Vercoquin (18 Mars 2003)

On peut poster plusieurs fois ? Parce que c'est incroyable ce qu'on trouve de belles photos sous "Saint Patrick"... On devrait rechercher plus souvent sous cette appellation...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## minime (18 Mars 2003)

De bien belles images.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

à la votre !


----------



## bebert (18 Mars 2003)

C'est mon choix.


----------



## Vercoquin (18 Mars 2003)

C'est mon choix !


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Voilà :


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *





C'est mon choix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as choisi celle du milieu ? Heeeerk !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)

et hop

Bonne soirée a tous


----------



## pem (18 Mars 2003)

En voilà une autre :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La justification ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Je suis hors concours mais çà n'empêche pas


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2003)

Sûrement une confusion avec la St Nicolas ...


----------



## KARL40 (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## tomtom (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (18 Mars 2003)

Le seul, le vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2003)

A vous de jouer !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

Ont participé jusqu'à présent :

-Thebiglebowski 
-Vercoquin 
-MiniMe 
-Melaure 
-Luc G 
-Bébert 
-Vercoquin (sa deuxième image) 
-Krystof 
-Pem 
-Karl 40 
-Karl 40 (sa deuxième) 
-TomTom 
-Oupsy 

Ouf, un sacré boulot tout çà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère n'avoir oublié personne.
Le jeu continue jusqu'à 19h00

Petite précision règlementaire : on a le droit de poster 2 images maximum par personne !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />Ont participé jusqu'à présent :

-Thebiglebowski 
-Vercoquin 
-MiniMe 
-Melaure 
-Luc G 
-Bébert 
-Vercoquin (sa deuxième image) 
-Krystof 
-Pem 
-Karl 40 
-Karl 40 (sa deuxième) 
-TomTom 
-Oupsy 


*J'espère n'avoir oublié personne.* 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)




----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

Voila, voila... Il me reste 3 minutes pour poster ça:





(Pas le temps de fouiller en détail, j'ai découvert ce post il y'a 3 minutes, alors si je veux être dans les temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

Bon, après avoir revu les images de KARL40 et tomtom, je me dis que mon image n'est pas terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

Alors, puisqu'on a le droit à deux images :


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

And the winner is...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * And the winner is...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Laisse le temps a Finn d'emerger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de revoir toutes ces images


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le vainqueur est TomTom avec son image décalée qui m'a bien fait rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci aux autres de votre participation (désolé GlobalCut de t'avoir oublié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

A toi TomTom de proposer un nouveau thème de recherche


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2003)

Vu que je ne compte pas, je ne jouerais plus.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Vu que je ne compte pas, je ne jouerais plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé Foguenne je t'ai oublié tout comme GlobalCut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'avais remarqué ton image.

D'autres réclamations ? Des personnes oubliées ?


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

On attend toujours que tomtom se réveille


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé Foguenne je t'ai oublié tout comme GlobalCut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'avais remarqué ton image.

D'autres réclamations ? Des personnes oubliées ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de problème. j'attend Tomtom pour la suite.


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

...

Je propose que si d'ici 21h tomtom ne s'est toujours pas manifesté, Finn reprenne le contrôle...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...

Je propose que si d'ici 21h tomtom ne s'est toujours pas manifesté, Finn reprenne le contrôle...

* 

[/QUOTE]

et ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si Tomtom et Finn sont pas là, on attend demain ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...

Je propose que si d'ici 21h tomtom ne s'est toujours pas manifesté, Finn reprenne le contrôle...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Finn a déjà du mal à se contrôler lui-même, parfois, alors...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

On se fait un petit Tarot ou un Poker menteur en attendant?


----------



## tomtom (19 Mars 2003)

oula oula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



s'cusez mon retard, j'était pas chez moi hier, j'ai pas pu voire les résultat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben, merci Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouveau mot: *champion*

à vos google


----------



## tomtom (19 Mars 2003)

J'oubliais:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Date limite de remise des images: demain jeudi 20h00


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2003)

De circonstance...


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2003)

Ou ça, déjà plus sympa, ça a du bon parfois d'être champion.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Allons-y, j'appâte


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Ça met tout de suite en confiance...


----------



## krystof (19 Mars 2003)




----------



## bebert (19 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2003)

[damned] Ca fiche les boules [/damned]


----------



## bebert (19 Mars 2003)

Dis moi pas qu'c'est lui !


----------



## aricosec (19 Mars 2003)

si LUCG appate,moi je ferre


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

Beurk...


----------



## iMax (19 Mars 2003)

...et la deuxième


----------



## KARL40 (19 Mars 2003)

Deux champions ...







dans leurs catégories !


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *














* 

[/QUOTE]

Il était musclé, TheBig, dans sa jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(PS. Je savais pas que t'étais un vrai rouquin, Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2003)

*Et après les boucheries Champion...Le foie de veau à la Mohamed Ali !*


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2003)

...sont trop mimi ces deux là !!! Arrrffffff


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

Ça peut toujours servir...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2003)

et hop, une deuxieme d'un Vrai Champion


----------



## tomtom (21 Mars 2003)

Voilà voilà

Après 1/2 heure de délibération avec moi-même.
Malgré le fait que je suis fan de super-heros, que je n'ai rien contre la lutte, ni contre les selles de vélo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déclare LucG gagnant
Pour rappel, la photo:




l'est sympa le p'tit papy


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
l'est sympa le p'tit papy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la carpe aussi l'est pas mal...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Moi j'aime bien ses chaussures


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

c'est Pierre Bonte ?

Moi, si j'avais été le jury, j'aurai choisi une photo de chat, si quelqu'un en avait mise une bien sûr !!


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Voilà voilà

Après 1/2 heure de délibération avec moi-même.
Malgré le fait que je suis fan de super-heros, que je n'ai rien contre la lutte, ni contre les selles de vélo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déclare LucG gagnant
* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci au jury. J'en resterais presque muet d'émotion.

Une information quand même : je ne suis pas sur la photo, ni au-dessus du peson, ni en-dessous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous trouve un thème dès que j'ai 5 minutes pour y penser, mais là , j'arrive et j'ai déjà un texte à faire pour "et avec la tête", sinon AricoSec va bouder, et un Arico qui boude, c'est connu, ça donne des aigreurs d'estomac.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À tout à l'heure, donc. Au pire, à demain matin.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * c'est Pierre Bonte ?

Moi, si j'avais été le jury, j'aurai choisi une photo de chat, si quelqu'un en avait mise une bien sûr !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'ES PAS LE JURY, ALORS...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

 J'en resterais presque muet .   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme une Carpe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ps: t'est sûr que n'est pas sur la photo ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

Excusez-moi, je manque à tous mes devoirs. Le nouveau thème de vos recherches :

Trésor


PS. Pour Petit Scarabée : non, je ne suis pas sur la photo


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

Marius himself


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Non, non ce n'est pas une obsession


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

celui d'Athènes


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

Moi, je serais le jury...


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)




----------



## Vercoquin (21 Mars 2003)

Après Baygon vert et Baygon jaune, voici Baygon rose


----------



## bebert (21 Mars 2003)

Dis monsieur de Cadbury, tu peux pas faire des photos un peu plus petites ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2003)

Où j'ai caché mes Gadgets Pif


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

Je remonte un coup le sujet avant de désigner un gagnant, ce soir vers 23h-minuit. Alors, la chasse aux trésors est encore ouverte pour quelques heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à vos pelles, à vos pioches !


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)




----------



## tomtom (23 Mars 2003)

Barbarella et ses amis lors d'une soirée mondaine


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

On a bien le droit à deux images ?


----------



## Yip (23 Mars 2003)

Le trésor de Rackham Le Rouge


----------



## Yip (23 Mars 2003)

Une activité pour les forumeurs de MacG : La chasse au trésor en Quad.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Une activité pour les forumeurs de MacG : La chasse au trésor en Quad.



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'équipe Mayo ?


----------



## barbarella (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est l'équipe Mayo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)




----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

Bien que je ne joue pas, je vous en mets une petite, mais seulement en lien, pour la route. Les résultats dans 30'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous pouvez encore placer des âneries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le trésor


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

Et donc, en mon âme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et inconscience, j'adoube Yip, pour sa deuxième image : j'avoue que je me suis laissé corrompre par le commentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tous ces forumeurs dans leur beau ciré, comment résiter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Une activité pour les forumeurs de MacG : La chasse au trésor en Quad.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon, mention spéciale à 'tanplan qui, lui, a trouvé le trésor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'image "insoutenable" de iMax, qu'en dire ? J'en suis resté le poil tout hérissé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * J'ai trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu les achètes où tes Gremllins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en veux un


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Tu les achètes où tes Gremllins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en veux un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste pour dire une connerie, on pourrait faire un sondage pour voir ce que penseraient les forumeurs du bac de proposer ça comme avatar à SMG.


----------



## Yip (23 Mars 2003)

Je suis tout confus d'être l'élu, merci, merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En fait, quand on regarde la photo, on a l'impression que l'équipe Mayo à piqué les quads de l'équipe Ketchup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Bon, pour le thème je réfléchis un peu et je vous dis ça demain dans la journée. Remise de la médaille mardi soir vers 22 h, ça vous va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

felicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reflechis pas top, fait comme au Burger Quizz, balance la purée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca marche a tous les coups


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2003)

Ouais, on veut retenter notre chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

Yip, c'est aujourd'hui "demain"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Yip, c'est aujourd'hui "demain" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'heure de la promenade Dominicale de l'Alu 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se bichonne ces petites bêtes


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2003)

Yip?


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2003)

Bon, c'est pas qu'on attende, mais, c'est tout comme


----------



## Yip (24 Mars 2003)

Euh voilà, on est encore aujourd'hui non ? Bon, j'avoue, j'avais un peu oublié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai pas trop l'habitude de gagner.


Bon je ne vous fais pas languir plus : le thème est :  cercle.

Voilà, si mardi à 22h je ne suis pas là, je fais confiance à globalcut pour me sonner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Amusons-nous bien.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2003)

C'est dur le week-end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oublies pas le Burger demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon voici ma premiere image


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2003)

A moi:


----------



## iMax (24 Mars 2003)

Y'a ça aussi...


----------



## peel.emma (24 Mars 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

Hallucinant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

Allez je mets la 2ème


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

j'ai pas encore trouvé le rapport au cercle mais bon... C'était bien dans les pages de google.


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (24 Mars 2003)

et la deuxième


----------



## bonpat (24 Mars 2003)

Je voudrais pas dire mais avoir réussi à trouver des chats avec : champion, trésor et cercle ça mérite peut-être (je dis bien peut-être) quelque chose...
moi je dis ça, j'dit rien !


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je voudrais pas dire mais avoir réussi à trouver des chats avec : champion, trésor et cercle ça mérite peut-être (je dis bien peut-être) quelque chose...
moi je dis ça, j'dit rien !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois qu'il y a un complot ?


----------



## Vercoquin (24 Mars 2003)

Juste parce que ce film m'a carrément fichu les chocottes et que le mot cercle ne me connote plus que ça !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * j'ai pas encore trouvé le rapport au cercle mais bon... C'était bien dans les pages de google. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Les ketchup ont appelés les hotdogs en renfort pour ce soir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 mouarf mouarf mouarf !


----------



## krystof (24 Mars 2003)




----------



## tomtom (24 Mars 2003)




----------



## toph (25 Mars 2003)




----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

Je vous salue bien.


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2003)

Une note ou deux


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2003)




----------



## bebert (25 Mars 2003)




----------



## bebert (25 Mars 2003)




----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Bon attention les cocos, moins de 2 heures, faites chauffer vos butineurs.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * http://www.signature-graphique.com/SiteHtml/Apprendre/Image/Cercle.gif[img]  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

il marche pas ton lien t'as oublié un ptit /

Tiens le voilà sinon Yip ne pourra pas juger 

[img]http://www.signature-graphique.com/SiteHtml/Apprendre/Image/Cercle.gif  *


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

oups
merci global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;D


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Eh ben dites-donc, 14 participants !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dur dur de décider, car la qualité est là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention, plus que 8 minutes.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## maousse (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Bon 22h, fermeture des guichets.

(15 participants avec maousse en retardataire au pinceau précis).


Le jury se retire pour délibérer.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

maouussseee ! maaasouuuussseee !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

moiii !!! moiii !!!


----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Les concurrents étaient donc (dans l'ordre d'apparition en scène) :

globalcut
imax
Emma.peel
Finn Atlas
'tanplan
barbarella
bonpat
Vercoquin
Krystof
tomtom
'toph
LucG
bebert
[MGZ]Slug
Karl40
maousse


Ça doit même faire 16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Les décors sont de Roger Hart et les costumes de Donald Cardwell.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

et les résultats ?


----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Bon !

Les nominé sont (toujours dans l'ordre) :

imax
'tanplan
barbarella
bonpat

....

....

(déchirage des enveloppes)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

moi je dis qu'il y a du favoritisme .. d'abord


----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

Le gagnant est : [imax] !!!!!!!


pour la mignonne licorne (j'aime bien les licornes) et l'originalité des bateaux.

Bravo à 'tanplan qui le talonne de près grace à son "hot dog".

barbarella troisième pour de poétiques ronds dans l'eau.

Accessit d'honneur à bonpat pour ss constance avec les chats



Mention spéciale à [MGZ]Slug pour sa participation tardive mais prolifique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Encore bravo à tous.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> 

Mention spéciale à [MGZ]Slug pour sa participation tardive mais prolifique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

merchi


----------



## Yip (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

merchi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


De riench  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(c'est gentil de m'apprendre le Portugais, [MGZ]Slug)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

De riench  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(c'est gentil de m'apprendre le Portugais, [MGZ]Slug)   * 

[/QUOTE]


pour l'accent il ne faut pas oublier de se laisser pousser les poils le plus long possiblie sous les bras


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

Petit rappel de la regle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on n'a droit qu'a 2 images par participant


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

ouai .. mais pour savoir .. encore faut il lire la regle ..


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * ouai .. mais pour savoir .. encore faut il lire la regle .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

et le nouveau sujet alors?

DEBOUT L'AD'ANS


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> *  * 

[/QUOTE]

burp


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

big burp


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * big burp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Beau sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Garde le au chaud


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

c'est toi qui l'a lancé


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * c'est toi qui l'a lancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas bien de fayoter


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas bien de fayoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

meme pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2003)

En tout cas tjrs pas de nouveau theme


----------



## krystof (26 Mars 2003)

Si il est aussi long à donner ses réponses au Burger Quizz, c'est vraiment pas gagné d'avance pour vous


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

On va le doper un peu


----------



## iMax (26 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Le gagnant est : [imax] !!!!!!!


pour la mignonne licorne (j'aime bien les licornes) et l'originalité des bateaux.* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai, j'ai gagné ? Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Je viens de découvrir que j'avais gagné, j'arrivais pas à me connecter à MacG hier soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, laissez moi le temps de réfléchir à un sujet original, je vous en donne des nouvelles bientôt


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

On a failli attendre...


----------



## bebert (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * On a failli attendre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben finalement, on attend toujours !


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Ben finalement, on attend toujours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Il n'a plus de papier aluminium ?


----------



## iMax (27 Mars 2003)

Oyez, oyez, le nouveau thème est  *Folklore*





Fermeture des guichets jeudi à 22h (c'est assez long?)

Allez, faites moi fumer un peu Google


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

Encore !!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (27 Mars 2003)

_broken link _


----------



## barbarella (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *    [image]http://www.music.iastate.edu/carillon/pix/christmas.jpeg[/image]  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tomtom (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## tomtom (27 Mars 2003)

Hop là


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## bebert (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2003)

c'est etrange Google ce soir... il y a plein d'images HS...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mars 2003)

En allemand pour accentuer le coté "folklorique"


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

En exclusivité exclusive :
Les premières images du congrés des user's de la nuit.


----------



## bebert (27 Mars 2003)

Excellent Luc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ma deuxième photo :


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *  c'est etrange Google ce soir... il y a plein d'images HS...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai eu le même problème. je crois (mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou si c'est une rumeur) qu'il y a encore un ver qui est passé par les fenêtres


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Excellent Luc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ma deuxième photo :




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'orchestre de TheBig ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut demander une dédicace


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2003)




----------



## Yip (27 Mars 2003)

La sainte croix de Mayo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

  [image]http://www.laguia.com.ve/tour/folklore/image/imag_Fiestas_CruzMayo.jpeg[/image] 




pour ceux qui ne me croient pas, allez voir  là.    


Bon désolé, ça veut vraiment pas passer. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de Google ou plutôt des forums.


----------



## Yip (27 Mars 2003)

Autre essai :











Ah, là ça a l'air de marcher.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *
[image]http://www.laguia.com.ve/tour/folklore/image/imag_Fiestas_CruzMayo.jpeg[/image] 
* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que peut-être les underscore ne marchent pas (les "_")


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Il ne reste plus qu'un peu moins de 5 heures de jeu... 
Mettez les bouchées doubles


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2003)

Et une petite deuxième
(si, si, avec "folklore"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Alors, on s'essouffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Allez, dans 1h10, on ferme


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Mais je rêve ou y'a personne ? Allez, plus que 25 minutes...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Mais je rêve ou y'a personne ? Allez, plus que 25 minutes...  * 

[/QUOTE]
ca va pas besoin de rameuter du monde, c'est déjà dur de choisir le mien


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Bon, c'est l'heure...

On ferme


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Le juri délibère...

Ont participé:
- bonpat
- 'tanplan (2x)
- barbarella (2x)
- tomtom (2x)
- [MGZ]Slug
- bebert (2x)
- globalcut (2x)
- KARL40
- Luc G (2x)
- Oupsy
- Yip

J'espère que je n'ai oublié personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Les nominés sont:

- 'tanplan avec son orchestre
- barbarella avec son défilé
- tomtom avec le sauteur
- bebert avec les deux gars
- Luc G avec le congrés des user's de la nuit
- oupsy

And the winner is.... (roulements de tambours)


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

*'tanplan!*  pour sa photo qui est celle qui colle le mieux avec le thème, tout en étant marrante avec son air vieillot et ringard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo aussi à tomtom pour l'image du sauteur qui est plutot originale

Toutes les félicitations du jury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'tanplan, à toi


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Les nominés sont:

- bonpat avec son orchestre
- barbarella avec son défilé
- tomtom avec le sauteur
- bebert avec les deux gars
- Luc G avec le congrés des user's de la nuit
- oupsy

And the winner is.... (roulements de tambours) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Réclamations !! J'ai jamais mis d'orchestre


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Je sais, je me suis gourré, je vais éditer ça, je t'ai confondu avec 'tanplan... C'est con


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Je sais, je me suis gourré, je vais éditer ça, je t'ai confondu avec 'tanplan... C'est con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui! c'est vraiment con alors, t'aurais pu en choisir un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ah oui! c'est vraiment con alors, t'aurais pu en choisir un autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

avec moi


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ah oui! c'est vraiment con alors, t'aurais pu en choisir un autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé... J'ai voulu aller trop vite, et voila...

C'était bien à la photo de 'tanplan que je pensais.

'tanplan, t'as donc gagné, manifeste toi...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

...mais ne soyez pas fachés, c'est la rêgle du jeu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous finirez bien par gagner


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

C'est sur ?
C'est bien moi ?
Parce que bonpat avait l'air de dire que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ?



OooouuuuuuaaaaaaAAAAAAaaaiiiis !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est sur ?
C'est bien moi ?
Parce que bonpat avait l'air de dire que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ?



OooouuuuuuaaaaaaAAAAAAaaaiiiis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

on attend le prochain sujet


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * ...mais ne soyez pas fachés, c'est la rêgle du jeu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est que des grincheux d'abord !!


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Non, chuis sur, t'as gagné 'tanplan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ton image collait parfaitement avec le thème, tout en ayant ce soté ringard...

Mais c'est vrai que y'avait bcp d'autres photos qu'auraient pu gagner si y'avait pas la tienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la lutte aurait été plus serrée...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

on attend le prochain sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Toi, tu commences très mal...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Toi, tu commences très mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon le nouveau thème : *AVION*

Les résultats samedi midi biscotte je ne suis pas là demain soir normalement...

Faites chauffez vos butineurs !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

Désolé !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

du moment où il y a des ailes


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

et ma seconde image


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

Voila ma première image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf, ca fait presque peur


----------



## maousse (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## Vercoquin (28 Mars 2003)

Après avoir exploré scrupuleusement les 1867 images et photos d'avion sur Google, j'ai retenu ce modèle sobre et symbolique


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Les nominés sont:

- bebert avec les deux gars

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je proteste, j'ai jamais mis de photos avec deux gars. Plutôt un gars et une fille !


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## tomtom (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

juste pour changer le titre.


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)

Désolé, je déteste les avions.


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Désolé, je déteste les avions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas que les avions visiblement...


----------



## Blytz (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## minime (28 Mars 2003)

Tiens, un SeaMaster. Intéressant comme navion.


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## toph (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Mars 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Merci


----------



## minime (29 Mars 2003)

You can't beat the Tourist Guy !


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Bon !!
changement de programme...
Je suis là ce soir.
Vous voulez les résulats en soirée ou on reste sur la première date, c'est à dire demain midi ?


----------



## bonpat (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon !!
changement de programme...
Je suis là ce soir.
Vous voulez les résulats en soirée ou on reste sur la première date, c'est à dire demain midi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu peux pas prendre tes responsabilités tout seul


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon !!
changement de programme...
Je suis là ce soir.
Vous voulez les résulats en soirée ou on reste sur la première date, c'est à dire demain midi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

A quelle heure ce soir


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon !!
changement de programme...
Je suis là ce soir.
Vous voulez les résulats en soirée ou on reste sur la première date, c'est à dire demain midi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais bien comme tu veux.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Moi, je m'en moque un peu, j'ai déjà deux personnes proches de la première marche, donc je pourrai clore le jeu dès maintenant...
À vous de voir si vous êtes d'accord pour que je donne les résultats plus tôt ou pas.
De toute façon, il y aura toujours un grincheux pour dire qu'il attendait demain matin pour poster son image... Je commence à vous connaitre hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je propose donc ce soir 21H00, ou demain midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AZIOU-OUANTE


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
De toute façon, il y aura toujours un grincheux pour dire qu'il attendait demain matin pour poster son image... Je commence à vous connaitre hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je propose donc ce soir 21H00, ou demain midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce soir, rien que pour embêter le grincheux


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Ce soir, uniquement si je fais parti des 2 qui sont près de la première marche.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ce soir, uniquement si je fais parti des 2 qui sont près de la première marche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
À ton avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il reste encore 3h00 donc avant de connaitre le gagnant. Il est encore temps de changer vos photos ou d'en mettre une seconde pour doubler vos chances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il n'y aura qu'un tirage... Pas de grattage ce soir !!


----------



## Vercoquin (29 Mars 2003)

Que celui ou celle qui a compris celle-là me la traduise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [image]http://www.adoptanescargot.com/joconde.avion.3.jpeg[/image]


----------



## bebert (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
À ton avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il reste encore 3h00 donc avant de connaitre le gagnant. Il est encore temps de changer vos photos ou d'en mettre une seconde pour doubler vos chances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il n'y aura qu'un tirage... Pas de grattage ce soir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a du vent à Paris en ce moment ? Parce que bonjour la girouette ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour moi pas de changement de photo et résultat demain midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'était mon avis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Une dernière pour la route


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Bon...
Encore 3/4h et c'est terminé...


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2003)

Pas le temps de faire mieux, mais je vais quand même pas rester collé au sol


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Il était temps...


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Bon, j'ai compté 15 passagers pour ce vol...
C'est un véritable succès !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout le monde à mis sa ceinture ?
Vous êtes prêts ?
Température au sol 10°
Ciel dégagé...
Le commandant et son équipage vous remercie et vous souhaite un agréable voyage sur 'tanplan airlines.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

_TIN TIN TIN ..._


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

*classe touriste : *
globalcut
iMax
vercoquin
bebert
tomtom
blytz
finn atlas
MiniMe

*Classe affaire :*
bonpat
Maousse
barbarella
Toph

*Équipage :* 
KARL40 (pour le père noël sur le nez de l'avion)
Luc G

...


*Et le nouveau commandant de bord :  kristof  *


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et le nouveau commandant de bord :  kristof  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors...?
C'est quoi le nouveau thème ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et le nouveau commandant de bord: kristof  *        [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Je change de compagnie


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je change de compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu as raison, moi aussi je change.


----------



## bonpat (29 Mars 2003)

Personne n'aime les chats ici


----------



## plumber (29 Mars 2003)

*il faut savoir charmer la belette avant de pouvoir  xxxxxx  *


----------



## minime (29 Mars 2003)

C'est ça le nouveau thème ? Wow, punaise !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

J'ai jamais aimé voyager en classe touriste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Viens Barbarella, je t'emmène en Egypte : on va jouer à Pyramide


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

J'ai bien noté tous vos messages d'encouragements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci à tous. Attention au décollage, le nouveau thème est :


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Je vais flooder un peu en attendant de trouver.


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Ca y est, je crois le tenir.


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Et puis non, il ne me plaît pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais en chercher un autre.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Et puis non, il ne me plaît pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais en chercher un autre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On s'en fout, on n'est pas pressé...


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé. Le prochain sujet s'adresse aux gourmands et mandes.


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On s'en fout, on n'est pas pressé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi, je ne t'ai rien demandé et ne me sens aucunement redevable de quoi que ce soit.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'ai trouvé. Le prochain sujet s'adresse aux gourmands et mandes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Oeuf de pâques ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Toi, je ne t'ai rien demandé et ne me sens aucunement redevable de quoi que ce soit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Fallait pas mettre cette photo aussi...


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Presque. C'est CHOCOLAT.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faites péter les calories.


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Vous avez jusqu'à dimanche soir. Résultat après la crise de foie


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Je peux jouer ?

Alors voilà :











 hmmm, ça fait déjà parti de mes favoris.


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Et d'un.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par Finn_Atlas


----------



## minime (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je vais flooder un peu en attendant de trouver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
'tention a pas devenir accro trop vite !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Ma première 





Bah 'Tanplan qu'es-ce t'as foutu ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Bonpat t'as pas besoin de chercher je l'ai trouvé pour toi et je te la donne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://groovychocolat.com/profile/chocolat.gif


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

Au sujet de 'tanplan, je me suis toujours posé cette question :
Il remue la queue parcequ'il est content, ou il est content parcequ'il remue la queue.


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bonpat t'as pas besoin de chercher je l'ai trouvé pour toi et je te la donne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://groovychocolat.com/profile/chocolat.gif * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca marche pas, il est pas noir


----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Et de deux !!


----------



## minime (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

Bah 'Tanplan qu'es-ce t'as foutu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Au sujet de 'tanplan, je me suis toujours posé cette question :
Il remue la queue parcequ'il est content, ou il est content parcequ'il remue la queue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (29 Mars 2003)

Et de deux !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Voilà ma deuxième image 






De plus, avec chocolat, j'ai trouvé ceci : quelqu'un connait ? 

Elles se montrent à chaque festivals (notamment celui de Cannes et celui de Clermont-Ferrand : je les y avait vu lors d'une spéciale SM   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebert (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## bebert (29 Mars 2003)




----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas


----------



## RV (30 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mars 2003)

En tant que Blaisois, je vous presente l'usine poulain d'autrefois





et l'usine Poulain d'aujourd'hui (qu'on ne peux plus malheureusement visiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2003)

C'est tout RV ça... Il continue à nous faire son cinéma !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est tout RV ça... Il continue à nous faire son cinéma !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On pourrait l'appeler Monsieur Cinéma ?


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2003)

Voici Miss Chocolate


----------



## iMax (30 Mars 2003)

Beurk, ça doit être comme un peu écoeurant...


----------



## toph (30 Mars 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

Qui veut du gâteau au chocolat avic li fraises ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

l'est mignon le minet, son nom c'est "chocolat"


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

On ne change pas une idée qui marche (tu parles !)


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

Je ne sais toujours pas qui, du Rembrandt ou du chat, tu a décidé de sauver


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je ne sais toujours pas qui, du Rembrandt ou du chat, tu a décidé de sauver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

moi, non plus ?
Non je déconne, je préfère sauver le chat.
On ne sait jamais peut-être que sa maîtresse sera ravie de le retrouver.
Et qui sait, elle sera peut-être aussi ravie de me rencontrer


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2003)

exoticobucolique :


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

Le choix est difficile.


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

Je m'accorde quelques posts de réflexions.


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

Je crois avoir trouvé mon préféré.


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je m'accorde quelques posts de réflexions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Prends ton temps, vas-y, un p'tit café ?


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

Je suis sûr d'avoir trouvé mon préféré.


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je peux jouer ?

Alors voilà :











 hmmm, ça fait déjà parti de mes favoris.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est celui-ci.



Non, j'déconne.


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et de deux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, bah voilà. C'est du déjà vu, mais j'y peux rien. Il est vraiment trop fort ce 'tanplan (je t'envoie un MP pour l'adresse bancaire du virement.)


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, bah voilà. C'est du déjà vu, mais j'y peux rien. Il est vraiment trop fort ce 'tanplan (je t'envoie un MP pour l'adresse bancaire du virement.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Sans commentaires


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

On va attendre combien de temps le prochain thème ?


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2003)

Un certain temps, pourquoi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un certain temps, pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fan de Fernand Reynaud ?


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

'tanplan, le virement n'est toujours pas sur mon compte. Que se passe t-il ??


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 'tanplan, le virement n'est toujours pas sur mon compte. Que se passe t-il ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Quand tu veux me faire gagner, préviens moi plus tôt, que je laisse le répondeur branché...


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Quand tu veux me faire gagner, préviens moi plus tôt, que je laisse le répondeur branché... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

...j'attends toujours ton numéro de CB


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

Et nous un thèmeuuuh !


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2003)

Bon, le nouveau thème est :  *TÉLÉVISION*  


Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

Non rien : c'était juste pour changer le titre


----------



## Vercoquin (31 Mars 2003)

Et hop


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Non rien : c'était juste pour changer le titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
_Merci finn..._


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2003)

Je vous laisse jusqu'à demain soir (mardi) 21h...


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)




----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

On va essayer avec celui-là...


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On va essayer avec celui-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 * 

[/QUOTE]
Bonpat, ce sujet est pour toi, alors fait un effort boudiou !!


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Mouarfff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































_Rembrandt et son chat en exclu mondiale !!_


----------



## bebert (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## toph (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

Z'ont l'air vachement heureux avec leur nouvelle télé......


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

remplie de clown, au moins ça a pas changé


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par iMax


----------



## iMax (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

À cette heure- ci, ça s'imposait :


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

voui, une mire c'est pratique quand on a plus les yeux en face des trous


----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2003)

on a droit à deux, non ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

Un scoop fracassant, Maousse.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

Je parlais de la première image bien sûr.


----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2003)

arrête, ça me gêne


----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un scoop fracassant, Maousse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]c'est ppda qui a eu chaud aux fesses


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

à force, ça peut aussi user


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *





à force, ça peut aussi user  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, TheBig met son chapeau pour faire la sieste ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Tiens, TheBig met son chapeau pour faire la sieste ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...T'aurais pu aussi remarquer mes supers charentaises bicolores qui me permettent d'arriver le premier au réfectoire le midi...


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...T'aurais pu aussi remarquer mes supers charentaises bicolores qui me permettent d'arriver le premier au réfectoire le midi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En l'occurrence, je crois que tu vas te faire griller par la dame du fond. Si tu regardes bien, elle se rapproche discrètement du réfectoire, sans se faire remarquer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
En l'occurrence, je crois que tu vas te faire griller par la dame du fond. Si tu regardes bien, elle se rapproche discrètement du réfectoire, sans se faire remarquer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...et le tube de super-glu que je tiens dans les mains, tu crois que c'est pour servir d'attrape-mouches....attend qu'elle essaie de se lever...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

...celui-là, il peut bien arriver avant moi ... je lui ai glutté la bouche !!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

En hommage à Jules Verne (Le château des Carpathes, je suppose)






Au premier plan, avec encore son bonnet de nuit (mais on ne voit pas les charentaises) : TheBig, toujours sur la brèche quand il s'agit d'avoir des visions


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

En fait, je voulais me déguiser pour passer inaperçu.....!!! Raté !
Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce qui cloche ?????


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * En fait, je voulais me déguiser pour passer inaperçu.....!!! Raté !
Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce qui cloche ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi se bordel !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ça pas pas être coton après pour faire le tri dans vos images...


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * En fait, je voulais me déguiser pour passer inaperçu.....!!! Raté !
Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire ce qui cloche ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est la barbe qui cloche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Rase-toi la barbe, enlève ton chapeau et le tour est joué


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * 
C'est la barbe qui cloche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Rase-toi la barbe, enlève ton chapeau et le tour est joué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci Vercoquin ! Je ne sais pas ce que je ferais sans toi..... justement, je devais partir pour Washington ce midi visiter un hospice avec lequel on est jumelé !!!
Tu m'as sauvé la mise !!!


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## abba zaba (1 Avril 2003)

'Trouvez pas qu'ils ont un petit air de Bataille et Fontaine ?


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *




'Trouvez pas qu'ils ont un petit air de Bataille et Fontaine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non. Trop intelligent là. ca ne va pas du tout.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Bonpat, ce sujet est pour toi, alors fait un effort boudiou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens ! Et pourquoi ce sujet là est pour bonpat ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'suis curieuse ? hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens ! Et pourquoi ce sujet là est pour bonpat ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'suis curieuse ? hein ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]



Je veux, je veux, je veuxavoir !!!   Dit nous 'tanplan,stp, pourquoi  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens ! Et pourquoi ce sujet là est pour bonpat ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'suis curieuse ? hein ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

question de culture je présume


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 



Je veux, je veux, je veuxavoir !!!   Dit nous 'tanplan,stp, pourquoi  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Après avoir désigner la/le vainqueur, sinon on va encore dire que c'est truqué... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je pensais à un truc en particulier pour bonpat mais après vérif vite fait sur google, je n'ai pas trouvé la photo ad hoc.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je pensais à un truc en particulier pour bonpat mais après vérif vite fait sur google, je n'ai pas trouvé la photo ad hoc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon, il n'y avait pas photo, il gagnait haut la main !!


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

question de culture je présume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ah ben non ça à l'air d'être autre chose


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

question de culture je présume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui/non


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Après avoir désigner la/le vainqueur, sinon on va encore dire que c'est truqué... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je pensais à un truc en particulier pour bonpat mais après vérif vite fait sur google, je n'ai pas trouvé la photo ad hoc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a qu'une télé, c'est T....... ????


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)

Bon, je triche un peu.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Y a qu'une télé, c'est T....... ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais as tu trouvé la photo par google-télévision ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bon, je triche un peu.


















* 

[/QUOTE]
Je me disais aussi !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















_Je pensais bien  à téléchat !!_


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

J'avais pas dit 21h pour les résultats ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

C'est bientôt l'heure du direct...


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

Profitez des pubs pour aller aux oualtaires claudettes et faire le plein de p'tit Lu...


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

Etaient présents sur le plateau pour la final...

*dans le public :* 
bonpat
bebert 
toph
the Big
obi wan
iMax
globalcut
maousse
RV
abba zaba
KARL40


* sur le plateau : *
vercoquin
barbarella
kristof
luc G 

.........


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

Et la nouvelle animatrice sera... 



_Ta Ta Taiiiiiiiiiin...!!_


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

°o°*  Luc G  *°o°


_Sous voooooooos applaudissements... merci pour lui !!_


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

C'est à vous chère consoeur...


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
°o°  Luc G  °o°


Sous voooooooos applaudissements... merci pour lui !!









* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon j'aime pas ce jeu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi le nouveau thème ?


----------



## KARL40 (2 Avril 2003)

C'est nul, c'est tout le temps les mêmes qui gagnent


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

Zut ! Flûte !  je me suis loupée avec l'horaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ava cru que c'était pour 10h  (et avais présélectionné 2 google telelivision) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo à Luc !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Après avoir désigner la/le vainqueur, sinon on va encore dire que c'est truqué... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je pensais à un truc en particulier pour bonpat mais après vérif vite fait sur google, je n'ai pas trouvé la photo ad hoc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai loupé la manche TV, mais n'ai pas oublié ton post 'tanplan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, pourquoi ??  

Merci d'avance...


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je comprend pas, j'étais sur d'être au moins nominé avec celle là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celà dit, c'est vrai que celle de Luc G est marrante


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 

Je comprend pas, j'étais sur d'être au moins nominé avec celle là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'aime pas les Persans...


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai loupé la manche TV, mais n'ai pas oublié ton post 'tanplan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, pourquoi ??  

Merci d'avance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Kristof avait trouvé juste après... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pensais à Téléchat !!


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

J'arrive avec mes gros sabots et me voilà primé. Je ne m'étais pourtant pas fatigué sur le programme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci, tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant aux aux autres, d'ici un quart d'heure ou demi-heure, je vous trouve un thème de quoi vous défouler le bouton de souris chez le tavernier Google.

PS. Un clin d'oeil pour Krystof : j'avais vaguement commencé à regarder si je ne trouvais pas un téléchat, je n'en ai vu que quelques miettes mais c'est une des meilleures émissions de télé que j'ai jamais vues.

À tout de suite (pour l'heure, ça doit être la pub, vous pouvez finir la vaisselle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
À tout de suite (pour l'heure, ça doit être la pub, vous pouvez finir la vaisselle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère qu'on va voir celle avec MiniMe, j'ai pas de vaisselle à faire


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
PS. Un clin d'oeil pour Krystof : j'avais vaguement commencé à regarder si je ne trouvais pas un téléchat, je n'en ai vu que quelques miettes mais c'est une des meilleures émissions de télé que j'ai jamais vues.
* 

[/QUOTE]

j'avais choisi le sujet spécialement pour ça, pour que bonpat nous case un chat à la hauteur pour une fois, mais pas d'image de téléchat sur google=télévision...!! Une honte !!


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

j'avais choisi le sujet spécialement pour ça, pour que bonpat nous case un chat à la hauteur pour une fois, mais pas d'image de téléchat sur google=télévision...!! Une honte !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument, Google qui donne sa langue au chat, où allons-nous !


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

Ceci étant, je ne vais pas m'éclipser et vous poser un lapin au lieu de vous proposer un thème.

Quoique...


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ceci étant, je ne vais pas m'éclipser et vous poser un lapin au lieu de vous proposer un thème.

Quoique...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quoique, disais-je puisque le thème est ...

"lapin"

Je vous vois déjà courir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On fera l'hallali, disons jeudi soir vers 21h, enfin plus ou moins.


----------



## bebert (2 Avril 2003)

On trouve vraiment n'importe quoi sur l'internet !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

Ahhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ces photos qui donnent des yeux rouges


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2003)

Le Lapin ! Au Citron ! Le Lapin ! Au Citron !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez retrouver toutes les pub ici


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2003)

Pour les connaisseurs...


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2003)

Bonne idée ! je vais mettre un chat avec...


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Pour les connaisseurs...



[/QUOTE]

beurk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *

 * 

[/QUOTE]

On comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi ca bug....excel !


----------



## minime (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rabbitman ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rabbitman ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Non : *Dark Rabbit*


----------



## peel.emma (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (2 Avril 2003)

C'est Frank le lapin du film Donnie Darko.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par peel.emma:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Je préfère que ce soit toi qui l'ait mis celui-là !!


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * C'est Frank le lapin du film Donnie Darko.




* 

[/QUOTE]

on fait dans le cinéma ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

on fait dans le cinéma ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu devrais mettre un ©...


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (2 Avril 2003)

Mon deuxième choix "politiquement correct" !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2003)

seconde image

_mais tu pleures mon petit lapin... si tu as du chagrin vient vite te faire dorlotter dans les bras de la minette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## obi wan (2 Avril 2003)




----------



## obi wan (2 Avril 2003)

Alllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee     !!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (3 Avril 2003)

Le seul et le vrai lapin !!


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

1





2


----------



## Vercoquin (3 Avril 2003)

MERCI LUC_G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Grâce à ton nouveau thème, je suis enfin devenu quelqu'un face au Monde. Je ne suis plus ridicule dans les soirées, mes copains ne disent plus que je suis cette tête de clown aux allures d'artichaud... On me tient enfin en respect.
Encore merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Si vous aussi vous souhaitez développer votre paraître dans de meilleures conditions au cours des nombreux congrés que vous fréquentez, consultez cette page  là, enfin celle- ci quoi, celle qui est juste sur ce  lien... Bref, cette  page. C'est la même que toutes les  autres. Pas de quoi pour le service


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2003)




----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2003)

D'accord, cette image n'a rien a voir avec le concours, si ce n'est qu'elle était dans les images trouvées par Google... Je l'ai mise car je me suis demandé:   _ * C'est quoi ce monstre derrière ?* _ On voit qu'il a une pomme, mais de là a en dire plus...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * D'accord, cette image n'a rien a voir avec le concours, si ce n'est qu'elle était dans les images trouvées par Google... Je l'ai mise car je me suis demandé:     C'est quoi ce monstre derrière ?  On voit qu'il a une pomme, mais de là a en dire plus...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'agit de l'Apple "G3 all-in-one" alias Artemis  vendu exclusivement au USA.


----------



## iMax (3 Avril 2003)

Ah...
Je croyais qu'il s'agissait d'un croisement entre un eMac et un 5200


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (3 Avril 2003)

C'est leon .. le lapin


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu devrais mettre un ©... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais! tu le trouves où ton ton c mignon tout plein?


----------



## Yip (3 Avril 2003)




----------



## Yip (3 Avril 2003)




----------



## minime (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />Le seul et le vrai lapin!!





[/QUOTE]

Ouais, Lapinot le-lapin-fôrmidable !


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

Il vous reste jusqu'à ce soir pour me sortir encore quelques lapins de vos chapeaux.


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

j'en ai trouvé quelques uns dans un cartoon à chapeau (peut-être que quelqu'un voudra le porter)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2003)

et






On trouve de ses vieilleries sur le net quand même


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Il reste encore 1h30 pour les retardataires : je ferme à 21h. Les résultats un peu après.

PS : RV, arrête d'en rajouter, on s'arrête à 2 par personne


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * IPS : RV, arrête d'en rajouter, on s'arrête à 2 par personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne savais pas


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je ne savais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors choisis les deux parmi celles que tu as posté s'il te plait !


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Alors choisis les deux parmi celles que tu as posté s'il te plait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Quel meneur d'hommes, et tout ça avec des "s'il te plaît", impressionnant


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Alors choisis les deux parmi celles que tu as posté s'il te plait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

alors

1_  la course du lièvre à travers les champs

&amp;

2_ Roger rabbit


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je ne savais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà ce que c'est que de poser des énigmes au lieu de lire les énoncés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je sors de table. Le temps de faire mon rôt et je reviens.  pour le palmarès


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà ce que c'est que de poser des énigmes au lieu de lire les énoncés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je sors de table. Le temps de faire mon rôt et je reviens.  pour le palmarès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
il manquait peut-être un résumé


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Bon, maintenant que j'ai fait mon rot (sans faute d'orthographe, cette fois), je peux vous dire que je ne regrette pas mon thème, vous m'avez régalé, vous, c'est à dire, si je n'en oublie pas (et c'est pas sûr) :

Bebert, bonpat, barbarella, globalcut, 'tanplan, RV, oupsy, minime, bax, obiwan, peel.emma, karl40, vercoquin, imax, Finn Atlas, Yip, [MGZ]Slug (et ceux que j'oublie).


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Alors les nommés sont (j'aime pas "nominés") :

Bebert et son lapin futur petomane  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonpat et sa malheureuse victime   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oupsy et son ombre chinoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vercoquin et son manuel éducatif   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



imax et son king-kong aux longues oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans 2 minutes, la fin d'un intolérable suspense


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Une petite précision : j'ai limité à 5, que les autres ne se sentent pas exclus, ils m'ont bien fait rigoler aussi et j'aurais pu en nommer bien plus.


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Une petite précision : j'ai limité à 5, que les autres ne se sentent pas exclus, ils m'ont bien fait rigoler aussi et j'aurais pu en nommer bien plus.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors vas y, toute façon tout ça c'est pipé


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Une petite précision : j'ai limité à 5, que les autres ne se sentent pas exclus, ils m'ont bien fait rigoler aussi et j'aurais pu en nommer bien plus.   * 

[/QUOTE]

non non ils ne se sentent pas exclus...


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Et le vainqueur est :

*Bebert*

D'abord, c'était le premier à poster (non, je déconne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je ne dirai pas que je me suis éclaté en voyant son image mais le coeur y est.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, cette image associe la perfection formelle : y a du rond ! à un texte tiré au cordeau. Y a rien à dire, c'est parfait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je peux vous dire que j'ai bien hésité parce que j'aurais pu en dire tout autant sur les autres.

À toi Bebert, jette-nous un os avec de la viande autour (et pas un pet de lapin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors vas y, toute façon tout ça c'est pipé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors vas y, toute façon tout ça c'est pipé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi (pour suivre barbarella au bar, il faut du réflexe), Barbarella est "un peu" énervée par une énigme de RV : elle a le neurone qui macère depuis ? (pas loin d'une semaine, non ?) dans un film dont le titre reste malheureusement pour l'instant en noir sur fond noir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tout ça pour dire qu'elle ne m'accuse pas de malversations diverses à proprement parler, qu'elle ne m'en veut pas même personnellement : elle en veut juste à la terre entière (et à RV en particulier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

En attendant Godot, pardon Bebert, qui risque de n'être là que demain matin (nous ne partageons pas les même "vla l' heure" ), je vous propose de chercher bebert, avec google, évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ça compte pas, c'est pour du beurre)

Et pour commencer : un Bebert incognito au salon des arts ménagers :


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Bebert fait du vélo


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Bebert et Bebertte à la plage


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Les 2 filles de Bebert


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Et pour suivre, Bebert se préparant pour la carte au trésor en soignant dans l'incognito le plus total à Miami ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Le paillasson de Bebert


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

Les grands esprits se rencontrent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Tu m'as déposé dans la côte, Globalcut


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Bebert me fait savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'il ne peux pas repondre pour le moment, il est en pleine partie de son jeux vidéo préféré


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Les grands esprits se rencontrent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu m'as déposé dans la côte, Globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'en a d'autres a faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je te les laisses


----------



## iMax (4 Avril 2003)

Wha, sont nombreux dans la famille, au moins 43 enfants


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Bébert



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bébert, cest le Bernard-lErmite que nous avons attrapé à Sanary afin de l´observer et d´en tirer quelques conclusions.
Alors Bernard, tapi au fond de l´eau, caché entre deux cailloux devait certainement faire la sieste. Son assoupissement ne lui valu pas que du repos. Attrapé, capturé, piégé il allait servir à la science...
Et voilà notre Bébèrt national, bientôt connu de tout calviniste quelque peu passionné par la biologie, parcourant le fond de son nouvelle aquarium, déjà observé par quelques experts prêts à opérer...

Bébèrt habite dans la coquille d´un mollusque décédé auparavant.Durant sa vie, notre crustacé est condamné à changer d´appartement en grandissant.
La première étape de notre OPERATION-DECOUVERTE-BERNARD-L´ERMITE consiste à déloger notre patient. En tant que scientifiques, nous aurions dû persuader l´Animal, à coups de scalpel et de ciseaux, à sortir de son trou. Mais rien à faire Bébert n´est pas coopérant, il refuse de se montrer. La méthode douce apparemment peu concluante, nous décidons d´employer la force... Quelques minutes plus tard, Bébert est dehors !
Nous découvrons alors les causes de son habitat.
Bébert, mis ainsi à nu, paraît très vulnérable. En effet, son abdomen est très fragile, constitué d´une substance pareille à de la gelée. Il est à la portée de n´importe quel prédateur. Ainsi dévoilé, nous découvrons qu´il ressemble beaucoup à cette sacrée crevette, qui, elle, possède une carapace.
Bébert ne paraît pas supporter l´expérience. C´est que normalement il profite d´une coquille, un exceptionnel refuge bien plus dur que celui d´un crabe. De plus il découvre son appartement sans trop de difficulté, sans même le construire. Voler celui des autres c´est plus facile ! La coquille lui
apporte aussi une certaine discrétion, puisqu´elle a une couleur proche des roches où on le trouve.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Bonne idée Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Finn arrive avec les bieres


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

Non, Finn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me dis pas que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as oublié les biéres


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





Bebert fait du vélo  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu plus d'elements sur notre amis Bebert le cycliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etat civil:
Fonction:	Ancien Past Président, Spécialiste des Week-ends
Anniversaire:	28 novembre
Surnom:	Bébert le dromadaire, pour les très intimes " Bertrounet "


Commentaires: 
La présidence use En voici un exemple typique 20 ans tout rigide maintenant tout suspendu ! Nooooon ! Je parle du vélo bien entendu. Lil est encore vif, le poil devient plus rare (il nest plus con que sur les bords), mais les cuisses sont toujours bonnes. Comme dans toutes les meutes de grands fauves, il fait partie des grands mâles qui comptent et recomptent (Hihihiii ) Un leader quand même, encore capable demmener une quatre étoiles, mais toujours incapable dassortir couleurs et rayures


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

BEBERT le Boucher des Nains 

Bebert fait aussi des trucs avec les nains


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Si Bébert te propose des bonbons, ferme les yeux et casse-toi
en courant (attention à la marche).	


[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Wha, sont nombreux dans la famille, au moins 43 enfants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai retrouvé 15  soeurs de Bebert mais il faut etre majeur et patient


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

N'empêche que parfois, ben bebert il me fait un peu peur moi...!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

à moi aussi :


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

Merci Luc, grâce à toi je suis devenu quelqu'un de célèbre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'avais pensé au thème "Barbarella" si je gagnais mais comme tu m'as un peu grié sur ce point, je vais devoir choisir autre chose. Pour la peine, je vous demanderai un peu de patience


----------



## aricosec (4 Avril 2003)

ça c'est le credo de BEBERT

je demande un délai ..arff ..


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * ça c'est le credo de BEBERT

je demande un délai ..arff ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas ma faute !


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas ma faute !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, on sait : tu as pris l'omnibus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ton délai, c'est pas plutôt pour aller faire du ski, des fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

J'avais pensé au thème "Barbarella" si je gagnais mais comme tu m'as un peu grié sur ce point, je vais devoir choisir autre chose. Pour la peine, je vous demanderai un peu de patience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est si compliqué que ca de trouver un nouveau theme


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

C'est si compliqué que ca de trouver un nouveau theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est juste pour se faire prier un peu : il se régale le bebert


----------



## aricosec (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
C'est juste pour se faire prier un peu : il se régale le bebert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

clap ! clap ! clap... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















.


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

_BEEEEEeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEbeeeeeeeEEEEEEEERRRRRRrrrrt..._


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

Trop d'émotion sans doute...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (4 Avril 2003)

emotiioooonnnnnnn !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (4 Avril 2003)

quoi ? c'etait pas a 'tanplan de donner le sujet ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

bebert, tu exagères... Ce n'est pourtant pas difficile de taper C H O U C R O U T E  au clavier...


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * bebert, tu exagères... Ce n'est pourtant pas difficile de taper C H O U C R O U T E  au clavier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai un emploi du temps très chargé depuis ma récente victoire : signature d'autographes, inauguration de supermarchés etc. (et accessoirement un peu de travail, et des bouches à nourrir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Visiblement, j'ai d'autres bouches à nourrir sur MacG ! Alors sans plus attendre j'aurais besoin d'un *panneau*, vous pourriez me trouver cela d'ici dimanche soir minuit ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
panneau, vous pourriez me trouver cela d'ici dimanche soir minuit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'était pour changer le titre


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)




----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (4 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'était pour changer le titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une vraie petite fée ce bonpat


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

On ne change pas une idée qui ne marche pas.


----------



## Yip (4 Avril 2003)

Exclusivité Mac G : Bebert à Poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















(en visite à Poil, le village, bien sûr)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2003)




----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

Je double mes chances :


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (4 Avril 2003)

*quelle horreur !!! mon dieu mon dieu mon dieu*


----------



## Yip (4 Avril 2003)

Le règlement de MacG


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Avril 2003)

Panneaux inutiles : tout est par là-bas (à droite)


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Avril 2003)

Juste pour vous rappeler que votre ordinateur pourrait afficher ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors savourez votre pomme


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## baax (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

Spéciale dédicace à Tomtom et theBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *





 Spéciale dédicace à Tomtom et theBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...Attention une fois, hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Y'en a un autre avec des petites frites qui traversent, mais je ne le trouve plus.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

spécial dédicace à ...non je ne peux pas mettre autant de noms !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Spécial dédicace à bonpat


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2003)

J'y ai pris un petit canon à l'apéro.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2003)

Ma préférée, c'est ça :


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)




----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2003)

Les vendanges à Drancy, chez Aricosec


----------



## aricosec (5 Avril 2003)

je ne connais oas la régle du jeu,mais j'y joue quand meme na


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * je ne connais oas la régle du jeu,mais j'y joue quand meme na



* 

[/QUOTE]

La regle est simple il y a un sujet (en ce moment panneau) et tu peux mettre jusqu'a 2 images pour illustrer ce theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre là je vois pas ton image


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

La regle est simple il y a un sujet (en ce moment panneau) et tu peux mettre jusqu'a 2 images pour illustrer ce theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre là je vois pas ton image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Là voilà l'image d'aricosec. Bienvenue ici Aricosec (tu as du remarqué que j'avais un peu pompé sur ton "et avec la tête" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


la voilà 

Sinon le rapporty avec "panneau" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


la voilà 

Sinon le rapporty avec "panneau" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'excite po, ca marche po


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2003)

Bebert débarque  !!!


----------



## aricosec (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


la voilà 

Sinon le rapporty avec "panneau" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un panneau du 13 siecle des antilles ,qui nous dit que des chevaux passent,et quand ils sont passés,evidemment ont ne les voit plus mon ami arff !.. gaspp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est vrai qu'on ne les voit pas toujours,le voyage sans doute ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2003)

wala mon dernier panneau... l'est pas dans google mais m'en fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







_pancarte déviatrice !! cliquez pour voir... _


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2003)

*Bebert ! Bebert ! J'ai trouvé ton panneau !!! *










Ca te dirais de faire une petite virée avic moi au pays des étoiles


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

Une deuxième
[image]http://www.adoptanescargot.com/t.tour.sign.jpeg[/image]   

raté: ça marche pas.


----------



## iMax (7 Avril 2003)

Il me semble que la cadence a baissé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Délai de réponse trop long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Mais non le délai est très bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'ailleurs j'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience les nominations et le résultat qui j'en suis sur sera digne d'un jugement éclairé, impartial et......et puis j'arrete la lèche ; à force çà va se voir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu vois iMax : c'est comme çà qu'il faut faire avec le jury !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

Vu que je n'ai pas été fichu d'afficher ma deuxième image, je mets celle-ci à la place : faites gaffe !


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2003)

Merci à tous les participants. Excellente récolte de panneaux que voilà ! Comme je n'aurai pas la place de tous les mettre dans mon jardin, je vais devoir trier et vous donnerai le vainqueur aux alentours de 13 heures.


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

Dit monsieur... Tu peux pas les faire un peu plus court les délais ?


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Dit monsieur... Tu peux pas les faire un peu plus court les délais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les images sont tellement grandes que je met du temps à les visionner !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Les images sont tellement grandes que je met du temps à les visionner !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Demande un rétroprojecteur en carton à Barbarella !


----------



## aricosec (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Les images sont tellement grandes que je met du temps à les visionner !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et en plus il faut ouvrir les deux yeux,c'est toujours pénible pour BEBERT


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

C'est lundi, quoi.

Le Bebert, il n'y a que le mardi qu'il est réveillé, pour voir arriver le nouvel ipod


----------



## minime (7 Avril 2003)

&gt; ici &lt;


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2003)

À 12h30 les nominationés sont par ordre d'entrée en scène :
 <ul type="square">  [*]thebiglebowski  [*]globalcut (1)  [*]baax  [*]globalcut (2)  [*]oupsy  [*]barbarella  [*]alexm31  [/list] 

Pour les autres, je crois qu'il sont tombé dans le panneau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À plus pour le vainqueur !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2003)

Bon vite !

Un vainqueur et un nouveau thème car celui-ci était pas terrible !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * À 12h30 les nominationés sont par ordre d'entrée en scène :
 <ul type="square">  [*]thebiglebowski  [*]globalcut (1)  [*]baax  [*]globalcut (2)  [*]oupsy  [*]barbarella  [*]alexm31  [/list] 

Pour les autres, je crois qu'il sont tombé dans le panneau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À plus pour le vainqueur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

















Il commence à m'énerver ce sujet !


----------



## bebert (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Bon vite !

Un vainqueur et un nouveau thème car celui-ci était pas terrible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

La gagnante est : OUPSY !
Avec une mention spéciale pour thebiglebowski, globalcut et baax.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 






, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

La gagnante est : OUPSY !
Avec une mention spéciale pour thebiglebowski, globalcut et baax.



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de la triche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Petite suggestion à l'usage des honnêtes gens :il serait bien de remettre l'image du vainqueur....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....histoire de glorifier un peu plus la personne et sa "trouvaille".

Enfin moi je dis çà.....je ne fais pas parti du jury....je me demande d'ailleurs bien si un de ces jours j'en referais parti à nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo aux vainqueurs, aux nominés, aux images, à Google sans qui rien de tout celà ne serait possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo aux familles, à MAcG......

Quoi ? Je veux finir mon discours.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







M. Bu** vous êtes fini ! La honte sur vous M. B***  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arg.....On m'assasinne !!!


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Petite suggestion à l'usage des honnêtes gens :il serait bien de remettre l'image du vainqueur....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....histoire de glorifier un peu plus la personne et sa "trouvaille".  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour la victoire de 'tanplan, je signale à Môssieur que c'est ce que j'avais fait. Alors c'est ça, dit que je suis malhonnête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Post - 2.


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est de la triche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Encore heureux !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Pour la victoire de 'tanplan, je signale à Môssieur que c'est ce que j'avais fait. Alors c'est ça, dit que je suis malhonnête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Post - 2.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais mais bon, le chèque était en conséquences aussi...!!


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Encore heureux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et faut faire comment pour gagner, les lettres de crédits sont acceptées ?


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ouais mais bon, le chèque était en conséquences aussi...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait, c'est bon ? Je peux l'encaisser ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Au fait, c'est bon ? Je peux l'encaisser ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu parles du quel ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et faut faire comment pour gagner, les lettres de crédits sont acceptées ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Faut coucher biensûr !!


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu parles du quel ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Celui qui date de janvier 1998.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les autres, j'attends encore un peu, comme tu m'as dit.


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Celui qui date de janvier 1998.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon celui-là, tu peux y aller.


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 






, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

La gagnante est : OUPSY !
Avec une mention spéciale pour thebiglebowski, globalcut et baax.



* 

[/QUOTE]
J'étais sûr qu'Oupsy gagnerait...


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
J'étais sûr qu'Oupsy gagnerait...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle avait mis toutes les chances de son côté aussi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Bon alors il vient ce nouveau thème ?


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Petite suggestion à l'usage des honnêtes gens... * 

[/QUOTE]
Pas à dire, Finn est bien un fana de psycho-sociale


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * 
Pas à dire, Finn est bien un fana de psycho-sociale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ha un connaisseur de Beauvois et joule çà fait plaisir


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

_l'est où, Oupsy ?_


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Avril 2003)

&gt; Finn_Atlas
C'est un des rares livres que je conseille à ceux qui me demandent régulièrement : "tu connais pas un bon bouquin de psycho ?". Avant, j'expliquais longuement que le psycho ne pouvait être résumée en un seul livre. Maintenant, je leur conseille "le petit traité de manipulation" (pour l'approche sociale), "la reforme du jugement, ou comment ne plus se tromper" (pour l'approche cognitive), "comment voyager avec un saumon" (pour l'approche psycho-ergonomique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Ceci dit, je n'ai jamais réussi vraiment à manipuler qui que ce soit avec ce bouquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant, j'aimerais bien manipuler un peu le jury de ce thread...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * 

Ceci dit, je n'ai jamais réussi vraiment à manipuler qui que ce soit avec ce bouquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant, j'aimerais bien manipuler un peu le jury de ce thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pourtant simple ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1/ Oupsy t'as pas l'heure ?
Elle de répondre avec sa petite voix   Oui bien sur, il est 15 h00  

2/ Et tu voudrais pas choisir mon image la prochaine fois ? Enfin je te dis çà mais tu es libre de décider... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et hop c'est dans la poche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est la technique du "pied dans la porte" couramment utilisée par les vendeurs et autres manipulateurs de tous bords : demander quelque chose de simple pour obtenir plus gros en laissant croire à la personne que c'est SA décision....)

Et çà marche super....enfin on va bien voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vercoquin ? je te laisse appliquer l'autre technique !!


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Avril 2003)

Bon j'essaie l'autre technique :

1. Oupsy, t'as quoi comme ordinateur ?
Elle répond de sa petite voix :   ben un mac, pourquoi ? 
La voici déjà en préparation de manipulation...

2. Tu voudrais pas choisir mon image pour les 100 prochains thèmes (même si, bien sûr, Oupsy ne peut être le jury des 100 prochains thèmes... Mais là n'est pas la question) ?
 Oupsy : Ca va pas non ? Tu l'as vu celui-là ?  (elle me montre son poing)...
Bon, ben alors juste une fois...
 Une fois ? Ca me parait plus raisonnable. Allez, ça marche. 

Et zou ! Ca c'est la technique de "la porte au nez". Se faire refuser une demande pour s'en faire accepter une autre plus petite. Autre technique utilisée par les vendeurs et commerciaux. Et c'est toujours de la *soumission librement consentie* !

C'est comme ça Finn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il ne reste plus qu'à voir si "la porte au nez" est plus efficace que "le pied dans la porte"... Expérience...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * Bon j'essaie l'autre technique :

1. Oupsy, t'as quoi comme ordinateur ?
Elle répond de sa petite voix :   ben un mac, pourquoi ? 
La voici déjà en préparation de manipulation...

2. Tu voudrais pas choisir mon image pour les 100 prochains thèmes (même si, bien sûr, Oupsy ne peut être le jury des 100 prochains thèmes... Mais là n'est pas la question) ?
 Oupsy : Ca va pas non ? Tu l'as vu celui-là ?  (elle me montre son poing)...
Bon, ben alors juste une fois...
 Une fois ? Ca me parait plus raisonnable. Allez, ça marche. 

Et zou ! Ca c'est la technique de "la porte au nez". Se faire refuser une demande pour s'en faire accepter une autre plus petite. Autre technique utilisée par les vendeurs et commerciaux.

C'est comme ça Finn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il ne reste plus qu'à voir si "la porte au nez" est plus efficace que "le pied dans la porte"... Expérience...   * 

[/QUOTE]

MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Excellent cher collègue !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'aurais pas fait mieux !





Bravo


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Excellent cher collègue !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'aurais pas fait mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci beaucoup cher collègue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca me fait très plaisir venant de ta part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, il ne reste plus que la dernière stratégie : celle de l'engagement.

1. Eh, Oupsy, si tu me nommes la prochaine fois, tu recevras le tout nouvel iMac 17' 1Ghz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ouaaaaah OK, tu es l'heureux élu 
Merci Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  _Plus tard..._
Voilà Oupsy ton nouvel ordinateur :




je peux te l'envoyer par e-mail si tu préfères... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------

Une technique peut glorieuse, qui consiste à appâter autrui avec une offre qui paraît alléchante... Mais la vérité est souvent toute autre.

Tu confirmes Finn ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

il fait encore la sieste le bebert ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Faut coucher biensûr !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

héhéhé, très instructif tout ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * 
Merci beaucoup cher collègue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca me fait très plaisir venant de ta part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, il ne reste plus que la dernière stratégie : celle de l'engagement.

1. Eh, Oupsy, si tu me nommes la prochaine fois, tu recevras le tout nouvel iMac 17' 1Ghz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ouaaaaah OK, tu es l'heureux élu 
Merci Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  Plus tard...
Voilà Oupsy ton nouvel ordinateur :




je peux te l'envoyer par e-mail si tu préfères... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------

Une technique peut glorieuse, qui consiste à appâter autrui avec une offre qui paraît alléchante... Mais la vérité est souvent toute autre.

Tu confirmes Finn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas tout à fait çà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là c'est du mensonge par omission !

Ce serait plutôt un truc du genre....

1. Eh, Oupsy, si tu me nommes la prochaine fois, tu recevras le tout nouvel iMac 17' 1Ghz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ouaaaaah cool !!

_Plus tard..._
2. Bon finalement, pour cause de restrictions budgétaires, ce sera un cable d'alimentation du nouvel iMac. Ca te va quand même ? Tu as la possibilité de dire non. C'est toi qui voit. Tu es libre de décider.

Euh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok c'est d'accord. Tu es l'heureux élu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Et Oupsy qui repart toute contente avec son cable d'alimentation et se dit : "  Il ne m'a pas forcé la main. J'ai décidé celà toute seule !


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * il fait encore la sieste le bebert ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Alors ? Le(la) prochain(e) gagnant(e)... Heureux(euse) ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * 
C'est un des rares livres que je conseille à ceux qui me demandent régulièrement : "tu connais pas un bon bouquin de psycho ?". Avant, j'expliquais longuement que le psycho ne pouvait être résumée en un seul livre. Maintenant, je leur conseille "le petit traité de manipulation" (pour l'approche sociale), "la reforme du jugement, ou comment ne plus se tromper" (pour l'approche cognitive), "comment voyager avec un saumon" (pour l'approche psycho-ergonomique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en conseille un autre si tu permets :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Alors ? Le(la) prochain(e) gagnant(e)... Heureux(euse) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé monsieur le vétéran faut suivre un peu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est Oupsy qu'on attend pas Bébert !!!


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * 1. Oupsy, t'as quoi comme ordinateur ?
Elle répond de sa petite voix :   ben un mac, pourquoi ? 
La voici déjà en préparation de manipulation...

2. Tu voudrais pas choisir mon image pour les 100 prochains thèmes (même si, bien sûr, Oupsy ne peut être le jury des 100 prochains thèmes... Mais là n'est pas la question) ?
 Oupsy : Ca va pas non ? Tu l'as vu celui-là ?  (elle me montre son poing)...
Bon, ben alors juste une fois...
 Une fois ? Ca me parait plus raisonnable. Allez, ça marche. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
1. Eh, Oupsy, si tu me nommes la prochaine fois, tu recevras le tout nouvel iMac 17' 1Ghz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ouaaaaah cool !!

Plus tard...
2. Bon finalement, pour cause de restrictions budgétaires, ce sera un cable d'alimentation du nouvel iMac. Ca te va quand même ? Tu as la possibilité de dire non. C'est toi qui voit. Tu es libre de décider.

Euh.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok c'est d'accord. Tu es l'heureux élu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Et Oupsy qui repart toute contente avec son cable d'alimentation et se dit : "  Il ne m'a pas forcé la main. J'ai décidé celà toute seule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Wahou ! génial l'image que vous avez d'Oupsy !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * il fait encore la sieste le bebert ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On sait pas mais j'en connais un qui en aurait bien besoin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Wahou ! génial l'image que vous avez d'Oupsy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'aurais préféré que l'on fasse la même chose avec toi mais avec un canrd qui fait coincoin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non ! alors poupougne !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 






, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

La gagnante est : OUPSY !
Avec une mention spéciale pour thebiglebowski, globalcut et baax.



* 

[/QUOTE]

merci Bebert j'suis aux anges ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hé hé, je vois qu'on ne perd pas son temps à trouver quelques tactiques pour me manipuler... 
_hi hi hi sont adorables ces djeunes!!!_ 

c'est con, mais j'avais pensé à plusieurs thèmes au cas où je remportais cette manche, pis du coup là, _pouf!_ 
tout c'est volatilisés.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bien comme j'ai pas mal de trucs à faire, entre autre promener la minette, alors pour la peine
je vous demanderai donc un peu de patience les p'tits loups... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ps: si vous avez des idées de sujets qui vous tiennes à coeur n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un mp_


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Avril 2003)

&gt;Finn
Bon OK, je réviserai ma théorie de l'engagement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais tu me sembles bien trop honnête pour manipuler les gens Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Sommes-nous tous des psychologues ?"... Je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse dans ce bouquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais tu as raison, il vaut le détour.


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Avril 2003)

Je crois qu'il sera difficile de manipuler bonpat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vercoquin:</font><hr /> * &gt;Finn
 Mais tu me sembles bien trop honnête pour manipuler les gens Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et après on ose m'accuser de complicité de je ne sais trop quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Alors les mayonnaises ? J'attends des excuses au burger quizz !!!
Et tout de suite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon je sens que les choses vont mal tourner ! Et tourner pour une mayonnaise c'est pas bon !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

On sait pas mais j'en connais un qui en aurait bien besoin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Je crois bien, en effet !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

ps: si vous avez des idées de sujets qui vous tiennes à coeur n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un mp * 

[/QUOTE]

_CHAT_ par exemple... Pour bonpat !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

Merdouille... C'était par MP...


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et après on ose m'accuser de complicité de je ne sais trop quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Alors les mayonnaises ? J'attends des excuses au burger quizz !!!
Et tout de suite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon je sens que les choses vont mal tourner ! Et tourner pour une mayonnaise c'est pas bon !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vois pas que c'est toi qui te fais manipuler par les Ketchups


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vois pas que c'est toi qui te fais manipuler par les Ketchups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai pas osé lui dire tellement c'était évident.
Je pense que venant de toi il le prendra mieux.


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

Finn, vendu.


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai pas osé lui dire tellement c'était évident.
Je pense que venant de toi il le prendra mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça lui a coupé la chique, 6 minutes sans poster, l'est fâché ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça lui a coupé la chique, 6 minutes sans poster, l'est fâché ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
L'a mis la tête dans le micro-onde...


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Finn, vendu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas l'accabler les ketchups lui on fait le coup du coup de pied dans la porte, manip à deux balles et il se fait avoir


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'a mis la tête dans le micro-onde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca doit être cuit maintenant. L'est tout rouge ketchup


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'a mis la tête dans le micro-onde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ohlala, il a pas le gaz ?


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

je viens d'apercevoir OUPSY au TOUBA BAR ! je crois qu'elle est faite,n'attendez donc pas une reaction aujourdhui !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2003)

Oupsy elle est sage et gentille .. c'est pas gentil de diffamer aricosec .. bouuhh bouuhhh


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2003)

bien je ne vais pas vous faire poireauter plus longtemps...

voici, le nouveau thème qui est :  VIKING  


petit rappel, les images doivent provenir de  GOOGLE si vous voulez avoir la moindre chance de gagner un fois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









n'est-ce pas Krystof, Aricosec et bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et rendez-vous  demain 18hoo ou au plus tard 10hoo...

bonne chance à tous


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2003)

Les psycho-sociaux ont plus besoin d'alle au bar, eux : ils sont déjà faits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez pas honte, à votre âge de lire des bouquins qui s'apellent "...comment ne plus se tromper". Où irions-nous sans erreurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Ne parlons pas de celui qui ose choisir un titre comme ça : je sais pas si c'est bien, mais rien qu'au titre, moi qui n'aime pourtant pas trop classer, je collerai ça dans la rubrique "Elisabeht Teissier et autres fumistes"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Quant à la manipulation, si je devais vanter un seul principe en la matière, ce serait de s'adapter aux circonstances.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donnez-nous donc plutôt des extraits de ces bouquins qu'on goûte. Je sais que les extraits sont trompeurs mais le but étant de tromper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Tiens, question extrait, un petit de Marcel (Proust), enfin de M. de Norpois, en l'occurrence, il ne reste plus qu'à chercher les bouquins chez Alapage ou Amazon











 :

"Il a publié il y a deux ans - il est d'ailleurs beaucoup plus âgé que vous, naturellement, - un ouvrage relatif au sentiment de l'infini sur la rive occidentale du lac Victoria-Nyanza et cette année un opuscule moins important, mais conduit d'une plume alerte, parfois même acérée, sur le fusil à répétition dans l'armée bulgare, qui l'ont mis tout à fait hors de pair."


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

Amis (ou plutôt ennemis) détracteurs, puisque vous le prenez comme çà..........

ON VA JOUER !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vois pas que c'est toi qui te fais manipuler par les Ketchups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Gnagnagna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai pas osé lui dire tellement c'était évident.
Je pense que venant de toi il le prendra mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours une bonne poire pour ramener sa fraise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Finn, vendu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

CB et chèques acceptés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça lui a coupé la chique, 6 minutes sans poster, l'est fâché ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah et toi Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On répond plus aux énigmes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Un neurone qui a laché ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'ai pas que cà à faire MOI !

Et pan ! 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
L'a mis la tête dans le micro-onde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non plutôt dans la machine à laver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Oupsy elle est sage et gentille .. c'est pas gentil de diffamer aricosec .. bouuhh bouuhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi je suis quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De la ***** ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut pas l'accabler les ketchups lui on fait le coup du coup de pied dans la porte, manip à deux balles et il se fait avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

N'empêche que c'est pas moi qui me suis fait avoir en achetant un canapé imitation cuir pour 5000 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Repan !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2003)

quelle classe barbarella


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ohlala, il a pas le gaz ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais j'avais un SMG sur le feu !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi je suis quoi ?
De la ***** ? * 

[/QUOTE]

j'aurai pis etre du lire tous les posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon ... non .. je pense que t'es tres sympa Finn !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

Alors çà y est on la ramène moins là ! hein !


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non mais j'avais un SMG sur le feu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Un petit coup de fleur d'oranger Fiiiiiiiiiiiiinn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * 

j'aurai pis etre du lire tous les posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon ... non .. je pense que t'es tres sympa Finn ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sympa mais la ramène pas trop parce que  _ca va se voir que t'es Ketchup et puis ...tu sais.... Ah oui ton chèque ? Oui je l'ai bien reçu !!!_


----------



## bebert (8 Avril 2003)

Bon les enfants, on revient au jeu ?


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

-*mais bonpat, t'es malade d'insister avec tes chats* 
-non, Oupsy doit aimer les chats, elle en a un comme avatar.
-*et toi tu aimes les sctroumphs ?* 
-ben non!
-*et pourtant t'as mis un bonhomme bleu comme avatar, alors tu vois ça veut rien dire.* 
-t'as raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*n°1* 



 


*
n°2*


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

trop cool celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et Vick pour les d'jeuns


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## tomtom (8 Avril 2003)

opeula


----------



## tomtom (8 Avril 2003)

re opeula


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * bien je ne vais pas vous faire poireauter plus longtemps...

voici, le nouveau thème qui est :  VIKING  


petit rappel, les images doivent provenir de  GOOGLE si vous voulez avoir la moindre chance de gagner un fois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









n'est-ce pas Krystof, Aricosec et bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et rendez-vous  demain 18hoo ou au plus tard 10hoo...

bonne chance à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai jamais triché moi......ou alors je le précise.


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Avril 2003)

M. et Mme VIKING ...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * M. et Mme VIKING ...




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ces cornes


----------



## Yip (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## Yip (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)




----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2003)

Scoop Soupe : Les anciens de Macgé (ceux de l'an 2000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ouvrent la première cantine du web : Le BouillonStore.

Les premières photos en exclusivité des organisateurs en pleins préparatifs :






À vos fourchettes ! (ou sans d'ailleurs)


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

comme viking,celui la il est de la famille ici !


----------



## Luc G (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * comme viking,celui la il est de la famille ici !















* 

[/QUOTE]

Promis, j'arrête, je vois double ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, Finn va être content, encore un auvergnat (ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant comme chacun sait pour les bistrots).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Scoop Soupe : Les anciens de Macgé (ceux de l'an 2000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ouvrent la première cantine du web : Le BouillonStore.

Les premières photos en exclusivité des organisateurs en pleins préparatifs :






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est Mme Barbarella qui fait la cuisine au milieu ?

Et le barbus au premier plan à droite...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......ne me dites pas.......ne me dites pas que c'est..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....THeBigLebowski !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

1ère image


----------



## abba zaba (8 Avril 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai jamais triché moi......ou alors je le précise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

exact Krystof ! 
d'ailleurs tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas fais allusion à la triche, mais un espoir d'être élu (encore) une fois !  

désolée, de t'avoir vexé... si c'est le cas, idem pour les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

exact Krystof ! 
d'ailleurs tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas fais allusion à la triche, mais un espoir d'être élu (encore) une fois !  

désolée, de t'avoir vexé... si c'est le cas, idem pour les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, ce qui me vexe le plus, c'est de pas gagner


----------



## abba zaba (8 Avril 2003)

Et de deux


----------



## abba zaba (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

exact Krystof ! 
d'ailleurs tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas fais allusion à la triche, mais un espoir d'être élu (encore) une fois !  

désolée, de t'avoir vexé... si c'est le cas, idem pour les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je garde les adresses des pages google à la disposition du jury


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Je garde les adresses des pages google à la disposition du jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ça allait sans dire.
D'ailleurs nous devrions peut-être mettre les liens systématiquement...
Finn ?


----------



## abba zaba (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ça allait sans dire.
D'ailleurs nous devrions peut-être mettre les liens systématiquement...
Finn ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai essayé, mais ça fait une ligne d'environ 3 mètres de long, et mon écran ne fait jamais que 21 pouces (les grands jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

exact Krystof ! 
d'ailleurs tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas fais allusion à la triche, mais un espoir d'être élu (encore) une fois !  

désolée, de t'avoir vexé... si c'est le cas, idem pour les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+   * 

[/QUOTE]

Aucun soucis en ce qui me concerne, d'autant plus que j'ai déjà été lauréat dans ce jeu, en toute intégrité.


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai essayé, mais ça fait une ligne d'environ 3 mètres de long, et mon écran ne fait jamais que 21 pouces (les grands jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et puis FINN étant quelqun d'une haute integritée,sait trés bien que nous n'essaierions jamais de le flouer,c'est indigne de penser le contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










signé_   ..un concurrent honnete


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Aucun soucis en ce qui me concerne, d'autant plus que j'ai déjà été lauréat dans ce jeu, en toute intégrité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je confirme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au delà de 3 zéros, c'est très intègre !!


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je confirme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au delà de 3 zéros, c'est très intègre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis ca commence à devenir cher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai quoi. 100 euros la victoire, t'es vite ruiné.


----------



## aricosec (8 Avril 2003)

ainsi je reviens du quebec(LIBRE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour livrer un tonneau de cervoise(une fois) au sieur THEBIG


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et puis ca commence à devenir cher.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai quoi. 100 euros la victoire, t'es vite ruiné.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas du tout...
Tu fais un chèque de 1 000  la première fois pour gagner et ensuite tu récoltes les chèques des autres pour le gagnant de ton thème...
Tu rentres dans tes frais illico et tu peux même faire quelques bénéfices !!


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pas du tout...
Tu fais un chèque de 1 000  la première fois pour gagner et ensuite tu récoltes les chèques des autres pour le gagnant de ton thème...
Tu rentres dans tes frais illico et tu peux même faire quelques bénéfices !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne voyais pas les choses sous cet angle là.
Il va falloir que je pense à créer une start up.


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne voyais pas les choses sous cet angle là.
Il va falloir que je pense à créer une start up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est la méthode américaine, moins orthodoxe que celles de finn et vercoquin, quoique, mais terriblement efficace !!


----------



## bebert (8 Avril 2003)

Salut Oupsy ! Je t'emmène faire un tour sur Mars dans ce beau vaisseau spatial ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2003)

la deuxième image. 

De tels compliments de la part d'Aricosec me font plaisir ! Allez voilà de quoi calmer ce gosier sec. Allez sert un verre à Oupsy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce qui concerne le fait de mettre les liens, c'est au jury (donc Oupsy de décider). Voilà voilà. Sachant que si un concurent est vérifié et controlé par l'huissier de justice Maitre Collard faudra pas s'étonner si 3 matchs de suspensions seront donnés comme sanction.

Par contre si dans une enveloppe vous avez les photos, alors là on ne pourra rien dire !!


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rémi qui dit oui:</font><hr /> * ....  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui Rémi ? 

tiens en passant, j'aime beaucoup ton avatare, comme le site d'où il provient, oui oui c'est vrai !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

les participants dans ce thème sont (dans l'ordre de publication) :

barbarella
bebert
'tanplan
globalcut
tomtom
krystof
Karl40
Yip
baax
Luc G
aricosec
Finn Atlas
abba zaba
....

cela nous fait donc 14 membres, en espérant n'avoir oublié personne 

je vous laisse vérifier et reviens dans quelques minutes avec les nominés


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * les participants dans ce thème sont (dans l'ordre de publication) :

barbarella
bebert
'tanplan
globalcut
tomtom
krystof
Karl40
Yip
baax
Luc G
aricosec
Finn Atlas
abba zaba
....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas grave que tu m'aies oublié.
Je regrette d'avoir participé et n'aurais en aucun cas voulu être nominé.


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas grave que tu m'aies oublié.
Je regrette d'avoir participé et n'aurais en aucun cas voulu être nominé.    * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est encore une tentive pour influencer le jury ?


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est encore une tentive pour influencer le jury ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, je suis sérieux je me désiste.


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

Tu boycotes les résulats ?


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu boycotes les résulats ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Je me vexe pour un rien.
En plus venant d'Oupsy, t'imagines...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas grave que tu m'aies oublié.
Je regrette d'avoir participé et n'aurais en aucun cas voulu être nominé.    * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai dit qu'il y avait 14 personnes, donc je t'aie compté, mais en effet ai omis de t'inscrire, désolée bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meaculpa !

voici, la liste corrigée (tjs dans l'ordre) avec nos 14 glorieux vikings  :

barbarella
bebert
*bonpat*







'tanplan
globalcut
tomtom
krystof
Karl40
Yip
baax
Luc G
aricosec
Finn Atlas
abba zaba

je m'en va et reviens avec les nominés, dont bonpat qui ne veut pas faire partie, je respecterais son choix,
bien qu'il en fesait partie...


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je me vexe pour un rien.
En plus venant d'Oupsy, t'imagines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle ne t'a pas oublié... C'est juste qu'elle ne voulait pas mélanger participants et gagnant...


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


je m'en va et reviens avec les nominés, dont bonpat qui ne veut pas faire partie, je respecterais son choix,
bien qu'il en fesait partie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arfff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour une fois qu'il avait ses chances...


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
je m'en vais et reviens avec les nominés, dont bonpat qui ne veut pas en faire partie, je respecterai son choix, bien qu'il en faisait partie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon, j'en faisait partie. Alors dans ce cas je veux bien être réintégré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voulais m'éviter la honte du siècle.... me rajouter dans la liste et ne pas être nominé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










merci Oupsy, j'ai bien aimé ton sujet


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

bien voici les résultats :

les nominés sont (dans l'ordre):
bonpat
tanplan
globalcut
Karl40 
Finn
et tout ceux que je n'aie pas nommé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et après une longue déliberation avec le jury (moi et bebert hi hi hi),
j'ai décidé (moi) d'élire comme gagnant final, *Karl40* avec




_ces deux vikings, on dirait Laurel et Hardy !! Bravo Karl40 !!_

suivi de près par:
2. bonpat pour son minet viking très mignon (seconde image)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. tanplan pour son viking poilu (1ère image) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.  Finn pour arroser le toute, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seconde image) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo à tous, merci pour votre participation  et à bientôt si vous le voulez bien !


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *
j'ai décidé (moi) d'élire comme gagnant final, Karl40 * 

[/QUOTE]

Congratulations ! clap ! clap!


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

Tu vois bonpat, on l'a échappé belle... Encore un peu et on était bon !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

BRAVO Karl40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vas-y, balance nous un bon sujet


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu vois bonpat, on l'a échappé belle... Encore un peu et on était bon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Si les chats ça marche pas avec Oupsy, je demande bien avec qui ça va marcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'aurais jamais dû demander à être réintégré dans la liste_


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2003)

YYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!

Je me remets de cette gloire éphémère et je vous trouve un joli sujet de dispute


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * YYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!

Je me remets de cette gloire éphémère et je vous trouve un joli sujet de dispute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est dispute le sujet ?


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2003)

Merci beaucoup OUPSY au fait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela prouve que tu as bon goût !!!!


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Merci beaucoup OUPSY au fait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela prouve que tu as bon goût !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bon, tu peux arrêter maintenant, t'as gagné...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est dispute le sujet ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, non 

Je me fume un clope pour l'inspiration et je vous balance ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
j'aurais jamais dû demander à être réintégré dans la liste



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas ici le forum des râleurs, mon bonpat


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Non, non, non 

Je me fume un clope pour l'inspiration et je vous balance ça !!   * 

[/QUOTE]
kof koooof kooffff !! merci pour la fumée !!


----------



## bebert (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Si les chats ça marche pas avec Oupsy, je demande bien avec qui ça va marcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]

Entre Oupsy et moi, les chats fonctionnent !


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Entre Oupsy et moi, les chats fonctionnent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu parles d'un ZOO ?!!


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2003)

Bon, après plusieures idées, j'ai enfin le sujet : 

*police* 

A vos matraques euh claviers.

Je relève les copies vendredi midi, les résultats vers 13H00.

Bon Google !


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je relève les copies vendredi midi, les résultats vers 13H00.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Popurquoi pas lundi prochain aussi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Entre Oupsy et moi, les chats fonctionnent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]







je le confirme ça marche très bien iChat !


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

Cette fois ci je sens que c'est la bonne :

*Photo 1*


 


*Photo 2*


----------



## abba zaba (10 Avril 2003)

Bravo Karl, et puisque tu est fumeur...


----------



## abba zaba (10 Avril 2003)

L'inspecteur Kojak a mis son casque, ça va couiner...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

juste pour une p'tite mise à jour du sujet dans le titre du thread !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2003)

RECTIFICATION IMPORTANTE :

La date limite, à la protestation générale, est ramenée à JEUDI 10 avril 20 Heures - Résultats vers 21H00.

N'hésitez pas à vous lâcher !!!


----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## iMax (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

Un cousin éloigné des Dupont/Dupond...!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

1ère image


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2003)

seconde image


----------



## Nephou (10 Avril 2003)

pour commencer (comment ça j'avais mis un a avant?)


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

et de une


----------



## Nephou (10 Avril 2003)

crocs à double penchant :


----------



## aricosec (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (10 Avril 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

La nouvelle police de proximité made in usa...


----------



## baax (10 Avril 2003)

Ouf ! la mouette a évité les buildings !


----------



## tomtom (10 Avril 2003)

Les nouveaux uniformes de la brigade des mineurs


----------



## tomtom (10 Avril 2003)

- Si t'as envie de vomir, les chiottes, c'est au fond du couloir.


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *




seconde image * 

[/QUOTE]
si j'avais su, j'aurai mis des chients avec oupsy, j'ai vraiment l'air d'un con avec mes chats, moi


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * juste pour une p'tite mise à jour du sujet dans le titre du thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
_"une vraie petite fée du logis cette Oupsy"_
Barbarella


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

Et une deuxième, tant qu'on y est.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
"une vraie petite fée du logis cette Oupsy"
Barbarella    * 

[/QUOTE]

_"un vrai petit flooder ce bonpat"_
GlobalCut


----------



## Yip (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## Yip (10 Avril 2003)

Tut, tut !


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2003)

Un peu de nostalgie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Avril 2003)

Plus que quelques heures avant le verdict !

Que les retardataires se dépèchent, mon choix n'est pas encore fait (mais presque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ....


----------



## baax (10 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La nouvelle police de proximité made in usa...





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le nouveau président irakien ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

C'est fini pour aujourd'hui !

Merci aux gentils participants (qui se reconnaitront) !

Le podium final dans quelques instants car j'hésite entre :

- GLOBALCUT (2ème photo)
- NEPHOU (2ème photo)
- 'TANPLAN et son robot-Bush
- BARBARELLA et sa superbe fresque Starsky&amp;Hutch


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS NEPHOU !!


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * crocs à double penchant :




* 

[/QUOTE]


C'est drôle et si révélateur de l'intelligence d'un animal ......

Nephou, à toi l'honneur


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Cette fois ci je sens que c'est la bonne       * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu aurais presque mérité cette victoire car pour reprendre Cocteau "Si je préfère les chats aux chiens, c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de chat policier" !


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2003)

Allez hop !! Le Matelot nephou est demandé sur le pont pour la manoeuvre...


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Allez hop !! Le Matelot nephou est demandé sur le pont pour la manoeuvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'est fait ramasser par les flics.


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Allez hop !! Le Matelot nephou est demandé sur le pont pour la manoeuvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
'tanplan, tu me conseilles quoi pour les chats : je continue ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * AND THE WINNER IS NEPHOU !!





C'est drôle et si révélateur de l'intelligence d'un animal ......

Nephou, à toi l'honneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Trés bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cette image revele bien des choses


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2003)

Nephou est attendu à la caisse d'accueil...


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

C'est pas juste


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est pas juste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pauvre


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
'tanplan, tu me conseilles quoi pour les chats : je continue ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ooooouuuuuuiiiiii !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Faut rester optimiste par les temps qui courent..._


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * Nephou est attendu à la caisse d'accueil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est où ? Il nephou rien


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

Ahh ces djeunes ! Z'avez fini de vous moquer des flics ? Il n'y en a pas que des mauvais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je comprend la haine de Karl40 mais je trouve que ce n'était pas une bonne idée de l'étaler dans ce jeu.


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

Marre de ce jeu. On gagne jamais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
Marre de ce jeu. On gagne jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
D'accord avec toi !!!


----------



## aricosec (11 Avril 2003)

on voit bien que NEPHOU s'en fout,si au moins on avait voté pour moi,cela n'aurais pas eté pareil,consciencieux,adulte,beau,costaud,en somme toutes les qualitées d'un vainqueur,oui vous pouvez le regretter.

flashh ! plastchh !,ça va pas LUG d'ecrire a ma place


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Ahh ces djeunes ! Z'avez fini de vous moquer des flics ? Il n'y en a pas que des mauvais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je comprend la haine de Karl40 mais je trouve que ce n'était pas une bonne idée de l'étaler dans ce jeu.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais mettre cela sous la "haine" de ne pas avoir gagné pour éviter toute polémique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"Il faut se moquer de tout, c'est le seul moyen de combattre ce fléau qu'est la connerie"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
"Il faut se moquer de tout, c'est le seul moyen de combattre ce fléau qu'est la connerie"







* 

[/QUOTE]
Jamais je ne croyais qu'un jour on se moquerait de moi sur ce forum.....


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

Devant le désistement de NEPHOU, j'ai un autre sujet au chaud si rien ne bouge


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *Je vais mettre cela sous la "haine" de ne pas avoir gagné pour éviter toute polémique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

[/QUOTE]

Mouarf ! Je n'ai pas du tout la "haine" d'avoir perdu à ce jeu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je déplore juste la dérive partisane que tu en fais. C'est juste mon avis, après je promet de me taire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est sûr, les thèmes comme le chocolat, le lapin, les panneaux, c'est hyper ringard mais bon les goûts et les couleurs, ça se discute pas.
Et puis comme tu dis : pas de polémique ! Ne parlons pas de choses qui fachent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cordialement.


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Devant le désistement de NEPHOU, j'ai un autre sujet au chaud si rien ne bouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les CRS ?


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
C'est sûr, les thèmes comme le chocolat, le lapin, les panneaux, c'est hyper ringard mais bon les goûts et les couleurs, ça se discute pas.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Aurais-tu s'il te plait la gentillesse de m'expliquer ce qui est "hyper ringard" dans les thèmes chocolat, lapin, panneaux ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Jamais je ne croyais qu'un jour on se moquerait de moi sur ce forum..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme quoi il ne faut jamais désespérer !


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Aurais-tu s'il te plait la gentillesse de m'expliquer ce qui est "hyper ringard" dans les thèmes chocolat, lapin, panneaux ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

 pour un djeune ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Exemple : ma fille (6 ans) adore écouter Henri Dès mais pour son anniversaire elle l'a renié (trop ringard pour elle) devant ses copines en se vantant d'adorer Priscilla, Lori, Jennifer et Alizée


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

 pour un djeune ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Exemple : ma fille (6 ans) adore écouter Henri Dès mais pour son anniversaire elle l'a renié (trop ringard pour elle) devant ses copines en se vantant d'adorer Priscilla, Lori, Jennifer et Alizée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te remercie de m'avoir expliqué ce qui est "hyper ringard" dans les thèmes chocolat, lapin, panneaux.


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je te remercie de m'avoir expliqué ce qui est "hyper ringard" dans les thèmes chocolat, lapin, panneaux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En effet, c'est une notion subjective ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, néphou est en garde-à-vue et me fait dire de donner un nouveau thème : *ringard*


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

En effet, c'est une notion subjective ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, néphou est en garde-à-vue et me fait dire de donner un nouveau thème : ringard



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh oui, oh oui


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Alors, là, je participe tout de suite :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Bon allez, ne râlez pas ! pour une fois que je suis sûr de gagner !!!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

euh, toutes mes confuses et tous mes remerciements pour le titre. C'était moi sur la photo et j'ai eu du mal à décrocher le machoire de rex de ma jambe, non, plus sérieusement (oups, je viens de dire un gros mot) je suis en train de réaliser mon book et j'ai quelque peu négligé ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 alors pour me faire pardonner, je fonce sur gougle


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

Prend ton temps, rien ne presse. Un petit café en attendant ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

je cite :
"encore un p'tit café, pour te tenir debout..."
mais qui cite-je ? (chanson française)


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * je cite :
"encore un p'tit café, pour te tenir debout..."
mais qui cite-je ? (chanson française) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'aurais dit "encore un p'tit Ricard pour te tenir debout", j'aurais répondu Gainsbourg, mais là, je ne vois vraiment pas.


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

ce n'est pas la réponse mais ma participation :


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'aurais dit "encore un p'tit Ricard pour te tenir debout", j'aurais répondu Gainsbourg, mais là, je ne vois vraiment pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
si je dis :
"le grizzli du jura"


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

Jura ? Jean-Louis Murat ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

et si je chante :
"Alligator 427 au long regard phosphorescent je mouche mon nez r'monte mes chaussettes, je vous attends"
pfou, c'est pas comme ça que mon book avancera


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

Mais bien sûr. C'est Hubert...


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

bien vu, moi j'en suis à ma 113e cigarette sans dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon, y'a pas beaucoup de participation au concours (coment ça j'ai rien à dire ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *
sinon, y'a pas beaucoup de participation au concours * 

[/QUOTE]
Normal, ils sont tous "claqués" -  j'ai gagné d'office : essaie donc de trouver plus ringue que moi ... à part peut-être les dinos de la tranche du dessous !!!


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer si le nouveau sujet est choisi?
Parce que sinon il y a déjà un autre thread pour les 10 derniers post inutiles que j'ai lu ici.
et je ne dis pas ça parceque je n'ai pas gagné.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
Parce que sinon il y a déjà un autre thread pour les 10 derniers post inutiles que j'ai lu ici.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens, voilà de la concurrence !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

lis le nouveau titre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Allez, je place ma 2ième image :


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

C'était un intermède : avant il y avait *bebert* maintenant il y a *ringard*, c'est le fil rouge quoi !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Puisque la pompe est amorcée autant continuer






C'est juste pour le faire râler


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *





 lis le nouveau titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Sérieux, c'est le nouveau thème ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as pas moins ringard ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé d'avoir foutu la merde, j'aurais mieux fait de me taire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Puisque la pompe est amorcée autant continuer
C'est juste pour le faire râler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
....Arrrfffff ! je sens que ça va mal se terminer ce truc !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...j'adore !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
....Arrrfffff ! je sens que ça va mal se terminer ce truc !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est fait pour


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

Pour reprendre Bebert, c'est très partisan comme sujet. Beaucoup vont se sentir visés !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
C'est fait pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...disputeuse !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Bon ! ça vient ces résultats ???
Je préviens : si je n'ai pas le titre cette fois-ci, je reste sur le forum !!!!!!


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Allez, je place ma 2ième image :















* 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu ne gagnes pas, c'est qu'il y a vraiment de la triche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Si tu ne gagnes pas, c'est qu'il y a vraiment de la triche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...traître ! Bonpat ......


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Non, mais sérieusement c'est quoi le nouveau sujet?
Prends ton temps mais pas trop quand même car moi je pars camper.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour reprendre Bebert, c'est très partisan comme sujet. Beaucoup vont se sentir visés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles pour toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Allez, je place ma 2ième image :















* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'incline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne trouverais pas mieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
Je m'incline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne trouverais pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
...vous vous êtes donné le mot ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma première image était beaucoup ringarde que la 2ième ... quoique ...!!!


----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

Le site des ringards


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu parles pour toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Entre autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'ai une liste de noms aussi, au cas où la victoire m'échappe. Mais comme on m'a appris que l'on ne pouvait être résistant ET collabo, je ne dévoilerais rien.... pour l'instant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Trop ton site Bébert !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'y ai même piqué la petite anime ci-dessous :


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2003)

il n'y a pas une grande palette d'images pour se sujet !!

trop nul le sujet !  je vote contre


----------



## Yip (11 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (11 Avril 2003)

Ça suffit ! J'appelle les flics !


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

Je rejoins Oupsy dans sa contestation.

Cela me gène de citer des personnes ( il y en aurait trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yip (11 Avril 2003)

Même la taille de l'image est ringarde


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

Pour le plaisir quand même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2003)

Bon on a besoin du fondateur du sujet à ce que je vois !

Alors Nephou, tu pond un sujet afin que l'on puisse chercher ?
Et plutôt un sujet qui inspire, parce que "ringard"....c'est pas top.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si d'ici ce soir le sujet n'est pas donné, je reprends les commandes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceux qui sont pas content.....direction le forum des râleurs !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Si d'ici ce soir le sujet n'est pas donné, je reprends les commandes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceux qui sont pas content.....direction le forum des râleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju la poigne !!!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Avril 2003)

YES SIR, YES !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Préviens quand tu nous refais ça Finn ! Je peux changer de froc maintenant......Arrrffffff


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Quel homme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Préviens quand tu nous refais ça Finn ! Je peux changer de froc maintenant......Arrrffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux qu'en je remette une _couche_ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 mouarf mouarf mouarf !!!


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Ceux qui sont pas content.....direction le forum des râleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Finn, t'es beau !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux qu'en je remette une couche 
* 

[/QUOTE]
...pas nécessaire, j'avais pris mes précautions !!! Tu comprends, comme je suis un grand voyageur et que je passe d'incontinent à un autre régulièrement, j'en ai toujours sur moi !!!


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

J'étais sûr de gagner "Ringard" avec celle la :


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'étais sûr de gagner "Ringard" avec celle la :




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quel homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention, tu vas créer un conflit au sein de son couple


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Attention, tu vas créer un conflit au sein de son couple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ,'ai rien dis


----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon ,'ai rien dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Yes !! Un prétendant de moins


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Yes !! Un prétendant de moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Un de perdu...


----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Un de perdu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un de perdu ... un de perdu


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2003)

je propose comme nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























post-it?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (12 Avril 2003)

Just for fun !!


----------



## Yip (12 Avril 2003)

Clavier Apple


----------



## Yip (12 Avril 2003)

Par curiosité, allez faire un tour sur ce site, y a des iBooks bleus partout.


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

Des fois que certains soient en manque, je vous fournis la machine pour les fabriquer :


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

Et la deuxième : c'est dans la poche.


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

Bonpat, t'es grillé là.


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * je propose comme nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























post-it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est pour quand les résultats de cet excellent sujet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)




----------



## tomtom (13 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (13 Avril 2003)

1/ J'ai trouvé pire que mon bureau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !






2/ Il est joli mon nouveau support de post-it n'est-ce pas ? Le premier qui dit que c'est ringard, je porte plainte !


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Bonpat, t'es grillé là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

M'étonnerait...

*Photo 1* 


 

*Photo 2*


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

Finn je trouverai extraordinaire que tu aies l'idée de faire un thread avec les photos gagnantes et les noms des gagnants.
En plus ça tombe bien si t'as rien à faire....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Si tu sponsorises le site à hauteur de, mettons, 10 000 euros, ça peut se négocier...


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Si tu sponsorises le site à hauteur de, mettons, 10 000 euros, ça peut se négocier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
L'argent ne *doit*  jamais être un problème


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2003)

Je suis bien d'accord : ce n'est pas l'argent le problème, c'est le manque d'argent !


----------



## baax (14 Avril 2003)

'me demande bien le rapport avec post-it !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

A quoi servent les tableaux blancs alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

le tout est une question d'organisation


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * je propose comme nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















post-it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On a jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Avril 2003)

désolé, mes week-end m'éloignent de mon portable et de macgénération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez-donc jusqu'à wendredi 16 h 26


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2003)

On veut un nouveau sujet !

Ou on change de cremerie


----------



## tomtom (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * désolé, mes week-end m'éloignent de mon portable et de macgénération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez-donc jusqu'à wendredi 16 h 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

wendredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non non, on weut les résultats wite wite


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * désolé, mes week-end m'éloignent de mon portable et de macgénération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez-donc jusqu'à wendredi 16 h 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je demande des délais.

_Aricosec_


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * désolé, mes week-end m'éloignent de mon portable et de macgénération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez-donc jusqu'à wendredi 16 h 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Fallait pas gagner !


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * désolé, mes week-end m'éloignent de mon portable et de macgénération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez-donc jusqu'à wendredi 16 h 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 wendredi ! C'est pas un peu long pour coller deux malheureuses étiquettes ?


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2003)

nouveau suget,trouver un jumeau de NEPHOU,en sommes une image qui le represente,une interpretation de NEPHOU,mais pas trop
.




.


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

Nephou, se dépéchant


----------



## bebert (15 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * désolé, mes week-end m'éloignent de mon portable et de macgénération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez-donc jusqu'à wendredi 16 h 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon !!
On zappe ?
Parce qu'à attendre la fin de semaine, on va faire des grumeaux...!!

Je propose qu'on se débrouille sans nephou et que chaque participant donne deux gagnants, le nom cité le plus de fois remportera le sujet et en donnera un nouveau. Voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Z'êtes OKdak ?
On cloture les votes ce soir à 21hOO GMT.


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

D'accord


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

Mes deux choix : bonpat et ... bonpat !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Photo 1* 


 

*Photo 2*


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * D'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Au fait : bravo toi !!


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

choix numéro 1


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * le tout est une question d'organisation




* 

[/QUOTE]

choix numéro 2


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait : bravo toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est si peu de chose


----------



## aricosec (15 Avril 2003)

TANPLAN a raison
si BONPAT n'a pas le temps

votons donc
bon alors voyons voir !
je propose euh..NEPHOU..et NEPHOU tiens !
il avait bien joué lui
arrrfff ! gassspp !


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est si peu de chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Dommage que l'on ne puisse mettre "vétéran" au féminin...


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Dommage que l'on ne puisse mettre "vétéran" au féminin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

manque de clairvoyance


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

Choix n°1 :






Ne devrions nous pas demander à Finn de donner le gagnant sinon cela va faire club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors on fait un sondage ???


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Dommage que l'on ne puisse mettre "vétéran" au féminin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Vétéran est effectivement un substantif masculin dans le TLF ou le dictionnaire de l'académie mais le TLF donne quand même des exemples de la version "féminisée" :

REM. Vétérane, subst. fém. Les qualifications les plus relevées étaient trouvées facilement par ces vétéranes (GOBINEAU, Nouv. asiat., 1876, p. 160). En appos. Il y avait les aigles et les gélines, et les perdrix, et les grives vétéranes (GIONO, Solit. pitié, 1932, p. 55).

Faute de grives, on mange des merles, Barbarella


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Choix n°1 :

Ne devrions nous pas demander à Finn de donner le gagnant sinon cela va faire club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors on fait un sondage ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Laisse donc finn travailler un peu, il aura bientôt lui aussi une famille nombreuse à nourrir...


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
il aura bientôt lui aussi une famille nombreuse à nourrir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ah bon ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Vétéran est effectivement un substantif masculin dans le TLF ou le dictionnaire de l'académie mais le TLF donne quand même des exemples de la version "féminisée" :

REM. Vétérane, subst. fém. Les qualifications les plus relevées étaient trouvées facilement par ces vétéranes (GOBINEAU, Nouv. asiat., 1876, p. 160). En appos. Il y avait les aigles et les gélines, et les perdrix, et les grives vétéranes (GIONO, Solit. pitié, 1932, p. 55).

Faute de grives, on mange des merles, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas c'est mieux que *Vieux de la vieille*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

Bon, qu'est-ce qui se passe ici ? Je bosse un peu et on est pas capable de se débrouiller sans maman ? Hein ? Famille nombreuse oui c'est sur avec vous ! On vous entend jusqu'au Régent (bar en bas de chez moi dont je viens de retrouver le nom LucG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors je m'en vais décider du vainqueur.....


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * le tout est une question d'organisation




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vote également pour Globalcut !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Alors je m'en vais décider du vainqueur.....

* 

[/QUOTE]

Winnie le lapin, justicier de son thread


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

Nous avons un disqualifié !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bonpat a quelque peu "triché" messieurs dames et est donc disqualifié d'ores et déjà pour les nominations !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus comme je l'avais dit, une sanction (que je vais alléger) doit être appliquée. N'ayant pas sous la main le livre des retenues, j'impose à bonpat que pour le prochain thème il ne devra poster qu'une seule image !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la règle.
A la prochaine tricherie, c'est une exclusion temporaire du prochain thème. Ceci est valable pour tous.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

Que dis-je nous avons un autre disqualifié !!!
DocEvil également qui avait pourtant remporté toutes mes faveurs.
Même sanction.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

Voici donc les nominations !

*Globalcut et sa deuxième image 
*Bébert et sa deuxième image 
*Krystof et sa deuxième image 
*'Tanplan et .....sa deuxième image !!! 

le temps de décacheter l'enveloppe.......;


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Voici donc les nominations !

*Globalcut et sa deuxième image 
*Bébert et sa deuxième image 
*Krystof et sa deuxième image 
*'Tanplan et .....sa deuxième image !!! 

le temps de décacheter l'enveloppe.......;  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de la triche


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

le temps de décacheter l'enveloppe.......;  * 

[/QUOTE]


sacré Finn


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

Vas-y globalcut


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Vas-y globalcut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Où ?


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans ton ©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

Monte sur la 3 ème place du podium, ........... Krystof et son petit oiseau !!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Dans ton ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien, y'en a qui suivent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

A la deuxième place nous retrouvons Globalcut et son fouillis organisé de posts !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Médaille d'argent donc


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

Arrête de flooder Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Dans ton ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une bonne idée de sujet ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

Et à la première place du podium, nous retrouvons celui qui a su trouver la meilleure utilité d'un post-it, j'ai nommé le seul et grand que dis je immense.......'Tanplan et son image du filc post-ité !!!!!

Bravo ! 

Nouveau thème donc.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

Bravo Tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a une idée de sujet juste un peu plus haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








merci Finn pour cette seconde place


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

C'est toujours les mêmes


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * bonpat a quelque peu "triché" messieurs dames et est donc disqualifié d'ores et déjà pour les nominations !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi tu dis que j'ai triché ?


----------



## Yip (15 Avril 2003)

LE PETIT 'TANPLAN EST DEMANDÉ AU PARLOIR ! 


(annonce au haut-parleur)


----------



## barbarella (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi tu dis que j'ai triché ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais pourquoi


----------



## KARL40 (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et à la première place du podium, nous retrouvons celui qui a su trouver la meilleure utilité d'un post-it, j'ai nommé le seul et grand que dis je immense.......'Tanplan et son image du filc post-ité !!!!!

Bravo ! 

Nouveau thème donc.  * 

[/QUOTE]

La Police c'était le thème d'avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il doit y avoir confusion !!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Il doit y avoir confusion !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis que le burger est en stase, la confusion, ça manquait. Vous me voyez donc ravi de voir Finn venir semer le souk jusque chez google.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. pour Finn  : je me rappelle effectivement du régent mais, juste à côté des gourmets (ça touchait quasiment) je crois qu'il y avait les alliés. Où vois-je double et le régent est-il là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * LE PETIT 'TANPLAN EST DEMANDÉ AU PARLOIR ! 


(annonce au haut-parleur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, c'est etonnant qu'il se soit toujours pas manifesté   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le syndrome des gagnants serait-il toujours actif ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * LE PETIT 'TANPLAN EST DEMANDÉ AU PARLOIR ! 


(annonce au haut-parleur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'arrive j'arrive... !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

Alors... Le nouveau thème est : "*vache*"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y-a tout plein de belles pages googles à ouvrir pour vous calmer un peu !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Rendu des copies au plus tard demain soir (mercredi pour ceux ou celles qui ne suivent pas) 21h00 dernier gong !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est parti mon kiki !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

_bonpat, je compte sur toi pour pas me décevoir hein ?_


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2003)

Tu veux te faire les dents, 'tanplan ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * bonpat, je compte sur toi pour pas me décevoir hein ?









* 

[/QUOTE]
Sans rire je ne comprends pas pourquoi finn a dit que j'avais triché. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas besoin de tricher pour perdre


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
bonpat a quelque peu "triché" messieurs dames et est donc disqualifié d'ores et déjà pour les nominations !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne peus le croire...!!
Bonpat... Un homme au demeurant si courtois, affable, toujours prêt à rendre service... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Billevesée et perfidie que tout ceci !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Sans rire je ne comprends pas pourquoi finn a dit que j'avais triché. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas besoin de tricher pour perdre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
jure moi que tu n'y es pour rien et je lève la sanction...
Tiens, je t'accorde même une troisième image en dédommagement !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Quoi ?_




_Mais non, c'est pas de la triche..._


----------



## bonpat (15 Avril 2003)

J'ai pas triché


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)




----------



## bonpat (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * bonpat, je compte sur toi pour pas me décevoir hein ?









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais essayer:

*photo 1* 


 

*photo 2*


----------



## tomtom (16 Avril 2003)

tintin au pays des bovins


----------



## tomtom (16 Avril 2003)

Attention, on baisse la tête


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## bonpat (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Vu que nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux à nous précipiter sur Google lorsque nous voulons faire une petite blagounette ou je ne sais trop quoi, ceci dans le but de chercher  l'image qui calmera tout le monde ou les tordra de rire, je vous propose de jouer à un petit jeu.

Je lance un thème et les personnes (vous) devez rechercher via Google l'image que vous jugerez la plus drôle ou la plus étrange,  image obtenue en tapant le nom donné par mes soins (pour commencer).
Ensuite je choisirai le vainqueur qui devra à son tour donner un nouveau thème et ainsi de suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
D'accord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Pas de question ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si , une ! Pourquoi t'as dit que j'avais triché ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2003)

Parce que  http://homepage.mac.com/bonpat/.Pictures/MacG/postit.jpg





Ton image provenait de ton iDisk, tout comme Docevil.
Fournir des images provenant de sa page person n'est pas "fair-play". Ceci dit, le mot "tricher" était un peu poussé je l'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour LucG : oui c'est bien çà "Le Régent" touche "les gourmets" mais l'un des 2 est plus huppé chez les étudiants, l'autre tombe un peu en ruine. Donc pour ceux qui connaissent ce petit lieu de débauche, ....bah j'habite à 10 metres !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour 'tanplan : je t'ai envoyer un RIB .....


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

categorie lolo
.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

Celle la est un peu petite mais je l'aime bien


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

echantillons peau de vaches
.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

construisez votre vache vous meme


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Parce que  http://homepage.mac.com/bonpat/.Pictures/MacG/postit.jpg





Ton image provenait de ton iDisk, tout comme Docevil.
Fournir des images provenant de sa page person n'est pas "fair-play". Ceci dit, le mot "tricher" était un peu poussé je l'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te signale aimablement Finn, que lorsque tu cliques sur certaines images google, celles ci se téléchargent d'office sur ton disque. Ensuite à toi de les mettre sur ton espace pour les diffuser.

Je demande la révision des résultats. Non mais


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

prete pour le tour de France


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je te signale aimablement Finn, que lorsque tu cliques sur certaines images google, celles ci se téléchargent d'office sur ton disque. Ensuite à toi de les mettre sur ton espace pour les diffuser.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de même que Google peut très bien avoir référencé le lien de Bonpat.
Ou tout simplement, comme je viens de le faire, garder l'image sur mon répértoire perso,
pour une utilisation ultérieure...
Voir le lien de la photo plus haut, et, son origine :

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~chicnmo/islay/backgrounds/Highland%20cow.jpg

Qui n'est autre qu'un lien Google images. 

PS: Bravo Sweet pour ton nouveau statut


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 posté par TANPLAN
*
"mais dit donc arico ce n'est pas une vache"*

[/QUOTE]

ah ! ben vous savez moi sans mes lunettes !


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

sans oublier le coup en vache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## bonpat (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Parce que 
Ton image provenait de ton iDisk, tout comme Docevil.
Fournir des images provenant de sa page person n'est pas "fair-play". Ceci dit, le mot "tricher" était un peu poussé je l'avoue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais mon cher Finn, toutes mes images depuis le début du jeu proviennent de mon iDisk !!!
Je les copie sur mon iDisk pour éviter que les images ne bougent sur des sites lointains et insurveillables et que par conséquent les post ne soient plus visible.
quand je pense que je fait cette effort pour la beauté du thread, que cela me prend du temps et de la place pour que l'on croit que je triche, c'est vraiment trop injuste (merci kaliméro).


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Je confirme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de même que Google peut très bien avoir réfèrencé le lien de Bonpat.
Ou tout simplement, comme je viens de le faire, garder l'image sur mon répértoire perso,
pour une utilisation ultérieure...

Voir le lien de la photo plus haut, et, son origine :

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~chicnmo/islay/backgrounds/Highland%20cow.jpg

Qui n'est autre qu'un lien Google images.  * 

[/QUOTE]



Faisons éclater la vérité au grand jour, l'injustice ne passera pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







signé : la Passionara  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * PS: Bravo Sweet pour ton nouveau statut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci, c'est un grand honneur


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais mon cher Finn, toutes mes images depuis le début du jeu proviennent de mon iDisk !!!
Je les copie sur mon iDisk pour éviter que les images ne bougent sur des sites lointains et insurveillables et que par conséquent les post ne soient plus visible.
quand je pense que je fait cette effort pour la beauté du thread, que cela me prend du temps et de la place pour que l'on croit que je triche, c'est vraiment trop injuste (merci kaliméro).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

On est de tout coeur avec toi bonpat


----------



## bonpat (16 Avril 2003)

Par contre je n'ai rien à cacher et j'utilise régulièrement Google des autres pays.
Mais toujours Google !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

Encephalite Spongiforme Bovine


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Par contre je n'ai rien à cacher et j'utilise régulièrement Google des autres pays.
Mais toujours Google !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui google image c'est trop restrictif, il faut revoir le règlement. Et pour gagner ils nous faudra lutter tous unis


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Encephalite Spongiforme Bovine




* 

[/QUOTE]

En son cousin d'amérique


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

*Je vous rappelle que l'on a droit à deux images, pas une de plus...*





N'est-ce pas jpmiss...


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je vous rappelle que l'on a droit à deux images, pas une de plus...





N'est-ce pas jpmiss... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne considèrerai que les deux premières postées.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

Autant pour moi je l'ignorais.  Tu peux virer celles que tu veux


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mais mon cher Finn, toutes mes images depuis le début du jeu proviennent de mon iDisk !!!
Je les copie sur mon iDisk pour éviter que les images ne bougent sur des sites lointains et insurveillables et que par conséquent les post ne soient plus visible.
quand je pense que je fait cette effort pour la beauté du thread, que cela me prend du temps et de la place pour que l'on croit que je triche, c'est vraiment trop injuste (merci kaliméro).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors bonpat...? Ton extra-ball, elle est où ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Autant pour moi je l'ignorais.  Tu peux virer celles que tu veux
* 

[/QUOTE]
you're welcome


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Autant pour moi je l'ignorais.  Tu peux virer celles que tu veux
* 

[/QUOTE]

Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, mais chacun est libre de l'interpréter. C'est fait pour ça


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

C'est juste pour le titre du thread...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

et de 2 







non 3, 
heu!!! non 4, 5 ,6 ,7 ....


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne considèrerai que les deux premières postées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage c'est pas les 2 mieux que j'ai posté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon... s'il y'a une régle je m'y plie de bonne grace


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Tu veux te faire les dents, 'tanplan ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Une bonne côte de boeuf... huuuummmmm miam !!


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Par contre je n'ai rien à cacher et j'utilise régulièrement Google des autres pays.
Mais toujours Google !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Même pour Burger Quizz ! Non mais !


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Dommage c'est pas les 2 mieux que j'ai posté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon... s'il y'a une régle je m'y plie de bonne grace






* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne suis pas chien, reposte les deux qui ont tes préférences...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi, mais chacun est libre de l'interpréter. C'est fait pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dura Lex Sed Lex...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne suis pas chien, reposte les deux qui ont tes préférences... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Whoua Cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'espere que ca va pas etre une cause de réclamations


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne suis pas chien, reposte les deux qui ont tes préférences... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon alors mes 2 préférées sont:






et






Merci tanplan


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Même pour Burger Quizz ! Non mais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca marche pas a tous les coups


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Whoua Cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'espere que ca va pas etre une cause de réclamations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben non, puisque je ne tiendrai compte que de celles-là...
Te voilà de nouveau dans la course !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

et à la UNE ! 







_ppmmpppffmmfmff ppmppfppp mmpppfppppfmmmmfmp mmfmfpépffmff_





  hi hi hi


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Dura Lex Sed Lex...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et la caravane passe


----------



## KARL40 (16 Avril 2003)

Un peu de psychédélisme !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Avril 2003)

Et une seconde pour prouver qu'il peut y avoir une vie apès la mort !!! 






Je n'ai pas mis de photos de policiers : trop facile !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

et à la DEUX !


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2003)

1/ Ce que j'aime dans la vache, c'est ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2/ Ah qu'elles sont jolies les vaches de mon pays ! La la la la la la


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Une bonne côte de boeuf... huuuummmmm miam !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah ouaip, y a que ça de vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_En plus celle là tu avais été cordialement invité à la partager_

PS: ceci n'est pas ma 2 euxième (hinhinhin) image Google !


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

PS: ceci n'est pas ma 2 euxième (hinhinhin) image Google !       * 

[/QUOTE]

ben c'est dommage... T'aurais pu gagné avec un morceau pareil !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

ben c'est dommage... T'aurais pu gagné avec un morceau pareil !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais comme les gens qui font leur pages,et... leur photos !! sont potentiellement des tricheurs, je ne voudrais pas circonvenir aux régles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autant plus que j'ai des circonstances aggravantes dans ce cas, puisque j'ai moi même cuit cette pauvre vache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les circonstances atténuantes: ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai abattu !


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

ma première :


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

et la deuxième... on n'a droit qu'à deux c ça ?


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

j'aime bien qd ya des gens dessus... les vaches c pas fait que pour être mangé, faut les rider


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * j'aime bien qd ya des gens dessus... les vaches c pas fait que pour être mangé, faut les rider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une vieille méthode de Cowboy pour les attendrir


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

Ça va pas être facile pour désigner un gagnant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Beaucoup sont potentiellement "podiumables"...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

Bon j'échange une des deux premières contre celle là, comme tu veux tu choises


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon j'échange une des deux premières contre celle là, comme tu veux tu choises




* 

[/QUOTE]

Les deux en un c'est très tendance ces temps ci


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon j'échange une des deux premières contre celle là, comme tu veux tu choises




* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu fais comme jpmiss, tu repostes les deux photos que tu gardes, comme ça, on pourra pas dire que tu as triché... quoique...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Les deux en un c'est très tendance ces temps ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut bien défendre son beefsteak


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu fais comme jpmiss, tu repostes les deux photos que tu gardes* 

[/QUOTE]

Donc la précédente et celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si tu préfères l'autre, à ta guise


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut bien défendre son beefsteak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans ton cas (dernier lien photo ! ) je vois aussi un joli quasi de veau


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Donc la précédente et celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais si tu préfères l'autre, à ta guise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est toi qui choizes... Après, finn va encore venir jouer son globalcut et distribuer ses mauvais points...


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

c'est _presque_ un beefsteack, le _quasi_... hou là là que c lourd, mais ça me fait rire alors je l'écris qd même, malgrè le risque de me prendre une vanne...


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Dans ton cas (dernier lien photo ! ) je vois aussi un joli quasi de veau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça veut pas dire que c'est quasi cuit


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est toi qui choizes... Après, finn va encore venir jouer son globalcut et distribuer ses mauvais points... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a tout donné, il n'en n'a plus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça veut pas dire que c'est quasi cuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

'tention j'parlais du veau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est bien d'accord


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

'tention j'parlais du veau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on est bien d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'entendais ainsi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est toi qui choizes... Après, finn va encore venir jouer son globalcut et distribuer ses mauvais points... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






j'ai rien dit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est toi qui choizes... Après, finn va encore venir jouer son globalcut et distribuer ses mauvais points... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi tu dis ca ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

Le septième ciel......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le septième ciel......





* 

[/QUOTE]

Harggh Luc tu planes là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tomtom l'a déja posté page 35


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

Honte sur moi (je suis très fatigué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) et rendons donc à tomtom ce qui est à tomtom. Je m'y remets demain : j'avais un gif mais il ne s'affiche pas.

Finn, sois pas vache, me disqualifie pas


----------



## aricosec (16 Avril 2003)

LUCG a perdu,FINN a triché,BARBARELLA ment

trouvez le gagnant


----------



## Luc G (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * LUCG a perdu,FINN a triché,BARBARELLA ment

trouvez le gagnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Arico parle trop : veux-tu bien aller te coucher, à cette heure !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Avril 2003)

Bon puisque l'on sappe mon autorité, je boude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'autant que je n'ai pas eu le temps de chercher sur google hier et que j'aurais pas le temps aujourd'hui)

Sur ce je vous laisse les clés de la boutique quelques temps (faisez comme vous voulez !!! En cas de conflit si je ne suis pas là, je laisse à Aricosec la possibilité d'intervenir et de trancher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bienvenue ici jpmiss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah ! Un autre clermontois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez je vous laisse il y a titine la voiture qui m'attend.


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *,BARBARELLA ment

trouvez le gagnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]














pourquoi dis tu ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

Bon ! J'peux pas jouer aujourd'hui...J'ai coiffeur


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

je change la première contre celle-ci


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * je change la première contre celle-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Post récapitulatif. 

Ci-dessus + ci-dessous





Rien ne vaut l'organisation.


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

Et c'est la dernière fois, après, plus de changement.


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et c'est la dernière fois, après, plus de changement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère que tu apprécieras mon geste à sa juste valeur, tout ça c'est pour t'aider, le choix sera plus facile ainsi pour toi


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Bienvenue ici jpmiss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah ! Un autre clermontois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et dans la région les vaches on s'y connait (humm un bon pavé de salers avec de la truffade miam!)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

_Puis-je jouer aussi à la vache avec vous ? _


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

you're welcome


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_Thank you very much Sir 'tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

_Et en musique, ça donne quoi ?_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

_C'est carnavale aujourd'hui !  L'est mignonne ma vache _


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

Bien alexm31   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais attention c'est que 2 images par participant


----------



## Ruban (16 Avril 2003)

Et de une :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Et de une : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


hi hi hi  elle est suberbe cette vache !


----------



## Ruban (16 Avril 2003)

Et de deux


----------



## krystof (16 Avril 2003)

Voilà. Page 1, image 2. Aucun effort.


----------



## baax (16 Avril 2003)

aahhhh !! Whoopi goldberg tourne "SISTER ACT 3"


----------



## baax (16 Avril 2003)

Fetchez la vache !!






Vous pouvez aussi vous essayez a "fetchez la vache" en allant  là !


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Vous pouvez aussi vous essayez a "fetchez la vache" en allant  là ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

ça change des poulets de poulaga-challenge


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
Vous pouvez aussi vous essayez a "fetchez la vache" en allant  là ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah Ah Ah trop mortel the flying cow !!!


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Fetchez la vache !!






Vous pouvez aussi vous essayez a "fetchez la vache" en allant  là ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou tout simplement avec le jeu vidéo (Mac et PC) Monthy Python Sacré Graal ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Bien alexm31   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais attention c'est que 2 images par participant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_Ah mais oui biensûr ! 
Où avais-je la tête encore moi ? 
Dans les étoiles, normal, j'en reviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Globalcut pour ta remarque.
Et comment qu'on fait maintenant ? _


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexm31:</font><hr /> * 

Ah mais oui biensûr ! 
Où avais-je la tête encore moi ? 
Dans les étoiles, normal, j'en reviens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Globalcut pour ta remarque.
Et comment qu'on fait maintenant ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]
On refait un post en mettant dedans ses deux images préférées et on croise les doigts...


----------



## baax (17 Avril 2003)

L'image...






...et le son !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

*MEEUUUHHH !! EUH !*


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Alors... Le nouveau thème est : "vache"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Rendu des copies au plus tard demain soir (mercredi pour ceux ou celles qui ne suivent pas) 21h00 dernier gong !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est parti mon kiki !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






Et les résultats ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]
On viendre, on viendre !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Comme je l'ai déjà dis, ce n'est pas facile de vous départager... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je ne sais pas si cela vient du fait que j'aime bien les vaches ou le fait que cela vous ait inspiré mais vous êtes tous bon pour le podium.
Reste à en choisir un pour la plus haute marche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








En tout cas merci déjà pour vos sélections !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

encore quelques minutes pour revoir une dernière fois toutes ces belles vaches et je vous offre la-le gagnante-gagnant...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On viendre, on viendre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais, demander les résultats à 21 h 00 pile, faut vraiment être pressé


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Bon, il va y avoir des malheureux(ses) mais je ne peux pas faire autrement...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

attendez encore un peu, j'ai un doute sur la provenance de l'image gagnante...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Dans le doute, j'en choisis donc une autre...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

La/le gagnante/gagnant est... *  jpmiss  *







_Bonne chance à tous pour la prochaine et merci encore pour vos vaches, je vous laisse, j'en ai encore une dizaine à traire..._


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Dans le doute, j'en choisis donc une autre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
De toute façon, elles méritaient toutes de gagner...


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La/le gagnante/gagnant est...   jpmiss  


* 

[/QUOTE]

T u crois pas que tu t'es laissé endormir


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Par quoi ? Toi aussi tu as mis plusieurs images...?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Par le "miss" ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T u crois pas que tu t'es laissé endormir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Si j'avais mis mon premier choix, il y aurait de toute façon des grincheux(ses) qui seraient venus(ues) sous mes fenêtres, alors bon...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon, il va y avoir des malheureux(ses) mais je ne peux pas faire autrement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça se confirme... sorry...


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

T'en fais pas, 'tanplan, les râleurs ont toujours tort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je regrette seulement de ne pas avoir pu particper : trop occupé, je choisis une image déjà choisie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, l'autre elle veut pas passer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant les vaches, j'aime ça : dans la campagne (surtout dans le Massif Central), et dans l'assiette


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

YES!


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Par le "miss" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai comme l'impression que c'est un(e) spécialiste


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Pourtant les vaches, j'aime ça : dans la campagne (surtout dans le Massif Central) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une bonne amie à carab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 et dans l'assiette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle... on était en froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon Ap


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Alors... Le nouveau thème est : "vache"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y-a tout plein de belles pages googles à ouvrir pour vous calmer un peu !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Rendu des copies au plus tard demain soir (mercredi pour ceux ou celles qui ne suivent pas) 21h00 dernier gong !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est parti mon kiki !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai comme l'impression que c'est un(e) spécialiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

*UN*  spécialiste

Bon ben ca s'arrose!
Hips!
Si j'ai bien compris le réglement c'est a moi de choisir le nouveau thème? 
J'espere avoir le temps d'y réfléchir rapidement... je suis un peu pris ce soir...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu flood telement que j'avais pas lu ta reponse


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 





* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est superbe mais je préfère les Aubrac avec des cernes plus marqués : celle-là doit être trop sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous donner le "la" de la beauté Aubrac estampillée par l'INRA :
-----------------------------------------
le mufle, le bord des paupières et les cils sont noirs entourés d?une auréole blanche. La langue est de couleur ardoisée. L'oeil vif est maquillé de noir (yeux d'Andalouse). Le chanfrein est plat et droit. Le front est carré. Le chignon large et souvent crépu. Les oreilles sont de  taille moyenne, fines et bordées de poils noirs. Belle et expressive, la tête se termine par un museau court et large.


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

UN  spécialiste

Bon ben ca s'arrose!
Hips!
Si j'ai bien compris le réglement c'est a moi de choisir le nouveau thème? 
J'espere avoir le temps d'y réfléchir rapidement... je suis un peu pris ce soir...  * 

[/QUOTE]

On commence à s'endormir


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On commence à s'endormir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

commence a chercher


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On commence à s'endormir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi je suis pas couché...

Bon alors le nouveau thème (j'espere que ca a pas déja été fait):
Les petits hommes verts ou a la rigueur les grandes femme bleues. Donc martiens et venusiennes de tout poil sont bienvenues ici dès ce soir.
Relevé des copies demain soir jeudi 19 h (et oui faut se magner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

Tiens, je viens d'en voir passer un


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

Et des petits jeunes tombés de leur planète (de futurs forumeurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## melaure (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est superbe mais je préfère les Aubrac avec des cernes plus marqués : celle-là doit être trop sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous donner le "la" de la beauté Aubrac estampillée par l'INRA :
-----------------------------------------
le mufle, le bord des paupières et les cils sont noirs entourés d?une auréole blanche. La langue est de couleur ardoisée. L'oeil vif est maquillé de noir (yeux d'Andalouse). Le chanfrein est plat et droit. Le front est carré. Le chignon large et souvent crépu. Les oreilles sont de  taille moyenne, fines et bordées de poils noirs. Belle et expressive, la tête se termine par un museau court et large. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les thèmes passent trop vite !!!

Pour les fans de vaches, un site indispensable : http://www.lavache.com/lavache.htm

Des centaines de photos, la vache du mois, des vidéos amusantes, etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

Bon j'ai voulu jouer, en cherchant des liens sur Lisa Marie (la méchante martienne de Mars Attack ).

Bref, c'est très interressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais je peux pas poster !! Benjamin va dire que j'en profite


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

Et d'une !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Bon j'ai voulu jouer, en cherchant des liens sur Lisa Marie (la méchante martienne de Mars Attack ).

Bref, c'est très interressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais je peux pas poster !! Benjamin va dire que j'en profite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Finalement les liens Mars Attack ont l'air autorisés


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Et des petits jeunes tombés de leur planète (de futurs forumeurs ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils sont mignons mais j'en vois aucun de vert


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2003)

et voilà, 
merci GLOBAL


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2003)

j'ai cherché dans google images avec "martien". Ça te va pas ???

Dans ce cas, faut que tu précises un peu ce que tu souhaites


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

Ils passent tous les soirs...

Je vois meme a travers mes volets, la lumiere de leur vaisseau...

Un fois, je les ai appercu, et voici leur portrait robot


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca y'est le tean SETI en a trouvé un?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Finalement les liens Mars Attack ont l'air autorisés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les liens Mars Attack sont autorisés of course mais
1- il risque d'y avoir rapidement redite
2-la fille est une martienne et non une vénusienne 
(rappel c'est martien OU vénusienne)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:G38NPpSuSxEC:humour.umoor.free.fr/humour/pps/images/small/mini-Extra_terrestre.jpg
salut, pour moi c'est une première, merci à GLOBAL CUT, voyons si cela fonctionne.   * 

[/QUOTE]

petit probleme technique mais ca va s'arranger


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ca y'est le tean SETI en a trouvé un? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, je me suis trouvé un joli fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Les liens Mars Attack sont autorisés of course mais
1- il risque d'y avoir rapidement redite
2-la fille est une martienne et non une vénusienne 
(rappel c'est martien OU vénusienne)  * 

[/QUOTE]

PFFF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour une fois que je tombe sur une Martienne qui fait du 130


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




et voilà, 
merci GLOBAL * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais ca marche


----------



## prerima (17 Avril 2003)

Et de deux ! Assez facile mais la photo est belle !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

et de 2 






cool je savais pas que c'etait ressorti en DVD


----------



## obi wan (17 Avril 2003)

à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








et de une ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

PFFF !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pour une fois que je tombe sur une Martienne qui fait du 130  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

petit commentaire en passant mais qui n'a rien avoir avec le sujet: c'est + la taille du bonnet que le tour de poitrine qui compte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour la demoiselle dont tu parles je dirait plutot que c'est du 100 E voir F (de mémoire ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas vu le film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, je me suis trouvé un joli fond d'écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux te le piquer (Je metrais un copyright globalcut dans un coin)?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et de 2 






cool je savais pas que c'etait ressorti en DVD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah Ah Ah pas mal celui la. Excellent film gore et pourtant je ne suis pas friand du genre. Avec Brain Dead c'est vraiment 2 bijoux du genre. Il a bien changé P. Jackson depuis...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








et de une ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas du jeu: c'est tes photos de vacances obi wan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Superbe au demeurant


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Bon j'ai voulu jouer, en cherchant des liens sur Lisa Marie (la méchante martienne de Mars Attack ).

Bref, c'est très interressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais je peux pas poster !! Benjamin va dire que j'en profite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement je viens de faire une recherche google avec Lisa Marie ... c'est pas mal


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Ils passent tous les soirs...

Je vois meme a travers mes volets, la lumiere de leur vaisseau...

Un fois, je les ai appercu, et voici leur portrait robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis donc globalcut, avec celle la ca fait 3! Je la compte?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




et voilà, 
merci GLOBAL * 

[/QUOTE]

Welcome! Il te reste une photo a poster pour augmenter tes chances


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

La première :


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * La première :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut barbarella! Bien dormi?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Globalcut, tu devrais poster des images encore plus grandes, la dernière  est un peu juste sur les 21" !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et faut lire mon ami !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi je suis pas couché...

Bon alors le nouveau thème (j'espere que ca a pas déja été fait):
Les petits hommes verts ou a la rigueur les grandes femme bleues. Donc martiens et venusiennes de tout poil sont bienvenues ici dès ce soir.
Relevé des copies demain soir jeudi 19 h (et oui faut se magner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

le thème est généralement "*un*" mot...
On cherche à "martien" là ???


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Salut barbarella! Bien dormi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le professionnel qui demande ça


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Les liens Mars Attack sont autorisés of course mais
1- il risque d'y avoir rapidement redite
2-la fille est une martienne et non une vénusienne 
(rappel c'est martien OU vénusienne)  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi ce souk ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Seul les images sur googles sont autorisées normalement...


----------



## Ruban (17 Avril 2003)

Une :


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Globalcut, tu devrais poster des images encore plus grandes, la dernière  est un peu juste sur les 21" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pile poile pour mon écran du boulo


----------



## Ruban (17 Avril 2003)

Deux :


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est quoi ce souk ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Seul les images sur googles sont autorisées normalement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui mais si tu tape Mars Attack dans google ca doit ramener des trucs non?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

On cherche à "martien" là ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as tout compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vénusienne c'etait pour ajouter un peu de fun. J'ai pas éssayé mais ca doit pas ramener grand chose comme recherche image sur google (faut dire qu'elles sont plus timides que les martiens)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le professionnel qui demande ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument. Déformation...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

T'as tout compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vénusienne c'etait pour ajouter un peu de fun. J'ai pas éssayé mais ca doit pas ramener grand chose comme recherche image sur google (faut dire qu'elles sont plus timides que les martiens)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
On tappe martien ou mars attack ? C'est pas pareil !!


----------



## bonpat (17 Avril 2003)

Je suis fatigué :

*Photo 1*






*Photo 2*


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Absolument. Déformation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te reconnais, c'est toi qui racontent des histoires à dormir debout


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On tappe martien ou mars attack ? C'est pas pareil !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu serais pas du genre chipoteur toi?


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tu serais pas du genre chipoteur toi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
On voit bien que tu n'as jamais supporté les foudres de finn toi !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2003)

ils arrivent !
.


----------



## obi wan (17 Avril 2003)

et de deux :


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

Je vois qu'on commence a se reveiller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca rentre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage que je ne puisse pas participer j'en ai trouvé 2 ou 3 sympas

PS pour 'tanplan: en cas de litige sur ce thème je demanderais l'arbitrage de Finn. Apres tout c'est lui le concepteur de ce petit jeu (fort drole je dois bien l'avouer)


----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2003)

Et une première :


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *

PS pour 'tanplan: en cas de litige sur ce thème je demanderais l'arbitrage de Finn. Apres tout c'est lui le concepteur de ce petit jeu (fort drole je dois bien l'avouer)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi, ce que j'en dis hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est juste pour la gestion du grinchage au moment des résultats...


----------



## bebert (17 Avril 2003)

1/






2/






Et un smiley martien :


----------



## aricosec (17 Avril 2003)

*" téléphone maison"*
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2003)

Et la seconde qui prouve qu'ils se font autant ch... que nous !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est juste pour la gestion du grinchage au moment des résultats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi je m'en fout je fais c'que j'veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grinche qui veux


----------



## bonpat (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Moi, ce que j'en dis hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est juste pour la gestion du grinchage au moment des résultats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Parce qu'il est clair qu'il y a de quoi grincher à chaque fois !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

En tous cas ca va pas etre facile. Y'en a vraiment des superbes!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2003)

Juste une pour du beurre !!

Les "grandes femmes bleues" débarquent en force !


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi je m'en fout je fais c'que j'veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grinche qui veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

encore heureux !!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Juste une pour du beurre !!

Les "grandes femmes bleues" débarquent en force !






* 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage qu'elle compte pour du beurre elle aurait pu etre dans le top 3


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Dommage qu'elle compte pour du beurre elle aurait pu etre dans le top 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Même pas 13 h et il y a déjà un top 3 ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça traine pas !!


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Même pas 13 h et il y a déjà un top 3 ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça traine pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça l'efficacité


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

petit commentaire en passant mais qui n'a rien avoir avec le sujet: c'est + la taille du bonnet que le tour de poitrine qui compte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 pour la demoiselle dont tu parles je dirait plutot que c'est du 100 E voir F (de mémoire ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas vu le film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Exact au vu des liens d'hier on peut dire du 110 même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon allez je me mets à la recherche de cette route que jamais je ne trouverais !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

Et de une.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

J'voudrais rien dire, ça peut être grave de se déguiser en lapin


----------



## krystof (17 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (17 Avril 2003)

Je pensais que les photos personnelles étaient interdites


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Et de une.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Whaow! Canon!


----------



## barbarella (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * La seconde :



Finalement je choisi celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Même pas 13 h et il y a déjà un top 3 ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça traine pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah mais mon p'tit gars c'est que c'est susceptible d'evoluer ce top 3. Il est remis a jour toutes les 30 min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La ligne d'arrivée c'est 19h00 (ben oui après c'est l'heure de l'apéro...)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Une : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ruban tu devrais en poster une autre...


----------



## Ruban (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ruban tu devrais en poster une autre...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi :

elle n'est pas bien celle là ?

Elle n'est pas conforme ?

on a droit à trois ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi :

elle n'est pas bien celle là ?

Elle n'est pas conforme ?

on a droit à trois ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben chez moi elle donne une erreure 404. Y'a pas d'image quoi... juste un petit rond avec une croix rouge dessus ca fait pas tres martien ou venusienne...
Tiens ca pourait faire l'objet d'un nouveau jeux ca: la plus belle erreur 404


----------



## Ruban (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ruban tu devrais en poster une autre...   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ajoute donc celle-ci :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

Et de deuze.

Ils sont parmi nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[hors sujet]Vivement l'hiver qu'on ferme les fenêtres, j'en ai marre de cette conne de voisine qui gueule tt la journée après ses gamins !!
Les pauvres ils doivent être pressés de retourner en classe...[hors sujet]


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Et de deuze.

Ils sont parmi nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Excellent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est interdit d'influencer le jury


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
[hors sujet]Vivement l'hiver qu'on ferme les fenêtres, j'en ai marre de cette conne de voisine qui gueule tt la journée après ses gamins !!
Les pauvres ils doivent être pressés de retourner en classe...[hors sujet]   * 

[/QUOTE]

Finalement pas besoin d'attendre l'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit coup de Cid Vicious "My Way", je suis le seul à avoir les fenêtres ouvertes d'un coup


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 


Finalement pas besoin d'attendre l'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit coup de Cid Vicious "My Way", je suis le seul à avoir les fenêtres ouvertes d'un coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh .... il ne faut pas confondre Le Cid et Sid Vicious


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il est interdit d'influencer le jury    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout de suite les grands mots !

De la jalousie plutôt !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Euh .... il ne faut pas confondre Le Cid et Sid Vicious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux dire le Kid... )

Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'étais un peu énérvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça va mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Pardon Sid


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 


Finalement pas besoin d'attendre l'hiver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit coup de Cid Vicious "My Way", je suis le seul à avoir les fenêtres ouvertes d'un coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah Ah Ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi d'habitude jutilise plutot "Shadowplay" de joy division pour ca mais my way ca doit bien marcher aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pour en revenir au sujet ca va vraiment etre compliqué! Le niveau s'élève! Vous mettez vraiment la barre tres haut les gars (et barbarella)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *  [image]http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/image] 
et de deux, j'y vais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

Faut la mettre dans le sujet d'Ilitch


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Faut la mettre dans le sujet d'Ilitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


c'est une punition? et pourquoi donc?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 


c'est une punition? et pourquoi donc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vas voir le sujet ... 

PS: y a pas d'image là.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

d'abord


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2003)

encore une tentative, merci Scarabé petit


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Avril 2003)

elle a un coté sacrement viril cette femme bleu ..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * elle a un coté sacrement viril cette femme bleu .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On comprend pourquoi elle se cache


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> *





d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ca? l'incroyable Hulk qui fait bronzette?
T'es sur que t'as trouvé ca avec google?


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2003)

dans le tas de photos ils sont tous +ou- asexués!!!
il faudrait soulever le voile pour enfin savoir.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




encore une tentative, merci Scarabé petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mwouais, je peux pas trop l'accepter celle là... Le sujet c'est martien (petit homme vert) ou a la rigueur vénusienne (grande femme bleue) et pas grand homme bleu du desert... Essaye encore..


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2003)

voilà sexe féminin, grande sans doute, car peul, et bleue, ça te va jpmiss?


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




voilà sexe féminin, grande sans doute, car peul, et bleue, ça te va jpmiss?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mais là ça va pas du tout demande plutôt à jpmiss de choisir la photo pour toi. 

A part ça bienvenue.


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Tout de suite les grands mots !

De la jalousie plutôt !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pffffffffff


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




voilà sexe féminin, grande sans doute, car peul, et bleue, ça te va jpmiss?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Smilie feminin, bleue, grande geule


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

)?<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




voilà sexe féminin, grande sans doute, car peul, et bleue, ça te va jpmiss?



* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as de la suite dans les idées toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon ok elle est bleue et on dirait bien une femme (fort jolie au du reste) mais es tu sur que ce soit une extraterrestre (genre vénusienne par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

Attention! Plus que 15 min!


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Attention! Plus que 15 min!  * 

[/QUOTE]
On s'en fout !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On s'en fout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
on a déjà posté nos images !!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Attention! Plus que 15 min!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y'aura plus personne dans 15 min c'est l'heure de l'apero


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
on a déjà posté nos images !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je disais ca pour les éventuels retardataires
Le suspens est a son comble! plus que 5 min!


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Et les résultats c'est pour quand ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

And the winner IS










<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />  La seconde :



Finalement je choisi celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

[/QUOTE]





Pour nouis avoir trouvé une superbe vénusienne bleue (pas facile!) *


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

et il y'a 2 ex equo pour les 2eme et 3eme places


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

2eme ex equo:


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








et de une ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

avec

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Et la seconde qui prouve qu'ils se font autant ch... que nous !!!




* 

[/QUOTE]


d'ailleurs ca me fait penser que ca va etre l'heure de l'apéro.
Félicitations barbarella


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

Si j'avais pu jouer j'aurais mis celle là:






pas mal non?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et les résultats c'est pour quand ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

et le nouveau theme c'est pour quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et le nouveau theme c'est pour quand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah Ah Ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ces nanas toujours préssées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus j'ai posté le résultat a 19:00 pile!

PS:j'aimais bien les tiennes aussi globalcut mais il fallait bien faire un choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idem pour petit scarabé. Géniale l'idée du bonhomme vert qui traverse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Pour nouis avoir trouvé une superbe vénusienne bleue (pas facile!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

On voit que c'est pas toi qui lui a fouillé le bide à la Vénusienne !! Bruce Willis avait les mains toutes vertes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beurk


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * And the winner IS*

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />







[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *Pour nous avoir trouvé une superbe vénusienne bleue (pas facile!)  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'en reste muette


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'en reste muette 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te fais confiance ca va pas durer


----------



## bonpat (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il est interdit d'influencer le jury    * 

[/QUOTE]
Je rêve.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je te fais confiance ca va pas durer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca dure un peu quand meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps de trouver un nouveau sujet... si c'est comme avec aim on est pas sorti


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Bon ça y est c'est fini les fadaises ?

Alors le prochain thème sera : 

voir : ci-dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon ça y est c'est fini les fadaises ?

Alors le prochain thème sera : 

voir : ci-dessus...









* 

[/QUOTE]

Globalcut c'est ça ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Dead line : vendredi 18 avril 2003, 19 heures


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je rêve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi? On mettrait en doute mon impartialité! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pure jalousie j'espere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pour le train on verra ca apres l'apéro


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

"Aaaaaaattention à la fermeture des portes...!!"


----------



## bonpat (18 Avril 2003)

C'est parti, tchou! tchou!

*photo n°1* 





*photo n°2*


----------



## bonpat (18 Avril 2003)

Mes félicitations barbarella, ta victoire est vraiment méritée...


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je disais ca pour les éventuels retardataires
Le suspens est a son comble! plus que 5 min!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
si j'ai pigé je ne suis pas nominée, au vu de la deuxième photo?
Tu es un organisateur pas tendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon, bon moment en votre compagnie.
Bravo à tuti


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est parti, tchou! tchou!








 [/image]    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime bien celle là


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Mes félicitations barbarella, ta victoire est vraiment méritée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je réfléchi encore


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

et d'une


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

Lui il a l'air de construire une voie ferrée dans la bonne humeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








En même temps ça pourrait resservir dans le sujet précédent


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Globalcut c'est ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est à l'envers


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

Cela vous rappellera bien quelques souvenirs


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Il y en a qui sont mal barrés, il est encore temps de se rattraper demain soir 19 heures


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Un indice ?


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

M....., j'espère que cela ne me visait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour faire pencher la balance :


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un indice ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

voilà


----------



## Ruban (18 Avril 2003)

ce n'est pas très clair


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * ce n'est pas très clair    * 

[/QUOTE]

Normal il pleut


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Normal il pleut    * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au sujet de tes reflexions, quand le bouchon sent le bouchon c'est que le vin sent le bouchon.
Donc quand le bouchon sent le vin, le vin sent le vin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la tienne.


----------



## Ruban (18 Avril 2003)

manque de mémoire, sans doute


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est parti, tchou! tchou!

photo n°1 





* 

[/QUOTE]


je vote pour bonpat !  

y sont trop mignons ces chattons, bravo pour ton choix !


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au sujet de tes reflexions, quand le bouchon sent le bouchon c'est que le vin sent le bouchon.
Donc quand le bouchon sent le vin, le vin sent le vin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la tienne.   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne n'est pas une réflexion c'est une question :

Quand le bouchon sent le vin, est-ce que le vin sent le bouchon ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça ne n'est pas une réflexion c'est une question :

Quand le bouchon sent le vin, est-ce que le vin sent le bouchon ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et ben t'as quand même la réponse


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Elle est à l'envers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca devient une habitude


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


je vote pour bonpat !  

y sont trop mignons ces chattons, bravo pour ton choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je serai infléxible, aucune influence, c'est vrai qu'ils sont mignons, mais voyons la suite


----------



## Ruban (18 Avril 2003)

Penses tu a MP ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

oui


----------



## krystof (18 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes, mais en voici une petite deuxième :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ca devient une habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





 ( comprenne qui pourra )


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

et de 1


----------



## krystof (18 Avril 2003)

Attention, un train peut en cacher un autre.


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Attention, un train peut en cacher un autre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

exactement, et j'attends deux choses, 

1 - une image 

2 - la réponse à la question subsidiaire qui permettra de départager d'éventuels ex aequo


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2003)

Un peu de fraîcheur pour ceux qui en seraient encore à l'apéro :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

exactement, et j'attends deux choses, 

1 - une image 

2 - la réponse à la question subsidiaire qui permettra de départager d'éventuels ex aequo   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout de suite Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aime bien quand tu est autoritaire Sweet


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoique, pffffff c'est difficile


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Bien madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout de suite Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aime bien quand tu est autoritaire Sweet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que ceci ne t'empêche pas de chercher


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2003)

Et pour les accros de "et avec google" :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Que ceci ne t'empêche pas de chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui parles moi encore comme ça


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Et pour les accros de "et avec google" :




* 

[/QUOTE]

On fait le mariole Luc G


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Pour une fois que j'ai la main, j'en profite,


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On fait le mariole Luc G   * 

[/QUOTE]


Ça veut dire quoi, ce commentaire péjoratif ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pour une fois que j'ai la main, j'en profite,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Changes en pas


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

exactement, et j'attends deux choses, 

1 - une image 

2 - la réponse à la question subsidiaire qui permettra de départager d'éventuels ex aequo   * 

[/QUOTE]


Tu sais ou tu peux la mettre ta question subsidiaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est pas aux enigmes de bonpat 1, 2, 3, 4... pere et fils ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si c'est ca je quitte "Et avec Google" pour cette partie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

Z'auriez pas vu passer un train !! je viens de rater le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci était ma 2e image ( hihihi )


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)

ma 2nde image






pour la question subsidiaire


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

Et de 2: un peu de poesie (c'est si beau un train dans la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## obi wan (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça ne n'est pas une réflexion c'est une question :

Quand le bouchon sent le vin, est-ce que le vin sent le bouchon ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

et quand le vin est tiré, il faut le boire... mais quand le vin est bu, faut-il se tirer ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit a tous
A demain matin ou si non a mardi (vive paques! n'est ce pas finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Bien voilà, il y a déjà de jolies images. Encore quelques heures pour trouver quelque chose d'exceptionnel.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

chais pas encore si j'vais m'y coller à ce thème ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chais pas pourquoi mais j'crois bien que si j'm'y colle 
cette fois j'vais avoir une mauvaise note, voir être discalifiée


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

exactement, et j'attends deux choses, 

1 - une image 

2 - la réponse à la question subsidiaire qui permettra de départager d'éventuels ex aequo   * 

[/QUOTE]
Si tout le monde change les régles quand vient son tour, on va pas s'en sortir...!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 





 ( comprenne qui pourra )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*¡NON*








 (le même au clavier, sans retourner l'écran)


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si tout le monde change les régles quand viens son tour, on va pas s'en sortir...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

bon OK pour une image mais exceptionnelle


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

bon OK pour une image mais exceptionnelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Une troisième image ?!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

bon OK pour une image mais exceptionnelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 barbarella avec moi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Celle-là est assez exceptionnelle :


----------



## Ruban (18 Avril 2003)

Une :


----------



## Ruban (18 Avril 2003)

Deux :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...et ma deuxième pour me faire pardonner la première...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Celle-là est assez exceptionnelle :




* 

[/QUOTE]













 j'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Par contre je suis degouté: on dirait que le lien de ma 2eme photo est capricieux


----------



## barbarella (18 Avril 2003)

Je rappelle à Monsieur Thebig que le thème c'est les trains, pas les heurtoirs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je rappelle à Monsieur Thebig que le thème c'est les trains, pas les heurtoirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
...mes plus plates (enfin, façon de parler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) excuses Barbarella !


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je rappelle à Monsieur Thebig que le thème c'est les trains, pas les heurtoirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


MDR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je rappelle à Monsieur Thebig que le thème c'est les trains, pas les heurtoirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...et alors, ne sont-ce pas des arrière-trains convaincants....


----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

Avec un jury masculin, ta victoire était assurée


----------



## obi wan (18 Avril 2003)

ma première :


----------



## obi wan (18 Avril 2003)

et de deux :






ya bien un TRAIN sur l'image, c bon barbarella, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...et alors, ne sont-ce pas des arrière-trains convaincants.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument!
Je me verrais bien dans le rôle du wagon de queue!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *  Avec un jury masculin, ta victoire était assurée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...mais qu'est-ce que je suis con !!!!!!! J'avais complètement oublié que c'était Barbarella l'initiatrice du sujet ...... là, j'ai perdu d'avance...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : mais je ne regrette rien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Je me verrais bien dans le rôle du wagon de queue!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...je prépare ma draisine et j'arrive....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On voit bien que tu n'as jamais supporté les foudres de finn toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Finn_Zeus !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sinon pour en revenir sur ce qui a été dit, ......
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
 Le niveau s'élève! Vous mettez vraiment la barre tres haut les gars (et barbarella)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'en connais une qui fait la tête depuis .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon je vois que c'est toujours autant le bordel alors je réexplique tout :
Quelqu'un donne un thème précis et on doit chercher dans google image 2 images maximum correspondant au résultat du thème. Attention, toute triche sera sévèrement sanctionnée désormais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Interdiction formelle de taper autre chose que le thème et interdiction d'utiliser ses pages perso ou son iDisk pour pouvoir afficher la photo de son (sa) ami(e) pour le thème "monstre" par exemple. Ca ne marche pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En cas de litige, le président autoproclamé (moi-même) tranchera avec toute sa sagesse vénérable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En cas d'absence du président, ce sera son premier ministre Aricosec (qui n'a toujours pas répondu à cette nomination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peut -être vais-je devoir faire appel à mon ministre de l'information googlistique 'tanplan ....) qui tranchera !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce je m'en vais regarder un peu plus précisément vos derniers posts !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

J'en connais une qui fait la tête depuis .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ai-je pu commetre cet impair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutes mes excuses chère prerima l'infâme vermiceau que je suis se traine a vos pieds


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Ma première image .... 






  (je viens de la changer en fait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Et ma deuxième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens c'est la famille bonpat au grand complet qui sont aller du coté de Mauriac ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

first image !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2003)

bah tiens j'prendrais bien le TGV pour me changer les idées ! 





seconde image


----------



## nato kino (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


En cas d'absence du président, ce sera son premier ministre Aricosec (qui n'a toujours pas répondu à cette nomination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peut -être vais-je devoir faire appel à mon ministre de l'information googlistique 'tanplan ....) qui tranchera !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Yep !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...mais qu'est-ce que je suis con !!!!!!! J'avais complètement oublié que c'était Barbarella l'initiatrice du sujet ...... là, j'ai perdu d'avance...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Et bien non ! ... petite minute psychologique : Barbarella est quelqu'un de totalement intégré dans la modernité, bien dans sa peau et intelligente de surcroît ... si elle ne prend pas ma photo en compte, elle passera sur le forum pour une grosse jalouse, envieuse et féministe de surcroît.....en un mot, tout son contraire...!!!
Donc ... elle est obligée de choisir ma photo...Arrrfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pour les autres, inutile de googler plus avant, gardez vos forces pour le prochain thème !!!


----------



## bonpat (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * bah tiens j'prendrais bien le TGV pour me changer les idées ! 





seconde image   * 

[/QUOTE]
_Tu voudrais pas te changer les idées à Paris?  _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tu voudrais pas te changer les idées à Paris?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Euh... Bonpat !!! Nous sommes Vendredi-Saint aujourd'hui.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Euh... Bonpat !!! Nous sommes Vendredi-Saint aujourd'hui..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et alors ? Il ne lui a pas dit qu'ils mangeraient de la viande ce soir ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et alors ? Il ne lui a pas dit qu'ils mangeraient de la viande ce soir ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
...pas d'importance, le Vendredi-Saint, tu peux faire une croix (hihi) sur tous les plaisirs de la chair et de la bonne chère.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...pas d'importance, le Vendredi-Saint, tu peux faire une croix (hihi) sur tous les plaisirs de la chair et de la bonne chère..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chat alors !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Perso, c'est le seul jour de l'année où je m'abstiens...!!! ... ou alors c'est l'inverse, mais ma mémoire me joue des tours.....


----------



## bebert (18 Avril 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

Il me semble que ce modèle:

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

est postérieur a celui-ci:

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
















*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

De là l'expression : "attendre à la raie du train"..... Arrrffffff!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

De toute façon on sait déjà qui va gagner.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est toujours les mêmes qui ont le cul bordé de nouilles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
C'est toujours les mêmes qui ont le cul bordé de nouilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...Mon père disait : "Pour être un homme, mon fils, il te faut des c....... au cul, mais de préférence les tiennes...!!!"


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est toujours les mêmes qui ont le cul bordé de nouilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon appétit!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Hihi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Ca c'est pas de la citation de seconde classe.

Faut a-raie-ter sinon après Miss Barbarella va dire qu'elle a raté un train encore.

Ah lala ces problèmes d'aiguilage !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

Depuis que j'ai posté ma photo, les trains ne font plus "tchou - tchou" mais "strrinngggg - strrringgg"......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Depuis que j'ai posté ma photo, les trains ne font plus "tchou - tchou" mais "strrinngggg - strrringgg"...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On comprend mieux les vaches qui regardent passer les trains du coup !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...si j'étais une locomotive, mon fantasme serait d'avoir les freins qui lâchent...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

Chaud devant


----------



## bebert (19 Avril 2003)

Vous avez vu le film "L'arrière-train sifflera trois fois" ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Vous avez vu le film "L'arrière-train sifflera trois fois" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel tou*pet* ce Bébert !!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Je suis de retour, les conversations y sont allées bon train, 33 posts de creux babillages, et... deux nouvelles images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Quelle productivité !

J'ai déjà ma petite idée sur le wagon de tête, 19 heures pour le verdict


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

¡NON








 (le même au clavier, sans retourner l'écran) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais j'ai acheté un clavier pivotant exprès môa


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

C'est l'heure !


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

première image retenue


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est parti, tchou! tchou!

photo n°1 






* 

[/QUOTE]

seconde image retenue


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un peu de fraîcheur pour ceux qui en seraient encore à l'apéro :




* 

[/QUOTE]

troisième


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Et de 2: un peu de poesie (c'est si beau un train dans la nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




* 

[/QUOTE]

quatrième


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Deux :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cinquième


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Tout le monde s'en fout, ou quoi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Avril 2003)

Très bon choix Barbarella !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Avril 2003)

C'est pas çà mais on attend le verdict final !!!

Alors  <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Barbarella:</font><hr /> Finn arrete de flooder 

[/QUOTE] çà s'applique à toi également !!


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Très bon choix Barbarella !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas fini


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est pas çà mais on attend le verdict final !!!

Alors   çà s'applique à toi également !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

et voici l'image gagnante


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Celle-là est assez exceptionnelle :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Mention spèciale pour Thebig


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et voici l'image gagnante    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca paye plus les strings


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ca paye plus les strings  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Question de sensibilité


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Prochain thème le string dans tous ses états, ça marchera mieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Mention spèciale pour Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...tu as probablement voulu dire "mensuration" spéciale pour Thebig ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...très honoré, Barbarella ...


----------



## bonpat (19 Avril 2003)

Rien a changé


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Rien a changé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me fais penser que je n'ai nommé ni le second ni le troisième


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est parti, tchou! tchou!






* 

[/QUOTE]

A la seconde place bonpat


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Prochain thème le string dans tous ses états, ça marchera mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

manque fin des post
salut à tous


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un peu de fraîcheur pour ceux qui en seraient encore à l'apéro :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Troisième Luc G


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Prochain thème le string dans tous ses états, ça marchera mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais plutot mettre le  lien


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2003)

salut encore,  une première pour moi, 

*a nice string of fishes ,for a great dining pleasure*


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Avril 2003)

C'est la fête !!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Prochain thème le string dans tous ses états, ça marchera mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est quand la fin ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et c'est quand la fin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Quand le gagnant dévoilera le nouveau thème


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quand le gagnant dévoilera le nouveau thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je l'aimais bien ce theme


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2003)

Me demandez pas le rapport avec "string" mais c'est google qui l'a dit


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Me demandez pas le rapport avec "string" mais c'est google qui l'a dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

ben, tu vois pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est evident


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ben, tu vois pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est evident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon c'est sur, si il avat pas mis sont © dans la trompette


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quand le gagnant dévoilera le nouveau thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est quand?


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kristof:</font><hr /> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


et voici l'image gagnante    * 

[/QUOTE] 

Encore lui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est toujours les mêmes !!!


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE] 

A la seconde place bonpat    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis désolé bonpat... Je suis resté coincé dans les embouteillages hier et je n'ai pas pu remettre ton chèque à barbarella à temps...


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et c'est quand?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, voilà, j'arrive.
Tout d'abord, merci Barbarella, vraiment je n'y croyais pas.


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

Et le nouveau thème est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je cherche.


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

Café ?


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

Alors voilà. Le nouveau thème est : Paris.

Soyez original, la tour Eiffel, on connais.


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

Arfff... Les p'tites femmes...!!


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

Résultats lundi soir. J'avais oublié.
J'espère que vous ne m'en tiendrez pas rigueur.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

et c'est parti ! y fait peur ce chat !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ps: j'sais c'est pas un chat, mais..._


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Paris, ses vignes :


----------



## barbarella (19 Avril 2003)

Et ses moucharabiehs :


----------



## krystof (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * et c'est parti ! y fait peur ce chat !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps: j'sais c'est pas un chat, mais... * 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais dit pas de Tour Eiffel. Bon, je passe pour cette fois-ci.


----------



## Ruban (19 Avril 2003)

L'arche de la Fraternité :


----------



## Ruban (19 Avril 2003)

Une villa :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

seconde image


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

one :


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et de une


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

And two...This Is The End...My only friend the end...


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)




----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Avril 2003)

Tout le monde peut jouer ou il faut s'inscrire quelque part au préalable ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

C'est open !!
Tout le monde peut jouer. Il te suffit de poster deux images de Paris trouvées sur google et l'affaire est dans le sac !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steve mcqueen:</font><hr /> * Tout le monde peut jouer ou il faut s'inscrire quelque part au préalable ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Joues, mais attention les règles sont drastiques


----------



## steve mcqueen (19 Avril 2003)

Merci 'tanplan (rantanplan?) et petit scarabée pour vos réponses. Je vais essayer de mettre en ligne mon choix.
Je ne sais pas si ça marchera, c'est une première pour moi cette manipulation...


----------



## barbarella (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steve mcqueen:</font><hr /> * Tout le monde peut jouer ou il faut s'inscrire quelque part au préalable ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut, payer le droit d'entrée, 15 euros, une quittance de loyer, 2 photos d'identité, un certificat de vaccination contre le tétanos, un permis de conduire et payer la tournée générale. C'est tout.


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Avril 2003)

ma première image : http://www.paris.org/Cafes/gifs/cafe.icon.jpg


ma seconde image : http://www.paris.org/Musees/Louvre/gifs/louvretik1.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

Tu as juste à copier/coller l'url de l'image, sers toi de la fonction image, quand tu postes.

Tu vas vite t'habituer


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Avril 2003)

Pourquoi ne voit-on pas mes images ?
Ce sont pourtant les bonnes adresses ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut, payer le droit d'entrée, 15 euros, une quittance de loyer, 2 photos d'identité, un certificat de vaccination contre le tétanos, un permis de conduire et payer la tournée générale. C'est tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis que Richy est rentré de Chine, il faut aussi une période de quarantaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le plus long ça va être pour les moins de 20 ans


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Avril 2003)

Merci petit scarabée !! Effectivement, je n'avais pas fait attention à ces liens qui m'ont l'air bien pratique.
Je vais essayer de réparer ça tout de suite.


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Avril 2003)

test 1 :


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Avril 2003)

Ouf, ça marche. Chouette. L'honneur est sauf.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par steve mcqueen:</font><hr /> * test 1 : 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Justement c'est l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'y vais de ce pas.


----------



## steve mcqueen (20 Avril 2003)

Voici donc mes deux images pour le concour google :


----------



## bonpat (20 Avril 2003)

Cette fois ci je sens que c'est la bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Photo n°1* 


 

*Photo n°2*


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2003)

C'est un Rembrandt la photo n° 2 ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2003)

On relance le jeu !

1ère photo "République"


----------



## KARL40 (21 Avril 2003)

Beaubourg


----------



## obi wan (21 Avril 2003)

la première, je suis désolé elle est un peu grosse...


----------



## obi wan (21 Avril 2003)

et de deux... celle là elle est toute petite mais on voit que c paris qd même.


----------



## barbarella (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que ça c'est typique


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2003)

Ça dépend des quartiers où tu traines...


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

STOP !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les jeux sont faits. Maintenant, je réfléchis quelques instants.


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Cette fois ci je sens que c'est la bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photo n°1 


 

Photo n°2 


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Prix spécial de la persévérance.


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Prix spécial du bon goût.


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

Je pense qu'il faut encourager les jeunes, surtout si en plus ils ont du talent. Je déclare donc vainqueur :


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Une villa : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ruban, bienvenue dans le club très fermé des vainqueurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tous de votre participation, vous êtes formidables.


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ruban, bienvenue dans le club très fermé des vainqueurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tous de votre participation, vous êtes formidables.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en tremble de joie, c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie.

Et bravo à tous. bonpat mérite vraiment son prix spécial de la persévérance.












Dans quelques minutes le nouveau sujet


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

Pour ce nouveau sujet, je propose, si tout le monde est d'accord un thème libre.

Tout moteur de recherche est accepté, et même des créations personnelles.

Bonne chance à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_date limite des dépôts mercredi 19 heures_


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Prix spécial du bon goût.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Quoi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je n'ai pas le premier prix ?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas ce qui était convenu, je bloque mon compte tout de suite !! Na !!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Pour ce nouveau sujet, je propose, si tout le monde est d'accord un thème libre.
* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas peur


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je précise que ces images devront répondre à certains critères, elles ne devront être ni choquantes, ni provocatrices. 
Il y a des enfants qui nous regardent.


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Pour ce nouveau sujet, je propose, si tout le monde est d'accord un thème libre.

Tout moteur de recherche est accepté, et même des créations personnelles.

Bonne chance à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




date limite des dépôts mercredi 19 heures * 

[/QUOTE]
Pas d'accord


----------



## krystof (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pas d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas là le forum des raleurs.


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pas d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, sont libres de ne pas jouer, mais ils perdent toutes leurs chances de gagner


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas là le forum des raleurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord, sont libres de ne pas jouer, mais ils perdent toutes leurs chances de gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'était pas la peine de se faire suer avec des règles depuis le début si c'est pour en changer dès que tu prend la main...


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pas la peine de se faire suer avec des règles depuis le début si c'est pour en changer dès que tu prend la main... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Les règles, c'est comme les diplômes c'est pour les gens qui n'ont pas de talent, et je suis qu'ici beaucoup de gens en ont. Mais maintenant si tout le monde insiste, j'impose un thème, google image (tous les liens seront vérifiés). Voilà.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

Allez, choisis un theme qu'on commence a jouer


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

Bon, le nouveau thème sera donc les vélos.

Mercredi 19 heures dernier carat.

Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

et d'un


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2003)

et de deux


----------



## tomtom (22 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2003)

Adécias les pitchounets...


----------



## nato kino (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

Les règles, c'est comme les diplômes c'est pour les gens qui n'ont pas de talent, et je suis qu'ici beaucoup de gens en ont. Mais maintenant si tout le monde insiste, j'impose un thème, google image (tous les liens seront vérifiés). Voilà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ça sert aussi à faire des traits droits quand on ne sait pas tenir un crayon


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2003)

Mame carab me rejoint avec son vélo...


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2003)

à cette heure, attention aux rencontres piquantes :


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

side-car a pédales


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

Hum... celle là je ne l'affiche pas (elle compte donc pour du beurre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) si certains veulent la voir (thebig?) elle est 
là


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

et donc voila ma 2eme:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Hum... celle là je ne l'affiche pas (elle compte donc pour du beurre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) si certains veulent la voir (thebig?) elle est 
là * 

[/QUOTE]
Rrrhoooooo !!!!!


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça sert aussi à faire des traits droits quand on ne sait pas tenir un crayon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout pour faire des ronds


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Bonjour Barbarella !
Toujours aussi matinale .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tu passeras une excellente journée....
Amitiés !


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

Une


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

Bonjour Thebig, une excellente journée à toi aussi


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

Deux :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)




----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

ça va être difficile, très difficile


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2003)

Tchou-tchou !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (moi aussi je persiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Admirez la jolie couleur tout de même !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2003)

Et la 2ème (attention faut passer au 21 pouces pour la taille )


----------



## bonpat (22 Avril 2003)

J'ai décidé de ne plus jouer pour gagner mais pour vous faire plaisir en vous montrant des photos originales non dénuées d'intérêt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bien entendu si je gagne j'accepterais avec la célèbre modestie qui me caractérise cette victoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Photo n°1* 


 

*Photo n°2*


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai décidé de ne plus jouer pour gagner mais pour vous faire plaisir en vous montrant des photos originales non dénuées d'intérêt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bien entendu si je gagne j'accepterais avec la célèbre modestie qui me caractérise cette victoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens toi aussi tu as trouvé une photo de chat sur un vélo (cf ma photo "masquée")


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Je m'insurge contre la photo n° 2 de Bébert !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je n'ose imaginer que ces deux charmantes demoiselles en arrivent à suivre un régime sans selle...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : Bébert ! Un brave père de famille ! Honte sur toi !!!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
2/





* 

[/QUOTE]

Finalement j'aurais peut etre du la publier quand meme ma photo "masquée"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois que le niveau s'élève


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

...faut quand même pas poussy ... euh pousser !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...modérateurs, siouplait !!!!!


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2003)

J'ai repris la saison de vtt hier et j'ai encore mal au derrière. Pourtant j'avais mis mon short spécial en peau d'opossum ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors j'admire les gens qui font non pas un régime sans selle mais un régime sans short ! Ils doivent avoir un cul en béton !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Je vois que le niveau s'élève  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
...pas que le niveau d'ailleurs !!!!Arrrffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'ai repris la saison de vtt hier et j'ai encore mal au derrière. Pourtant j'avais mis mon short spécial en peau d'opossum ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Alors j'admire les gens qui font non pas un régime sans selle mais un régime sans short ! Ils doivent avoir un cul en béton ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu dois avoir confondu le short avec la descente de lit en opposum que je t'avais offerte...sur la descente de lit, j'avais laissé les dents.....


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Tu dois avoir confondu le short avec la descente de lit en opposum que je t'avais offerte...sur la descente de lit, j'avais laissé les dents..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Argh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai cru un moment à des hémorroïdes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Et pour les incrédules :






Et oui, ça existe.....


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

On se calme, sinon Finn va se fâcher


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * On se calme, sinon Finn va se fâcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas de danger ! Au vu de ces photos, il aura les deux mains occupées pendant un certain temps ... avec quoi veux-tu qu'il clique ?????


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Finalement j'aurais peut etre du la publier quand meme ma photo "masquée"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois que le niveau s'élève  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois qu'il y a une différence de taille entre ma photo et la tienne !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois qu'il y a une différence de taille entre ma photo et la tienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas si enorme que ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Je crois qu'il y a une différence de taille entre ma photo et la tienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vrai ça ! 
Euh jpmiss ! pourquoi avoir choisi une si petite taille pour ta photo alors qu'une taille disons "normale" (comme la mienne, par exemple...) aurait été beaucoup plus naturelle et surtout plus visible ???


----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai ça ! 
Euh jpmiss ! pourquoi avoir choisi une si petite taille pour ta photo alors qu'une taille disons "normale" (comme la mienne, par exemple...) aurait été beaucoup plus naturelle et surtout plus visible ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ne pas faire d'envieux...


----------



## Ruban (22 Avril 2003)

Si ça continue comme ça je change de thème, et ce sera "Les géraniums"


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai ça ! 
Euh jpmiss ! pourquoi avoir choisi une si petite taille pour ta photo alors qu'une taille disons "normale" (comme la mienne, par exemple...) aurait été beaucoup plus naturelle et surtout plus visible ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

On a montré la notre*, alors montre la tienne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Je veux parler de la photo google dont le thème imposé est "vélo".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
On a montré la notre*, alors montre la tienne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
D'accord, mais pour ça il te faudrait un 23" cinema display ... !!!!


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
D'accord, mais pour ça il te faudrait un 23" cinema display ... !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]
Un ou trois ?






Bouerk ! Ça frôle l'indigestion !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Ecarte-les encore de quelques bons centimètres et ça pourra passer tout juste....


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Ecarte-les encore de quelques bons centimètres et ça pourra passer tout juste.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ça commence à dépasser les mesures, il faut vous calmer sinon on passe aux géraniums


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)




----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2003)

Et voilà ... ma deuxième photo :






Ben quoi ! pour une fois que j'ai envie d'être sérieux....


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

Si vous préférez, date limite ce soir 19 heures, résultats 20 heures.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Si vous préférez, date limite ce soir 19 heures, résultats 20 heures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Comme dirait Francis : "ça me botte !"


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

OK on fait comme ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Message privé et secret pour Ruban : 
"Echange victoire dans "et avec Google..." avec victoire dans "et avec la tête..." - à charge de revanche bien entendu.....hihi"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : quoi ??? c'est pas comme ça les messages privés !!! Pffffffffff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Finn ! Je te préviens d'avance : "si tu m'engueules, fais gaffe, mon frérot est revenu de nulle part, et si tu y avais été, tu saurais que pour en revenir, faut être vachement costaud !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ceci n'est pas une menace.....! Mais quand même....


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Message privé et secret pour Ruban : 
"Echange victoire dans "et avec Google..." avec victoire dans "et avec la tête..." - à charge de revanche bien entendu.....hihi"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : quoi ??? c'est pas comme ça les messages privés !!! Pffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faut voir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

faut voir



* 

[/QUOTE]

*Y a rien à voir *
















Allez, circulez !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Finn ! Je te préviens d'avance : "si tu m'engueules, fais gaffe, mon frérot est revenu de nulle part, et si tu y avais été, tu saurais que pour en revenir, faut être vachement costaud !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ceci n'est pas une menace.....! Mais quand même.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je n'ai nullement l'intention de t'engueuler !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Enfin faut voir comme qui dirait si je prose ou pas du coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au fait, tant que je suis là (après je me tape une vaisselle de 15 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), j'utilise toujours mes 2 mains quand je suis devant mon ordi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et.....sur le clavier évidemment !!!


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * OK on fait comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, c'est pas sympa, pour ceux qui pensent avoir jusqu'à demain soir 19 heures. Donc on reste comme on a dit mercredi 19 heures


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Finn ! Je te préviens d'avance : "si tu m'engueules, fais gaffe, mon frérot est revenu de nulle part,  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Moi j'ai fait 3 ans de Wu Shu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et puis mon papa il est pompiers et y peut te péter la gueule avec ses poings mon papa (à prononcer avec les postillons !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * OK on fait comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je demande à Aricosec l'annulation des vainqueurs de "et avec google" et de "et avec la tête" dans le cas où il y aurait connivence entre Thebig et Ruban !!!


----------



## bonpat (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je demande à Aricosec l'annulation des vainqueurs de "et avec google" et de "et avec la tête" dans le cas où il y aurait connivence entre Thebig et Ruban !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Demande plutôt l'annulation si ce n'est pas bonpat le vainqueur...


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Je demande à Aricosec l'annulation des vainqueurs de "et avec google" et de "et avec la tête" dans le cas où il y aurait connivence entre Thebig et Ruban !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'a jamais eu connivence avec qui ce soit, relis les postes ci-dessus. 

Mais maintenant que tu en parles, pourquoi pas, faut voir les offres


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

[image]http://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/Velo_dame.JPEG[/image]


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

le lien ne marche pas


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *  [image]http://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/Velo_dame.JPEG[/image]   * 

[/QUOTE]

l'extension doit finir par .jpg c'est pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as qu'a le mettre en lien sinon on va etre obligé de le copier/coller


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

J'essaie comme ça :

vélo 

C'est le seul moyen.


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

ou, l'héberger sur un site perso en l'enregistrant en .jpg


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * ou, l'héberger sur un site perso en l'enregistrant en .jpg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu y tiens vraiment ?


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

C'est toi qui vois


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

Ca sera pris en compte dans le jugement ?


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

Une image, c'est une image, pas un lien


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2003)

Sont-y pas mignons tout plein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_La troisième image est hors compétition, juste pour info..._


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Une image, c'est une image, pas un lien   * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, voilà Madame :


----------



## krystof (23 Avril 2003)

J'espère ne pas m'être donné tout ce mal pour rien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2003)

Plus que quelques heures avant le verdict.

Je rappelle le but de ce jeu à tout hasard : il faut trouver 2 images maximum en tapant "vélo" dans google image et les poster ici.
L'heureux(se) élu(e) par Ruban devra à son tour nous faire chercher sur le thème de son choix.


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Plus que quelques heures avant le verdict.

Je rappelle le but de ce jeu à tout hasard : il faut trouver 2 images maximum en tapant "vélo" dans google image et les poster ici.
L'heureux(se) élu(e) par Ruban devra à son tour nous faire chercher sur le thème de son choix.
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien de rappeler les choses de temps en temps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
C'est bien de rappeler les choses de temps en temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi ? L'anarchie nous va si bien...


----------



## barbarella (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi ? L'anarchie nous va si bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi ? L'anarchie nous va si bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le prochain thème ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
C'est le prochain thème ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ce sera le prochain thème puisque Ruban va me faire gagner... enfin peut-être ... s'il ne se dégonfle pas devant la bonne raclée que "les autres" ne manqueront pas lui mettre....Arrrfff


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

Tu donnes bien les résultats à 15 heures ? Moi à 19.

donnant, donnant


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
s'il ne se dégonfle pas* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai ouï dire que c'était "elle" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Tu donnes bien les résultats à 15 heures ? Moi à 19.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon OK ! Dans ce cas nous resterons honnêtes compte tenu que la postérité nous jugera.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne voudrais pas qu'un jour un de mes arrière-petits enfants se voit reprocher la turpitude d'un de ses ancêtres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...que le meilleur gagne...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai ouï dire que c'était "elle" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Boudiou !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 la tuile !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si tu dis vrai, je me "narakirite" en public sur le forum - jamais je ne supporterais la honte de m'être trompé et d'être ainsi la risée de milliers de forumeurs.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Mais ne dit-on pas UN Ruban ?????????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Mais ne dit-on pas UN Ruban ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ruuuubbbannnnnnn !!! Enlève-moi s'il te plaît ce doute affreux : UN ou UNE ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : ma vie est suspendue à ton prochain post...


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

Clique sur son profil !  Ruban


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Clique sur son profil !   * 

[/QUOTE]
Mwouais ! pas très clair tout ça.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je préfère attendre confirmation de l'intéressé(e) - hihi


----------



## Ruban (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Ruuuubbbannnnnnn !!! Enlève-moi s'il te plaît ce doute affreux : UN ou UNE ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : ma vie est suspendue à ton prochain post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On dit bien un ruban, mais je suis une


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

On dit bien un ruban, mais je suis une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

CQFD


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 
On dit bien un ruban, mais je suis une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis impardonnable ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, je vais éviter de me narakiriter tout de suite du fait que je viens de déjeuner et que le bureau a été nettoyé ce matin.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autrepart, mourir en cet instant serait totalement dénué du savoir-vivre le plus élémentaire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes excuses Ruban ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : mais que cela ne t'empêche pas de réfléchir jusque 15H05 !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

Traître Bébert !!!!!
Tu aurais pu m'éviter la honte en agissant plus tôt...


----------



## bebert (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Traître Bébert !!!!!
Tu aurais pu m'éviter la honte en agissant plus tôt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

"Fait du bien à un vilain, il te chie dans la main."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
"Fait du bien à un vilain, il te chie dans la main." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'est comme ça : résultat dans 5 minutes na !!!


----------



## bebert (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Si c'est comme ça : résultat dans 5 minutes na !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






J'men fiche, je vais gagner car j'ai fait honneur aux dames sur ce thème !


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * . * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ressemble pas trop à un vélo, mais bon si Ruban est d'accord ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

Il vous reste 2 heures pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait leur petite affaire .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez m'sieurs, dames, v'nez donc faire un 'tit tour d'vélo avec google.

C'est bizarre au passage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a pas eu le droit à des images de "garage à vélo"


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Il vous reste 2 heures pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore fait leur petite affaire .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez m'sieurs, dames, v'nez donc faire un 'tit tour d'vélo avec google.

C'est bizarre au passage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a pas eu le droit à des images de "garage à vélo"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pousse toi d'là que j'm'y mette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Clôture dans 1 heure 45.

Les retardataires dépêchez vous


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est bizarre au passage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a pas eu le droit à des images de "garage à vélo"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es sur?


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

Dans trente minutes les résultats


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Dans trente minutes les résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas trop tôt...!!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

Avant fermeture !!


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

Pour patienter en attendant les résultats définitifs :
Dans le peloton de tête :




Thebig 







Luc G





[image] 

Petit scarabée


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

Le maillot jaune revient à :


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

Maillot jaune :


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Le maillot jaune revient à :




* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est pas mieux comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Maillot jaune : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je le vois rouge


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

C'est un terme de cyclisme


----------



## bebert (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * C'est un terme de cyclisme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le maillot du meilleur grimpeur, il va à qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Et le maillot du meilleur grimpeur, il va à qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

à ceux qui en parlent le moins


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Maillot jaune : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je remercie la Jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je reviens...avec un sujet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

Superbe choix Ruban !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitations Petit Scarabée......et vivement le prochain thème....


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Superbe choix Ruban !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitations Petit Scarabée......et vivement le prochain thème.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Thebig, je voulais choisir ton image pour te montrer que je ne tenais aucune rigueur de ton choix pour "et avec la tête" mais j'aimais bien l'image de petit scarabée.

Alors sans rancune


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 
Alors sans rancune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Sans rancune aucune...(ouf)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De toutes manières, et personnellement, je préfèrais celle de Petit Scarabée aussi ... et de loin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

Merci , merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20 h nouveau sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *... et de loin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais j'en suis pas encore revenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je poste de là bas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

Nouveau sujet: *Vahiné*


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *








* 

[/QUOTE]

'tanplan part en peloton de tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonpat en difficulté ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE] 






 tu l'as pas en plus grand pour mon fond d'ecran ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






 tu l'as pas en plus grand pour mon fond d'ecran ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah si la voila


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

Global, t'es lourd, penses un peu à ceux qui n'ont pas de modem adsl mais seulement une connexion rtc...


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

'tanplan part en peloton de tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand même !! Je ne pouvais pas la laisser à quelqu'un d'autre celle-là !!


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

Bah quoi.


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

Ca , c'est pour Bonpat.

Google - Vahiné - Page 3.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ah si la voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

encore mieux


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

Global... p'tit con !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Quand même !! Je ne pouvais pas la laisser à quelqu'un d'autre celle-là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah là là bientôt on va reparler de l'AE 2002 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Bah quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fouines un peu dans le site complet (ton lien), y a pas beaucoup de vraies Vahinés...
Mais beaucoup de soleil,et, de motu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonpat, en difficulté ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Résultats demain Jeudi...juste après téléchat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:_je crois que je vais jouer quand même ( hors concours )_


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Global... p'tit con !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






et elle a des soeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

image 1


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 






et elle a des soeurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

image 1




* 

[/QUOTE]

et de deux


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Si vous voulez des agrandissements debrouillez vous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et de deux




* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as le droit de rejouer pour les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le lien de Barbarella est:
Le lien de Barbarella


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2003)

En vitesse (toujours en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as le droit de rejouer pour les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le lien de Barbarella est:
Le lien de Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai trouvé ces images sur Google images


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

pas d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai trouvé ces images sur Google images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
toujours à se plaindre celui-là...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as le droit de rejouer pour les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le lien de Barbarella est:
Le lien de Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et puis de toute facon j'en chercherais pas d'autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 celle de barbarella est beaucoup mieux


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

et puis de toute facon j'en chercherais pas d'autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 celle de barbarella est beaucoup mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tant mieux !!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
toujours à se plaindre celui-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 je me plaint pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'explique


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Résultats demain Jeudi...juste après téléchat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]






 c'est deja demain jeudi...

et c'est à quelle redif de Téléchat? celle de 09h00, de 15h30, de 20h00?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tant mieux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

si le contraire me fait plaisir "je peux le faire"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





Bah quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

GASP!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

et d'une:






Je me demande ce que je fout encore en auvergne...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

Et de deux






Tudju! comme disent les Belges


----------



## prerima (24 Avril 2003)

Et voilà d'une ! J'espére que ma partcipation se fera plus remarquée que la dernière !!!


----------



## prerima (24 Avril 2003)

Et de deux !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

Allez hop !






Je sens que çà va aller vite (vu qu'il n'y a que 12 pages pour google images "vahiné"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

Et de 2 






Une bien jolie grimace notre vahiné !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Et de deux


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

La première


----------



## Ruban (24 Avril 2003)

La seconde


----------



## bonpat (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Nouveau sujet: Vahiné





* 

[/QUOTE]
Malheureusement, je ne peux pas participer cette fois ci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'étant pas là pendant 10 jours vous seriez bien embêtés si je gagnais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un petit cadeau pour la route : un chat de Tahiti


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Et de deux
Tudju! comme disent les Belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Attention : Tidju et non Tudju....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

La ora na. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention les vahinés sont Maori, un peuple fier et guerrier...
Les photos de brunettes popa' ne seront pas retenues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mauruuru.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Attention les vahinés sont Maori, un peuple fier et guerrier...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut pas les emmerder les mémés, comme à Toulouse !!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Attention : Tidju et non Tudju.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es sur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

Bah...y a aussi des Vahinés pilotes de chasse


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Faut pas les emmerder les mémés, comme à Toulouse !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui elles ont toutes des pitites fifilles les mémés


----------



## bebert (24 Avril 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Bah...y a aussi des Vahinés pilotes de chasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Jolis yeux...!!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

En faisant un zoom, on voit une superbe vahiné sur le bateau


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

Pour ma seconde photo, je vote pour Barbarella


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour ma seconde photo, je vote pour Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour éviter toute confusion, je parle de la photo qu'elle a édité, bien entendu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Pour éviter toute confusion, je parle de la photo qu'elle a édité, bien entendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'avais pas vu la première moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon puisque l'on vote pour ces préférés, histoire d'influencer comme d'hab le jury, je vote pour ma prerima et ses gauguins !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Allez hop !
Je sens que çà va aller vite (vu qu'il n'y a que 12 pages pour google images "vahiné"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qui a dit que seule cette recherche était valide ?
Il y a des synonymes... et puis l'imagination n'est pas interdite encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La liberté c'est tellement mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_12 pages de 20 photos qui mênent à des sites, qui mênent à d'autres...ça peut aller loin, ça s'apelle internet._


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *

12 pages de 20 photos qui mênent à des sites, qui mênent à d'autres...ça peut aller loin, ça s'apelle internet.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je savais bien qu'il y avait anguille sous roche...


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

12 pages de 20 photos qui mênent à des sites, qui mênent à d'autres...ça peut aller loin, ça s'apelle internet.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou : ricochet !!
C'est le nouveau thème ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ou : ricochet !!
C'est le nouveau thème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Qui a dit que seule cette recherche était valide ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Surement l'initiateur du thread


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Surement l'initiateur du thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Pet à son âme... GOD save the queen !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pet à son âme... GOD save the queen !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pet à son âme... GOD save the queen !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca deviendrait presque malodorant tout çà !!!

Et comme dirait sonnylitch : pas de religion !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

il a osé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





 il a osé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Osé quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Surement l'initiateur du thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui utilise "draisine" comme mot clé dans les sujets "train" ou "vélo". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les régles à géométrie variable en faveur de leur initiateur, ça s'apelle du facisme.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Qui utilise "draisine" comme mot clé dans les sujets "train" ou "vélo". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les régles à géométrie variable en faveur de leur initiateur, ça s'apelle du facisme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors je m'insurge môssieur ! Je respecte totalement les règles du jeu ! Je choisis juste les pages qui correspondent aux chiffres que je joue pour le loto (le 17 notament, y a toujours des trucs bien à la page 17 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Osé quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Vahiné c'est gonflé !!!"






 ca c'est gonflé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

À quelle heure déjà les résultats ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de post assez aimable pour me donner l'heure...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * À quelle heure déjà les résultats ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19h00 comme d'ab ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je n'ai pas trouvé de post assez aimable pour me donner l'heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble avoir posé la question mais je ne sait pas si on m'a repondu


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Il me semble que c'est 21 heures, plus que trois heures


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il me semble que c'est 21 heures, plus que trois heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Nonon, ça n'a pas été précisé, pour ce thème en tout cas.


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Fais semblant d'y croire, comme ça si c'est avant ce sera une bonne surprise


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Fais semblant d'y croire, comme ça si c'est avant ce sera une bonne surprise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Mon smoking est encore au pressing...


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Ca ferme à 20 heures, tu as encore le temps


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Mon smoking est encore au pressing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Le mien est tout prêt et j'ai même fait préparer la salle de réception 





ainsi que le podium


----------



## JR castor (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Le mien est tout prêt et j'ai même fait préparer la salle de réception 





* 

[/QUOTE]

 <font color="yellow">Aaaaaaaah zut !! j'm'ai gouré c'est le bal des pompiers ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pardon Madame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </font>


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Mon smoking est encore au pressing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Un pareo suffira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

And the winner is...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * And the winner is...



* 

[/QUOTE]

OUAIIIIIII BRAVO


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

Mention pour

Bebert





'tanplan






Un grand merci à tous les autres


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

OUAIIIIIII BRAVO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai qu'elle est sublime!


----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Félicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai qu'elle est sublime!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que Barbarella a tué tout suspens avec cette photo et a failli provoquer quelques arrêts cardiaques (n'est-ce pas Globalcut ?)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

C'est quoi le nouveau sujet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment ca accro?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai que Barbarella a tué tout suspens avec cette photo et a failli provoquer quelques arrêts cardiaques (n'est-ce pas Globalcut ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

wi wi wi wi wi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca me fait un joli fond d'ecran maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

Et la musique (2,8 MO)  

Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi le nouveau sujet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment ca accro?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella doit avoir gym ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



patience


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *




Et la musique (2,8 MO)  

Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ca me donnerait prseque envie d'aller me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais ca me donnerait prseque envie d'aller me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était fait pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à l'époque une panne de régie pouvait durer toute la soirée...
J'essaie de trouver une video du petit train "rébus"


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

J'essaie de trouver une video du petit train "rébus" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il existe,deja vu sur internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais regarder dans mes archives si j'amais je l'ai


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

Je  fouine , par ci par là


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *




Et la musique (2,8 MO)  

Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La poisse !! Je hais cette musique, je n'en garde que des mauvais souvenirs, des films coupés au mieux, voir carrément tronqués quand la coupure n'était pas assez longue pour rembobiner...!!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

je l'ai pas retrouvé chez moi, mais je cherche


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *  Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca nous rajeunit pas ca!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





je l'ai pas retrouvé chez moi, mais je cherche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai pas trouvé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je l'ai pas trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil ! Même sur l'énorme site de l'INA


----------



## Luc G (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je l'ai pas trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'avais cherché le train rébus avec google image pour le thème "le train" mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé non plus, ça doit pas être assez googlesque, faut chercher avec autre chose


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis vraiment désolée de vous avoir fait attendre comme ça, je ne m'y attendais pas du tout. 

Je suis également ravie que vous ayez aimé mon image, c'est vrai, elle est très belle.

 Je remercie le jury et tous ceux qui ont apprécié.

Je suppose que vous attendez le prochain thème avec impatience, alors pour ne pas vous faire attendre plus longtemps le voici :

_La montagne_

Pour ce soir 19 heures montre en main, bonne journée à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Et la deuxième...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

Mon café préféré...juste à l'heure


----------



## tomtom (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## tomtom (25 Avril 2003)

Ptiou, ça fait rêver


----------



## Ruban (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Amitiés, Ruban ! ...


----------



## Oizo (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Ruban (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Ruban (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Amitiés, Ruban ! ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Thebig


----------



## Oizo (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

Et de une (je ne pouvais pas l'oublier celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

juste a coté de chez mon frére, où je vais aller d'ici peux...

N'oublies pas Finn que je debarque aprés


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *
N'oublies pas Finn que je debarque aprés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La bière est au frais !


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Juste une petite précision avant de continuer, quand je parle de montagnes, je parle de celles qu'on trouve dans les Alpes, la Cordillères des Andes, les Pyrénées en montagne quoi.

Ca démarre quand même très fort


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Juste une petite précision avant de continuer, quand je parle de montagnes, je parle de celles qu'on trouve dans les Alpes, la Cordillères des Andes, les Pyrénées en montagne quoi. * 

[/QUOTE]

Et le Massif Central ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il te plait pas le massif central ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />Ca démarre quand même très fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Oui merci


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Le massif central ? J'adore le massif central, c'est beau


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le massif central ? J'adore le massif central, c'est beau




* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce tu fous dans mon jardin !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2003)

Et un petit bonjour du Chiapas (Mexique)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

attention aux glaces


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

Et de deux






Pas facile de faire un choix au milieu de toutes ces superbes images..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

1) Adécias les pitchounets...










 bizarre je l'ai pas déjà dis ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 1) Adécias les pitchounets...





 bizarre je l'ai pas déjà dis ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
si si !!! Mais on ne s'en lassera jamais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
si si !!! Mais on ne s'en lassera jamais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci.
Bon je reviens de suite poster sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

2)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Hors concours :

On voit pourtant bien la montagne derrière...


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Hors concours :

On voit pourtant bien la montagne derrière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]





Tu nettoies tes lunettes à l'acide ?!


----------



## bebert (25 Avril 2003)

En compétition :

1/






2/






Hors compétition :

1/ 






2/






Et pour Le jury :


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Et pour Le jury :












* 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais qu'il etait interdit de tenter d'influencer le jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais de toutes facons je n'ai aucun doute en ce qui concerne l'impartialité de la charmante barbarella


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je croyais qu'il etait interdit de tenter d'influencer le jury  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais de toutes facons je n'ai aucun doute en ce qui concerne l'impartialité de la charmante barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]  

Absolument, de toute façon le jury est inflexible.

Quoique....


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Il reste à peine trois heures, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore participé.

J'ai fait une première sélection, quatre images pour être précise, dont une se détache nettement du lot. Un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































eh bien non


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il reste à peine trois heures, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore participé.

J'ai fait une première sélection, quatre images pour être précise, dont une se détache nettement du lot. Un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui un indice stp!
Est-ce que tu aimes le Mexique ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
J'ai fait une première sélection, quatre images pour être précise, dont une se détache nettement du lot. Un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eh bien non







* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrrgh! Mais tu veux donc me faire perdre la raison! Arrrgh!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Quoique....








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens tiens, il me reste qq invit au Blue Eléphant


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Oui un indice stp!
Est-ce que tu aimes le Mexique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellente question, j'adore le Mexique


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Arrrgh! Mais tu veux donc me faire perdre la raison! Arrrgh!










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas du tout mon genre


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens tiens, il me reste qq invit au Blue Eléphant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah booooooooooooooon


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Bon trève de badinages, il ne reste plus qu'une heure 34


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ah booooooooooooooon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis donc une "Cantine à Rhum &amp; Bissap" sur l'AE ça te dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait voir s'il reste des emplacements à louer


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Dis donc une "Cantine à Rhum &amp; Bissap" sur l'AE ça te dirais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait voir s'il reste des emplacements à louer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà on parle d'un resto et où se retrouve t'on ? Dans une cantine


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et voilà on parle d'un resto et où se retrouve t'on ? Dans une cantine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te parlais de monter un resto hipe appellé "la cantine à rhum est bissap" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour la semaine de l'AE)
Mais ça tiens toujours le Blue E...


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Je te parlais de monter un resto hipe appellé "la cantine à rhum est bissap" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour la semaine de l'AE)
Mais ça tiens toujours le Blue E... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Môssieur, je vous demande instamment de cesser avec ces propositions indécentes (bien qu'alléchantes).

D'ailleurs mon choix est  fait


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Plus qu'un quart d'heure pour d'éventuels retardataires


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Dans l'urgence. J'espère qu'elle n'a pas déjà été postée.


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Et voici les quatre images retenues pour la première sélection :


tomtom






Thebig







KARL40






jpmiss


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Et le gagnant est :

Thebig avec : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo pour ce choix


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Bravo thebig.
Je suis arrivé trop tard.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le gagnant est :

Thebig avec : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo pour ce choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mwouais... bof...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bravo Thebig


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

Félicitations TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






à quand le nouveau sujet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Kristoff, ça t'apprendras à trainer dans des threads à la con


----------



## bebert (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le gagnant est :
Thebig avec : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo pour ce choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment des gens vivant dans la plaine ou en ville peuvent apprécier les images floues, grises et moches de nos belles montagnes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ils serait temps de venir prendre l'air par ché moé et de les voir en vrai boudiou !

Quoi ? C'est de l'art ? Ok ok ok !!!


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Comment des gens vivant dans la plaine ou en ville peuvent apprécier les images floues, grises et moches de nos belles montagnes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ils serait temps de venir prendre l'air par ché moé et de les voir en vrai boudiou !

Quoi ? C'est de l'art ? Ok ok ok !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce quelle a cette image ? Elle n'est pas moche, et le flou, c'est un flou artistique.

Et d'abord je fais ce que je veux, c'est mon choix, voilà


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * PS: Kristoff, ça t'apprendras à trainer dans des threads à la con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux préciser ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

Trop d'honneur !!! Merci Barbarella ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moi donc de choisir le prochain thème qui coule de source :

INFINI ou ETERNITE (au choix....!) ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Résultats mardi 16 heures précises....

Bon courage à Toutes et Tous....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Comment des gens vivant dans la plaine ou en ville peuvent apprécier les images floues, grises et moches de nos belles montagnes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







* 

[/QUOTE]
Gros jaloux va !!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy-Stone (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Et d'abord je fais ce que je veux, c'est mon choix, voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Et en plus, je trouve que tu as un goût exquis et un choix sûr et avéré !!!!


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Eternité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

Euh Stone ! Mon humble ego va s'éclater.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(je sais que tu vas me répondre qu'a défaut d'autre chose, il vaut mieux l'ego que rien du tout.....)


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Et en plus, je trouve que tu as un goût exquis et un choix sûr et avéré !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

N'est-ce pas, pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas fait les Beaux Arts, c'est pas mal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

Euh Stone (bis) : tu ne peux pas rajouter une petite image en bas à droite, sur mon écran il en manque une et ça fait désordre...D'avance merci !!!


----------



## Patsy-Stone (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh Stone ! Mon humble ego va s'éclater.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(je sais que tu vas me répondre qu'a défaut d'autre chose, il vaut mieux l'ego que rien du tout.....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

non au contraire vas y lâches toi sweety.... quand ça fait plaisir ou ça passe et que ça débarrasse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Stone:</font><hr /> * 
non au contraire vas y lâches toi sweety.... quand ça fait plaisir ou ça passe et que ça débarrasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...c'est la première fois qu'on m'appelle sweety !!!


----------



## Oizo (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Trop d'honneur !!! Merci Barbarella ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moi donc de choisir le prochain thème qui coule de source :

INFINI ou ETERNITE (au choix....!) ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Résultats mardi 16 heures précises....

Bon courage à Toutes et Tous....

* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Stone:</font><hr /> *































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

j'aime bien, c'est joli


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu peux préciser ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu étais passé ici avant de passer à "thread union" t'avais une chance !
Je me sens responsable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Ruban j'ai des invit pour Blue Eléphant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(à Bangkok ça surf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

infini eternite 1


----------



## Ruban (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

PS: Ruban j'ai des invit pour Blue Eléphant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(à Bangkok ça surf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est à quelle heure l'avion ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

infini eternite 2


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

j'aime bien, c'est joli  * 

[/QUOTE]


Oui, mais c'est encombrant, (je dis pas ça pour Thebig)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 

C'est à quelle heure l'avion ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste le temps de dire au revoir à Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 ça me donne l'occasion de te remercier pour les fleurs de tiaré dans tes posts "vahiné", l'odeur que je préfére de la terre au monde


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## toph (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## Ruban (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2003)

Je me lance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(désolé, l'image qui suit est un peu grande, mais franchement elle ne mérite pas moins à mon goût - et je le partage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

(1)





(2)


----------



## Ruban (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

J'aurais mieux fait de trouver un thème avec moins de superbes photos......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

Adécias les pitchounets


----------



## legritch (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh Stone ! Mon humble ego va s'éclater.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(je sais que tu vas me répondre qu'a défaut d'autre chose, il vaut mieux l'ego que rien du tout.....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Que viennent faire les légos là-dedans ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

Pour Legritch............
Oufti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

Top CLASSSSSSSSSS ssssSSSSSSWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEETTIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiieeeee !!!


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Stone:</font><hr /> *































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

C'est fini oui ?????????


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Que viennent faire les légos là-dedans ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon sang mais c'est bien sur !! "the gig lego sky"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Bon sang mais c'est bien sur !! "the gig lego sky" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
........n'importe quoi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
........n'importe quoi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Non non tout s'emboite maintenant


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * C'est fini oui ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, c'est infini


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Infini.


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2003)

Une petite lumière :


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

C'est pas une  image  donc c'est hors concours mais ca donne une bonne idée de l'infini


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Je me lance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(désolé, l'image qui suit est un peu grande, mais franchement elle ne mérite pas moins à mon goût - et je le partage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

(1)





(2)



* 

[/QUOTE]

Justement elle est pas assez grande: on voit tres bien les limites. Donc rien d'infini la dedans


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Justement elle est pas assez grande: on voit tres bien les limites. Donc rien d'infini la dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Retourne ton moniteur : tu la verras tout de suite sous une autre dimension


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Retourne ton moniteur : tu la verras tout de suite sous une autre dimension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ça?


----------



## tomtom (26 Avril 2003)

attention, l'infini peut donner le vertige


----------



## tomtom (26 Avril 2003)

et de deux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *





attention, l'infini peut donner le vertige



* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme disait Zola "quelle belle gorge"


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2003)

Ou l'éternité "rock'n'rollienne"


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ca? Une photo infiniment floue?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

Il me semblait bien que j'avais déjà vu l'infini


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Il me semblait bien que j'avais déjà vu l'infini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est tout?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est tout?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme echo ici


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui

Bonne nuit


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 

Résultats mardi 16 heures précises....

Bon courage à Toutes et Tous....

* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, va en falloir du courage pour attendre jusque là...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

on fait quoi en attendant?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * on fait quoi en attendant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et si on faisait n'importe quoi? Ca nous changerait


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Et si on faisait n'importe quoi? Ca nous changerait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 Alors ça, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.


----------



## bebert (28 Avril 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui, va en falloir du courage pour attendre jusque là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Si vous le souhaitez, résultats aujourd'hui à 15 H 30 .....


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Si vous le souhaitez, résultats aujourd'hui à 15 H 30 ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est toi le capitaine...


----------



## KARL40 (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Si vous le souhaitez, résultats aujourd'hui à 15 H 30 ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Vu que j'ai de grandes chances de perdre, c'est quand tu veux pour les résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : même pas un petit penchant pour Led Zep


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
ps : même pas un petit penchant pour Led Zep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est traître Karl, d'essayer de jouer avec mes sentiments.....


----------



## KARL40 (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
C'est traître Karl, d'essayer de jouer avec mes sentiments..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me disais bien que cela allait paraitre un peu gros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais n'hésite pas à faire parler ton coeur plutot que ta raison


----------



## bebert (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Si vous le souhaitez, résultats aujourd'hui à 15 H 30 ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Va pour 15h30 ! Parce que le sujet est nul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi ? Je me suis grillé en disant ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Quoi ? Je me suis grillé en disant ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu as autre chose à faire à 15H30, surtout n'hésite pas Bébert - je ne voudrais pas te faire perdre ton temps......


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

! Parce que le sujet est nul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

On est pas près d'en voir la fin !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

Bon ! Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait encore des concurrents d'ici à 15 H 30 ... je crois qu'on peut y aller pour les résultats :

Ont participé :

Krystof
Oizo
Barbarella
Jpmiss
Toph
Globalcut
Karl40
Petit Scarabée
Bébert (mais ça valait pas la peine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Ruban
Black Beru
Legritch
LucG
Tomtom
Tanplan

Sont nominés :

Barbarella avec :






BlackBeru avec :






et Ruban avec :






Et le vainqueur est ............ BlackBeru pour son image qui m'a donné le vertige :






seconde place ex-aequo à Barbarella et à Ruban !

mention à Karl40 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et honte sur Bébert...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...et pour les autres, rendez-vous sur le forum des râleurs.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

...A BlackBeru de choisir le prochain thème !!!
(un volontaire pour descendre jusqu'aux forums "jeux"??????)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Et le vainqueur est ............ BlackBeru pour son image qui m'a donné le vertige 
* 

[/QUOTE]






Ca vaut le coup de participer pour la première fois à ce jeu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci thebig !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouveau thème... très bientôt


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...A BlackBeru de choisir le prochain thème !!!
(un volontaire pour descendre jusqu'aux forums "jeux"??????) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
On peut envoyer globalcut ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
(un volontaire pour descendre jusqu'aux forums "jeux"??????) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh, j'ai dit quelque chose qu'il fallait pas ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

Bon... Nouveau thème :

*Plume*

Tout résultat accepté, même les pires


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

1ère image :


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On peut envoyer globalcut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 j'irais plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Bon... Nouveau thème :

Plume

Tout résultat accepté, même les pires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu le permets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est qiuand la fin du jeu ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu le permets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est qiuand la fin du jeu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'allais oublier, c'est vrai...

Demain soir, à l'heure où s'agitent les users de la nuit? ça vous va? Ca permettra au matinaux du mercredi de pouvoir discuter tranquillement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2003)

2ième image :






...vous remarquerez que je fais dans l'artistique cette fois-ci !!!!!!!


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

Pour TheBig :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

Pas rancunier, mon Bébert !!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

ça marche celle-là ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *





ça marche celle-là ?   * 

[/QUOTE]








 Tu t'es trompé de thread là Barbarella..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : va plutôt voir du côté des "avatars énervants et crispants...etc... etc..."


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 








 Tu t'es trompé de thread là Barbarella..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : va plutôt voir du côté des "avatars énervants et crispants...etc... etc..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ah zut, tu fais bien de me le signaler je vais chercher autre chose


----------



## bebert (29 Avril 2003)

1/




2/


----------



## krystof (29 Avril 2003)

La première :


----------



## krystof (29 Avril 2003)

La deuxième :


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

et d'une !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

La première


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

Et de deux (ça sent la victoire !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

héhé !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * héhé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais que les photos de famille ne comptaient pas


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Ca fait froid dans le dos...


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

Une


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Ca fait froid dans le dos...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Merde, je l'ai râtée celle-là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'était quelle page ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Et voila ma 2eme:


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

Deux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

One *tabaîîîrrrnââcllle*


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et d'une






c'est pas gloop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais c'est google qui l'a dit


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

et de deux







[air méfiant]


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Merde, je l'ai râtée celle-là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'était quelle page ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais plus, j'en ai vu un paquet... y'avait quasiment que des photos de panaches de fumée volcaniques...


----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais plus, j'en ai vu un paquet... y'avait quasiment que des photos de panaches de fumée volcaniques...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ça oui j'avais bien vu !!


----------



## Oizo (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça oui j'avais bien vu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais vu aussi et c'était fait exprès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me suis dit que ça allait vous forcer à bien chercher, histoire de mettre un peu de piquant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouahahahahaaa...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * et de deux






[air méfiant]  * 

[/QUOTE]






  c'est des copains toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

Deuze:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
  c'est des copains toi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es sûsr qu'ils sont très mâles? j'ai des doutes


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Deuze:



* 

[/QUOTE]

Woah superbe petit scarabé! Je l'ai loupé au milieu des panaches de fumé celle-là!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ça oui j'avais bien vu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Cela dit y'en avait des superbes: j'ai vu des photos satellite de l'Etna qui valaient vraiment le coup


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Woah superbe petit scarabé! Je l'ai loupé au milieu des panaches de fumé celle-là! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

La fille d'Icare qui s'est ecrasée dans mon pigeonnier, le destin quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Depuis tout petit j'héberge les oiseaux blessés, le destin quoi


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

La fille d'Icare qui s'est ecrasée dans mon pigeonnier, le destin quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Depuis tout petit j'héberge les oiseaux blessés, le destin quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi la marque des graines pour attirer ce genre de volatile?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi la marque des graines pour attirer ce genre de volatile?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La chaleur du soleil les faisait retomber ! Avant...
Les cheminées industrielles de nos jours, sont bien plus efficaces.
Aujourd'hui -&gt; vent du sud -&gt; Lyon centre pollué par les fumées de Total Fina Elf qui n'arrive plus à trouver du brut de qualité ces temps


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi la marque des graines pour attirer ce genre de volatile?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

 Lyon centre pollué par les fumées de Total Fina Elf qui n'arrive plus à trouver du brut de qualité ces temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

D'où l'expression "Gaz Volatile" sans doute


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Les cheminées industrielles de nos jours, sont bien plus efficaces.* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une nouvelle sorte d'happeau c'est cheminées:
l'Happeau Plexie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouais bon je sais.... mais il est tard


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 


l'Happeau Plexie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon j'me lance il est tard aussi ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention l'hiver, l'Happeau Plexie Glace !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez dodo carab... bonne nuit.

PS:Quand même le tienne qui plume est terrible


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit aussi. Je vais essayer de ne pas penser a ma plumeuse avant de m'endormir... BRRRR


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Ca manque un peu d'images quand meme


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

C'est a quelle heure les résultats? J'ai un vilain coup de barre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * C'est a quelle heure les résultats? J'ai un vilain coup de barre   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vers minuit selon les dires du jury !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vers minuit selon les dires du jury ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

tout le monde va etre couché, on aura pas le nouveau sujet avant demain midi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Tiens page 69  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca pourrait faire un beau sujet


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

tout le monde va etre couché, on aura pas le nouveau sujet avant demain midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'en peux plus, je suis HS. J'ai dormi 4h la nuit derniere MDR


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

toi aussi


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais je bossais


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

Bon, si c'est pas maintenant je vais aller me coucher


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Avril 2003)

Ca y est, j'ai vu un user de la nuit s'aagiter, un autre battre des ailes, le dernier hululer... Il est l'heure du Jugement


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Ca y est, j'ai vu un user de la nuit s'aagiter, un autre battre des ailes, le dernier hululer... Il est l'heure du Jugement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ben j'ai bien fait de repasser apres la chasse aux caries


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Avril 2003)

Ont participé :

thebiglebowsky
barbarella
bebert
krystof
Finn_Atlas
'tanplan
jpmiss
petit scarabée
globalcut
Oizo



Sont nominés : 

Karl40





jpmiss





petit scarabée


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

Ca traine! j'ai sommeil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Avril 2003)

Et le gagnant est *petit scarabée*, avec son superbe Icare revu et corrigé !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Ca traine! j'ai sommeil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais tu etais pas deja couché


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

Ouais! bravo petit scarabé, c'etait vraiment la meilleure!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Et le gagnant est petit scarabée, avec son superbe Icare revu et corrigé !


[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai qu'elle est tres jolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo petit scarabée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

mais tu etais pas deja couché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas pu resister a ce suspens insoutenable mais la j'y vais

PFFF j'me suis encore rasé pour rien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Avril 2003)

Bravo à tous, le choix a été extrêmement dur (je suis sérieux... si si... ça m'arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mentions spéciales à Oizo dont le canal plume restera dans les annales, à 'tanplan pour le record de la plus grosse plume, à bebert capable de trouver de la poésie dans les ruines des tours, à krystof pour son esthétisme dénué, à globalcut parce que c'est globalcut, à barbarella parce qu'elle fait partie du beau sexe et que dans ces forums ça mérite déjà une mention... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prix d'honneur à thebiglebowsky pour l'ensemble de son oeuvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et finalement prix de consolation pour ce p'tit c... de Finn_Atlas qui a réussi à me tirer une larme en retrouvant la couverture d'un de mes bouquins préférés quand j'étais gosse... Mais j'ai fermement tenu bon face à l'émotion afin d'être impartial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... Petit Scarabée, à toi l'honneur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
Et finalement prix de consolation pour ce p'tit c... de Finn_Atlas qui a réussi à me tirer une larme en retrouvant la couverture d'un de mes bouquins préférés quand j'étais gosse... Mais j'ai fermement tenu bon face à l'émotion afin d'être impartial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a posté quoi Finn?


----------



## prerima (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Il a posté quoi Finn?  * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2003)

merci j'avais pas vu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

Merci au jury, Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'est pas tout ça, faut trouver un nouveau sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le p'tit dej vers huit du mat'

J'viens d'entendre une colombe s'écraser sur le futon, vais voir si je peux aider...

Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

Nouveau sujet Jean-Michel "*Basquiat*".

10 pages mais un site pour chaque image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Faites nous une belle galerie... jusqu'à demain soir 8h


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *
J'viens d'entendre une colombe s'écraser sur le futon, vais voir si je peux aider...
* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as encore laissé la lucarne ouverte toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas la voisine d'en face tout de même ?!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'as encore laissé la lucarne ouverte toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas la voisine d'en face tout de même ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai cru reconnaitre Chouchou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les voisines d'en face c'est comme les stagiaires à Foguenne, ça va ça vient


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Nouveau sujet Jean-Michel "Basquiat".

10 pages mais un site pour chaque image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


[/QUOTE]

Plus de 30 pages moi


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Plus de 30 pages moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 non seulement je n'avais regardé que la première page ( y en a 82 )
Mais j'avais oublié de changer le titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CAAAAFFFEEEEEE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

Zou première.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2003)

Et la deuxième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Voilà c'est fait (c'est quand les résultats déjà ?)


----------



## Oizo (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## camisol (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## krystof (30 Avril 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un cousin éloigné à Blob ?


----------



## KARL40 (30 Avril 2003)

Et d'une (au passage, excellent sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (30 Avril 2003)

Avec un clin d'oeil à bonpat


----------



## bebert (30 Avril 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

et de 2 :

 [image]http://www.artseensoho.com/Art/SHAFRAZI/basquiat98/basquiatGIFS/b4.jpeg[/image] 


_bon ben pour le moment, elle s'affiche pas. Je vais trouver une soluce. en attendant, Petit Scarab a mis le lien direct, juste en dessous..._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

ça arrive des fois


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

et comment tu l'expliques ? Ca me gave de pas pouvoir l'afficher, celle-là ...


----------



## bebert (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * et comment tu l'expliques ? Ca me gave de pas pouvoir l'afficher, celle-là ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

parce que la terminaison ".jpeg" n'est pas reconnue pas le serveur UBBThread. ".jpg" est accepté.
Est-ce que les admins sont au courant du problème ?


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

Bebert, t'es très fort


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que les admins sont au courant du problème ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
Sans doute ça m'est déjà arrivé avant la grande mise à jour de l'an dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle est bonne pour la finale.


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

merci Scarab', t'es un frère. Elle était trop belle pour être perdue...


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

puisque c'est ça : et de 3
Profit ! (1982)


j'enlève l'image, qu'elle puisse revenir dans le jeu, sait-on jamais


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * merci Scarab', t'es un frère. Elle était trop belle pour être perdue...  * 

[/QUOTE]






 de rien , tu gardes les deux preumz ?  ( c'est deux photos le zeu )


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

_je t'ai fait un traffic dans l'ordre des messages, heureusement qu'y a peu de témoins..._


----------



## camisol (1 Mai 2003)

Oui, les deux prems ! L'autre, c'était de la compensation !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2003)

'tain! c'est devenu tuturel le bar eh!
bon j'en poste 2 et je retourne vite sur TF1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/






2/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * (au passage, excellent sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]





















 De la lèche, toujours de la lèche !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 





















 De la lèche, toujours de la lèche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Jalouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































*&lt;---*


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 





















 De la lèche, toujours de la lèche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est si gros que cela ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










De toute façon ça marche jamais


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

De toute façon ça marche jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon...de toute façon...c'est moi qui suis dans la panouille !!
Un sujet où tout est beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment choisir ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, on verra demain


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Mai 2003)

J'arrive un peu tard, mon Termial ne voulait pas me lâcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma contribution : 

(1)





(2)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Résultas ! j'ai failli oublier


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Tout était superbe (merci,merci) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cette menace


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Malheureusement je dois trancher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1)
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *





  (la provoc') * 

[/QUOTE]


2)
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> *





(l'esthétique) * 

[/QUOTE]

3)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 






 (le coeur)
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

Le coeur l'emporte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 





* 

[/QUOTE] 

Vraiment merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: jpMiss pour le sujet précédent j'aurais aimé ta plumeuse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Sauf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cette menace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment çà ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Comment çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vilain garnement (troudu') des volcans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bebert c'est congé ce wekende mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Quel homme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Tu as des obligations tout de même


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Le coeur l'emporte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vraiment merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: jpMiss pour le sujet précédent j'aurais aimé ta plumeuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]





c'est vrai quelle avait un fort potentiel mais ton oiseau tonbé du nid etait tellement... comment dire... ahhrggg je m'egare et le docteur me l'a deconseillé...


----------



## aricosec (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Le coeur l'emporte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je vote pour BEBERT


Vraiment merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: jpMiss pour le sujet précédent j'aurais aimé ta plumeuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

tu est vraiment intrépide,avec BEBERT,on est pas prés d'avoir un autre suget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARFF ! GASPP !....pas la tete


----------



## bebert (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

tu est vraiment intrépide,avec BEBERT,on est pas prés d'avoir un autre suget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARFF ! GASPP !....pas la tete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Esquisez moi ! Merci Scarab' !
Désolé pour le retard : pont + Kernic &amp; Panel + "nous deux" m'ont fait déserter les autres threads ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais réfléchir à un sujet, je vous demande quelques centaines de minutes.


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Je vais réfléchir à un sujet, je vous demande quelques centaines de minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui mais pas une de plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Bravo pour cette belle victoire mon bebert _


----------



## bebert (2 Mai 2003)

Coucou me revoilou !

Avec un peu d'avance je vous dévoile le nouveau thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : J'avais pensé à "peluche" mais j'ai eu peur de l'indigestion. Je vais rester dans le "tistique" en choisissant *"haring"* ou *"keith haring"*.

Rendu pour dimanche soir minuit. Résultat lundi avant midi.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Rendu pour dimanche soir minuit. Résultat lundi avant midi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne serais pas là pour voir les resultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si jamais je gagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je laisse Finn decider du prochain sujet


----------



## barbarella (2 Mai 2003)

La première


----------



## barbarella (2 Mai 2003)

La seconde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

Tiens on a retrouvé bonpat avec son fils Tristant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Très bon sujet Bébert !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2003)

Oh la vache !!!


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2003)

Je vais finir par remplacer Bonpat à ce rythme !


----------



## KARL40 (2 Mai 2003)

Et de deux .....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

1)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2003)

2)


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2003)

*" voila pour haring "*










.


----------



## krystof (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (3 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (4 Mai 2003)

D'autres candidats ? Je rappelle que vous avez jusqu'à minuit pour poster deux images de "Keith Haring" trouvées sur le web.


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (4 Mai 2003)




----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2003)

'soir tous !

one/


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2003)

and good night !

two/


----------



## ginette107 (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (5 Mai 2003)

Et pour la deuxieme chance:


----------



## obi wan (5 Mai 2003)

oula la faut que je me depeche...

et de une :


----------



## camisol (5 Mai 2003)

cette fois ci, foin d'esthétique (mais merci à toi pour la mention, 'scarab'), mais de l'affectif. Je l'aimais bien, Keith.


Alors d'abord un inoxydable bébé







et un chien, comme mon fond d'écran d'il y a longtemps :


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour ! Voici les résultats. On participé dans l'ordre :
 <ul type="square">  [*]GlobalCut  [*]Barbarella  [*]Finn_Atlas  [*]KARL40  [*]petit scrarabée  [*]'tanplan  [*]jpmiss  [*]aricosec  [*]krystof  [*]te_prend_pas_la_tete  [*]oupsy  [*]ginette107  [*]obi wan  [*]camisol [/list] 

Merci d'avoir répondu !

La gagnante est BARBARELLA :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

Bravo barbarella


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Bonjour ! Voici les résultats. On participé dans l'ordre :
 <ul type="square">  [*]GlobalCut  [*]Barbarella  [*]Finn_Atlas  [*]KARL40  [*]petit scrarabée  [*]'tanplan  [*]jpmiss  [*]aricosec  [*]krystof  [*]te_prend_pas_la_tete  [*]oupsy  [*]ginette107  [*]obi wan  [*]camisol [/list] 

Merci d'avoir répondu !

La gagnante est BARBARELLA :






* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors ça c'est super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voulez-vous un nouveau thème ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors ça c'est super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voulez-vous un nouveau thème ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ben il serait temps... Avant qu'on se couche du moins...


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

pour demain soir 18 heures pétantes, réponse 19 heures

Que le meilleur gagne


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * pour demain soir 18 heures pétantes, réponse 19 heures

Que le meilleur gagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ce sera un garçon ?!


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ce sera un garçon ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce sera ce qui est écrit juste au dessus


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

1/





2/


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (5 Mai 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (5 Mai 2003)

voilà pour la première image


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

un feu d'artifesse 100% naturel...


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (5 Mai 2003)

et pour contraster me tout voici un feu d'artifice 100% naturel ( éruption volcanique)


----------



## ginette107 (5 Mai 2003)

Et pour la deuxième:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (5 Mai 2003)

Que c'est joliiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## KARL40 (5 Mai 2003)

En toute amitié ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si je ne gagne pas avec ça


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * un feu d'artifesse 100% naturel...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà postée par bebert celle-là...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

1/ 






2/


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

celle là elle compte pas puisque c'est la 3eme (et en plus c'est d'un gout douteux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais j'ai pas pu m'en empecher...


----------



## bebert (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Déjà postée par bebert celle-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof ! Tu sais, c'est sûrement pas l'image gagnante ! 

Mais celle-ci a peut-être une chance :


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Bof ! Tu sais, c'est sûrement pas l'image gagnante ! 

Mais celle-ci a peut-être une chance :



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non pitié! ca va pas recommencer!


----------



## barbarella (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Bof ! Tu sais, c'est sûrement pas l'image gagnante ! 

Mais celle-ci a peut-être une chance :









* 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (6 Mai 2003)

sorry bebert... j'avais pas vu


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * sorry bebert... j'avais pas vu

* 

[/QUOTE]

Heu le thème c'est feu d'artifice, pas images de guere


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

la première (en n&amp;b, mais j'aime bien la forme) :


----------



## obi wan (6 Mai 2003)

et la deuxièmeuuueuuuu :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

Espèrons que le chat est mouillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 hein Bonpat !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2003)

Bah tant pis je jouerais une autre fois, les miens veulent pas !!


----------



## prerima (6 Mai 2003)

1 / 





2 /


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

On décale


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2003)

Soyons zen !


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

Dans à peine deux heures les résultats, il est encore temps de jouer alors vite, vite ne perdez pas une chance de gagner


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

Voic les trois images sélectionnées pour la finale :

jpmiss






obiwan






KARL40






A 18 heures le gagnant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Et si j'avais envie de jouer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 Et si j'avais envie de jouer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas grave Monsieur Dernière Minute ce sera pour la prochaine partie


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 Et si j'avais envie de jouer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ferais mieux de réviser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pas grave Monsieur Dernière Minute ce sera pour la prochaine partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'avais pas voulu participer après l'image qu'avait posté ma douce mais au vu des images retenues .... je râle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon sinon jpmiss a raison : retour au boulot


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

YESSSSSSS !

Je suis en finale. Je vais allumer un cierge de ce pas


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * YESSSSSSS !

Je suis en finale. Je vais allumer un cierge de ce pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

'gaffe de pas te bruler en allumant ton cierge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups! si barbarella me voit poster des trucs pareils je risque de tirer un trait sur la plus haute marche du podium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heu c'etait juste pour deconner barbarella


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

De toute façon mon choix est fait


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

Et le gagnant est : 












































KARL40 avec


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le gagnant est : 

KARL40 avec 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Pfff!!! Le noir et blanc ca paye plus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (fayot!)


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et le gagnant est : 

KARL40 avec 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Bouuuuuuh ! C'est sûrement un fake  !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

Merci Barbarella... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... de cet excellent choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On ne va pas perdre la main, donc nouveau sujet.

Je me souviens d'un reportage, vu il y a quelques années, où un hippopotame venait sauver une gazelle prise au piège des crocs d'un crocodile.
En son hommage, merci de me montrer de jolies photos d'HIPPOPOTAMES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pouvez participer jusqu'à Mercredi 19H00. Les résultats dans la foulée.

Bonne chasse !


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

Une


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Merci Barbarella... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... de cet excellent choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Re-fayot!!!


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Félicitations KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (fayot!)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ça fayot ?
Tu compromets tes chances de gagner avec de telles attaques !


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

Deux


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Comment ça fayot ?
Tu compromets tes chances de gagner avec de telles attaques !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Damned! je suis découvert!


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

Pour rectifier le sujet


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Pour rectifier le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, je l'avais déjà fait


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Moi, je l'avais déjà fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oups


----------



## barbarella (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas grave, c'est à charge de revanche


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2003)

bon si le sujet est toujours hippopotame, voilà une première image qui aurait pu être ds "Elles étaient mes amies":


----------



## ginette107 (7 Mai 2003)

et pour la deuxième participation:


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (7 Mai 2003)

1) 







2)dieu égyptien à tête d'hippo


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

Parfois, l'hippo, on ne le voit que de loin. J'avais pas mon télé


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

Pouh ! quelle journée, bon, allez ne faites pas de bruit d'ici 2-3 jours que je récupère un peu.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

Tellement fatigué que mon image s'est barrée : elle devait en avoir marre de m'attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. Finalement, non, c'est moi qui n'étais pas patient ou les forums qui pédalent


----------



## prerima (7 Mai 2003)

1/





2/


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

1/






2/

 [image]http://leo.worldonline.es/expofoto/whitehippo.jpeg[/image] 

('tain je suis en train de me réécouter "independant worm saloon" des Butthole surfers: ca arrache!)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

MDR encore ce probleme d'extention jpeg qui passe pas pour la 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour la voir cliquez  là


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *  pour la voir cliquez  là * 

[/QUOTE]

'tain, ça fait peur !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

'tain, ça fait peur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et alors avec les Butthole Surfers en fond sonnore (a fond) c'est terrifiant


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2003)

* CHERCHEZ L' INTRUS ? *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

et de 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je soupçonne mes adversaires d'une manip fallacieuse : çà fait 5 fois que Safari quitte quand j'ouvre une image dans google "hippopotame" ....


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *  Je soupçonne mes adversaires d'une manip fallacieuse : çà fait 5 fois que Safari quitte quand j'ouvre une image dans google "hippopotame" .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu as des doutes, tu peux me communiquer les noms. Je serais intraitable


----------



## bebert (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *  CHERCHEZ L' INTRUS ? 







* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

bien vu


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 


















* 

[/QUOTE]












 C'est une photo prise au Congo belge.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)

Dans deux petites heures le résultat.
D'ici là, toutes vos images sont toujours les bienvenues


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (8 Mai 2003)

MDR gg tu vas gagner....


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 












 C'est une photo prise au Congo belge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrfff!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * MDR gg tu vas gagner....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah enfin un qui reconnait mon talent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre je ne m'appelle pas Gégé !!!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

ben alors KARL40 ca viens ces resultats au lieu de modifier tes preferences d'affichage!
C'est que j'ai ma soupe sur le feu moi!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Bon alors ? Y a ginette et Prerima qui attendent !!! (elles compromettent leurs chances en s'impatientant de cette manière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Remarque bien Karl 40 que je ne me permettrais pas de venir m'insurger contre ce léger retard.

Veuillez accepter.....nananannanaa.....distingués


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Cest vrai ça on attend,


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)

Désolé, mon popotame m'a retardé : il n'arrivait pas à se frayer un chemin dans cette jungle urbaine.

Je n'irais pas par quatre chemins et, après avoir remercié tous les participants, je proclame vainqueur ....









Luc G :






Mes félicitations


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

ben on a failli attendre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon elle est pas trop mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Féliciations Luc G


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * ben on a failli attendre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon elle est pas trop mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Féliciations Luc G   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ?! Tu ne râles pas plus ? Je suis déçu...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

sorry je sors du thread des raleurs et j'ai ete emporté par mon élan


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * sorry je sors du thread des raleurs et j'ai ete emporté par mon élan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]

Très certainement l'écho qui me parvenait de ce thread (où tu as fait une remarque judicieuse à propos de notre "ami" américain). Bien entendu, il s'agit d'un  echo râleur


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

Je remercie le jury qui, en ces temps de sacralisation du travail, a su aller à contre-courant (du potamos, évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour récompenser les vertus ancestrales de la sieste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seul problème : maintenant, faut que je trouve un thème. J'en avais sous le coude, mais j'ai usé mes coudes en tenant ma tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Laissez-moi 10 minutes- un quart d'heure et je reviens


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

Bon, en tous cas 
- pour ceux qui font le pont (comme moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): BON WEEK END!!!!!!    Yeah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pour ceux qui ne font pas le pont: dommage!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Pour ceux qui sont en révisions et/ou en exams : courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La bise a tous et a lundi pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

Je reviens. Alors, pour rester dans ma tendance naturelle du moment  (du moins, dans celle qui me conviendrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je vous propose : 

Farniente

Pour les résultats. Disons, samedi soir, vers 21h pour laisser un peu de temps compte tenu du 8 mai férié (en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais pas trop. Ça vous va ?


----------



## Oizo (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## Oizo (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

J'en bâille déjà d'aise.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mai 2003)

On oublie tout et on regarde le soleil ......


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Une :


----------



## zele (8 Mai 2003)

Hmmm, fait bon rêver...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

...let the sunshine in...!!!


----------



## zele (8 Mai 2003)

Un p'tit massage pour les adeptes ?  




Aïe ! Mon dos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_(moi j'en aurais bien besoin, juste comme ça en passant)_


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

Deux :


----------



## toph (8 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Deux :



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (9 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (9 Mai 2003)




----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2003)

c'est ici l'adhesion ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








http://www.dromadaire.com/cpj/sieste.sportive


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * c'est ici l'adhesion ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.dromadaire.com/cpj/sieste.sportive * 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrrfffff !!! C'est trop bon !


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * c'est ici l'adhesion ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.dromadaire.com/cpj/sieste.sportive * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas bon pour le concours : tu vas pas me dire que tu l'as trouvé avec google image ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je retiens le site : enfin un sport à ma portée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, une critique fondamentale : c'est encore un truc de gens de la ville parce que n'autoriser que le lit et le hamac, c'est oublier la sieste sur l'herbe,ou, mieux sur la mousse des sous-bois : à mon avis le sommet de la discipline.


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas bon pour le concours : tu vas pas me dire que tu l'as trouvé avec google image ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je retiens le site : enfin un sport à ma portée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, une critique fondamentale : c'est encore un truc de gens de la ville parce que n'autoriser que le lit et le hamac, c'est oublier la sieste sur l'herbe,ou, mieux sur la mousse des sous-bois : à mon avis le sommet de la discipline.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours le septicisme du bas peuple,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai tapé sieste et goguelinou m'a amenez direct a cette page,elle doit etre homologué,comme une image,sinon..........................


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

toujours le septicisme du bas peuple,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai tapé sieste et goguelinou m'a amenez direct a cette page,elle doit etre homologué,comme une image,sinon.......................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

1) le mot clef est "farniente" et non pas sieste. je veux bien croire que ça respecte l'esprit (d'ailleurs, je me suis tâté pour choisir l'un ou l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais pas la lettre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) Tu l'as trouvé avec "google image" ce qui serait bon ou avec google tout court, ce qui ne l'est pas : on cherche des images.

PS. Un peu de rigueur que diable, y a des petits jeunes qui passent des exams en ce moment (pas vrai, Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), si on leur donne le mauvais exemple, ils vont s'étaler (remarque, pour la sieste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

En résumé, si tu me certifies que tu trouves ta page en demandant à google image "farniente", je te crois et j'accepte (même si j'ai pas bien vu les images)

Sinon, tu mets un bonnet d'âne et tu vas écrire 50 fois sur les panneaux publicitaires de la mairie de Drancy : "Le Arico est hors-sujet mais pas surgelé"


----------



## aricosec (10 Mai 2003)

ici ça ira cher maitre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.

le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé
le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé

et un petit en plus pour le fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le arico est hors suget,mais pas surgelé

poil au ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2003)

Le Arico est hors-sujet mais pas encore couché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 poil au bréchet


----------



## bebert (11 Mai 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je reviens. Alors, pour rester dans ma tendance naturelle du moment  (du moins, dans celle qui me conviendrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je vous propose : 

Farniente

Pour les résultats. Disons, samedi soir, vers 21h pour laisser un peu de temps compte tenu du 8 mai férié (en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais pas trop. Ça vous va ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour mémoire


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*Pour les résultats. Disons, samedi soir, vers 21h*

[/QUOTE]
vers ? + ou -


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
vers ? + ou -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En raison d'un léger décalage horaire du au beau temps, j'ai du retard à l'allumage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je reviens d'ici 5 minutes


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2003)

Alors les nominés, même s'ils sont couchés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

Barbarella (les 2 images)
Krystof (l'imitation de la deuxième de barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Toph : un peu d'art dans un monde de brutes


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2003)

Et la vainqueuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est Barbarella avec sa première image :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Une :



* 

[/QUOTE] 

Je n'ai pas à me justifier (non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). Je le fais cependant : d'une part, le farniente, c'est encore mieux quand on devrait être au boulot, ce qui est le cas ici, il me semble ; d'autre part, pour un vrai farnienteur, il n'y pas d'endroit inapproprié, ce qui est joliment illustré ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Mon retard permettra aux vadrouilleurs du pont de reprendre contact avec la réalité en douceur quand ils reviendront sur " et avec google" parce qu'avec barbarella, si j'avais donné les résultats à 9h, elle nous  aurait demandé les copies pour dimanche matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)

Très bon choix, Luc !!!


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (11 Mai 2003)

vite le prochain theme...


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

Barbarella est toujours la première à exiger les délais, mais quand il s'agit de trouver un sujet, il n'y a plus personne.


----------



## barbarella (11 Mai 2003)

Merci beaucoup Luc g, sans plus attendre le nouveau thème : 

La communication.

Pour demain 18 heures, résultats 19 heures.


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (12 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (12 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2003)

Plus lent que Ruban, mais je la poste quand même ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2003)

Et la seconde ...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

Une petite pour commencer :


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

Et une seconde :


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

Ceci étant, je laisse aux intéressés (les psycho-sociaux par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) le soin d'utiliser cette dernière image pour analyser le profil des forumeurs de "nous deux" ou des mascottes de l'autre fil culte du moment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ceci étant, je laisse aux intéressés (les psycho-sociaux par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) le soin d'utiliser cette dernière image pour analyser le profil des forumeurs de "nous deux" ou des mascottes de l'autre fil culte du moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pas de psychomorphologie !! Oh que non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis l'analyse des profils des forumeurs est bien trop compliqué et relève de la pathologie (y a qu'à voir le thread "nous deux")


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et puis l'analyse des profils des forumeurs est bien trop compliqué et relève de la pathologie (y a qu'à voir le thread "nous deux") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour "Nous deux", c'est plutôt "mate au logis" que "patte au logis", non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pour "Nous deux", c'est plutôt "mate au logis" que "patte au logis", non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

re-arf !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Encore heureux que c'est pas du pay-perview ! On mate, on s'marre, on mate encore mais s'il fallait payer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, on a pas le droit de toucher : "bas les pattes"


----------



## ginette107 (12 Mai 2003)

Pour le début de la communication:


----------



## ginette107 (12 Mai 2003)

pour arriver à ça:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2003)

et d'une


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2003)

Et de deux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * pour arriver à ça:














* 

[/QUOTE]

Marche pô ton image Gigi


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

Et bien on dirait que ce sujet n'a pas inspiré grand monde allez, encore jusq'à 18 heures pour les retardataires


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et bien on dirait que ce sujet n'a pas inspiré grand monde allez, encore jusq'à 18 heures pour les retardataires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas laissé beaucoup de temps et apparemment, les forums sont restés en drapeau quelques heures.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et bien on dirait que ce sujet n'a pas inspiré grand monde allez, encore jusq'à 18 heures pour les retardataires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Forums très "embouteillés" et puis, si cela peut te consoler, mes hippo. n'ont pas attiré grand monde non plus


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

 les forums sont restés en drapeau quelques heures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je confirme.
Un petit delai suplémentaire pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu se connecter? (moi je m'en fout hein j'ai posté juste avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pas laissé beaucoup de temps et apparemment, les forums sont restés en drapeau quelques heures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je repousse jusqu'à demain soir mardi 18 h, ça vous convient ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je repousse jusqu'à demain soir mardi 18 h, ça vous convient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Joli geste, barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pense que c'est mieux (perso, comme jpmiss, j'ai déjà fait ma b.a.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : ça laissera à ceux qui sont rentrés trop fatigués du week-end à pont pour communiquer avec autre chose qu'alka-seltzer l'occasion de se racheter une conduite.


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je repousse jusqu'à demain soir mardi 18 h, ça vous convient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bel esprit de .... communication !


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

bon alors d'accord
.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2003)

chats alors !!!







_maiz où est-il notre bonpat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aurait-il été mangé par un chat par zazar ???_


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je repousse jusqu'à demain soir mardi 18 h, ça vous convient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Et après ça, qui est-ce qui vient me parler de délai sur les autres thread ? Hein ? Pfffff.....


----------



## bebert (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je repousse jusqu'à demain soir mardi 18 h, ça vous convient ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les forums ont été bloqués tout l'après-midi à cause d'un problème de communication.
Voir également : syndrome de Barbarella.








1/






2/


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Les forums ont été bloqués tout l'après-midi à cause d'un problème de communication.
Voir également : syndrome de Barbarella.









* 

[/QUOTE]

euh, bébert, si tu veux pas qu'on parle de ton syndrome, édite ton message


----------



## ginette107 (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Marche pô ton image Gigi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi elle marche pas mon image? je les prise ds google image avec le mot communication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il existe bien des communications du 3éme type


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * 

pourquoi elle marche pas mon image? je les prise ds google image avec le mot communication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il existe bien des communications du 3éme type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on ne la voit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin, chez moi, je vois que dalle)


----------



## bonpat (13 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous, (merci Oupsy de t'inquiéter pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Photo 1* 


 

*Photo 2* 


 

M'étonnerait pas que je gagne cette fois çi !


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on ne la voit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin, chez moi, je vois que dalle)  * 

[/QUOTE]

allume ton écran


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2003)

je ne veux pas influancer le jury, mais l'avant dernière photo de communication du chat avec l'ordi est super chouette !!!
bravo bonpat ! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * je ne veux pas influancer le jury, mais l'avant dernière photo de communication du chat avec l'ordi est super chouette !!!
bravo bonpat ! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne veux pas influencer le jury, mais je ne la trouve pas terrible.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * je ne veux pas influancer le jury, mais l'avant dernière photo de communication du chat avec l'ordi est super chouette !!!
bravo bonpat ! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )    * 

[/QUOTE]

Oais bof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus je suis allergique aux chats ca m'a fait etrenuer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2003)

ouais, bon ça suffit les râleurs c'est pas ici, mais  là-bas !!! aller oust! du balai les râleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









non, mais ils ont tous quoi, contre les chats de bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon, pis c'est pour quand les résultats, Miss Barbarella ?


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * bon, pis c'est pour quand les résultats, Miss Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai ça. On attend


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * ouais, bon ça suffit les râleurs c'est pas ici, mais  là-bas !!! aller oust! du balai les râleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










non, mais ils ont tous quoi, contre les chats de bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon, pis c'est pour quand les résultats, Miss Barbarella ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce soir 18 heures si tout va bien, règlez bien vos émetteurs-récepteurs


----------



## bonpat (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * je ne veux pas influancer le jury, mais l'avant dernière photo de communication du chat avec l'ordi est super chouette !!!* 

[/QUOTE]

merci!

*"L'important n'est pas de participer mais de gagner."* 
Baron de Tinbercou


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

Dans quelques minutes le grand moment que tout le monde attend avec impatience.

Pour en savoir plus, suivez le prochain épisode : Les images, sélectionnées.


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

LES IMAGES SELECTIONNEES :

(par ordre d'apparition à l'écran)

1 - Krystof






2 - KARL40






3 - Finn_Atlas






4 - ginette107


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Gigi et moi sommes impatients !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

Chuis même pas nominé, j'me casse !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Bon en attendant les résultats j'men vais me casser la tête dans "et avec la tête".

J'augmente mes chances pour ne pas me retrouver bredouille


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

bredouille &gt;&gt; andouille


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

J'ai ce soir, le privilège d'annoncer, que le vainqueur du thème "LA COMMUNICATION" est le valeureux, talentueux, balèze, fortiche, (_un coup de brosse à reluire, ne fait jamais de mal_).

J'ai nommé Finn_Atlas. 

Avec cette superbe image :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Merci merci ! Ce n'est que justice après tout !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste le temps de finir mon texte dans "et avec la tête" de me concerter avec moi-même et avec google et je vous lance de quoi vous défouler (j'ai déjà ma petite idée ...)


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J'ai ce soir, le privilège d'annoncer, que le vainqueur du thème "LA COMMUNICATION" est le valeureux, talentueux, balèze, fortiche, (un coup de brosse à reluire, ne fait jamais de mal).

J'ai nommé Finn_Atlas. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

pffff!!!!!!!  c'est pour le consoler d'avoir su ce qu'etait un perceptron!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bravo Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(pas trop mal a la tete?)


----------



## bonpat (14 Mai 2003)

Ce jeu offre en définitive assez peu d'intérêt.


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ce jeu offre en définitive assez peu d'intérêt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis bien d'accord. J'ai du avoir un problème de communication avec le jury. Mon chèque n'est pas arrivé à temps.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
(pas trop mal a la tete?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

La réponse se trouve ici ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

Me voici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors le prochain thème sera .....  *nounours !* 

Allez, réveillez les enfants qui sommeillent en vous pendant que je m'en vais manger un petit bout.
Pour l'heure, pas de grève pour demain n'est prévu, je programme donc pour vendredi 20h00 le rendu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage à tous et à toutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les novices, le jeu consiste à cherchez dans google image une image (sic !) une photo correspondant au résultat obtenu en tapant le mot (ici nounours). On a le droit à 2 images par personne (multi pseudo fortement déconseillés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Ah une petite précision : je ne cherche pas forcément la photo la plus prototypique du nounours, ni la plus belle. Celà peut-être la plus incongüe ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2003)

photo 1







photo 2





_provenance:  google.uk _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
J'ai nommé Finn_Atlas. 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Très bon choix Barbarella !


----------



## ginette107 (14 Mai 2003)

pour la premiére, ça fait envie:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Mai 2003)

et vla pour la seconde:


----------



## bonpat (14 Mai 2003)

Je n'ai aucune chance de gagner alors je joue TRANQUILLE !!!!

*Photo 1* 


 

*Photo 2*


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Je n'ai aucune chance de gagner alors je joue TRANQUILLE !!!!

Photo 1 


 

* 

[/QUOTE]










 Excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je vais avoir du mal à trouver mieux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Photo 1 


 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Dis moi bonpat, tu as bien fait tes études à Lyon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (69)
C'est Tristan à gauche ou c'est toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2003)

et de une


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2003)

1 - la famille nounours


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et de une




* 

[/QUOTE]

Pris en flagrant délit à la BU !!


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2003)

2 - Ohhhh le mignon petit nounours


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

En voilà une :


----------



## macelene (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 2 - Ohhhh le mignon petit nounours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

celui là il vient d' *AUSTRALIE* je crois savoir que c'est
*un KOALA*


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)




----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2003)

Deux :


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

Et de deux (ça s'arrange pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebert (14 Mai 2003)

1/






2/



 
Cliquez sur l'image pour vérifier la page html originelle.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

Et d'une






Avec ca je peux pas perdre


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

Et de 2






Tiens???? Le nounours de thebig???


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2003)

Bravo, jpmiss.
En fait le deuxième est en train d'observer la première.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bravo, jpmiss.
En fait le deuxième est en train d'observer la première.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arrfff!!


----------



## macelene (15 Mai 2003)

et hop un peu d'abdos 




et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

et de deux


----------



## macelene (15 Mai 2003)

et de deuse


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * et de deuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bravo


----------



## Ruban (16 Mai 2003)

La première :


----------



## Ruban (16 Mai 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mai 2003)

1 -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google  1  et  2


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

Il ne reste que quelques heures ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le choix risque d'être dur alors si une bonne âme veut bien trouver l'image qui va me renverser ....


----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Il ne reste que quelques heures ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le choix risque d'être dur alors si une bonne âme veut bien trouver l'image qui va me renverser ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour quand alors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

Récapitulatif des dossiers photos qui me sont parvenus :

_Oupsy (2)_ 
_Ginette107 (2)_ 
_bonpat (2)_ 
_Globalcut (2)_ 
_Karl40 (2)_ 
_LucG (2)_ 
_Krystof (2)_ 
_Barbarella (2)_ 
_Bébert (2)_ 
_jpmiss (2)_ 
_macelene (2)_ 
_Ruban (2)_  Ruban et Macelene partagent une image identique tous les 2 (si jamais je choisis celle-ci, ils devront se concerter ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
_AbbaZabba (j'ai peur de faire une faute ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (2)_ 
_AricoSec (1)_ 

Je fais une présélection avant 19h30 et à 20 h00 les résultats seront connus.


----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Récapitulatif des dossiers photos qui me sont parvenus :


Je fais une présélection avant 19h30 et à 20 h00 les résultats seront connus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au point où on en est ça peut attendre demain


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

Les prénominés sont (à noter l'bsence de prerima .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

* ginette107 et ses bonbons colorés 
* LucG et son nounours ...euh...bigrement torturé !! 
	
 
* Ruban et macelene pour leur nounours acrobate 
* Ruban tout seul et son image sympa 
	
 
* Karl40 et sa famille nounours version comédie musicale !! 
* AbbaZaba et son nounours destroy !!! 
	
 
* Bébert ...euh...parce qu'il s'est embété à mettre le lien 
	
 
* jpmiss ....parce qu'il est sûr de gagner avec cette image !! 
	
 
* bonpat et son image qui m'a fait rire ! 
	
 
* et Globalcut pour son image clin-d'oeil


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * (à noter l'bsence de prerima .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment, on se sent soutenu, ça fait plaisir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Surtout pour quelqu'un qui a gagné trois fois au moins !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

Il est encore temps Tanplan, il est encore temps. Sinon tant pis.
Mais tant que tu es là, autant en profiter ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mai 2003)

Bon, je vois que tout le monde a l'air impatient du résultat.

Alors au vue des images postées blablabla....attendu que le nounours est un peti animal fragile (à prononcer fraguile !!) blablabla.....mon choix s'est donc porté sur blablabla..............


 Abba Zaba  (pour une fois j'ai vérifié l'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Abba on atten le prochain thème.
Les autres, merci et à vous de crier : "Ouuuuuhuhhhou, à bas Zaba !!!"


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2003)

Je ne voudrais pas vous humiliez une fois encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_j'attend la prochaine._


----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vois que tout le monde a l'air impatient du résultat.

Alors au vue des images postées blablabla....attendu que le nounours est un peti animal fragile (à prononcer fraguile !!) blablabla.....mon choix s'est donc porté sur blablabla..............


 Abba Zaba  (pour une fois j'ai vérifié l'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Abba on atten le prochain thème.
Les autres, merci et à vous de crier : "Ouuuuuhuhhhou, à bas Zaba !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent choix Finn


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon, je vois que tout le monde a l'air impatient du résultat.

Alors au vue des images postées blablabla....attendu que le nounours est un peti animal fragile (à prononcer fraguile !!) blablabla.....mon choix s'est donc porté sur blablabla..............


 Abba Zaba  (pour une fois j'ai vérifié l'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Abba on atten le prochain thème.
Les autres, merci et à vous de crier : "Ouuuuuhuhhhou, à bas Zaba !!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une fois je ne ralerais pas (quoi que si un peu en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). C'etait aussi mon image préférée, trash et décalée a souhait. Tres Punk quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




felicitations Abba Zaba


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2003)

Excellent choix ! Pour preuve, je ne suis même pas jaloux


----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Excellent choix ! Pour preuve, je ne suis même pas jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est nulle cette image


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est nulle cette image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh toi, tu dis ça parce que tu es jalouse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je suis même surpris que FINN l'ai choisie. Cela veut dire que l'on va pouvoir se lacher un peu plus ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 


Sinon je suis même surpris que FINN l'ai choisie. Cela veut dire que l'on va pouvoir se lacher un peu plus ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Jusqu'où ira-t'on, si les modérateurs se lâchent


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Jusqu'où ira-t'on, si les modérateurs se lâchent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Cela serait bien si le vainqueur commençait par se lacher pour donner un nouveau thème


----------



## bonpat (17 Mai 2003)

Je trouve ce jeu absolument nul. Je fais bien de ne pas participer.


----------



## bonpat (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Cela serait bien si le vainqueur commençait par se lacher pour donner un nouveau thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

REMONTAGE DE SUJET - REMONTEMENT DE SUJET

comment qu'on dit?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

REMONTAGE DE SUJET - REMONTEMENT DE SUJET

comment qu'on dit?   * 

[/QUOTE]

par exemple :

Et Hop !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2003)

On attend Abba Zaba c'est tout


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * On attend Abba Zaba c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cette situation ne peux plus durer, il faut faire quelque chose. Alors Finn toi Grand Maître de "Et, avec google" dis nous quelle voie suivre, sinon ça va être la révolution


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

Allez, tous à la manif


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Allez, tous à la manif 




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est la photo de qui sur l'affiche ? je reconnais pas.


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

Whaaaaa !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je crois que je devrais jouer au loto aujourd'hui, non ?
Excusez du léger retard sur le programme, mais il va falloir que je retrouve mes esprits avant de trouver le prochain thème.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci encore au jury/modérateur, le lobby 63 style prend de l'ampleur, YES !


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

Bien, puisque l'humeur revendicative est de mise sur et en dehors de ce thread, je vous propose de débuter la semaine par une petite *grève*, qui fera le plus grand bien à tout le monde. Concernant l'attribution de la victoire, vous devez savoir que je suis dore et déjà près à ouvrir des négociations, et que dans l'esprit d'ouverture qui, en toute modestie, me caractérise et dont je souhaite sincèrement qu'il soit la nouvelle marque de ce jeu, je resterai inflexible... 
Et aussi pragmatique, mais est-ce bien la peine de le préciser ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Bien, puisque l'humeur revendicative est de mise sur et en dehors de ce thread, je vous propose de débuter la semaine par une petite grève, qui fera le plus grand bien à tout le monde. Concernant l'attribution de la victoire, vous devez savoir que je suis dore et déjà près à ouvrir des négociations, et que dans l'esprit d'ouverture qui, en toute modestie, me caractérise et dont je souhaite sincèrement qu'il soit la nouvelle marque de ce jeu, je resterai inflexible... 
Et aussi pragmatique, mais est-ce bien la peine de le préciser ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est hyper bien dit


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est hyper bien dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une tentative d'approche en vue d'une éventuelle concertation ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

C'est une tentative d'approche en vue d'une éventuelle concertation ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, d'ailleurs j'ai un lot de cravattes à écouler, si ça te dit, voici ma première image :


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

Juste pour changer de titre et demander le délai.


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Juste pour changer de titre et demander le délai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nous étudions actuellement la possibilité d'établir une plate-forme commune qui aura pour but d'examiner les bases d'un calendrier susceptible d'être validé par l'ensemble des forces participantes. J'encourage donc vivement bebert à rester confiant.


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Nous étudions actuellement la possibilité d'établir une plate-forme commune qui aura pour but d'examiner les bases d'un calendrier susceptible d'être validé par l'ensemble des forces participantes. J'encourage donc vivement bebert à rester confiant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'en est trop, je quitte la table des négociations et lance un préavis de grève a effet immediat pour tout de suite !


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

_Nicolas, mon petit, trouvez moi quelque chose sur ce bebert..._


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Nicolas, mon petit, trouvez moi quelque chose sur ce bebert... * 

[/QUOTE]

Y'va me foutre les RG au cul !


----------



## abba zaba (19 Mai 2003)

_De la discrétion et des résultats, je compte sur vous les gars..._


----------



## krystof (19 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (19 Mai 2003)




----------



## barbarella (19 Mai 2003)

seconde image :


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

[hors thème]






- Pour le calendrier M. le Président, je pense que jeudi 22 vers 9 heures serait idéal...
-Bon...






- mais il y a Bebert...
- Bebert ? De Niro ? 






- Nnnnononon, le bebert de MacGé, il demande encore un délai. 






- Et bien gagnez un peu de temps, donnez lui... un délai concentré !
- Arf, Arf !

[/hors thème]


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

1/





2/


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

et de deux


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2003)

et d'une 






Salut tout le monde ca va? Bon WE?


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

.
.
va y papa tu tiens le bon bout


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et de deux




* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà postée par Krystof !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Déjà postée par Krystof ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oups, faut que j'arrete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je vais en chercher une autre


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2003)

et de 2


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *Salut tout le monde ca va? Bon WE?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au fait salut JPMISS !


----------



## bebert (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

oups, faut que j'arrete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je vais en chercher une autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout de rien !


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2003)

et donc de 2


----------



## KARL40 (20 Mai 2003)

Première ...







PS : J'adore ton T Shirt Globalcut


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2003)

Une petite carte postale de là où je ne suis jamais allé


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2003)

Et une deuxième en référence au fil animé sur matrix


----------



## KARL40 (21 Mai 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (22 Mai 2003)

pour la premiere:


----------



## ginette107 (22 Mai 2003)

et pour la deuxième(je ne savais pas que le pere noel il avait le droit de grève 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):


----------



## Ruban (22 Mai 2003)

Sous les pavés la plage (1) :


----------



## Ruban (22 Mai 2003)

Sous les pavés la plage (2) :


----------



## abba zaba (22 Mai 2003)

À la lueur des négociations en cours, je puis vous dire qu'une solution acceptable pour l'ensemble des parties en présence est sur le point d'être trouvée. Nous avançons de façon rigoureuse vers un consensus qui permettra à toutes et à tous de penser désormais l'avenir dans des termes plus optimistes, et ce grâce aux propositions frappées au coin du bon sens, il nous faut l'admettre, par chacun et chacune d'entre vous.
Les solutions retenues à l'heure actuelle sont donc les suivantes, et je m'en félicite :

- Kristof  et son chien mouillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Jpmiss et sa devise Shadock (C'est beau comme un proverbe poitevin...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Globalcut et son T-shirt (dont j'ose espérer qu'il n'est pas fabriqué par des ch'tites n'enfants d'asie du sud-est) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Karl 40 et ses fragiles sandwitch-men   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous ferons part du résultat final des négociations par un prochain communiqué et ce dans les plus brefs délais.

Vive le macintosh, vive le Bar MagGé, Vive Google ...


----------



## abba zaba (22 Mai 2003)

Et le grand gagnant est...


----------



## abba zaba (22 Mai 2003)

... au cas où ça puisse encore soulever un quelconque intérêt...


----------



## KARL40 (22 Mai 2003)

Cela fait 3 jours que l'on attend


----------



## abba zaba (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Cela fait 3 jours que l'on attend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et vous avez bien fait , toi d'autant plus puisque tu as gagné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le choix a tout de même été très difficile, mais vous conviendrez de la force de cette image. 
Je n'ai pas trouvé l'auteur (dommage) sur le site consacré à Martin Luther King dont elle est issue.


Encore bravo à tous et merci de votre patience


----------



## KARL40 (23 Mai 2003)

Effectivement cette image est forte. Et tu as bien fait de l'élire !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dans quelques instants un nouveau sujet tout beau...


----------



## krystof (23 Mai 2003)

Il est nase ce thread. je fais grève.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Effectivement cette image est forte. Et tu as bien fait de l'élire !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dans quelques instants un nouveau sujet tout beau...   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien vrai, j'aurais voté pour celle-ci également.

J'ai hate de voir le nouveau sujet


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

c'est vrai que l'image est excellente mais le mot clé utilisé a t-il vraiment ete "grève"?.. Perso je pencherais plus pour "strike", ce qui rend l'image hors jeux (voir les regles en debut de sujet!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
Que fait Finn???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais soyons beau joueur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Felicitations KARL40


----------



## KARL40 (23 Mai 2003)

Tout est dans le titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous avez jusqu'à Dimanche 18 Heures. Les résultats peu après.

Amusez-vous bien !!!


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

Voyons le nouveau sujet


----------



## KARL40 (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * c'est vrai que l'image est excellente mais le mot clé utilisé a t-il vraiment ete "grève"?.. Perso je pencherais plus pour "strike", ce qui rend l'image hors jeux (voir les regles en debut de sujet!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
Que fait Finn???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais soyons beau joueur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Felicitations KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon ? "grève" se dit "strike" en anglais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : ce n'est pas mon album préféré des THUGS


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon ? "grève" se dit "strike" en anglais ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : ce n'est pas mon album préféré des THUGS   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il est pas mal mais je lui prefere International Anti Bordom Front ou Radical Hystery


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

et d'une


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

Et de 2:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

Celle la ne compte pas (puisque c'est la n°3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je trouve qu'il est bon de rappeller ce qui se passe deriere ces murs...


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (23 Mai 2003)

deux :


----------



## Ruban (23 Mai 2003)

La première


----------



## Ruban (23 Mai 2003)

La seconde


----------



## krystof (23 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (23 Mai 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Mai 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Mai 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## abba zaba (23 Mai 2003)

Une...*



 



Deux...*






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_* Images certifiées conforme au règlement. Cliquez sur les images pour vérifier !  _


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2003)

viva el che !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2003)




----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Mai 2003)

Petit rappel pour les retardataires : vous avez encore ce week-end pour gagner un voyage à Cuba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai décidé d'interesser le jeu !!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Petit rappel pour les retardataires : vous avez encore ce week-end pour gagner un voyage à Cuba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai décidé d'interesser le jeu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as les moyens toi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS: je viens juste d'envoyer ton message a Maitre Verreux Huissier de Justice...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2003)

et de deux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2003)

à la une


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2003)

à la deux


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mai 2003)

L'heure des résultats approche...
Afin de ne pas vous faire louper la cérémonie de clôture de Cannes et/ou Monica Bellucci (rayez la mention inutile !), je regroupe vos belles photos et je fais un(e) heureux(se) ...........


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mai 2003)

Toujours difficile de choisir ....

Alors, d'un point de vue photographique et symbolique (vieille voiture américaine sur fond d'immeuble en ruine mais toujours ce semblant de liberté) je choisis...

 JPMISS avec :

















Hasta siempre el Google


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Toujours difficile de choisir ....

Alors, d'un point de vue photographique et symbolique (vieille voiture américaine sur fond d'immeuble en ruine mais toujours ce semblant de liberté) je choisis...

 JPMISS avec :













Hasta siempre el Google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Yes!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quand tu veux pour les billets d'avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon alors le nouveau thème est "panneau"
résultat demain 19h00
Que le meilleur gagne


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mai 2003)

et de un


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

et de 1


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

Salut jpmiss et bravo (j'avais tout de même une petite préférence pour Oupsy mais enfin bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
En ce qui concerne ton nouveau thème ...je crois qu'il a déjà été donné par Bébert il y a quelques temps de çà


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

Celui-ci n'est pas sur google (juste pour le sport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

et de 2


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 


Yes!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quand tu veux pour les billets d'avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon alors le nouveau thème est "panneau"
résultat demain 19h00
Que le meilleur gagne



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu crois qu'on tomber dans le panneau comme ça, c'est du réchauffé ce thème, nous on veut du neuf, du frais


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu crois qu'on tomber dans le panneau comme ça, c'est du réchauffé ce thème, nous on veut du neuf, du frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Trop tard y'a deja des inscrits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis tu crois quand meme pas que je vais me tapper les 85 pages du thread juste pour voir si le sujet n'a pas deja ete proposé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez hop au boulot et que ca saute!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

petite question comme çà : on a le droit de remettre les mêmes images qui ont déjà été posté ? (non moi je dis parce que Krystof il m'a piqué la mienne que j'avais déjà mise !! bouh le vilain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Allez hop au boulot et que ca saute!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est aussi valable pour toi Finn.. Non mais alors!!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * petite question comme çà : on a le droit de remettre les mêmes images qui ont déjà été posté ? (non moi je dis parce que Krystof il m'a piqué la mienne que j'avais déjà mise !! bouh le vilain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)  * 

[/QUOTE]

a mon avis on peux remettre le meme theme et les memes images (sinon il faut tout se rettaper le thread pour verifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais vu qu'on a pas le meme "jury"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout le monde garde sa chance de gagner


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * petite question comme çà : on a le droit de remettre les mêmes images qui ont déjà été posté ? (non moi je dis parce que Krystof il m'a piqué la mienne que j'avais déjà mise !! bouh le vilain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en fout j'ai pas vu les precedentes et cette fois ci c'est moi le jury: le resultat sera probablement different du verdict de Bébert..


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'est aussi valable pour toi Finn.. Non mais alors!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui cherche au lieu de discuter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as vu le delais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juste 24h


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je m'en fout j'ai pas vu les precedentes et cette fois ci c'est moi le jury: le resultat sera probablement different du verdict de Bébert.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

a mon avis on peux remettre le meme theme et les memes images (sinon il faut tout se rettaper le thread pour verifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais vu qu'on a pas le meme "jury"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout le monde garde sa chance de gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'allais le dire


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

J'allais le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai vu


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)

Puisque c'est comme çà :


----------



## macelene (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

cherchez les erreurs


----------



## macelene (26 Mai 2003)

deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




malin global


----------



## barbarella (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (26 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (26 Mai 2003)

C'est quoi ce beans ! On m'a piqué mon sujet !!!!


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

(elle est déjà passée celle-là ?)


----------



## KARL40 (26 Mai 2003)

Et de 2


----------



## bebert (26 Mai 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est quoi ce beans ! On m'a piqué mon sujet !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Les grands esprits se rencontrent...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

attention pour les retardataires: plus que 30 min et des poussieres avant le verdict!


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

On attend patiemment


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * On attend patiemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ca


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Avoue, t'as déjà une idée...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

La palme d'or est decernée à:









Tada!!












<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

On se refait pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitations

PS: désolé d'avoir choisi un sujet deja proposé.. j'essayerais de faire plus original la pochaine fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a tous les participants


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

Bravo

allez une petite Guinness pour feter ca


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *PS: désolé d'avoir choisi un sujet deja proposé.. j'essayerais de faire plus original la pochaine fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon sujet était original, pas le tien.


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mai 2003)

Bravo Macelene.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Bravo

allez une petite Guinness pour feter ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je suis au Knockando (c'est en face)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Mon sujet était original, pas le tien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait bebert c'est pas la meme image qui a gagné quand tu etais jury j'espere?


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

Très bon choix


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je suis au Knockando (c'est en face)




* 

[/QUOTE]

en dessous de chez Finn


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

en dessous de chez Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

L'Ecosse c'est EN FACE  de l'Irlande...


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien ce que je dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait bebert c'est pas la meme image qui a gagné quand tu etais jury j'espere?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, t'inquiètes, j'ai fait un meilleur choix !


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je suis au Knockando (c'est en face)




* 

[/QUOTE]

Tidjuuu ! C'est avec ça que tu endors tes patients ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Non, t'inquiètes, j'ai fait un meilleur choix !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

L'honneur est donc sauf


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tidjuuu ! C'est avec ça que tu endors tes patients ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es fou! Au prix ou c'est je me le garde pour moi (et quelques potes triés sur le volet)


----------



## ficelle (27 Mai 2003)

des problèmes de vue ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * des problèmes de vue ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Arfff!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'fait trop froid pour le pastis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * La palme d'or est decernée à:

PS: désolé d'avoir choisi un sujet deja proposé.. j'essayerais de faire plus original la pochaine fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a tous les participants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi c'est déjà fini ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi c'est déjà fini ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui mon petit Finn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 relis bien le post initial du sujet c'est ecrit, c'est pour ca que je t'ai vivement suggeré d'arreter de raler et de te mettre au boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi c'est déjà fini ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

faut suivre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ben oui mon petit Finn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 relis bien le post initial du sujet c'est ecrit, c'est pour ca que je t'ai vivement suggeré d'arreter de raler et de te mettre au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'y suis mis au boulot, mais c'était pas le même : un truc avec des ANOVA (ah Vercoquin devrait pas tarder à rappliquer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 d'ailleurs on ne le voit plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )dans le mémoire de prerima qui est d'ailleurs fini !!! A propos, si elle a plus de 15, elle le met en ligne...alors préparez vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Faudra peut-être qu'elle le mette dans le sujet de Barbarella


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

La derniere fois que j'ai vu Elene c'etait hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais avant ca remonte a y'a une semaine

Elene reviens nous donner un nouveau sujet


----------



## macelene (27 Mai 2003)

Merci l'anesthesiste , je ne m'y attendais pas du tout. Dure épreuve pour moi que devenir une vraie participante. J'en suis toute retounée.
alors nouveau sujet  :  *SAVATE* 

résultats mercredi soir . Bonnes et belles journées à vous tous.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

et de deux


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2003)

Deux :


----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2003)

zwei !


----------



## abba zaba (27 Mai 2003)

Preum's


----------



## abba zaba (27 Mai 2003)

Deuze


----------



## Ruban (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

Savates pour traînailler à l'aise dans le forum Mac OSX ...


----------



## baax (27 Mai 2003)

1


----------



## baax (27 Mai 2003)

2


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'espère que notre ami ruban n'oublie pas sa deuze photo?
ceux-là tu les a piqué à barbarella?


----------



## Ruban (28 Mai 2003)

Alors, voici la seconde :


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

1/ Elle est où Barbarella ?





2/ Je suis là YYYYYAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !!!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

Et tu trouves ça drôle


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et tu trouves ça drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ça pourrait être n'importe qui ! Désolé.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 
résultats mercredi soir . * 

[/QUOTE]

A quelle heure?

1/






2/


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

résultats mercredi soir
je crois que j'ai eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre
ya trop de monde
je vais avancer le tirage à cette nuit.
Je fais une récap et je vous dit tout


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * résultats mercredi soir
je crois que j'ai eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre
ya trop de monde
je vais avancer le tirage à cette nuit.
Je fais une récap et je vous dit tout



* 

[/QUOTE]

cette nuit, mais a quelle heure ?
0h00, 2 du mat ou 06h00


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

cette nuit, mais a quelle heure ?
0h00, 2 du mat ou 06h00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ce sera une surprise pour les lèves tôt


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * résultats mercredi soir
je crois que j'ai eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre
ya trop de monde
je vais avancer le tirage à cette nuit.
Je fais une récap et je vous dit tout



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas d'accord!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Meme si j'ai deja posté et que cette rebellion risque de me couter une victoire pourtant inélluctable, je m'insurge devant de tels procédés! 
Une dead line est une dead line et il est inadmissible (pour quelque raison que ce soit) de la modifier en cours de route (dans un sens ou dans l'autre d'ailleurs).
Que font les modérateurs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils sont deja couchés?


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

bon il y a tellement de monde pour 10 personnes
Global  tournesol
Barbarella savate
Kristof  carpe diem
Oupsy traine savate
Abbazaba la savate moderne
Ruban le peid en noir et blanc
Thebig charentaise MAC jaguar
Baax la boxe
Bebert coup de pied
Jpmiss la savate pas écologique du tout


un moment svp
*j'ai une préf pour la charentaise Jaguar*


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Pas d'accord!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Meme si j'ai deja posté et que cette rebellion risque de me couter une victoire pourtant inélluctable, je m'insurge devant de tels procédés! 
Une dead line est une dead line et il est inadmissible (pour quelque raison que ce soit) de la modifier en cours de route (dans un sens ou dans l'autre d'ailleurs).
Que font les modérateurs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils sont deja couchés?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























* 

[/QUOTE] *ne soit pas colère Jpmiss ne m'en veux pas*


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

les modos sont en train de chatter
je peux demander conseil à Maouse
Je ne voudrais pas faire le désordre


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

bon j'hésite entre 
*The big et sa charentaise Mac Jaguar  et* 

et et et et  *la flipflap plastique de  de Jpmiss indestructible* 

alors mon coeur balance

une pause chocolat et .........


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> *





 bon j'hésite entre 
The big et sa charentaise Mac Jaguar  et 

et et et et  la flipflap plastique de  de Jpmiss indestructible 

alors mon coeur balance

une pause chocolat et .........   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon tout d'abord merci de m'avoir donné la main dans tous les sens du terme.
Vous êtes tous formidables, j'apprécie, je reviendrais.

Je désigne le vainqueur de cette manche je l'avais pas vu souvent sur avec Google

c'est  *THE BIG avec sa charentaise Mac jaguar*


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 

Bon tout d'abord merci de m'avoir donné la main dans tous les sens du terme.
Vous êtes tous formidables, j'apprécie, je reviendrais.

Je désigne le vainqueur de cette manche je l'avais pas vu souvent sur avec Google

c'est  THE BIG avec sa charentaise Mac jaguar



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tres bon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













De toutes façons si j'avais été le lauréat j'aurais refusé mon prix afin de ne pas cautionner la modification de dead line tout a fait arbitraire et a la limite du diktat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et aussi parce que demain soir j'ai pas le temps de faire le juge arbitre et qu'apres je fais le pont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wouais!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tres bon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













De toutes façons si j'avais été le lauréat j'aurais refusé mon prix afin de ne pas cautionner la modification de dead line tout a fait arbitraire et a la limite du diktat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et aussi parce que demain soir j'ai pas le temps de faire le juge arbitre et qu'apres je fais le pont  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wouais!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)










* 

[/QUOTE]
Jpmiss tu es fair play, sais-tu que tes adresses ne fonctionnent pas ?
c'était une apparté mais bon voilà c'est tout.

Bonne nuit et bonne journée à tous, bon long week end pour ceux qui le bonheur de l'avoir.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 
sais-tu que tes adresses ne fonctionnent pas ?
c'était une apparté mais bon voilà c'est tout.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelles adresses


----------



## abba zaba (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tres bon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive Thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais est-ce bien une image Google ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

Macelene ! Très bon choix !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... non, je plaisante !!! Arf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour cet honneur qui me confirme que tu as bien reçu la boîte de chocolats belges dans le fond de laquelle j'avais glissé une obole pour tes oeuvres...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci aussi à toutes et tous pour vos aplaudissements nourris (jpmiss ! allez un petit effort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Puisque c'est à moi de choisir le nouveau thème, autant que je prenne quelque chose qui me tient à coeur :

WOODSTOCK

(le festival en 1969 - des tonnes d'images en perspective)

Deadline : vendredi soir 20 heures !

Bonne chance à tous !

...et "Peace &amp; Love" brothers and sisters !!!


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macelene:</font><hr /> * 

Bon tout d'abord merci de m'avoir donné la main dans tous les sens du terme.
Vous êtes tous formidables, j'apprécie, je reviendrais.

Je désigne le vainqueur de cette manche je l'avais pas vu souvent sur avec Google

c'est  THE BIG avec sa charentaise Mac jaguar



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo macelene, quel goût  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel discernement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'espérais mieux de toi, je ne t'en tiendrais cependant pas rigueur, Thebig t'as achetée, fais attention à lui c'est un manipulateur, un être vil prêt à tout pour gagner. Et il n'y a pas que Thebig, je pense pouvoir dire, sans prétention aucune que je suis la seule personne intègre de ce forum.

Que la joie et l'allégresse t'accompagnent tout au long de cette journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Thebig t'as achetée, fais attention à lui c'est un manipulateur, un être vil prêt à tout pour gagner * 

[/QUOTE]
Maman !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est toi ?????


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2003)

Bravo le Big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




juste pour mettre le nouveau sujet


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

Je proteste et dépose un réclamation ! J'ai mis le mot savate dans google et j'ai parcouru TOUTES les pages et même plus et je n'ai pas trouvé la savate Léopard (et non Jaguar) de TheBig !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je proteste et dépose un réclamation ! J'ai mis le mot savate dans google et j'ai parcouru TOUTES les pages et même plus et je n'ai pas trouvé la savate Léopard (et non Jaguar) de TheBig !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]
Arf ! Mauvais joueur !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le règlement stipule qu'à l'origine, la recherche doit se faire sur Google avec le mot imposé ! Partant de là, tu tombes sur des sites avec un tas de liens vers d'autres sites, qui eux-mêmes etc... etc...
Donc, en partant de "savate" ... et bien, je suis arrivé sur "pantoufle, charentaises etc...." !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, ce qui est dit est dit !!!!! Tidju ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












FIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!! Bébert m'embête !!!


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Arf ! Mauvais joueur !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le règlement stipule qu'à l'origine, la recherche doit se faire sur Google avec le mot imposé ! Partant de là, tu tombes sur des sites avec un tas de liens vers d'autres sites, qui eux-mêmes etc... etc...
Donc, en partant de "savate" ... et bien, je suis arrivé sur "pantoufle, charentaises etc...." !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, ce qui est dit est dit !!!!! Tidju ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












FIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!! Bébert m'embête !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben finalement, on n'a pas besoin de Google
Je réclame une réécriture des règles, DocEvil au secours !!!!!!


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

On parle bien de la même chose ?!!






Je fais confiance au jury ne pas me compter cette image


----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

Woodstock?
Un rassemblement de Boyscouts!

Et je le prouve:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

pas mal celle la


----------



## nato kino (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## nato kino (28 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2003)

1/





2/


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Et de Une


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Et de Une 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Non Karl ! on n'essaie pas de me prendre par les sentiments ... ça ne marchera pas !!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Non Karl ! on n'essaie pas de me prendre par les sentiments ... ça ne marchera pas !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Sentiments ? C'est juste un guitariste


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Sentiments ? C'est juste un guitariste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Gaucher en plus!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Gaucher en plus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faisait un de ces raffuts en plus : une horreur !
Et même pas capable d'interpréter correctement l'hymne américain


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

Et de deux !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Il faisait un de ces raffuts en plus : une horreur !
Et même pas capable d'interpréter correctement l'hymne américain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon pour la chaise electrique quoi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

En plus, il faisait ch.... tout le monde à toujours appeler son copain Joe !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

J'ai retrouvé ça hier en rangeant 











PS : il va de soit que cette image ne compte pas.
       trop facile sinon ...


----------



## nato kino (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Non Karl ! on n'essaie pas de me prendre par les sentiments ... ça ne marchera pas !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Et comment va-t-on faire pour gagner alors ?


----------



## macelene (29 Mai 2003)

un coup de visuel sur la suite et je vois qu'il y a beaucoup de "visages en colère", mais bon that's the life, make love not war!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c' était le bon temps la first one


----------



## macelene (29 Mai 2003)

the second  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





super bon long week end à tous. Peace for all.


----------



## Ruban (29 Mai 2003)




----------



## Ruban (29 Mai 2003)




----------



## Niconemo (29 Mai 2003)




----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2003)

Qui chantait faux ? parce qu'il a plu quand même !


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2003)

Contrairement à ce que certains auraient voulu faire croire, le festival avait bien été annoncé dans la presse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

Non rien juste pour dire que Luc venait de faire le 2222ième post de ce thread !!!


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Non rien juste pour dire que Luc venait de faire le 2222ième post de ce thread !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça alors ! Si tu ne me l'avais pas dit, je ne l'aurais pas su


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2003)

...Et voici le moment du verdict tant attendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai longtemps hésité entre la photo de LucG (Woodstock sous la pluie) et la première photo de Bébert...!!!
A un poil (de barbe) près, je déclare Bébert vainqueur pour sa photo de foule qui décline si bien ce festival de légende.....surtout que je figure sur cette photo : le 1176ième en partant du haut à gauche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...et, pour les autres, c'est pas la peine de râler...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bébert, c'est donc à toi de choisir le prochain thème !


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

Bof....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bof....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 









* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben quoi


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *...et, pour les autres, c'est pas la peine de râler...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bébert, c'est donc à toi de choisir le prochain thème ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

En plus rien ne nous prouve que cette photo a été prise à woodstock


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2003)

Merci  TheBig !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Laisser moi un petit délai (demain) pour vous pondre un nouveau sujet. Merci est bon w-e à tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Merci  TheBig !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
...je regrette déjà...!!!


----------



## bebert (1 Juin 2003)

S'il te plait, dessine-moi un *manga* pour mardi soir.


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2003)




----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

rei et asuka sont plus jeunes et moins grosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vive les coplayeuse )


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

rei et asuka sont plus jeunes et moins grosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (vive les coplayeuse ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec le sujet ca m'etonne pas finalement


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2003)

Bravo Bebert, mais je ne peux décemment pas m'empêcher de demander un délai.


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2003)

J'y connais rien en mangas, mais il m'a semblé voir passer Barbarella :


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2003)

Serait-ce Mackie ???


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Pour commencer la premiere image que Google m'a proposé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Euhhhh!! là je peux pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais en chercher une autre


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Il n'y a pas de manga sans sex


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

et de 2






c'est manga ca ?


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juin 2003)

bon, je joue aussi .... on peut le faire en équipe ? ma filiote , elle a 2567 (au moins ...) liens "manga" glanés sur Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors:


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juin 2003)

et encore ...


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Il n'y a pas de manga sans sex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Serait-ce Mackie ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est Maitre Osamu Tezuka


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * J'y connais rien en mangas, mais il m'a semblé voir passer Barbarella : 









* 

[/QUOTE]

elle chasse des cartes celle la


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

et d'une


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)




----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

















* 

[/QUOTE]

on a dit manga pas banga


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on a dit manga pas banga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

explique le à Google image


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pétard ! Elle a de gros yeux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, les amis : il faut quand même poster en accord avec la charte de MacG !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

Rien que pour toi Bébert !!!! (hors concours dans tous les sens du terme...!!!)


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

explique le à Google image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Faudrait déjà qu'il comprenne ce qu'il écrit...


----------



## barbarella (2 Juin 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (2 Juin 2003)

Deux :


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juin 2003)




----------



## Niconemo (2 Juin 2003)

Une petite traduction ???


----------



## Niconemo (2 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (2 Juin 2003)

Et de une


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2003)

je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais tres bien compris quel interet on pouvait trouver dans ces trucs mais je reconnais que les filles sont bien dessinées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/






2/






(encore que la seconde soit un peu trop "athletique" a mon gout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bebert (3 Juin 2003)

Un petit recadrage s'impose. Le manga n'est pas seulement synonyme d'érotisme. Par votre faute, on va me prendre pour un obsésdé !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Un petit recadrage s'impose. Le manga n'est pas seulement synonyme d'érotisme. Par votre faute, on va me prendre pour un obsésdé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui mais c'est vraiment le seul interet que ca a pour moi ces trucs, parce que franchement les petits mickeys genre pikatchu (ca s'ecrit comme ca?) je trouve ca vraiment trop moche. South Park est moche aussi mais au moins c'est marrant et subversif


----------



## krystof (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ben oui mais c'est vraiment le seul interet que ca a pour moi ces trucs, parce que franchement les petits mickeys genre pikatchu (ca s'ecrit comme ca?) je trouve ca vraiment trop moche. South Park est moche aussi mais au moins c'est marrant et subversif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien pour ça que je m'abstiendrais pour cette fois-ci.


----------



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Voici ma petite contribution au thème panneaux !











+ le site d'origine :  ici


----------



## zak* (3 Juin 2003)

Oooops !!! J'avais pas vu que le thèmes panneaux été clos depuis belle lurette !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Je me rattrape avec un petit manga !


----------



## bebert (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien pour ça que je m'abstiendrais pour cette fois-ci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juin 2003)

et de 2


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Une :




* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un android


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2003)

Ça nous change un peu des nains d'apple...!!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Juin 2003)

Sharon Apple ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2003)

Nan !! Ceux de l'intérieur...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

pour Bebert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_une bleue et une rousse avec ce mélange tu risques de finir sous la table..._


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

_elle est pas osée celle-ci ? nooooonnnn... _





_c'est pas Angel, mais bon j'la trouve pas... vous avez pas vu Angel par zazard ?_

bon j'continue à poster... sérieusement...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2003)

_yeeessss!!! coool, l'est grande l'image... j'vous rassure, c'est pas Angel... _


----------



## bebert (3 Juin 2003)

Clôture à 18 heures, résultats à 19 heures, dépêchez-vous !


----------



## Ruban (3 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## Ruban (3 Juin 2003)

la seconde :


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2003)

C'est long !!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

C'est terminé, tous ceux qui n'ont pas posté sont éliminé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je remercie ceux qui ont fait l'effort de placer une image sur un sujet difficile (google n'aide pas vraiment) et peu apprécié des profanes.
Mais j'ai dejà le nom de la gagnante !


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'est terminé, tous ceux qui n'ont pas posté sont éliminé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je remercie ceux qui ont fait l'effort de placer une image sur un sujet difficile (google n'aide pas vraiment) et peu apprécié des profanes.
Mais j'ai dejà le nom de la gagnante ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A mon avis, Monsieur a ses préférences ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

Très bon choix Bébert !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Ah M....., je suis un peu en avance !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

Sans plus attendre, voici la photo gagnante :






BRAVO *ANNTRAXH* pour cette magnifique héroïne !

PS : pourrai-je avoir quelques liens manga ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2 : et puis le pseudo Anntraxh, ça sonne bien manga je trouve. Hihihi.

PS3 : Encore merci à toutes et tous !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

Très bon choix Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















...et félicitations à anntraxh !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *
PS2 : et puis le pseudo Anntraxh, ça sonne bien manga je trouve. Hihihi.
* 

[/QUOTE]
et gna gna gna .... frott frott !!!!!!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

Parce que tu croyais m'avoir avec tes ballons de baudruche ?


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
et gna gna gna .... frott frott !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Si on peut plus faire son hypo tranquille !


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

Je n'ai jamais été aussi déçue de ma vie, comment bébert à t-il pu se laisser corrompre ainsi. 
Elles lui ont pas plu mes cravates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourtant rien que du premier choix.

Bravo annthraxh


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2003)

merci merci ...que d'émotion, ce jour ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














je veux encore remercier ma fille , fana de Manga, sans qui cette victoire n'eusse pas été possible, et qui va se faire un plaisir de concocter un " best off " de ses liens pour Bebert ....et qui va aussi m'aider à trouver un nouveau thème ....

merci Bebert !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Juin 2003)

Et m... Je tombe sur le nouveau thème hier soir, trop tard pour rameuter ma soeur qui dormait... Je me dis "tranquille, jusqu'à demain soir, j'ai encore le temps..." 
Ben non, pour certains, le soir ça commence pas à minuit (ah bon!!?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Ca sera pour la prochaine fois... 
Allez un ptit lien de la collection personnelle de ma soeurette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://kawaiipicture.ifrance.com/kawaiipicture/

++
Beru


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Très bon choix Bébert !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















...et félicitations à anntraxh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil!!!


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2003)

bien bien, après moultes réflexions et conciliabules, filiote et moi on vous propose le thème "balai" ; s'il a déjà été proposé ... prévenez-moi !

à vous de jouer.... 

( verdict : vendredi ,  19h ...)


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2003)

et les liens Manga pour Bebert ...et tout le monde:

http://www.aoinanase.gr.jp/index.html
http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Union/2625/clampwar.html
http://pantransit.reptiles.org/images/nsorted/anime/
http://www.csusm.edu/anime/gallery/
http://www.ailove.net/
 désolé, je censure le lien, c'est un forum tout public ici.... 




http://www.forbiddenreal.narod.ru/fr2/web/anime/anime_creator_fan.htm


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

une


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

deux


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2003)

et pour le fun


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et hop


----------



## pommecroquee (4 Juin 2003)




----------



## pommecroquee (4 Juin 2003)

et de deux


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2003)

yop !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * yop !



* 

[/QUOTE]

elles sont de plus en plus hi tech les toilettes de la boite à Thebig !!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Et d'une !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

et de une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il parait qu'il y en a qui voient un balai


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

ed'eux


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

La guerre est proche....


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

Quel sport a la con quand meme!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

Pour savoir pourquoi "balai" voir la  page


----------



## nologo (4 Juin 2003)

Salut
l'essence même du balai


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Pour savoir pourquoi "balai" voir la  page * 

[/QUOTE]






meme ses copines s'y mettent


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 
meme ses copines s'y mettent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]











C'est trop immonde ce site


----------



## ArtBlueFun (4 Juin 2003)

ceci est un bas ...




c'est pas beau, hein ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est un bas laid


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 











C'est trop immonde ce site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Lol ca c'est du site perso


----------



## ArtBlueFun (4 Juin 2003)

Ca me rappelle une vielle chanson...
"Le Bas laid royal est un beau quartier..."


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

image 2 trouvée ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * yop !



* 

[/QUOTE]
Petite précision :
Il s'agit là du dernier modèle commercialisé par la firme "Tenia Recuperator Inc. Atlanta" ... ce modèle élégant et raffiné est pourvu d'une brosse tournante et d'un réservoir de stockage dans lequel il vous est possible de récupérer un éventuel tenia qui vous aurait faussé compagnie par inadvertance...
Ce modèle est agréé par la SPTC (société protectrice des tenias de compagnie), étant donné qu'il n'est pas traumatisant pour l'intéressé...
Accessoirement, il peut aussi servir de "tourne-spaghettis" ou de "cure-nez" pour les mieux dotés d'entre nous !!!


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juin 2003)

attention au balai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * et les liens Manga pour Bebert ...et tout le monde:
 désolé, je censure le lien, c'est un forum tout public ici.... 




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 













* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dirais même plus :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce lien que tu as mis !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Je dirais même plus :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce lien que tu as mis !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
...déçu !!!!!!!! Arf ! bien fait !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...déçu !!!!!!!! Arf ! bien fait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu étais dans le coup ?


----------



## maousse (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * je veux encore remercier ma fille , fana de Manga, sans qui cette victoire n'eusse pas été possible, et qui va se faire un plaisir de concocter un " best off " de ses liens pour Bebert ....et qui va aussi m'aider à trouver un nouveau thème ....

merci Bebert !    * 

[/QUOTE]merci de vérifier la portée d'un lien qui peut s'avérer choquant avant de le poster.
(désolé du bazar dans le jeu... j'avais pas vu plus tôt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * et on ose évoquer l'idée de contrôle parental pour l'utilisation d'internet...monsieur AOL, il va falloir revoir vot' pub !

(désolé du bazar dans le jeu... j'avais pas vu plus tôt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Maousse ! Tu as fait ton devoir.


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * et on ose évoquer l'idée de contrôle parental pour l'utilisation d'internet...monsieur AOL, il va falloir revoir vot' pub !

(désolé du bazar dans le jeu... j'avais pas vu plus tôt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

toutes mes excuses aussi... il parait que ce dessinateur , outre l'image choisie par bébert est en effet assez ... grave dans d'autres domaines, 
je n'ai pas exploré en détail toute cette page, quand je clique sur le lien que j'ai , j'arrive sur une page qui me semblait "correcte"...je viens encore d'essayer ... y aurait-il eu une erreur lorsque que j'ai transcrit ce lien ?
en ce qui concerne ma fille (elle a 16 a tout de mème...) dès qu'elle tombe sur un lien Q , fréquents dans le domaine "Manga" me dit-elle, elle quitte ce genre de site aussitôt, ça ne la passionne pas . je ne pige pas ...je vais vérifier encore ...

mes excuses à tous le monde


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * mes excuses à tous le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...c'est vraiment le genre de trucs qui peut arriver à tout le monde, surtout dans le monde un peu déjanté du Web, de ses liens à la con, et du marketing forcené !!! Si ça m'arrivait un jour, je serais content de voir un modéro débarquer pour fermer "la chose" en question !!!
En plus, dans ton cas, "l'erreur" était flagrante !!!
Alors, t'en fais pas et savoure ta victoire "Manga" ...


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *2/






* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est kyoko de Maison Ikkoku (juliette je t'aime en français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est kyoko de Maison Ikkoku (juliette je t'aime en français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

ikkoku toi-même !


----------



## Ruban (5 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## Ruban (5 Juin 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## barbarella (6 Juin 2003)

ET HOP


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ET HOP   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais bien, on pourrait l'oublier ....

Surtout que la désignation du vainqueur doit se faire aujourd'hui.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ET HOP   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu passes le balai ?


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais bien, on pourrait l'oublier ....

Surtout que la désignation du vainqueur doit se faire aujourd'hui.....   * 

[/QUOTE]

moi, j'avais pas oublié ...  vers 19h , ok ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

moi, j'avais pas oublié ...  vers 19h , ok ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Là maintenant tout de suite aurait été bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne voudrais pas te brusquer, tu pourrais mal choisir


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

bien ... y'a plus de posteur de dernière minute  ???
parce que je veux bien annoncer le résultat à 18h alors ...


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * bien ... y'a plus de posteur de dernière minute  ???
parce que je veux bien annoncer le résultat à 18h alors ...



* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellente idée, les retardataires iront râler là où il convient de le faire


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

je remercie tout le monde pour cette collection de balai de tout crin, et j'envisage de transformer mon placard en hangar, question de ranger tout ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et j'ai du matos pour donner un p'tit coup d'balai dans le bar chaque matin .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et on a choisi ... (très difficile ...)
Ginette107 avec 





Bravo !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

Tres bon choix!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo Ginette107  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













En revoyant l'image je trouve qu'elle illustre bien l'expression "avoir un balais... où?"


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

Bravo Ginette, très belle image


----------



## ginette107 (7 Juin 2003)

merci,prochain thème vers 20h


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juin 2003)

Bravo Ginette !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le début de la gloire semble-t-il ?


----------



## ginette107 (7 Juin 2003)

Donc le nouveau thème est:  *cheminée* 

pour laisser le temps a ceux qui ont la chance de partir en week-end, je propose résultats: lundi a 20h
bonne chance


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

Pourquoi pas le 15 août aussi...


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi pas le 15 août aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

ben pourquoi pas ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

Tiens... Une taupe naine...!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Tres bon choix!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo Ginette107  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]
...idem !


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tiens... Une taupe naine...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

tien un 'tanplan floodeur (et flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...idem ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

idem en pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Elle était pas belle ma force de nettoyage


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## pommecroquee (7 Juin 2003)

et de un...


----------



## pommecroquee (7 Juin 2003)

et de deux dans la même série


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## pommecroquee (7 Juin 2003)

le thème cheminée, difficile quand même


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Wouah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ca doit bien tirer une grande cheminée comme ca


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2003)

et une et pataboum


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2003)

et bon week end à tutti


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

une :


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2003)

deux :


----------



## ginette107 (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * le thème cheminée, difficile quand même  * 

[/QUOTE]

je trouve que les images trouvées sont plutôt sympa.
Et puis je pensais qu'avec un terme comme cheminée, il y en aurait  pour tout les gouts:design, décalé, kitch...etc


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2003)

Et de deux:






Les cheminées de fée en Cappadoce (Turquie). Probablement un des plus beau et des plus étranges paysages du monde


----------



## krystof (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (7 Juin 2003)




----------



## Ruban (7 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## Ruban (7 Juin 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2003)

et la seconde pour moi aussi ...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2003)

Casses toi, on voit pas la cheminée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

"Salut, moi c'est Mister Cheminée 2003 ! Votez pour moi !"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

Bah çà alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















la preuve ici


----------



## pommecroquee (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * "Salut, moi c'est Mister Cheminée 2003 ! Votez pour moi !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as trouvé ça sur Google ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

T'as trouvé ça sur Google ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

oui comme Globalcut <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> *  Casses toi, on voit pas la cheminée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## prerima (9 Juin 2003)

Tout d'abord, une cheminée de Turquie !


----------



## prerima (9 Juin 2003)

Puis, une cheminée sortie de mon chapeau !


----------



## bebert (9 Juin 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * Donc le nouveau thème est:  cheminée 

pour laisser le temps a ceux qui ont la chance de partir en week-end, je propose résultats: lundi a 20h
bonne chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour mémoire


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

Hum ! Hum !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)

excusez pour le retard, apres un choix difficile, je désigne vainqueur prerima pour le côté esthétique de ce cliché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> *  une cheminée de Turquie ! 




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

De deux choses l'une : soit c'est du vice, soit c'est du copinage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(d'ailleurs je m'en fiche j'ai pas joué)


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * De deux choses l'une : soit c'est du vice, soit c'est du copinage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(d'ailleurs je m'en fiche j'ai pas joué)  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est p'tetre une histoire de chate


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)

j'ai choisi celle que je preferai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Et, ça fait pas tant d'histoire quand c'est entre vous, qui vous connaissez tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous vous felicitez tous les uns les autres sans vulgarité et mechanceté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














il ne faut pas jouer s'il on est mauvais perdant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai joué plein de fois et je n'ai jamais fait allusion au fait que c'était toujours les même qui gagnaient


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * j'ai choisi celle que je preferai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Et, ça fait pas tant d'histoire quand c'est entre vous, qui vous connaissez tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous vous felicitez tous les uns les autres sans vulgarité et mechanceté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














il ne faut pas jouer s'il on est mauvais perdant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai joué plein de fois et je n'ai jamais fait allusion au fait que c'était toujours les même qui gagnaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai jamais gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis c'est ton choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au faite, tu l'as prevenue par message privé qu'on puisse rejouer ?
j'aime bien ce jeu


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * j'ai choisi celle que je preferai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Et, ça fait pas tant d'histoire quand c'est entre vous, qui vous connaissez tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous vous felicitez tous les uns les autres sans vulgarité et mechanceté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














il ne faut pas jouer s'il on est mauvais perdant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai joué plein de fois et je n'ai jamais fait allusion au fait que c'était toujours les même qui gagnaient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Vroum, vroum... ça sens le réglement de compte vos salades. J'arrive depuis peu sur Mac G et j'ai l'impression que tout le monde se prend au sérieux. Dites-moi c'est tellement important ce jeux que certains sentent leur orgueil blessé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Vroum, vroum... ça sens le réglement de compte vos salades. J'arrive depuis peu sur Mac G et j'ai l'impression que tout le monde se prend au sérieux. Dites-moi c'est tellement important ce jeux que certains sentent leur orgueil blessé ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a pas plus serieux que moi


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Vroum, vroum... ça sens le réglement de compte vos salades. J'arrive depuis peu sur Mac G et j'ai l'impression que tout le monde se prend au sérieux. Dites-moi c'est tellement important ce jeux que certains sentent leur orgueil blessé ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que ta première impression n'est pas la bonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simplement, il est bien vu de temps en temps de se plaindre du jury, de pointer les magouilles, de se plaindre de la corruption et surtout de proposer plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour avoir la victoire. C'est une question de principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un peu comme le forum des râleurs.

Il est possible que dans le tas, certains aient protesté sérieusement mais je doute que quelqu'un les ait compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, je suis absolument scandalisé, n'ayant pu jouer cette fois-ci, de n'avoir pas été choisi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui m'a foutu un relevé des copies à 8h du soir un lundi de pentecôte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Personne n'a la pudeur de me laisser digérer mon week-end en Lozère, tranquillement espatarré sur mon balcon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en fume de colère contenue


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense que ta première impression n'est pas la bonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simplement, il est bien vu de temps en temps de se plaindre du jury, de pointer les magouilles, de se plaindre de la corruption et surtout de proposer plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour avoir la victoire. C'est une question de principe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un peu comme le forum des râleurs.

Il est possible que dans le tas, certains aient protesté sérieusement mais je doute que quelqu'un les ait compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, je suis absolument scandalisé, n'ayant pu jouer cette fois-ci, de n'avoir pas été choisi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui m'a foutu un relevé des copies à 8h du soir un lundi de pentecôte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Personne n'a la pudeur de me laisser digérer mon week-end en Lozère, tranquillement espatarré sur mon balcon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en fume de colère contenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Miam, miam, une réponse totalement inconprehensible qui me confirme que ce jeu est totalement truqué que c'est carrément la magouille et que je vais me faire une joie de continuer à y jouer...


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Miam, miam, une réponse totalement inconprehensible qui me confirme que ce jeu est totalement truqué que c'est carrément la magouille et que je vais me faire une joie de continuer à y jouer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ben voilà, t'as tout compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Attention cependant, certains préfèrent les versements en liquide aux chèques


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ben voilà, t'as tout compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Attention cependant, certains préfèrent les versements en liquide aux chèques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Le versement en liquide pas vraiment recommandé dans une cheminée les gars.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Le versement en liquide pas vraiment recommandé dans une cheminée les gars.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca risquerait d'ette(i)ndre le feu


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Ca risquerait d'ette(i)ndre le feu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça dépend du liquide : avec de l'armagnac ou du rhum agricole, j'ai comme un doute.


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Mieux vaut tard que jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
De toutes façons, elle étaient pas terribles ces photos !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et hop, une deuxième, parce que je le vaux bien !!


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * excusez pour le retard, apres un choix difficile, je désigne vainqueur prerima pour le côté esthétique de ce cliché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]


Merci pour cet excellent choix Ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malgré la polémique qui en découla !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je viens juste d'arriver donc  à tout à l'heure pour le thème !


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

Pas que ça à faire non plus... 
Y vient ce nouveau thème ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

Pfff...!! 
Et voilà... Ça va encore prendre trois plombes...


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pas que ça à faire non plus... 
Y vient ce nouveau thème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Il arrive, il arrive !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc par ces temps de grandes chaleurs, je propose un thème simple mais efficace :  *eau* !

Voilà, résultats jeudi 20h30 !


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

Jeudi !!


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

Juste pour changer le titre !


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
De toutes façons, elle étaient nulles ces photos !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Remarque si je balance le thème Taxi Driver, est-ce que cela va inspiré grand monde ? Bon Dieu que ce film est sublime 






C'est à moi que tu parles ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

Jeudi 3 juillet ??


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Jeudi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi, jeudi ça ne te va pas ????


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Jeudi 3 juillet ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Précisons pour 'tanplan : résultats  *jeudi 12 juin 2003 !!!*


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Remarque si je balance le thème Taxi Driver, est-ce que cela va inspiré grand monde ? Bon Dieu que ce film est sublime 






C'est à moi que tu parles ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
koidonktukoz la pomme ??


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
koidonktukoz la pomme ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Un p'tit délire à la De Niro... Miam, miam


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Précisons pour 'tanplan : résultats  jeudi 12 juin 2003 !!!









* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas un peu juste...?


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Un p'tit délire à la De Niro... Miam, miam   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## prerima (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas un peu juste...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est à dire que la prochaine fois tu gagnes et tu pourras donner les résultats quand tu voudras ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Elle est pas belle la vie !


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Remarque si je balance le thème Taxi Driver, est-ce que cela va inspiré grand monde ? * 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne parlais que des photos, pas du thème...


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

C'est à dire que la prochaine fois tu gagnes et tu pourras donner les résultats quand tu voudras ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Elle est pas belle la vie !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien de prendre en compte le troisième âge !!


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

Bah pour Google c'est trucs transparents ça resssemble à de l'eau, j'y peux rien


----------



## pommecroquee (10 Juin 2003)

et puis tout simplement pour la deuxième image :


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2003)

sans commentaires


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2003)

souvenirs  et de deux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juin 2003)

Bravo prerima ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sus aux mauvaises langues !! Bon tu me fais gagner, hein ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bravo prerima ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sus aux mauvaises langues !! Bon tu me fais gagner, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas la peine d'en rajouter Finn, tout le monde sait que tout ça c'est magouille et compagnie. Et avec tout ce que je sais, un petit geste serait le bien venu pour cette nouvelle manche


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2003)

deux :


----------



## Ruban (10 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## Ruban (10 Juin 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

la première :


----------



## Niconemo (10 Juin 2003)

La deuxième (pas d'affolement c'est un PC)


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)

sans commentaire:


----------



## bebert (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * sans commentaire:













* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai hésité à la mettre !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ginette107:</font><hr /> * excusez pour le retard, apres un choix difficile, je désigne vainqueur prerima pour le côté esthétique de ce cliché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est absolument scandaleux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais posté une superbe photo des cheminées de fées de Cappadoce mais elle ne s'affiche plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il est bien évident qu'avec cette photo, la victoire ne pouvait pas m'échapper!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce jeux est NUL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En plus (comme certains l'ont laissé sous entendre) je ne serais pas étonné que du "copinage" ait influencé le résultat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Féliciatation prerima


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2003)

Première


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2003)

seconde


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2003)




----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2003)

la premiére :


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * la premiére :







* 

[/QUOTE]

et la deuxième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ça fait peur non ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juin 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

l'eau expliqué aux enfants ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





voici le lien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

Bah prerima t'es déjà à l'eau ???


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *

















Bah prerima t'es déjà à l'eau ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est plutot au champagne a se qu'on dirait...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (11 Juin 2003)

Voici ma vision de l'eau:







PS: il faut forcement la trouvé avec google?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JoyeuxBranleur:</font><hr /> *
PS: il faut forcement la trouvé avec google?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, il faut trouver l'image avec google image !


----------



## prerima (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JoyeuxBranleur:</font><hr /> * Voici ma vision de l'eau:







PS: il faut forcement la trouvé avec google?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme il faut la trouver avec google images, en précisant "eau" dans la recherche, cette image n'est pas en compétition ! 

Tu peux donc en poster deux autres !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * Bah pour Google c'est trucs transparents ça resssemble à de l'eau, j'y peux rien 




* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai pas trouvé mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je passe donc directement à ma seconde image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[apres 15 minutes d'essais]

et puis zut elle marche meme pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'abandonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










en plus y'avait meme pas d'images avec du Pastis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/apres 15 minutes d'essais]


----------



## baax (11 Juin 2003)

1


----------



## baax (11 Juin 2003)

2


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je n'ai pas trouvé mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je passe donc directement à ma seconde image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[apres 15 minutes d'essais]

et puis zut elle marche meme pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'abandonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










en plus y'avait meme pas d'images avec du Pastis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/apres 15 minutes d'essais]  * 

[/QUOTE]

pfff... j'aurais vraiment du me mefier


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (11 Juin 2003)

bon alors voila le resultat de mes recherches avec eau :






elle est bonne cette eau.

PS: je tiens a signaler que je n'est tapé que "eau" cette fois mais par la suite on a droit de taper plusieurs mot (exemple pour eau: eau de pluie)


----------



## prerima (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JoyeuxBranleur:</font><hr /> * PS: je tiens a signaler que je n'est tapé que "eau" cette fois mais par la suite on a droit de taper plusieurs mot (exemple pour eau: eau de pluie)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si le thème est "eau", tu n'as le droit que de faire ta recherche avec "eau" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je pense que tu arriveras quand même à trouver une seconde image avec la recherche "eau", non ?


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

Si le thème est "eau", tu n'as le droit que de faire ta recherche avec "eau" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je pense que tu arriveras quand même à trouver une seconde image avec la recherche "eau", non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Parce que ma première image n'est pas gagnante? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vais en chercher une autre!
Le risque c'est d'en mettre une deja mise par qqn de plus rapide


----------



## pommecroquee (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

je n'ai pas trouvé mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

merci, merci GlobalCut... zut ça sert à rien, c'est pas toi qui décerne les prix 

Comment ça je suis intéressé


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juin 2003)




----------



## toph (12 Juin 2003)

et 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et 2


----------



## anntraxh (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 

 résultats  jeudi 12 juin 2003 !!!









* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon ???


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 

ah bon ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

au pire faudra attendre jusqu'a minuit


----------



## prerima (13 Juin 2003)

Voilà avec un peu de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , voici les finalistes :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *





[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> 



 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> 



 

[/QUOTE] 

La séléction des finalistes fut très difficile, vous avez tous posté de très jolies images !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas encore décidé qui sera le gagnant donc à tout à l'heure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Voilà avec un peu de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , voici les finalistes :



La séléction des finalistes fut très difficile, vous avez tous posté de très jolies images !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas encore décidé qui sera le gagnant donc à tout à l'heure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

quand je disais qu'on pourait attendre jusqu'a minuit


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * Bah pour Google c'est trucs transparents ça resssemble à de l'eau, j'y peux rien 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé! Prerima, t'as oublié le joker


----------



## prerima (13 Juin 2003)

Voilà après réflexions, le ou la gagnant(e) est Baax !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo à toi Baax ! 

Merci encore pour la participation des non gagnants : joyeuse non victoire !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Voilà après réflexions, le ou la gagnant(e) est Baax !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo à toi Baax ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo Baax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * 
Merci encore pour la participation des non gagnants : joyeuse non victoire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo à nous aussi


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2003)

bravo Baax reste à nous envoyer le nouveau thème.

Bravo à nous tous dixit Global


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

Il faudrait peut-etre le prevenir qu'il a gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXXxxxx t'as gagné, vient mettre un nouveau sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







euh, sinon Prerima tu peu lui envoyé un message privé


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Merci encore pour la participation des non gagnants : joyeuse non victoire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

A force, on s'habitue


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

C'est fait : il ou elle est prévenu(e)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juin 2003)

Et ce thread vient d'atteindre les 100 pages !!!!! Quel succès !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

A force, on s'habitue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oh Karl toi ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo pour cette 100eme page major


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]






YES un nouveau gadget dans mon équipement du parfait petit modérateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Global, t'es un amûr


----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par prerima:</font><hr /> * Voilà après réflexions, le ou la gagnant(e) est Baax !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bravo à toi Baax ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2003)

'jour !
désolé pour le retard c'est pas ma faute c'est l'autre qu'a fait le coup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a Prerima pour son gout irréprochable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour fêter le vendredi 13, le nouveau theme est ....

...

...

...

"demon"

Résultat le 14 aux alentours de mais pas plus tard.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 'jour !
désolé pour le retard c'est pas ma faute c'est l'autre qu'a fait le coup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a Prerima pour son gout irréprochable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour fêter le vendredi 13, le nouveau theme est ....

...

...

...

"demon"

Résultat le 14 aux alentours de mais pas plus tard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais super theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est Karl qui va etre content aussi


----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

et de 1


----------



## Niconemo (13 Juin 2003)

Bon ben voilà : ça c'est du faillotage de base (généralement improductif)


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Pour fêter le vendredi 13, le nouveau theme est ....

...


"demon"
* 

[/QUOTE]
ça va être plein d'auto-portraits


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * et de 2




* 

[/QUOTE]

oups Niconemo, j'avais pas vu, désolé, je vais en chercher une autre.

Peux-t-on chercher avec Devil???

y'a quand meme plus de choix


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2003)

en voilà un (mais non ce n'est pas mon portrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

oups Niconemo, j'avais pas vu, désolé, je vais en chercher une autre.

Peux-t-on chercher avec Devil???

y'a quand meme plus de choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu veux pas chercher avec "Emil Zatopek" aussi ?





J'ai choisi un mot qui existe aussi en anglais pour avoir des réponses plus nombreuses de google (quoique papier maché marchait assez bien aussi). J'ai donc le regret de vous annoncer, Monsieur Cut, que votre demande est rejetée. Vous pouvez la représenter en remplissant le formulaire 27b-6 avec feuillet carbone accompagné de 3 timbres fiscaux à 50 euros. Cette nouvelle demande sera étudiée le mardi 17 juin.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Et tu veux pas chercher avec "Emil Zatopek" aussi ?





J'ai choisi un mot qui existe aussi en anglais pour avoir des réponses plus nombreuses de google (quoique papier maché marchait assez bien aussi). J'ai donc le regret de vous annoncer, Monsieur Cut, que votre demande est rejetée. Vous pouvez la représenter en remplissant le formulaire 27b-6 avec feuillet carbone accompagné de 3 timbres fiscaux à 50 euros. Cette nouvelle demande sera étudiée le mardi 17 juin.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ok, je retire ma demande, j'aime pas les formulaires 27b-6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais continuer à chercher


----------



## prerima (13 Juin 2003)

Voilà pour la première :


----------



## prerima (13 Juin 2003)

Et la deuxième :


----------



## Ruban (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## Ruban (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2003)

et donc de 2


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (13 Juin 2003)

Voila ma premiere image :




voila la seconde :




Rmq : je ne sais pas trop qu'elle est le rapport avec demon, mais google il a trouvé ca et les images était  sympas alors...


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## toph (13 Juin 2003)

et encore


----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (13 Juin 2003)

Une troisième pour rire un peu ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (14 Juin 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

1/






Voir la  page


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en remplissant le formulaire 27b-6  *


Brazil, la la la la la la lalèreu


----------



## baax (15 Juin 2003)

Depechez vous, le jury va bientot délibérer !!!

Jpmiss depeche pour la 2e !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

2/






Tiens Global kestufoula???


----------



## baax (15 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Brazil, la la la la la la lalèreu
> 
> 
> ...



Mossieur connais ses classiques !!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * Depechez vous, le jury va bientot délibérer !!!
> 
> Jpmiss depeche pour la 2e !
> 
> ...



Ayé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dépèche je pars au concert de heighties matchbox B-line disaster dans 10 min!!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mossieur connais ses classiques !!
> 
> ...



Un peu mon p'tit gars


----------



## baax (15 Juin 2003)

Pour les nominés, j"ouvre l'enveloppe ....


----------



## baax (15 Juin 2003)

et le gagnant est ...


----------



## baax (15 Juin 2003)

'tanplan







Bravo !! 
et bon concert a jpmiss !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

Bravo 'tanplan

fais nous peter un beau sujet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * Pour les nominés, j"ouvre l'enveloppe ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jolie enveloppe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je ne dis pas çà parce que je suis dedans


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * 'tanplan
> 
> *



Merci bien M'sieur Victor !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_( Très zolie votre enveloppe..._











 )


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

Quelques minutes encore et je vous donne le nouveau thème...


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

Le noubeau thème est : *BLUES* !!

En hommage à notre regretté SonnyBoy...
Je suis certain que ça en inspirera plus d'un, bonne chance à tous.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

Au vu du nombre de pages dans Google, je vous laisse jusqu'à lundi... Disons un peu avant minuit ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Le noubeau thème est : BLUES !!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Abec dous ces chaud et broid, v'là que mon clabier barle du dez baindenant !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Au vu du nombre de pages dans Google, je vous laisse jusqu'à lundi... Disons un peu avant minuit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

et de une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby Blues ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et de 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien mon petit Cut de faire quelques efforts...


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé "*LA*" photo gagnante... À vous de faire de même maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_(Il risque d'y avoir quelques surprises...)_


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Elle est maligne la bougresse !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Elle est maligne la bougresse !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

çà veut dire qu'elle a trouvé la photo gagnante ?


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> çà veut dire qu'elle a trouvé la photo gagnante ?
> 
> ...


 nanananan, je ne dirai rien maintenant, même sous la torture !!


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *

(Il risque d'y avoir quelques surprises...)






* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> çà veut dire qu'elle a trouvé la photo gagnante ?
> 
> ...


 Ne te décourage pas si vite mon p'tit finn...


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

En hommage à Sonny Boy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est dingue quand même le monde qui aime cet individu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, pour lui :


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * En hommage à Sonny Boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le monde, le monde... N'exagérons pas non plus...!!


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

Sonny Boy (le vrai)






Et là, certain vont dire : ah parce que c'est quelqu'un qui existe en réalité ??


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Sonny Boy (le vrai)
> 
> [image]http://www.bluesworld.com/SONNYBOY.JPEG[/image]
> 
> ...



On ne sait plus à qui se fier de nos jours...


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

On ne sait plus à qui se fier de nos jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà, c'est réparé.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà, c'est réparé.
> 
> ...


Je ne te parlais pas du lien...


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

Moi non plus.
J'ai réparé en envoyant un MP à la personne dont au sujet duquel nous pourrions être susceptible de penser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça c'est de la phrase rudement bien tournée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Moi non plus.
> J'ai réparé en envoyant un MP à la personne dont au sujet duquel nous pourrions être susceptible de penser.
> 
> 
> ...


Si ils l'ont libéré, faut me le dire, que j'édite ma signature...!!


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Si ils l'ont libéré, faut me le dire, que j'édite ma signature...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça se saurait, y aurait déjà des cadenas et des petits zomes vert de partout


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2003)

1/






Du blues par un ex-punk


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça se saurait, y aurait déjà des cadenas et des petits zomes vert de partout
> 
> ...


C'est vrai qu'il sort toujours couvert...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

C'est bien mon petit Cut de faire quelques efforts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas le Blues, c'est pas ma musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre les Blues Brothers c'est un film culte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le "petit Cut", il t'


----------



## cacamou (15 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça se saurait, y aurait déjà des cadenas et des petits zomes vert de partout
> 
> ...



Non seulement ils ne m'ont pas libéré, mais en plus je n'ai plus du tout accés au forum à partir d'aucun de mes pseudos...même pas en consultation...

Bon évidement, c'est le meilleur moyen de me donner envie de venir planter la merde...

Donc me voici, messieurs...

Still alive and well !!!


----------



## cacamou (15 Juin 2003)

Et merci pour le nouveau thème m'ssieur tanplan...

Votre sollicitude à toi et krystof me touche énormément...

Si, si...


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et le "petit Cut", il t'
> 
> ...



Toujours le mot pour flooder m'sieur 'tit Cut...


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2003)

cacamou a dit:
			
		

> * Et merci pour le nouveau thème m'ssieur tanplan...
> 
> Votre sollicitude à toi et krystof me touche énormément...
> 
> ...


Bah de rien !! Si ça peut aider... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_T'as pensé au riz ?_


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2003)

cacamou a dit:
			
		

> * Et merci pour le nouveau thème m'ssieur tanplan...
> 
> Votre sollicitude à toi et krystof me touche énormément...
> 
> ...



C'est quoi cette fois-ci ta nouvelle adresse mail


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'aime pas le Blues, c'est pas ma musique
> 
> ...



On ne te demande pas non plus l'impossible hein !! Juste deux images et pis ça suffira bien, on sait que tu es très pris en ce moment...


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

T'as pensé au riz ?


















* 

[/QUOTE]

Sinon, la carotte, ça marche bien aussi...!!


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2003)

Bienvenue  cacamou


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Toujours le mot pour flooder m'sieur 'tit Cut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et je ne reviendrais plus avant les resultats


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2003)

2/


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et je ne reviendrais plus avant les resultats
> 
> ...


Si ça pouvait être vrai...


----------



## Ruban (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2003)

On fait du zèle Ruban ?


----------



## Ruban (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## pommecroquee (16 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà après réflexions, le ou la gagnant(e) est Baax !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Complétement truqué ce jeu....


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2003)

pommecroquee a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Complétement truqué ce jeu....  *



C'est maintenant que tu t'en apercois


----------



## pommecroquee (16 Juin 2003)

et de un :


----------



## prerima (16 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà après réflexions, le ou la gagnant(e) est Baax !!!
> 
> ...





			
				pommecroquee a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Complétement truqué ce jeu....  *



Comment çà, truqué !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il ne te plaisait pas le gagnant !


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## prerima (16 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## prerima (16 Juin 2003)

Et la deuxième :


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Ça n'a pas l'air de se bousculer...
On ferme les candidatures ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Au vu du nombre de pages dans Google, je vous laisse jusqu'à lundi... Disons un peu avant minuit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

20h00, c'est bien un peu avant minuit, des fois...?


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

19 heures aussi


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Ça me laisse un peu de temps pour préparer une belle enveloppe comme m'sieur Victor...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * 19 heures aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bien ce qu'il m'avait semblé aussi...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Bon, 20h00 : décachetage de l'enveloppe et remise du disque de Platine à la gagnante ou au gagnant !! Na !!


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

Tu peux me confirmer par MP que j'ai bien gagné, parce qu'à 20 heures, je ne serai pas là.


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Puisque de toute façon, plus personne ne propose d'image, je vais mettre ma photo gagnante...
Elle est passée à travers vos recherches... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour connaitre le rapport avec Sonny Boy, il faudra attendre encore un peu, qu'on lui laisse le temps de reposter par exemple...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Pour connaitre le rapport avec Sonny Boy, il faudra attendre encore un peu, qu'on lui laisse le temps de reposter par exemple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien "reposter" et pas "riposter", comme j'entend déjà certains chuchoter au fond !! Non mais !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Allez... On ouvre l'enveloppe...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Felicitations Anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci de m'avoir également nominé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ca y est je peu a nouveau poster ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 



[et 3 phrases dans un post c'est pas du flood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ]


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> çà veut dire qu'elle a trouvé la photo gagnante ?
> 
> ...


T'es rassuré maintenant ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci de m'avoir également nominé
> 
> 
> ...



Faut savoir récompenser les efforts...


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juin 2003)

merci 'tanplan !






j'aime bien cette photo de John Lee Hooker, que je n'ai pas eu la chance de voir en public, mais je conseille aussi  d'aller écouter Tommy Castro ( le petit jeunot qui est avec lui ), s'il passe par chez vous ! 

je poste un nouveau thème bientôt ...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

C'est bon Anne, t'as gagné, tu peux arrêter d'innonder ma boîte de mails maintenant !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * merci 'tanplan !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la photo qui m'a touché le plus dirons-nous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis juste un peu deçu de ne pas avoir trouvé une photo de John Mayall sur google avec ce thème...
Si un jour vous tombez sur ce disque, n'hésitez pas, c'est du pur bonheur !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Quoique ce concert là... !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 <font color="red"> The Jimi Hendrix Experience, John Mayall &amp; The Bluesbreakers and Albert King.
Thursday and Sunday, 1 &amp; 4 February, 1968.
Artwork by Rick Griffin </font>


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Puisque de toute façon, plus personne ne propose d'image, je vais mettre ma photo gagnante...
Elle est passée à travers vos recherches... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour connaitre le rapport avec Sonny Boy, il faudra attendre encore un peu, qu'on lui laisse le temps de reposter par exemple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent, je l'avais pas vu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












J'adore la télé et les chaussettes.


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent, je l'avais pas vu.
> 
> ...



Désolé... Je n'ai pas réussi à te joindre par MP...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Si un jour vous tombez sur ce disque, n'hésitez pas, c'est du pur bonheur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Et sur celui-ci également (quoique légèrement plus "punk blues")  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pendant que je suis là, il ne devrait pas y avoir un nouveau sujet


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pendant que je suis là, il ne devrait pas y avoir un nouveau sujet
> 
> ...



anntraxh fait la vaisselle et elle arrive...!!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le sujet, le sujet, le sujet...

Bientot il parait


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
anntraxh fait la vaisselle et elle arrive...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux pas le savoir, elle donne le sujet et ensuite elle a toute sa soirée pour faire sa vaisselle


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

mdr


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

Tu vas voir, le prochain sujet ca va etre vaisselle


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu vas voir, le prochain sujet ca va etre vaisselle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu veux des tuyaux ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Tu veux des tuyaux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas si je jourais aujourd'hui, je suis léssivé


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * C'est bon Anne, t'as gagné, tu peux arrêter d'innonder ma boîte de mails maintenant !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]











c'est malin ! à quoi ça sert un jeu truqué si on peut pas envoyer 2159 mééles au jury pour gagner, hin ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Yeaaaah ! Jazz Blues Fusion de Mayall ... un grand moment !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon, c'est pas tout ça, mon mec fait la vaisselle, et le nouveau thème est ... "la porte" ( d'entrée ou de sortie   ...  ou autre !)  

remise des prix : mercredi à 20h20'20"


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

et d'une


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon, c'est pas tout ça, mon mec fait la vaisselle   *



T'as vu ce qui t'attend si tu gagnes 'tit Cut ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

T'as vu ce qui t'attend si tu gagnes 'tit Cut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, moi je paye ma tournée* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ti'plan

* seul hic c'est qu'il faudra être ici dans la soirée


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> * seul hic c'est qu'il faudra être ici dans la soirée
> 
> ...



j'ai autre chose à faire que de baver devant une hypothétique publicité de bière !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis j'ai tout ce qu'il faut à portée de main et j'aime pas les gobelets en plastique !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, moi je paye ma tournée *



C'est tellement rare que ça mérite d'être souligné.


----------



## ArtBlueFun (17 Juin 2003)

Abat-jour tout le monde, voici ma première participation...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

C'est tellement rare que ça mérite d'être souligné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez Monsieur, faut pas rester ici
Allez donc chercher des images


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez Monsieur, faut pas rester ici
> Allez donc chercher des images
> ...


Plaint toi !! Ça te laisse deux chances de plus de voir un jour un podium !!


----------



## ArtBlueFun (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez Monsieur, faut pas rester ici
> Allez donc chercher des images
> ...


J'y vais de ce pas... (de porte ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
que pensez-vous de celle-ci ?




sorry, hein, mais je débute...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'y vais de ce pas... (de porte ?
> 
> 
> ...



L'essentiel est que l'image te plaise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aprés l'avis du "jury"


----------



## ArtBlueFun (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'essentiel est que l'image te plaise
> 
> ...


Evidemment, si je l'ai placée, c'est qu'elle me plait... tant pis si yen a qu'ont pas de goût (quoique !!!). Bon d'accord, c'est du classique... Mais çà fait un peu vacances ...
Et merci pour ta réponse, de toute façon j'ai déjà soudoyé le jury ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et merci pour ta réponse, de toute façon j'ai déjà soudoyé le jury ...
> 
> ...



Et bien, c'est pas encore là que je vais gagner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tant pis


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et bien, c'est pas encore là que je vais gagner
> 
> ...


Et 5 points pour le macG d'or... 5 !!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Et 5 points pour le macG d'or... 5 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas pas recommencer avec ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus c'est pas l'endroit ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




place aux portes


----------



## anntraxh (17 Juin 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> de toute façon j'ai déjà soudoyé le jury ...
> 
> 
> ...



ben oui ... il a fait la vaisselle ...héhéhé !


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben oui ... il a fait la vaisselle ...héhéhé !
> 
> ...



mdr


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben oui ... il a fait la vaisselle ...héhéhé !
> 
> ...



qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est bien ce que je disais un peu plus haut... mais je suis pas pret à faire la vaisselle


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas pas recommencer avec ca
> 
> ...


Give me five 'ticut... Give me five !!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2003)

ti'plan a dit:
			
		

> *
> Give me five 'ticut... Give me five !!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2003)

Tu cumules les points ce soir !!


----------



## ArtBlueFun (17 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben oui ... il a fait la vaisselle ...héhéhé !
> 
> ...


Il a fait lavé ses L.... ???











 ???
Et puis quoi encore ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah oui, d'accord, ses Lee Coop... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









non, non, je ne dirai pas comment gé soudoyé le jury...(mais c'était pt'ête pas le vrai jury, auquel cas je me serai peut-être fait avoir...Allez savoir...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

Messieurs, on revient au jeu


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Give me five 'ticut... Give me five !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

Bravo anntrahx pour cette magnifique victoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, méritée et tout et tout, bravo aussi pour le nouveau thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors voici la première porte, chargée de symboles :


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2003)

Et la seconde :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)




----------



## Ruban (17 Juin 2003)

Une :


----------



## Ruban (17 Juin 2003)

deux :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> * Une :
> *


...copieuse !!!!!!!


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juin 2003)

et de une:


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## la Zabeille (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## rillettes (18 Juin 2003)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh !! ClaaaaaaaassssSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## rillettes (18 Juin 2003)

Ouuuuuuups !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Juin 2003)

Heu...ce sera tout pour aujourd'hui, oui...


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez Monsieur, faut pas rester ici
> Allez donc chercher des images
> ...



Faudrait voir à vous mettre d'accord hein ?!


----------



## baax (18 Juin 2003)

Ouane !


----------



## baax (18 Juin 2003)

and tou !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2003)

C'est aujourd'hui les résultats ?


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juin 2003)

oui, mais à 20h... avis aux retardataires ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

et baouuuum shplaaafff....OUILLE ! 
bon, j'ai pas la classe de barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















tout ça pour vous dire que je vais préparer aussi l'enveloppe des nominés(-ées)

plus d'amateur ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

C'est mou en ce moment chez google...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

t'es encore en train de flooder ici


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

J'attend les résultats...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand au fait ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * moi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à 20 heures, le temps de boire un coup


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à 20 heures, le temps de boire un coup
> 
> ...



Plutôt le temps de faire la vaisselle encore


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plutôt le temps de faire la vaisselle encore
> 
> ...


gnégnégné ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je prépare l'enveloppe et la vaisselle  elle attendra ...


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> gnégnégné ...
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente décision


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> gnégnégné ...
> 
> 
> ...



Alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anntraxh, KARL40 te proposes de faire la vaisselle, profites en


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à 20 heures, le temps de boire un coup
> 
> ...



à ta santé , barbarella ( et à celle de Thebig qui a passé le cap des 5000 posts ce jour ! )


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> à ta santé , barbarella ( et à celle de Thebig qui a passé le cap des 5000 posts ce jour ! )
> 
> ...



Oui, à la notre, et vive Thebig


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

et les nominés sont .... 






....


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

ben voilà , faut choisir ... je remercie tout le monde ( ou presque ... hin GlobalCut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  pour les images que vous avez trouvées, j'aime bien la notion de "porte"  ... ça ouvre l'esprit !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le vainqueur est .... KARL40 avec

















 KARL40


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Bravo KARL40


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Bon, c'est pour aujourd'hui ou pour demain le nouveau thème ? T'as perdu la clef ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> et le vainqueur est .... KARL40 avec
> *



Bravo Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




power to the UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ben voilà , faut choisir ... je remercie tout le monde ( ou presque ... hin GlobalCut ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, là je vois pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ?


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Euh, là je vois pas
> 
> ...



rien , rien , mon petit GlobalCut ...(maintenant que j'ai lu " l'âge du capitaine " ... je peux me permettre de dire ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

mais j'aime bien  les chats ....


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> rien , rien , mon petit GlobalCut ...(maintenant que j'ai lu " l'âge du capitaine " ... je peux me permettre de dire ça ...
> 
> ...



moi aussi j'aime ma chate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sauf quand elle perd ses poils comme en ce moment


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> rien , rien , mon petit GlobalCut ...(maintenant que j'ai lu " l'âge du capitaine " ... je peux me permettre de dire ça ...
> 
> ...



et qu'est-ce qu'il a mon age ???


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Bon en attendant Karl faut bien combler un peu ce vide


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

eh kwè ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










il fait la vaisselle , KARL40 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et ce nouveau thème, ça vient ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * eh kwè ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NON Karl pas la vaiselle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Revolte toi


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ben voilà , faut choisir ... je remercie tout le monde ( ou presque ... hin GlobalCut ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois que la vaisselle était bien faite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo anntrahx, bonne négociatrice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et au passage bravo KARL40


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

Tu lui a envoyé un MP ?


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tu lui a envoyé un MP ?   *


ben non, il n'a qu'à laisser tomber sa vaisselle et être là , tidjuuuu !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et au passage bravo KARL40
> ...



UltraFlood power


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> UltraFlood power
> 
> ...



C'est donc cela l'UFP


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben non, il n'a qu'à laisser tomber sa vaisselle et être là , tidjuuuu !
> 
> 
> ...



Nonop, après la vaiselle, il devra tondre aussi la pelouse et arroser les massifs de fleurs...


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Après la vaisselle, les carreaux et le parquet, il me reste encore quelques forces pour remercier anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de son excellent choix


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Dans moins de 5 minutes, un nouveau thème .....

Faites chauffer Google


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Dans moins de 5 minutes, un nouveau thème .....
> 
> Faites chauffer Google
> 
> ...



Mouais, elles sont longues tes minutes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et si tu prenais Fete de la musique


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

Tout est dans le titre ...

Résultats Vendredi vers 13H00 !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Tout est dans le titre ...
> 
> Résultats Vendredi vers 13H00 !
> *



LOL


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

merde celle que je veux ne marche pas


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

et de 2 
touuuh


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et de 2
> touuuh
> 
> 
> ...



... I will not flood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et de 2
> touuuh
> 
> 
> ...



... I will not UltraFlood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et de 2
> touuuh
> 
> 
> ...



... I will Manger


----------



## chagregel (19 Juin 2003)

Ma contribution :


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * Ma contribution :
> *



Tu as le droit à 2 images


----------



## chagregel (19 Juin 2003)

Sans deconner.... c'est un thread en promo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oki, je cherche la deuxiéme...


----------



## KARL40 (19 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * Sans deconner.... c'est un thread en promo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, ceux sont les dures lois de ce jeu


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, non, ceux sont les dures lois de ce jeu
> 
> ...


Ça me rassure un peu !!


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (19 Juin 2003)

Deux :


----------



## ginette107 (19 Juin 2003)

et de une:


----------



## ginette107 (19 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Ruban (19 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## Ruban (19 Juin 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## baax (19 Juin 2003)

Yummy 1


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Maille ouane...


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Déjà postée je crois


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Maille ouane...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas maille touuuueuuu...
C'est juste maille ouane en gros plan.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et pas par n'importe qui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Take me five 'tiCut, take me five !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Et celle-là...? Maille toue ? C'est bon ?


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Et de deux :


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et de deux :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà postée je crois...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ce n'est pas maille touuuueuuu...
C'est juste maille ouane en gros plan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Puisque maille ouane a déjà été postée, je la remplace par celle-ci !! Et toc !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Déjà postée je crois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé, mais ton lien ne marche pas.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé, mais ton lien ne marche pas.
> 
> ...


Que rien du tout vi !! Il est bel et bien là sur mon écran !!
Mauvais joueur !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Le mien est plus gros.


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

J'ai bien dit "le mien", pas "la mienne"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je veux bien retirer mon image, uniquement si ce n'est pas la gagnante.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Le mien est plus gros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui mais il est flou !! Et toc !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je veux bien retirer mon image, uniquement si ce n'est pas la gagnante.
> 
> ...



C'est pas grâve... On se partagera le boulot : tu donneras le sujet et moi le gagnant, ou le contraire...


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

C'est pas grâve... On se partagera le boulot : tu donneras le sujet et moi le gagnant, ou le contraire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le prochain sujet, j'ai pensé à "zip".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ici, en long, en large, et surtout en travers.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour le prochain sujet, j'ai pensé à "zip".
> 
> ...



c'est OK pour moi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








C'est quand qu'on gagne alors ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Si vous continuez à plomber mon thème, c'est pas vendredi en tout cas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rappelle que le thème est SIMPSONS et non braguette


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

D'ailleurs il vous reste encore une petite soirée et une grasse matinée pour jouer avec les simpsons


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je rappelle que le thème est SIMPSONS et non braguette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça te plaît pas une bonne braguette de pain bien fraîche, avec un peu de beurre demi-sel


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

J'ai l'impression que plus personne ne va participer... Aussi, je vais choisir les finalistes avant proclamation des résultats ....


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai l'impression que plus personne ne va participer... Aussi, je vais choisir les finalistes avant proclamation des résultats ....  *



Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai l'impression que plus personne ne va participer... Aussi, je vais choisir les finalistes avant proclamation des résultats ....  *



dommage qu'il y est pas eu plus de monde, le sujet etait bien


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo
> 
> ...








 tu anticipes ?


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2003)

Mais si regarde, meme Homer traine trop dans le bar...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Comme je n'ai pas vos moyens technologiques, je la fait "old school"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LES NOMINES (par ordre d'apparition à l'écran) :

1- GLOBALCUT (et ses Simpsons Beatles)
2 - BAAX ( et son Omer Dean )
3 - KRYSTOF (et son Bart Vador)
4 - KARL40 (et son jeu d'échec)


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Il y aura bientôt tellement de participants que tout le monde finira par être sélectionner...!!


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Il y aura bientôt tellement de participants que tout le monde finira par être sélectionner...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour cela que je m'auto-sélectionne


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Comme je n'ai pas vos moyens technologiques, je la fait "old school"
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 elle est où la VRAIE liste


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















 MDR


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

ZUT, j'en ai renversé mon coca sur le clavier, c'est grave ?


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé, c'est la vraie liste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tu n'as pas vu le nom du lauréat !


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y a vraiment pas de quoi...


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

A l'unanimité, le vainqueur est  ... KARL40


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

tu vas pas nous faire un coup d'etat


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * A l'unanimité, le vainqueur est  ... KARL40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * ZUT, j'en ai renversé mon coca sur le clavier, c'est grave ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà un bon prétexte pour aller faire le ménage. Après, faudra penser à la cuisine.


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé, c'est la vraie liste !
> 
> ...


Bon, tu nous donnes le prochain thème tout de suite qu'on perde pas de temps !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * A l'unanimité, le vainqueur est  ... KARL40
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Félicitations Karl40


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, j'aurais voté pour krystof. Il a trop de talent celui-là.


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Félicitations Karl40
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'est une plaisanterie, de mauvais goût, mais une plaisanterie quand même


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

Plus sérieusement ....






 ... is






A toi BAAX


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Plus sérieusement ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 encoooooooooooooore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours les mêmes, c'est rien que magouille et compagnie


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois que c'est une plaisanterie, de mauvais goût, mais une plaisanterie quand même
> 
> ...



j'aime cet humour


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Plus sérieusement ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent choix


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi, j'aurais voté pour krystof. Il a trop de talent celui-là.
> 
> 
> ...



Ou 'tanplan... Il se défend pas trop mal non plus le bougre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## baax (20 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Plus sérieusement ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaahhhhh ! Face à l'abbey simpson road j'aurais pas cru que NightHomerHawk l'emporte, mais cela reste un excellent choix !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En attendant le prochain theme ...





PS Karl pour le RIB aux iles Caiman, il manque le SORT code !!


----------



## baax (20 Juin 2003)

... en plus avec toute cette vaisselle en retard !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Ou 'tanplan... Il se défend pas trop mal non plus le bougre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons qu'il se défend mieux en peinture


----------



## baax (20 Juin 2003)

Au taf !!
Rendu des copies et cérémonie de remise des médailles dimanche entre les vepres et l'angélus, ou l'inverse !


----------



## KARL40 (20 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS Karl pour le RIB aux iles Caiman, il manque le SORT code !!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as changé de banque ?


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

_J'en ai profité pour changer le titre_


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)




----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2003)

Et de un...


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2003)

Et deux...deuze....


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2003)

bonjour à tous, un  moment SVP, 
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon jeu à+


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *   bonjour à tous, un  moment SVP,
> 2.
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un robot????


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

une ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et deux ...


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juin 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

" _1.A robot may not injure a human being, or,through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.

2.A robot must obey the orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law. 

3.A robot must protect its own existence so long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Laws.  


0. The Zeroth Law of Robotics: A robot may not injure humanity, or, through inaction, allow humanity to come to harm._ "

Isaac  Asimov


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et d'un


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2003)

et de deux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

bzzz bzzz bzzz


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

je viens de retrouver Aricosec !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est un robot en fait !!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

et de 00110001...


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

... et de 00110010 !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

juste pour le fun, parce que les films ont marqué mon enfance...


----------



## rillettes (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## rillettes (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## baax (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * et de 00110001...




* 

[/QUOTE]

"Danger Will Robinson !! Danger !!"


----------



## baax (23 Juin 2003)

Les nominés aux "botscars" seront annoncés tres bientot donc faîtes fissa pour participer !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## baax (23 Juin 2003)

20h40 Cloture des inscriptions !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * 20h40 Cloture des inscriptions !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20h55 l'heure des résultats !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wahou !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bravo !! Je l'avais pas vu la première fois !

Ca mérite quelques étoiles


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wahou !!!!!
> 
> ...



ouvres les yeux


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

merde j'avais pas vu, je suis meme pas nominé


----------



## baax (23 Juin 2003)

J'en connais qui vont encore râler ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Après avoir beacoup hésité entre les 4 finalistes voici le gagnant .....
......





Encore lui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Bravo 'Tanplan !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * J'en connais qui vont encore râler !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y a de quoi râler au vue des personnes nominées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 suivez mon regard !!!


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo 'tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












superbe ton image ... et bravo baax , ton enveloppe ... chapeau !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

Bravo 'tanplan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens étonnant que tu sois pas


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tiens étonnant que tu sois pas
> 
> ...


Que je sois pas quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Que je sois pas quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

là


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

mais me voilà rassuré


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * J'en connais qui vont encore râler !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo m'sieur Victor !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent choix...


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

Je vous donne le nouveau sujet avant mercredi, c'est promis !!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Je vous donne le nouveau sujet avant mercredi, c'est promis !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et les resultats ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et les resultats ?  *


Avant aussi !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

Je vous laisse jusqu'à mardi milieu de journée...

Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2003)

et de 2


----------



## barbarella (23 Juin 2003)

Au cas ou je sois absente le jour des résultats, bravo au gagnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, la première :


----------



## barbarella (23 Juin 2003)

Et comme il n'y a rien à perdre :

La seconde :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)

Bravo au gagnant ! Très bon choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici donc, ma première vision:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)

Seconde vision  :


----------



## Ruban (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## Ruban (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (23 Juin 2003)

et la dernière:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2003)

Bonjour, et bonne semaine...  

N°1:





N°2:


----------



## baax (23 Juin 2003)

Premiere image en 1952 !!


----------



## baax (23 Juin 2003)

Et la deuxième en 1962 ! 

"Happy birthday Mister President ! poo-poo-pidoo !!"


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ça c'est de la soucoupe !!


----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ça fait plaisir de revoir sa frimousse... Sacré David !!


----------



## rillettes (24 Juin 2003)

Une soucoupe carrée !!


----------



## rillettes (24 Juin 2003)

Ça, c'est la mienne !! Elle est choupinette en rose non ?


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juin 2003)

une 




deux





et évidement ...


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

C'est pour bientôt... cloture du bureau des candidatures à 14h30...


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

C'est fermé...


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juin 2003)

Les résultats dans la foulée ou ce soir?


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

Merci à :
- m'sieur 'ti Cut
- barbarella
- alexm31
- Ruban
- ginette107
- Fred66
- chagregel
- Baax
- kristof
- KARL40
- rillettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- anntraxh


_12 participants dont plusieurs multi-pseudos, c'est pas lourd comme récolte..._


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Bon on attend


----------



## KARL40 (24 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon on attend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On passe plus de temps à attendre qu'à jouer


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Ont été retenue par moi-même, dans le désordre...

- *chagregel*







- *baax*







- *kristof*







- *KARL40*







- *rillettes*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * C'est fermé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouvrez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas joué !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *

- rillettes




* 

[/QUOTE]

Rillettes est disqualifié pour tromperie honteuse sur la personne de l'arbitre - moi même et tentative de corruption... Et toc !!


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Ont été retenue par moi-même, dans le désordre...

- chagregel

- baax

- kristof

- KARL40

- rillettes

* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez, a plus


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouvrez !!!
> 
> ...



Trop tard...


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Et le gagnant est... Bien qu'au coude à coude (si je puis dire) avec baax... *kristof !! *























maintenant, vous pouvez râler si vous voulez, kristof, à toi le bébé !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Une mention spéciale tout de même à KARL40...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Une mention spéciale tout de même à KARL40... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La prochaine fois, plutôt que le prix d'honneur, la palme me conviendrait plus


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La prochaine fois, plutôt que le prix d'honneur, la palme me conviendrait plus
> 
> ...



Mais c'est un début, on reconnait mon travail de recherche


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Merci à :
- m'sieur 'ti Cut
- barbarella
- alexm31
- Ruban
- ginette107
- Fred66
- chagregel
- Baax
- kristof
- KARL40
- rillettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- anntraxh


12 participants dont plusieurs multi-pseudos, c'est pas lourd comme récolte...


















* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Bravo krystoph



je garde le moral


----------



## baax (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo krystoph
> je garde le moral
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil !


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Et le gagnant est... Bien qu'au coude à coude (si je puis dire) avec baax... kristof !! 























maintenant, vous pouvez râler si vous voulez, kristof, à toi le bébé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci bien mon brave.

Heu, sauf que kristof, ça s'écrit  *krystof*


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo krystoph
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil. Krystoph, ça s'écrit  *krystof*


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Bon, alors voici le nouveau thème :  *poil*


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Délai : jeudi à 20 heures.

Résultats à 19 heures pile poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Pince à épiler interdite.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Délai : jeudi à 20 heures.
> 
> Résultats à 19 heures pile poil
> 
> ...



c'est pas le contraire ?

Délai : jeudi à 19 heures.

Résultats à 20 heures pile poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Pince à épiler interdite.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pareil. Krystoph, ça s'écrit  krystof
> 
> ...



désolé, j'etais un peu speed st'aprém  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo quand meme


----------



## Oizo (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pas le contraire ?
> 
> ...



Non, on fait come j'ai dit.

Et je rajoute : nominations à 21 heures.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, on fait come j'ai dit.
> 
> ...



J'ai tjrs riens pigé


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tout le monde n'est pas égal face à la nature


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

Même les guitares


----------



## chagregel (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai tjrs riens pigé
> 
> ...


Moi non plus, ca doit etre mon neurone...


----------



## Ruban (25 Juin 2003)

La première :


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moi non plus, ca doit etre mon neurone...
> 
> 
> ...



Bon krystof, tu nous expliques


----------



## chagregel (25 Juin 2003)

#1°





#2°


----------



## Ruban (25 Juin 2003)

La seconde :


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, on fait come j'ai dit.
> 
> ...



il tape fort le soleil en ce moment dans le sud !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heu, sauf que kristof, ça s'écrit  krystof
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas "môssieur" aussi pendant que tu y es...


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Et d'une...


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> #2°
> 
> ...



Excellent !!


----------



## macelene (25 Juin 2003)

bonsoir à tutti
1  poil d'araignée au microscope électronique


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

... et de deuze !!


----------



## macelene (25 Juin 2003)

et de deux pantoufles en poil de castor pour le coin du feu


----------



## baax (25 Juin 2003)

Une


----------



## ginette107 (25 Juin 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et d'une
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent choix KARL40


----------



## baax (25 Juin 2003)

et deux


----------



## ginette107 (25 Juin 2003)

et d'une;


----------



## ginette107 (25 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * et deux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon dieu quelle horreur !!


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> excellent choix KARL40
> 
> ...



Musicalement oui, mais au niveau du jeu j'en suis moins sûr !


----------



## anntraxh (25 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Pourquoi pas "môssieur" aussi pendant que tu y es... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une idée. Je vais y réfléchir. Je pense à "Don" aussi.


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une idée. Je vais y réfléchir. Je pense à "Don" aussi.
> 
> ...



"*Don*"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu parles d'un cadeau


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Don"
> 
> ...



Heu...tu es en compétition pour ce nouveau thème


----------



## baax (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] *





Mon dieu quelle horreur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

N'est-ce pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu veux en savoir plus sur "Furman le robot aux jambes poilues (la preuve ) qui fait du karaté" tu peux aller là ... 
La génèse de Furman ! 

là ...
Furman versus Morpheus ! 

et encore là ...
La technologie top-secret ! 

Bonne lecture !!


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> N'est-ce pas !!
> 
> ...



Le soldat du 21e siècle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça fout vraiment la pétoche ce truc !!


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

Bon... Ces résultats... C'est pour quand ? Ça commence à faire long là, il fait chaud à attendre en plein soleil !!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Bon... Ces résultats... C'est pour quand ? Ça commence à faire long là, il fait chaud à attendre en plein soleil !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, on va tous s'asseoir autour du "poil", histoire de se réchauffer un peu et désigner le vainqueur.


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

Tu as pensé à prendre la glacière et le parasol ? C'est chaud bouillant à c't' heure !!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

J'ai aussi des sacs plastique, pour ceux qui supportent pas le rosé bien frais.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai aussi des sacs plastique, pour ceux qui supportent pas le rosé bien frais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu t'es décidé au moins sur les horaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




résultats a 19h, nominations a 20h, clôture du jeu a 21h c'était ca non


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> résultats a 19h, nominations a 20h, clôture du jeu a 21h c'était ca non
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toujours ça


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est toujours ça
> 
> 
> ...


On m'aurrait mentie????


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

A l'insu de ton plein gré


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est toujours ça
> 
> ...



et ce le meme jour ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

Putain !! 21h !! C'est long !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * Putain !! 21h !! C'est long !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

on se demande bien pourquoi on attend


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on se demande bien pourquoi on attend
> 
> ...


je ne te le fais pas dire...


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
je ne te le fais pas dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est comme les homme politique, ils aiment se faire désirer....


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

Bon


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

Bah


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

On


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

Va


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

Flooder


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

Je te fais plaisir GlobalCut  ????


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Je suis chez moi, et je fais ce que je veux.

Alors...on a peur de la bête. Gniaarrrgggg


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis chez moi, et je fais ce que je veux.
> 
> Alors...on a peur de la bête. Gniaarrrgggg
> 
> ...



Encore une légende tout ça...


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Tu veux faire connaissance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viens voir....ZIP


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Bon, comme la mode des nominations est de présenter quelque chose du plus bel effet, je vous prépare une petite séance de remise des récompenses comme il se doit, histoire de ne pas déroger à la règle.


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, comme la mode des nominations est de présenter quelque chose du plus bel effet, je vous prépare une petite séance de remise des récompenses comme il se doit, histoire de ne pas déroger à la règle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est pour quand ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, comme la mode des nominations est de présenter quelque chose du plus bel effet, je vous prépare une petite séance de remise des récompenses comme il se doit, histoire de ne pas déroger à la règle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vas y arriver tout seul ou il te faut un peu d'aide ? T'as un stagiaire pour te donner un coup de main ?


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Tu vas y arriver tout seul ou il te faut un peu d'aide ? T'as un stagiaire pour te donner un coup de main ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

20 ans d'étude pour voir ce que tu vas voir. Non, je ne révellerai pas mes secrets de fabrication.


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et c'est pour quand ?
> 
> ...



Changement de programme (je vous rappelle que je fais ce que je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Résultats vers 23 heures (si je suis encore en état).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc, pour vous faire patienter, voici les nominations.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Changement de programme (je vous rappelle que je fais ce que je veux
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord !! Tu nous avais promis les nominations après les résultats !!


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Changement de programme (je vous rappelle que je fais ce que je veux
> 
> ...


Ou ou ou ?????

T'es deja dans un sale etat???


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Du grand art, j'vous avais dit.


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Du grand art, j'vous avais dit.
> 
> ...



Ah oui, superbe, très réussi


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'écris vraiment comme un cochon !!


----------



## baax (27 Juin 2003)

Pfiouuuu !!! Ca c'est du design global !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








C'est dommage que les nominations soient aussi décevantes.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un grand bravo à la participation virtuelle de sonnyboy !!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
T'écris vraiment comme un cochon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

On veut faire plaisir et voilà le résultat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bah je metterai de l'helvetica la prochaine fois, puisque cette font ne te plaît pas.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On veut faire plaisir et voilà le résultat.
> 
> ...



Qu'on m'amène le fondeur tout de suite !!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

un grand bravo à la participation virtuelle de sonnyboy !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te dis pas ce qu'il y a dans l'enveloppe


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te dis pas ce qu'il y a dans l'enveloppe
> 
> ...


Zip...?


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Zip...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan...j'avais pas d'enveloppe à soufflets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça rentrait pas.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * Je te fais plaisir GlobalCut  ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'est bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



continue


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HÉ!!! tu m'as oublié


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui c'est bien
> 
> ...



hum hum !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







moi non plus je ne suis pas dans l'enveloppe


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2003)

oui...

mais ....

bon....
quoi... ???

hin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

tu fais'Ch je viens voir les resultat et puis rien


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

et bien je suis pas pret d revenir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

quoique tant que j'aurais pas gagné je reviendrais flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

enfin si j'ai que ca a faire


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

et je peux trouver du tps


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

rien que pour


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

le PLAISIRIR


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

je sais plus ce que je voulais dire


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

bon c'est pour quand ????


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

....still waiting


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * ....still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben oui on attend, mais moi pas plus logntemps je ne suis m^ pas nominée.




Normal on fait gagner une première fois, histoire de paraître cool et puis après zou, plus rien, nada, niente, aux oubliettes.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * quoique tant que j'aurais pas gagné je reviendrais flooder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rien n'est moins sur ....


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

toujours rieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## bonpat (27 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Normal on fait gagner une première fois, histoire de paraître cool et puis après zou, plus rien, nada, niente, aux oubliettes.    *



J'ai essayé en balancant des photos de chat en rapport avec le sujet et bien j'en ai fait un dicton :

*Toujours nominé, toujours nominé.* 

_je vais essayer de revenir discrétement
J'arriverai peut-être à gagner à l'usure ou si je suis tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Bravo !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Bravo


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Bravo anntrahx, et c'est quoi le prochain thème


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je sais, je dessine vachement bien.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, je sais, je dessine vachement bien.
> 
> ...








 oui aussi


----------



## bonpat (27 Juin 2003)

Au fait j'arrive peut-être comme un poil sur Kojak mais quelqu'un a-til déjà pensé à archiver, cataloguer tous les gagnants de ce jeu ?
Ou vous attendez que je le fasse ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ou vous attendez que je le fasse ?
> 
> 
> ...



Comment çà ? C'est pas encore fait ?


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Ou vous attendez que je le fasse ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une bonne idée.
Rends toi utile, un peu.


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait j'arrive peut-être comme un poil sur Kojak mais quelqu'un a-til déjà pensé à archiver, cataloguer tous les gagnants de ce jeu ?
> Ou vous attendez que je le fasse ?
> 
> 
> ...



Vas-y bonpat, fais nous le à la macelene. Nous attendons !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vas-y bonpat, fais nous le à la macelene. Nous attendons !
> 
> ...



ouais un recensement de tous les vainqueurs et de leurs images et une élection via sondage !!! (il en a au moins pour l'après midi on est peinard !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouais un recensement de tous les vainqueurs et de leurs images et une élection via sondage !!! (il en a au moins pour l'après midi on est peinard !!
> 
> ...



Ca c'est vache


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vas-y bonpat, fais nous le à la macelene. Nous attendons !
> 
> ...



ya du boulot vu le nombre de pages à consulter!!!!!
Courage à celui qui va prendre la main de ce collector


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ya du boulot vu le nombre de pages à consulter!!!!!
> Courage à celui qui va prendre la main de ce collector
> ...



allez pour ne pas passer pour une vache (c'est Nephou la vache je le rappelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je m'y colle. Et en attendant on peut avoir le nouveau thème ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saloperie !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je sais plus ce que je voulais dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien va te coucher


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Saloperie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé, j'avais plus de tipex


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dépose de suite une réclamation et demande qu'une enquête appronfondie soit menée par le grand arbitre !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé, j'avais plus de tipex
> 
> ...


Trafic d'influence !! C'est une honte !!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

De toute façon, ton chèque n'est toujours pas arrivé.
D'où mon changement de dernière seconde.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Je dépose de suite une réclamation et demande qu'une enquête appronfondie soit menée par le grand arbitre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

je crois que l'on m'appelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors au vue des manigances frauduleuses et de l'absence de tipex (délit qui se voit infligé d'une lourde amende comme prévu dans le règlement), attendu que mon nom ne figurait pas parmi la liste de vainqueur.... je déclare l'élection d'Antraxx légale comme décidé par la Cour Suprème !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










enfin si elle veut bien prendre sa victoire ...


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Y manquerait plus que ça que mon jugement soit remis en question. Non mais.


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> enfin si elle veut bien prendre sa victoire ...
> ...



On a qu'à la donner à bonpat ou à 'ti cut... Si c'est pour une bonne oeuvre...


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Nan, c'est moi qui décide.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Et bien va te coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ca y est j'ai fini ma sieste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toujours pas de sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

On a qu'à la donner à bonpat ou à 'ti cut... Si c'est pour une bonne oeuvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

non, rien


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci merci merci ......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 un nouveau thème , alors ? .... ben,  "Art Nouveau" !

pas de limitation ... (affiche, architecture, bijou, mobilier ... etc etc )

à vous !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

et d'une


----------



## chagregel (28 Juin 2003)

2000  "Sur L´Autoroute", Galerie Tomás March, Valencia. 





Philippe Starck, Tbook, (prototype) 2003


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

et remise des prix dimanche à 20h, tant pis pour les ceusses qui partent en WE ...


----------



## chagregel (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et remise des prix dimanche à 20h, tant pis pour les ceusses qui partent en WE ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est pour ca que j'ai posté avant de partir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> merci merci merci ......
> 
> ...



ça c'est un thème qui me plaît !!!     bravo anntraxh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hé hé à  vous les filles.. et hop!


----------



## baax (28 Juin 2003)

Voici deja la première. De Mucha siouplait !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Allez, c'est parti !

*Image n°1*


 

*Image n°2*


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

et de2


----------



## baax (28 Juin 2003)

Et la deuxième. C'était quand meme autre chose le design mackintosh au début du siècle !!






Si vous jouez aux sims vous pouvez avoir les mêmes !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

Et de UNE:




Celle-ci provient d'un site que j'aime beaucoup dédié à Mucha et vous invite le visiter en cliquant sur l'image


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

Et de deux :


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juin 2003)

pour la premiere une carte postale:


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juin 2003)

et la deuxième :






ps: ce thème est très bien, mais difficile car on en posterait bien plus de deux!!!


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

A l'occasion du 46 ième jeu "et avec google" (donc bientôt 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je remplace bonpat au pied levé.... zieutez bien le forum, l'ultra sondage arrive .....


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

Une :

Philippe Stark


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

Deux :

Jean Nouvel


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)




----------



## prerima (28 Juin 2003)

La première :






Et la deuxième :


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juin 2003)

Le pire ... 






... et le "meilleur"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









"Merci de laisser l'endroit aussi propre que vous l'avez trouvé en entrant"


----------



## Ruban (28 Juin 2003)

La première :

Brancusi :


----------



## Ruban (28 Juin 2003)

La seconde :

Tapies :


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

*Image n°3* 

http://homepage.swissonline.ch/fromagerie/a_la_carte.htm


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Image n°3
> 
> http://homepage.swissonline.ch/fromagerie/a_la_carte.htm
> 
> ...



Je crois que le thème est *L'Art nouveau* et non *Lard nouveau*


----------



## barbarella (29 Juin 2003)

Juste pour remonter le sujet


----------



## pommecroquee (29 Juin 2003)

et d'une :


----------



## pommecroquee (29 Juin 2003)

quel est le rapport avec le thème ? Google semble en trouver un


----------



## steve mcqueen (30 Juin 2003)

ma première image :


----------



## steve mcqueen (30 Juin 2003)

et ma seconde image :


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

Ouf !! Je suis encore dans les délais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Alors... Zi ouane...


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

et ma deuze !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

tiens Barbarella fais dans l'art nouveau ...


----------



## silex (30 Juin 2003)

1 .


----------



## silex (30 Juin 2003)

2 .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

vu que j'arrive en dernier ..


----------



## rillettes (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## rillettes (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

fermeture des portes du sujet "Art nouveau " dans 30 minutes .... , les visiteurs sont priés de poster une image ou deux, ou de se diriger vers la caisse ... ( appel "micro" : " moiselle Jeanne, renfort caisse, siyouplait ! " ... avec l'accent wallon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

il est 30 minutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait c'est quand les proclamations des nominés et les resultats


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

( fermeture du sujet !)

y'aura pas de nominés, ni d'enveloppe ni tout ça ... je suis trop occupée à finaliser mon choix, une fois de plus trop de belles images, trop difficile de choisir ... résultat bientôt ...

en attendant, allez visiter ceci
 musée Victor Horta 





ou mieux, venez à Bruxelles ! ( et à Liège)


ps : Prerima, fais-toi offrir aussi un séjour à l'hôtel Gellert à Buda-Pest, si tu en as l'occasion, je l'ai vu en vrai dans ma vie  antérieure, c'est merveilleux !


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : Prerima, fais-toi offrir aussi un séjour à l'hôtel Gellert à Buda-Pest, si tu en as l'occasion, je l'ai vu en vrai dans ma vie  antérieure, c'est merveilleux !    *


ou offres-toi ...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> ou offres-toi ...
> 
> 
> ...



ou offres-moi


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

bon ... on peut faire des ex aequo ???? 





non, je ne crois pas ... alors je me décide, le gagnant est 

GlobalCut avec 





parce que la Pomme "Art nouveau" je ne m'y attendais pas .... 

et une mention spéciale pour Fred66 avec





voilà voilà ... bravo GlobalCut !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

merci, merci, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca me fait vraiment plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me concerte avec moi-meme et **** pour le prochain sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

et voici le nouveau sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

clôture des propositions, demain, lundi 29 juin 2003 à 22h00


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

nominations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je sais pas si il y en aura


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

résultats, juste aprés


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Trop fort ce thème j'adore !! On trouve de touyt mais alors vraiment de tout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si seulement on avait le droit d'en mettre plusieurs !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez zou !















bon cette fois ci çà marche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

supralol !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













c'est bien çà le thème ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si seulement on avait le droit d'en mettre plusieurs !!
> 
> ...



oui 2, c'est meme toi qui l'a dis


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh ben .... ?!?!?!?


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bon ... on peut faire des ex aequo ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anntraxh t'avais pas vu mes photos ?
a moins que tu sois hyper-susceptible...


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *  Prerima, fais-toi offrir aussi un séjour à l'hôtel Gellert à Buda-Pest, si tu en as l'occasion, je l'ai vu en vrai dans ma vie  antérieure, c'est merveilleux !    *



J'y suis allé je confirme.
Par contre on ne comprend rien de ce qu'ils disent


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * merci, merci, merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo global en toute sincérité.

De toute façon je préfère ne pas gagner, j'ai pas d'idées pour un prochain sujet


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

On change de genre...

*photo n°1*


 

*photo n°2*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

Des thèmes comme ça, on en veut encore


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

et d'une :


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

Et de deux (connue, mais tellement belle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

Petite precision sur la régle du jeu :

il faut aller sur le site google image 
ecrire le theme (en ce moment "dans ton") dans le champs de recherche
et seuls ces resultats pourront participer au jeu.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

je vous propose donc d'y retourner et de faire de nouvelles propositions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais vos photos etaient bien sinon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Petite precision sur la régle du jeu :
> 
> il faut aller sur le site google image
> ecrire le theme (en ce moment "dans ton") dans le champs de recherche
> et seuls ces resultats pourront participer au jeu.   *



Tention the big à ton pantalon !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quelle poigne !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

no 1


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

no 2


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

*Photo n°1*


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Petite precision sur la régle du jeu :
> 
> il faut aller sur le site google image
> ecrire le theme (en ce moment "dans ton") dans le champs de recherche
> et seuls ces resultats pourront participer au jeu.   *



Ouais mais non mais euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est trop limité là, pour trouver ze image of ze victory of da death...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

Bon... same player shoot again...

Et d'une


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2003)

et de deux


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2003)

first one


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2003)

second


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (30 Juin 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## krystof (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## barbarella (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## Ruban (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## Ruban (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Vous avez jusqu'à 22h00 pour faire vos propositions


----------



## pommecroquee (1 Juillet 2003)

et d'une : dans ton automobile avec tes gamins


----------



## pommecroquee (1 Juillet 2003)

et de deux  *dans ton* cratère


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Bienvenue au "et avec Google" show (sans artifices ni trompettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Sont venus voir dans ton :

*Finn_Atlas 
bonpat 
[MGZ] Black Beru 
Fred66
macelene 
ginette107 
krystof
barbarella 
'tanplan 
KARL40 
Ruban 
baax 
pommecroquee * 

Merci à tous de votre participation et bravo également pour les images qui n'étaient pas dans ton Google


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Les nominés sortis de dans ton sont :

macelene &gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




krystof &gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'tanplan &gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ruban &gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




baax  &gt;


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Mon choix dans ton, va etre dur


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

And Ladies and Gentlemen celui qui l'a dans son est :

baax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








avec une mention spéciale pour 'tanplan


----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas vrai ! Qui était dans le jury ? Ils ont été payés !!!

C'est une parodie de démocratie !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas vrai ! Qui était dans le jury ? Ils ont été payés !!!
> 
> C'est une parodie de démocratie !!!
> 
> ...



C'est moi le jury t'as un probleme ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *  Ils ont été payés !!!
> 
> *



ah oui tiens au faite, maintenant que tu en parles, t'as pensé à m'envoyer l'enveloppe ?


----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)

Oui oui !
Par kronoppost  ! Normalement tu devais la recevoir dans 85 jours !!
Merci kronoppost  !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Si tu veux pas donner le prochain sujet, c'est tanplan qui le fera


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas vrai ! Qui était dans le jury ? Ils ont été payés !!!
> 
> C'est une parodie de démocratie !!!
> 
> ...



pourquoi dire des trucs si méchants c le choix de Glob, tu devrais être flatté(e)


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * Oui oui !
> Par kronoppost  ! Normalement tu devais la recevoir dans 85 jours !!
> Merci kronoppost  !
> 
> ...



merci tu me rassures, ca va tomber pile poil pour la sortie du G5


----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pourquoi dire des trucs si méchants*



C'est plus fort que moi !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Bon tu acceptes d'avoir gagné ou pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon tu acceptes d'avoir gagné ou pas ?  *



c'est dingue où 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peux en arriver


----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)

Pour sur, Globcut !!  ca n'arrive pas tous les jours !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est curieux je n'ai plus de connexion avec google ce soir !! et vous ???


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

Si ca va Google image


----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)

nan ! chez moi google ne passe plus !!

j'ai un "http://&lt;&lt;&lt;.google.fr/imghp.....meta=" a échoué !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Curieux ca !! J'ai été banni de google !! je redemarre pour voir mais c'est franchement bizarre !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)

en wanamoo pro ca m'est deja arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez je te laisse chercher le nouveau thème, moi je vais me coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit à tous et toute


----------



## baax (1 Juillet 2003)

A tous

Un pote a moi (josé) m'a refilé le sujet !
Nomination et résultats demain soir meme endroit meme heure !

Cordialement

Les informations figurant sur ce post ont un caractère strictement
confidentiel et sont exclusivement adressées au destinataire mentionné
ci-dessus. Tout usage, reproduction ou divulgation de ce post
est strictement interdit si vous n'en êtes pas le destinataire.
Dans ce cas veuillez nous en avertir immédiatement par la même voie
et de détruire l'original. Merci

This post is intended only for use of the individual or entity to
which it is adressed and may contain information that is privileged,
confidential and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. Any use, distribution or copying of this post is strictly prohibited if you
are not the addressee. If so, please notify us immediatly by e-mail, and
destroy the original. Thank you.


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)

Miam miam...


----------



## KARL40 (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

*Photo n° 1*


----------



## ginette107 (1 Juillet 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (1 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

*Photo n°2* 



 

_Je me demande vraiment si j'ai raison d'insister avec ces chats..._


----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## rillettes (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## rillettes (1 Juillet 2003)




----------



## rillettes (1 Juillet 2003)

Et juste pour le fun...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

1/







2/


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

19h30 : Dernier appel pour les images de "et avec google" sujet Hamburger !!

et pour citer Rillettes :


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et pour citer Rillettes :
> 
> ...



Manquerait plus qu'il gagne celui-là tiens...!!


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Manquerait plus qu'il gagne celui-là tiens...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Aucune chance, le jury a été soudoyé !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aucune chance, le jury a été soudoyé !
> 
> ...



Hééé!!! baax, j'ai toujours pas recu le colis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est normal


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hééé!!! baax, j'ai toujours pas recu le colis
> 
> ...



Non c'est Kronopost  !


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas ça qui va me décourager !


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

Et la gagnante ? c'est qui ?


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Excellent ! J'adore. Surtout le "Wanted José".


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas ça qui va me décourager !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as raison, il en faut plus pour que je gagne


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

And the winner is ...

Annthrax  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Annthrax

avec une mention spéciale pour 'tanplan carcajou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais 3 fois de suite gagnant aurait été louche !! De plus le virement a été réalisé en zlotys et non en livres sterling !!


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

je suis très fier de poster dans le même thread qu'annntrhrahxxh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














































_- ça suffit là !_ 
- encore un , please?
_- ok !_ 
-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_- allez, file au lit maintenant !_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> avec une mention spéciale pour 'tanplan carcajou
> ...



lopette !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *De plus le virement a été réalisé en zlotys et non en livres sterling !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mon avis que ton banquier t'as encore entubé sur ce coup...


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

Pour connaître le prochain gagnant, vous pouvez toujours lire dans les Annthrax de poisson.
Arrfff !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * And the winner is ...
> 
> Annthrax
> 
> ...



Tres bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon quand est-ce qu'on mange pour de vrai


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
mon avis que ton banquier t'as encore entubé sur ce coup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Vérifie quand même bien ton relevé !!!


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

Prochain sujet ?
on attend


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2003)

merci .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ce jour est un jour spécial pour moi , je n'ai pas à expliquer ça ici 

un seul thème dans ma tête ... 

"vivre"


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ce jour est un jour spécial pour moi , je n'ai pas à expliquer ça ici
> *


On est pas assez bien pour toi !? pfffff


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> On est pas assez bien pour toi !? pfffff
> 
> 
> ...


si, vous êtes ... mais ce n'est ni l'endroit ni le moment ... bonne nuit, bonpat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




place aux images!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> si, vous êtes ... mais ce n'est ni l'endroit ni le moment ... bonne nuit, bonpat !
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne idée !!


----------



## ginette107 (2 Juillet 2003)

alors pour le côté epicurien de la vie, photo n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (2 Juillet 2003)

photo n°2:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

*image n°1  de Matisse* 



cliquez sur l'image pour voir plus grand ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   sorry,  ça fonctionne à l'envers  de grand à petit


----------



## maousse (2 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *sorry,  ça fonctionne à l'envers  de grand à petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça valait le coup de se donner la peine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * ça valait le coup de se donner la peine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hé hé salut Maousse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pourtant j'ai mis les codes d'url et image dans le bon ordre


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * And the winner is ...
> 
> Annthrax
> 
> ...



Oui, bravo annthrax pour cette image et surtout pour ton nouveau thème.

Et bravo à baax pour sa superbe présentation des nominés


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

Deux :


----------



## Ruban (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La galaxie du hamburger, arff !!!


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

1


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

2


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

et en bonus ...






Vive les iconoclastes ! argl !!


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)

1/ Source : Google image






2/ Source : Google image + unaids 






Désolé pour cette image trop grande. À votre demande, je la modifierai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[Màj] Merci 'tanplan !


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé pour cette image trop grande. À votre demande, je la modifierai.
> 
> ...



ben tu peux t'y mettre tout de suite alors !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolé pour cette image trop grande. À votre demande, je la modifierai.
> 
> ...



De rien !!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

D'ailleurs si oupsy pouvait en faire autant...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

et d'une...


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

... et de deux.


----------



## rillettes (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## rillettes (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * And the winner is ...
> 
> Annthrax
> 
> ...



C'est avec un peu de retard que je tiens a feliciter Annthrax.
Bravo Annthrax pour cette superbe image...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Décidément mon compte Paypal ne doit plus etre valide...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

1/






Tres bon bouquin meme si un peu déprimant.


----------



## minime (2 Juillet 2003)

1) PAN!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Décidément mon compte Paypal ne doit plus etre valide...
> ...



C'est le banquier de baax qui merde !! Il s'est planté dans la conversion des euros en livres sterling et lui a refilé des zlotys !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Va savoir où il faut aller s'enterrer pour pouvoir dépenser ça après...!! La Haute Moldavie Septentrionale ??


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Décidément mon compte Paypal ne doit plus etre valide...
> 
> ...








 Je n'ai été avertit d'aucun mouvement sur le mien ! Tu est sur d'avoir le bon mail ??


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il est vraiment très fort ton comptable !!


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

Tiens anntraxh c'est pas la vie, mais ça aide à vivre


----------



## minime (2 Juillet 2003)

2) quel drame humain


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Il est vraiment très fort ton comptable !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un vieil ami de la famille. Mais maintenant que tu en parles cela me fais penser que ca fait un moment qu'il ne m'a pas donné de nouvelles ! Je vais l'appeler ! Alors voyons .... S ... S ... S, ah voila : A. Sirven !


----------



## baax (2 Juillet 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * 2) quel drame humain
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ah merde, Marie-Amélie ! Trop les boules ! C'est vraiment trop hard d'etre une rebelle nightclubber ! essaies le Byblos sur la N1 à la sortie de Groslais, là tu devrais pouvoir rentrer sans dire bonsoir !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

2/






Y sont-y pas mignons?


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> essaies le Byblos sur la N1 à la sortie de Groslais, là tu devrais pouvoir rentrer sans dire bonsoir !
> 
> 
> ...



Attention quand même aux chûtes d'avions... Les soirs de grand vent, il faut prendre son casque !!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens anntraxh c'est pas la vie, mais ça aide à vivre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le $ est en baisse. Mieux vaut se fier a une valeur sûre:


----------



## steve mcqueen (2 Juillet 2003)

1 -


----------



## steve mcqueen (2 Juillet 2003)

2 -


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2003)




----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2003)

18 mois de prison avec sursis. C'est la peine à laquelle ont été condamnés un commandant de l'armée britannique, Charles Ingram et son épouse Diana, pour "tricherie". Ils ont également été condamnés à 15.000 livres (21.900 euros) d'amende chacun et à acquitter les 10.000 livres (14.600 euros) de frais de justice. Ils avaient remporté le premier prix du jeu télévisé "Qui veut gagner des millions" grâce un complice dans le public. 

Ce complice, Tecwen Whittock, un professeur d'université de 53 ans, a lui été condamné à 12 mois de prison avec sursis, reconnu coupable d'avoir utilisé "une toux codée" pour signaler les bonnes réponses. A l'ouverture du procès le 5 mars, le procureur avait résumé la méthode qu'aurait utilisée l'officier pour répondre frauduleusement à plusieurs questions difficiles. Après ces questions, Charles Ingram répétait à voix haute les quatre solutions proposées par l'animateur du jeu et son complice, assis à moins de trois mètres de lui, toussait à deux reprises après la bonne réponse. 


Le militaire avait remporté un million de livres (environ 1,46 million d'euros) le 10 septembre 2001 après avoir répondu avec succès, mais avec de nombreuses hésitations, aux 15 questions de ce jeu télévisé très populaire en Grande-Bretagne.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fayot!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le $ est en baisse. Mieux vaut se fier a une valeur sûre:
> 
> ...



T'as pas autre chose que des plaquettes de beurre


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

*Photo n°1* 



 

_J'arrête les photos de chat. Les stats sont formelles, il faut une dose de sexe pour plaire._





C'est évident que c'est pas moi sur la photo, je suis trop pudique !


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fayot!!!
> 
> ...



moi, j'aime bien les fayots .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je  vous laisse jusqu'à 21h ce soir pour "fayoter" encore un peu, et accessoirement pour rechercher une image ou 2 sur Google !


----------



## barbarella (2 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi, j'aime bien les fayots ....
> 
> ...



Je crois que ces Messieurs n'ont rien compris, voilà ca qui plaît aux Dames :


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois que ces Messieurs n'ont rien compris, voilà ca qui plaît aux Dames :
> 
> ...


Ces messieurs bossent, eux !!


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois que ces Messieurs n'ont rien compris, voilà ca qui plaît aux Dames :
> 
> ...



un vulgaire caillou ?
Tiens en v'là un plus gros :


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * 18 mois de prison avec sursis. C'est la peine à laquelle ont été condamnés un commandant de l'armée britannique, Charles Ingram et son épouse Diana, pour "tricherie". Ils ont également été condamnés à 15.000 livres (21.900 euros) d'amende chacun et à acquitter les 10.000 livres (14.600 euros) de frais de justice. Ils avaient remporté le premier prix du jeu télévisé "Qui veut gagner des millions" grâce un complice dans le public.
> 
> Ce complice, Tecwen Whittock, un professeur d'université de 53 ans, a lui été condamné à 12 mois de prison avec sursis, reconnu coupable d'avoir utilisé "une toux codée" pour signaler les bonnes réponses. A l'ouverture du procès le 5 mars, le procureur avait résumé la méthode qu'aurait utilisée l'officier pour répondre frauduleusement à plusieurs questions difficiles. Après ces questions, Charles Ingram répétait à voix haute les quatre solutions proposées par l'animateur du jeu et son complice, assis à moins de trois mètres de lui, toussait à deux reprises après la bonne réponse.
> 
> ...



Comme quoi la grippe ne paye pas...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as pas autre chose que des plaquettes de beurre
> 
> ...



L'effet lubrifiant de ce genre de plaquette est purement psychologique...

Ok je sors...


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2003)

c'est la vie 






elle est belle la vie


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juillet 2003)

et hop !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







résultat à 21h !


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et hop !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un peu tard ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas un peu tard ?
> 
> ...



J'ai pas encore joué

fremez pas les portes maintenant


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas un peu tard ?
> 
> ...



nonononop !!


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon, on va attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Pfffffffffffffffffff..................


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, on va attendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je m'y met dessus tout de suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



d'ici 30 min y'aura mes 2 photos


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

et de une


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juillet 2003)

on ferme ! bientôt les résultats ...


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juillet 2003)

un peu plus tôt que prévu ... et le vainqueur est ... bebert !
















bravo bebert, pour les deux images que tu as trouvées ! 
merci à toutes celles etceux qui ont participé

 ( et merci pour les fleurs ... ! )


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ( et merci pour les fleurs ... ! )
> 
> ...



La bourse de la city est tombée si bas ?!! j'en fais quoi moi maintenant de mes livres sterling ??!


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * un peu plus tôt que prévu ... et le vainqueur est ... bebert !
> *


Et c'est quoi l'image gagnante ?


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Et c'est quoi l'image gagnante ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
ben les deux images de bebert, j'ai pas su me décider ... je les aime beaucoup toutes les deux !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Et c'est quoi l'image gagnante ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Laisse tomber, on t'as dit que c'etait comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Si ca sent pas l'arnaque ca


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> ben les deux de bebert, j'ai pas su me décider ... je les aime beaucoup toutes les deux !
> 
> 
> ...



qu'est-ce que je disais


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> qu'est-ce que je disais
> 
> ...


t'as déjà vu un "et avec Google " qu'était pas de l'arnaque, mon bon GlobalCut ?!?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> t'as déjà vu un "et avec Google " qu'était pas de l'arnaque, mon bon GlobalCut ?!?
> 
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## bonpat (3 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * un peu plus tôt que prévu ... et le vainqueur est ... bebert !
> 
> bravo bebert, pour les deux images que tu as trouvées !
> merci à toutes celles etceux qui ont participé
> ...



Ouf, j'ai cru que j'allais gagner !!!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui
> 
> ...



Bien dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vivement que je gagne à nouveau afin que le doux parfum de l'impartialité envahisse à nouveau ces lieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
Comment ça, il faut participer pour gagner!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On me cache tout... 
_Pis je suis sûr qu'il y a moyen de s'arranger... _


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Bien dit
> 
> ...



Tu crois que j'aurais pas du donner la mains a un non UltrFlooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










M'en fiche je suis integre moi


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

Tout ça, ça me donne la pêche, le prochain thème s'il te plaît bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ un jour je gagnerai_


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

Je suis rouge de timidité et de bonheur !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci anntraxh !!!

Je n'ai pas préparé le nouveau thème, vous pouvez patienter jusqu'à demain ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_bebert : fournisseur officiel de délais._


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bebert : fournisseur officiel de délais. *


C'est comme ça quand on laisse gagner les amateurs...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2003)

[Ó?Å]ª|Æ·|?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ben c'est pas gagné


----------



## bonpat (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et ben c'est pas gagné
> 
> ...


moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien ce que je me disais


----------



## katarina (3 Juillet 2003)

je vais aussi jouer pour le prochain des jeux.
j'ai un peu bu alors je rigole tout le temps

Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * je vais aussi jouer pour le prochain des jeux.
> j'ai un peu bu alors je rigole tout le temps
> 
> Katarina
> *



Ils sont encore plus fous qu'ailleurs, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais tu verras que c'est amusant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tu pourras t'y faire des amies


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et tu pourras t'y faire des amies
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu voulais écrire "faire des amis"


----------



## pommecroquee (3 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



il est vachement bien ton gif. Tu as fait ça avec quel logiciel ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut bebert, on est demain


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * je vais aussi jouer pour le prochain des jeux.
> *



Je peux jouer avec toi Katarina?


----------



## baax (3 Juillet 2003)

pommecroquee a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il est vachement bien ton gif.*



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				pommecroquee a dit:
			
		

> * Tu as fait ça avec quel logiciel ?   *



Pour l'animation; je fais ca avec Maya ! Le plus dur c'est de donner cet aspect 2D avec un logiciel 3D !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Plus sérieusement, c'est de l'illustrator importé et animé dans flash puis exporté en GIF animé.


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Salut bebert, on est demain
> 
> ...



Bonjour tout le monde !

Le thème est très original aujourd'hui : *pomme* sur google et autres liens.

Clôture et résultats : lundi (cause fermeture pendant le week-end).

Bonne chance à toutes et tous !


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Clôture et résultats : lundi (cause fermeture pendant le week-end).
> 
> ...



tu ne pourrais pas faire un peu d'efforts et donner les résultats ce soir ou demain pour pas bloquer le thread jusqu'à lundi ? C'est possible ? hein ? C'est possible ? bebert ? C'est possible ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

tu ne pourrais pas faire un peu d'efforts et donner les résultats ce soir ou demain pour pas bloquer le thread jusqu'à lundi ? C'est possible ? hein ? C'est possible ? bebert ? C'est possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

'tanplan a raison bebert, ça fait long jusqu'à dimanche, dis oui, s'il te plaît, dis oui


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

tu ne pourrais pas faire un peu d'efforts et donner les résultats ce soir ou demain pour pas bloquer le thread jusqu'à lundi ? C'est possible ? hein ? C'est possible ? bebert ? C'est possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'exaspères !!!


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 'tanplan a raison bebert, ça fait long jusqu'à dimanche, dis oui, s'il te plaît, dis oui
> 
> ...


Sinon je veux bien donner le nom du gagnant pour toi bebert... Pas de problème !! À charge de revanche biensur...


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'exaspères !!!
> 
> ...


T'es lent aussi... mais lent !!


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
T'es lent aussi... mais lent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Toujours pas mis ton second neurone en service ?


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 'tanplan a raison bebert, ça fait long jusqu'à dimanche, dis oui, s'il te plaît, dis oui
> 
> ...



Toujours aussi pressée !!!
Il y a plein d'autres threads pour patienter ! 'tanplan pourrait écrire un papier pour "et avec la tête" par exemple


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toujours aussi pressée !!!
> Il y a plein d'autres threads pour patienter ! 'tanplan pourrait écrire un papier pour "et avec la tête" par exemple
> ...


Ou un autre encore : "sauvez le neurone de bebert"...


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2003)

par contre BEBERT,
contrairement a TANPLAN et BARBARELLA ,moi  je réclame des délais,j'espere que tu en tiendras compte cher ami


----------



## silex (3 Juillet 2003)

1 :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Euh ! J'ai trouvé un truc, mais je préfère n'en donner que le lien :


ps : j'ai préféré censurer mon lien - mes excuses !!!


----------



## silex (3 Juillet 2003)

2 :


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

Enfin un élément de taille pour me soutenir ! Merci l'ami Rico !


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Euh ! J'ai trouvé un truc, mais je préfère n'en donner que le lien :
> 
> [Censuré]
> 
> ...



Honte à toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[Màj]Ceci dit, il y a des enfants qui regardent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> Honte à toi !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Je sais !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'ailleurs, j'ai longuement hésité ... ... ... ensuite, je me suis dit qu'une petite période de bannissement ne pourrait m'etre que bénéfique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps :


----------



## minime (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! J'ai trouvé un truc, mais je préfère n'en donner que le lien



Aaaarrffff ! One apple a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## HeliO (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2003)

Mes excuses à toutes et tous, mais j'ai préféré censurer mon lien !


----------



## rillettes (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Enfin un élément de taille pour me soutenir ! Merci l'ami Rico !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrête de bouger bebert...!!


----------



## rillettes (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> [Màj]Ceci dit, il y a des enfants qui regardent !
> 
> ...



Les p'tits garnements !!


----------



## rillettes (3 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Mes excuses à toutes et tous, mais j'ai préféré censurer mon lien !  *


ça ne m'étonne pas de toi, vieille folle !!


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Bon je me décide à participer à ce (bête) jeu... (sans règles) et (totalement arbitraire)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais ça a l'air tellement bien....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà la première


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Et la deuxième:


----------



## aricosec (3 Juillet 2003)

et de deux
.


----------



## kodex (3 Juillet 2003)

allons-y...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * 'tanplan pourrait écrire un papier pour "et avec la tête" par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es fou ou quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu veux lui claquer son dernier neurone


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es fou ou quoi
> 
> ...


C'est quoi un neurone ???


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
C'est quoi un neurone ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas bien de "citer" mon post en rajoutant une faute.


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas bien de "citer" mon post en rajoutant une faute.
> 
> ...


t'avais qu'à éditer plus vite !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

Je ne te réponds même pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je passais juste par là pour changer le titre du thread.

Faut tout faire soi-même ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. : bebert, j'espère que tu tiendras compte de cette attention.
Fait à Nice, le 03/07/2003


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

2/


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

et oui il ya de la pomme dans ce tube à essai:


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## pommecroquee (4 Juillet 2003)

silex a dit:
			
		

> * 1 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peu après la diffusion lors du SuperBowl (la photo est prise dans le stade) de la nouvelle publicité "Lemmings", tous les spectateurs présents ne se manifestairent pas. John Sculley, patron d'apple à l'époque raconte dans son bouquin "de pepsi à apple" que je vous conseille de lire que cette pub fût une belle connerie. D'ailleurs l'agence de pub Chiat/Days, auteur de cette pub, fût mis sur la touche peu de temps après. Chiat/Days est revenu dans les valises de Steve Jobs en 1997


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## baax (4 Juillet 2003)

1


----------



## baax (5 Juillet 2003)

et 2


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2003)

one


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2003)

two


----------



## ArtBlueFun (5 Juillet 2003)

La + grosse pomme après NY :


Et de hune.


----------



## ArtBlueFun (5 Juillet 2003)

et une autre, laisse thomas


----------



## katarina (5 Juillet 2003)

je joue aussi au jeu :






l'image vient d'internet avec google en russe :

http://www.tstu.ru/win/katalog/inform/talvis/talvis13.htm


----------



## bebert (5 Juillet 2003)

Exceptionnellement, je clos le concours à l'heure d'envoi de ce post.
Merci à tous le participants et dommage pour les retardataires. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultats dans la soirée !


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Exceptionnellement, je clos le concours à l'heure d'envoi de ce post.
> Merci à tous le participants et dommage pour les retardataires.
> 
> 
> ...



A quelle heure ?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Juillet 2003)

Que de surprises à ce jeu !!


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

et   "Bonne (74)" soirée .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est quand le soir  chez toi ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et   "Bonne (74)" soirée ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il vaut mieux ne pas énerver bebert, il va demander des délais, et alors on peut craindre le pire


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il vaut mieux ne pas énerver bebert, il va demander des délais, et alors on peut craindre le pire
> 
> ...


oui ... gasp!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 on disait que j'avais rien dit !


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Oui, bah en attendant, on a toujours pas les résultats.
C'est qe j'ai déjà le prochain sujet moi.


----------



## bebert (6 Juillet 2003)

Bravo à *Philito* pour ce magnifique déshabillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









     [/b]

Merci à tous et même aux impatients !


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Bravo Philito, quelle belle pomme


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Et le prochain thème alors, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Quoi je participe qu'une seule fois comme ça pour voir, et je gagne.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi cette histoire....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon à 9.00 je donne le thème.... ça me donne le temps de me réveiller un peu.....


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Quoi je participe qu'une seule fois comme ça pour voir, et je gagne.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oui, ça a toujours été clair, c'est truqué


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

On peut quand même pas le truquer à mon insu....

Non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai rien demandé mwa....


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Bon NOUVEAU THEME: "Lundi"

surtout quand on a pas dormi du dimanche au lundi.... heu pour les résultats.... on verra mon état   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je verrais l'heure plus tard, comme je compte rentrer chez moi et dormir....

voili, voilà


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Et voilà j'ai changé le thème aussi....

Je vais pas être efficace moi aujourd'hui....


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## baax (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (7 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Ruban (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2003)

Ce jeux est décidément une mascarade!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais bon, soyons beau joeur: félicitations Philito pour cette magifique image!


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## Ruban (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Ce jeux est décidément une mascarade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour tant de félicitations que je ne puis accepter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























Je jure que je n'ai rien fait pour gagner et que ça m'est arrivé malgré moi....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je le ferais plus promis.....


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

image n°2




_regard du lundi_


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Bon, ben on verra plus tard pour les résultats, c maigre pour l'instant..... bon à demain probablement !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## pommecroquee (8 Juillet 2003)




----------



## pommecroquee (8 Juillet 2003)

Et de deux :


----------



## sveltana (8 Juillet 2003)

J'aimerais beaucoup avoir un petit Lundi comme lui


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

BON résultats à 17.30 ici même...... pour les derniers participants.....


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

Bruxelles n'est plus sur le même fuseau horaire que Liège ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'ai pas joué , mais quand même ....


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Bruxelles n'est plus sur le même fuseau horaire que Liège ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai c'est inadmissible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai c'est inadmissible
> 
> ...



On crée un comité pour les délais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (©Bébert)


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On crée un comité pour les délais ?
> 
> ...



Ben, on est pas arrivé


----------



## KARL40 (9 Juillet 2003)

Même si exceptionnellement je n'ai pas joué, j'attend également les résultats avec impatience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne serait-ce que pour juger du niveau de tricherie


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, il faudrait que je pense à un nouveau sujet


----------



## bonpat (9 Juillet 2003)

Moi je ne rejouerai que si je suis sûr de gagner !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Je joue hors concours, mais je poste quand même!
NA!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Bon NOUVEAU THEME: "Lundi"
> 
> surtout quand on a pas dormi du dimanche au lundi.... heu pour les résultats.... on verra mon état
> 
> ...



et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










t'as bien dormi au moins


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je ne rejouerai que si je suis sûr de gagner !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiéte bonpat... hii hih ih le jour où je gagne à nouveau (j'peux jouer 10x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
à coup sûr tu gagneras ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







     Parole d'oupsy  en son état actuel !!!


----------



## bonpat (9 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> Parole d'oupsy  en son état actuel !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Change pas alors !


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

En attendant les résultats si on faisait une bataille


----------



## bonpat (9 Juillet 2003)

Battue !


----------



## bonpat (9 Juillet 2003)

Bon à toi Barbarella :


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Change pas alors !
> 
> 
> ...



t'en a de bonne toi !  j'vais pas boire tout les soirs (voir les users de la nuit)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pour quelqu'un qui boit que de l'eau, j'ai fait fort hier soir


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

L'élève dépasse le maître


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Et voici l'image gagnante et plein d'excuse pour le retard......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sinon bien dormi, merci..... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ya que 17 heures de retard.....


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Au moins avec mes conneries, je suis sur de ne plus jamais être déclaré gagnant à l'insu de mon plein gré à ce jeu..... 















_ja, ja ik zaal buiten gaan (oui, oui je sors, dans la langue de theBig)_


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et voici l'image gagnante et plein d'excuse pour le retard......
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié de féliciter *Ginette107* !


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Et Félicitations à Ginette 107.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sorry for oubli.... 

Et une zolie nimage


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

Gigi étant au travail, il faudra patienter ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jusqu'à ce soir je pense


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Et nous on est pas au travail peut-être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















oui c'est de ma faute, j'aurais du le faire hier.....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Gigi étant au travail, il faudra patienter ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle doit finir a 14h aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BRAVO GINETTE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> elle doit finir a 14h aujourd'hui
> 
> ...














 Mais t'en sais des choses toi !!!


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juillet 2003)

merci, le prochain thème dans l'aprem


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

voilà le prochain thème (en faisant attention à certaines images qui pourraient être trop choquantes)
résultats vendredi à l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca t'etonnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et si tu savais...


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Et nous on est pas au travail peut-être
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il y en a au travail qui travaille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir une connexion


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

t bravo ginette


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> il y en a au travail qui travaillent: Des qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir une connexion
> 
> 
> ...








 L'es pas fou, ton patron


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (10 Juillet 2003)

Une


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## Ruban (10 Juillet 2003)

Deux


----------



## Nephou (10 Juillet 2003)

bon ben essayons alors : 1


----------



## Kak (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Nephou (10 Juillet 2003)

2


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Incroyable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a retrouvé la femme balai.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anntraxh ???


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anntraxh ???
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> MdR
> 
> ...














 Va falloir assumer, les enfants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_moi, j'ai pas vu et rien dit_


----------



## bonpat (10 Juillet 2003)

Avec celle-là je n'ai pas besoin d'une deuxième pour gagner :


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

bonjour vous tous

first one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



second one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne cogitation  Ginette 107  et bravo


----------



## baax (10 Juillet 2003)

Une







et deux


----------



## anntraxh (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi "assumer" ? c'est quoi cette réputation qu'on me fait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi je la trouve bien cette image ... et si j'étais Ginette107 , eh  ben ... je vote pour !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par oupsy


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

Pour Global !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Wahou !! Je veux le même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (et en plus l'image s'appelle thinktantk comme le dernier Blur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

deux en une !!!


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> * Une
> 
> 
> 
> *


elle marche pas ton image ruban, tu peux en poster une autre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> elle marche pas ton image ruban, tu peux en poster une autre
> 
> 
> ...



euh Gigi met tes lunettes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle marche l'image ... ou alors change d'ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (vivement 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## zele (10 Juillet 2003)

zele peut aussi zouer ?!?!


----------



## prerima (10 Juillet 2003)

Et voilà pour la deuxième !


----------



## zele (10 Juillet 2003)

zwei !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

La première


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Et la seconde pour les filles !!


----------



## macelene (10 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et la seconde pour les filles !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un éléphant ça trompe énormément 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okjesors


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et deux
> 
> ...



LOL
il me faudrait 6 écrans d'iMac pour tout voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as pas plus grand ?


----------



## Ruban (10 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> elle marche pas ton image ruban, tu peux en poster une autre
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi elle passe pas ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Juillet 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi elle passe pas ?
> 
> ...


Ben si elle passe, mais cest peut-être du xe degré  niveau encore inconnu pour nous  ?


----------



## ginette107 (10 Juillet 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi elle passe pas ?
> 
> ...


c'st bon ton image mais c'est que chez moi elle était trop longue à se charger et ça marquait une croix rouge


----------



## Philito (10 Juillet 2003)

et de une






et de deux






et voilà


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> il me faudrait 6 écrans d'iMac pour tout voir
> ...



[annonce micro]
'tanplan, euh merde ! nato kino est demandé au rayon images glouglou pour image hors gabarit
[fin annonce micro]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * et de une
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Philito tu t'es fait grillé avant par Baax


----------



## sveltana (10 Juillet 2003)

Image une :


----------



## sveltana (10 Juillet 2003)

Image deux: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pour ovus !


----------



## Philito (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Philito tu t'es fait grillé avant par Baax
> 
> ...



oui je viens de voir..... mais c'est paske qu'on ne voit que l'autre, je ne l'avais pas vue, j'ai droit à une deuxième non..... ????


----------



## Philito (10 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui je viens de voir..... mais c'est paske qu'on ne voit que l'autre, je ne l'avais pas vue, j'ai droit à une deuxième non..... ????
> 
> ...



Bien sûr c'est dans les règles art. 4


----------



## Philito (10 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien sûr c'est dans les règles art. 4   *



Ben merci, alors voici la deuxième pour remplacer celle que baax avait déjà utilisée:






et voilà


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (11 Juillet 2003)

petit message pour rappeler que vous avez jusqu'à ce soir 19h pour poster vos images


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2003)

une





et deux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Je l'avais pourtant prévenue : le canyoning et le rafting sont interdits dans les chiottes !!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je l'avais pourtant prévenue : le canyoning et le rafting sont interdits dans les chiottes !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THebig : ministre du bon gout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















J'adhère....enfin me colle pas trop tu vas m'en foutre partout !!


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Je l'avais pourtant prévenue : le canyoning et le rafting sont interdits dans les chiottes !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je croyais qu'elle était dans les toilettes d'un avion, juste au moment ou le capitaine décidait de faire un looping.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> THebig : ministre du bon gout
> 
> 
> ...


euh ! pour les ames sensibles j'avoue que c'est une simulation avec de l'excellent chocolat belge que j'ai étalé avec amour sur le sujet avant de m'étaler moi-meme par la meme occasion ! ... le coeur !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par lolita


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par lolita


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par lolita


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

Lolita ? Juste pour te dire que si tu veux jouer et espérer gagner c'est 2 images pas plus ! Pour le flood suis le chemin de l'ultraflood ....


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

bravo à tous les participants, mais désolé il y a qu'un gagnant:




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * voilà le prochain thème (en faisant attention à certaines images qui pourraient être trop choquantes)
> résultats vendredi à l'heure de l'apéro
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, ginette on en est au cinquième apéro


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juillet 2003)

bien choisi, Ginette107, bavo à macelene !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

et bravo à Krystof pour le nouvel avatar d'Antraxxh


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, ginette on en est au cinquième apéro
> 
> ...



Ça se voit.


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * et bravo à Krystof pour le nouvel avatar d'Antraxxh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne me remerciez pas, j'ai été payé en conséquence.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne me remerciez pas, j'ai été payé en conséquence.
> 
> ...



elle a passé le balai chez toi ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Bravo macelene, tiens je vais prendre un petit apéro pour fêter ça


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> elle a passé le balai chez toi ?
> 
> ...



Oui, "et avec la tête".


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo macelene, tiens je vais prendre un petit apéro pour fêter ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



barbarella et ruban qui attendent les résultats de google


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, "et avec la tête".
> 
> ...



et elle fait çà debout dans les chiottes ?


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et elle fait çà debout dans les chiottes ?
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas, c'est pas un endroit que je partage. J'aime y être seul, ne serait-ce que par respect olfactif.


----------



## anntraxh (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et elle fait çà debout dans les chiottes ?
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (12 Juillet 2003)

C'est pour quand la suite ?


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pour quand la suite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absent pendant 6 mois, et à peine arrivé, môôssieur exprime ses exigences.


----------



## nato kino (12 Juillet 2003)

Fallait pas laisser bebert dormir tout le WE, na !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Juillet 2003)

Puisque tout le monde à l'air de ronfler, je vous propose un nouveau thème : *sieste*.

Rendu des copies lundi vers midi, pour que nos vacanciers puissent faire la grasse mat.
Au "grand" finn atlas, juge suprême et grand ordonateur devant l'éternel de désigner le ou la gagnant(e)...
Ça vous va comme programme ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Au "grand" finn atlas, juge suprême et grand ordonateur devant l'éternel de désigner le ou la gagnant(e)...
> Ça vous va comme programme ???
> 
> 
> ...



Plus bas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Incline toi plus bas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il me semble que vos fonctions que je vous avais attribué dans ce thread il y a quelques temps sont toujours effectives, non ? Allez mon bras droit, continuez ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS :  _mes propos sentent l'ambiguité ... _


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

La première =


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S'ils ne sentaient que ça...!! Mais avec cette chaleur et toute cette testostérone prépubère... Je plains Prérima !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Ça vous va comme programme ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, ça ne me va pas. C'est pas toi le dernier vainqueur, et, il me semble que ce thème a déjà été proposé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Modérateurs


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Bon, bah avec ça, j'ai l'impression d'avoir hypothéqué mes chances de victoire.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Heu, celle-là, je sais pas si on peut la mettre. Voici le  lien.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, ça ne me va pas. C'est pas toi le dernier vainqueur, et, il me semble que ce thème a déjà été proposé.
> 
> ...



Ben change le thème alors...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben change le thème alors...
> 
> ...



Je ne change rien, faut assumer maintenant.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

pfff !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> S'ils ne sentaient que ça...!! Mais avec cette chaleur et toute cette testostérone prépubère... Je plains Prérima !!
> 
> ...



Non çà c'est les poubelles qui n'ont pas été sorties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon Macelene n'est toujours pas réapparue ? Quelqu'un a des nouvelles ?


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon Macelene n'est toujours pas réapparue ? Quelqu'un a des nouvelles ?  *



Elle fait la sieste


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

C'est une amie de bebert ?


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * C'est une amie de bebert ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a des ami(e)s bebert


----------



## Ruban (14 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (14 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (14 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

Alors professeur finn ? Le gagnant ? Qu'on puisse continuer...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Alors professeur finn ? Le gagnant ? Qu'on puisse continuer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi l'instiguateur du jeu non ? Alors je te laisse choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon il me semle bien que Aricosec était impliqué dans ce jeu et pouvait trancher en cas de litige. JE vais me replonger dans le lourd règlement imposé par la FFCHBEAG, prononcez _feucheubeague_ ( *F*édération *F*ranco-*C*anado-*H*elvético-*B*elge* *D*e "*E*t  *A*vec *G*oogle"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* ou tout autre pays francophone un peu bizarre.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est toi l'instiguateur du jeu non ? Alors je te laisse choisir
> 
> ...



L'instigateur, je ne pense pas, c'est un certain A. Finn, peut-être le connais-tu ? C'était encore la belle époque, celle des premiers rdv sur iChat de Barbarella... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais si tu y tiens, je peux te donner un nom de gagnant, au pif parce que j'ai la flemme de rouvrir la page précédente je dirai : *krytof*...


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

Et ne venez pas pleurnicher ou me dire encore que c'est truqué, ça tombe sous le sens !! Et pis j'avais besoin d'un nouvel aspirateur...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'instigateur, je ne pense pas, c'est un certain A. Finn, peut-être le connais-tu ? C'était encore la belle époque, celle des premiers rdv sur iChat de Barbarella...
> 
> ...



je faisais allusion à ce jeu ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas à ce jeu


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je faisais allusion à ce jeu ci
> 
> ...


Je pensais que tu me nommerais gagnant, c'est pour ça...


----------



## KARL40 (15 Juillet 2003)

Quand vous aurez fini vos magouilles, on pourra rejouer de nouveau ?!!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

demande au gagnant plutôt !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

BOn si la gagnante Macelene ne pointe pas son nez d'ici demain soir 00h00, je reprends les commandes


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * BOn si la gagnante Macelene ne pointe pas son nez d'ici demain soir 00h00, je reprends les commandes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enfin !! Ce n'est pas parce que c'est les vacances qu'il faut en profiter non plus, hein, non plus !!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * BOn si la gagnante Macelene ne pointe pas son nez d'ici demain soir 00h00, je reprends les commandes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble qu'elle rentre aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il me semble qu'elle rentre aujourd'hui  *








 elle cherche ses clefs dans son sac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 un sac féminin, ça prend du temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_jesaisjesais_


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Mais si tu y tiens, je peux te donner un nom de gagnant, au pif parce que j'ai la flemme de rouvrir la page précédente je dirai : krytof...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait savoir. J'ai gagné ou pas.


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Et ne venez pas pleurnicher ou me dire encore que c'est truqué, ça tombe sous le sens !! Et pis j'avais besoin d'un nouvel aspirateur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux l'utilisatrice avec, ou t'es déjà équipé.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faudrait savoir. J'ai gagné ou pas.
> 
> ...


ça va hein !! fait l'innocent !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu veux l'utilisatrice avec, ou t'es déjà équipé.
> 
> ...



Envoie le tout !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a pas mal de taff...


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Envoie le tout !!
> 
> ...



mais je ne fournis ni le dodo ni le miam !!


----------



## barbarella (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * BOn si la gagnante Macelene ne pointe pas son nez d'ici demain soir 00h00, je reprends les commandes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'il serait bon que tu sois un peu plus ferme, sinon jusqu'où va-ton aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors est-ce Krystof ou non le gagnant ? Il faut se décider et vite, ça fait trop longtemps qu'on attend


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Envoie le tout !!
> 
> ...



Ça part en colis express ce soir.
Je rajoute un supplément vaisselle, juste comme ça, c'est cadeau.


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors est-ce Krystof ou non le gagnant ?   *



Oui, ça serait bien de savoir.
D'autant plus que j'ai un sujet d'enfer à vous proposer.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

envoie le paquet !! et le sujet aussi par la même occasion !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Je rajoute un supplément vaisselle, juste comme ça, c'est cadeau.
> ...



Ça j'ai pas trop besoin... Si tu pouvais mettre à la place l'option vitre ? J'ai le vertige quand je monte sur le tabouret...!!


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça j'ai pas trop besoin... Si tu pouvais mettre à la place l'option vitre ? J'ai le vertige quand je monte sur le tabouret...!!
> 
> ...



Ok pour l'option vitre. Mais dans ce cas faut que j'ouvre le colis pour changer la tenue, elle était en jupe.


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * envoie le paquet !! et le sujet aussi par la même occasion !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le grand chef a parlé. On attend.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2003)

Pour l'instant, c'est Macelene la gagnante et nous allons tous patiemment l'attendre, ok ? JUsqu'à ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et après on verra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous êtes vraiment dépendants, c'est dingue çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois qu'il serait bon que tu sois un peu plus ferme, sinon jusqu'où va-ton aller
> 
> ...



Tu veux vraiment que Thebig me repproche un accident de pantalon après, hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est çà que tu veux ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Vous êtes vraiment dépendants, c'est dingue çà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas une question de dépendence, c'est plutôt qu'il ne reste déjà plus beaucoup de posteurs au bar...
Alors, si en plus faut laisser passer une semaine pour avoir un nouveau sujet...


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Reprise des commandes


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Non non Nato, le thread n'est pas mort et enterré ! 
On va faire un beau sujet :   la vie !  












 ca m'a l'air bien gratiné tout çà !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

les vivants sont priés de se présenter avec leurs 2 images, avant jeudi soir 21h00


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (16 Juillet 2003)

Mars.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (16 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

et de deux


----------



## macelene (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Pour l'instant, c'est Macelene la gagnante et nous allons tous patiemment l'attendre, ok ? JUsqu'à ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bonjour à toutes et tous. Voilà je suis là, rentrée d'une escapade divine, les bons souvenirs de la VIE, le soleil, les filles, les mecs, la mer si belle , la musique, la bonne bouffe, enfin quoi tout, si Finn a repris la main, c'est la bonne. La vraie Vie .
Félicitations d'avoir choisi ce thème.
Je suis partie certaine de ne pas gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et tranquille pour la suite du bar.
merci à tous, je vois que nul n'est indispensable. Et c'est bien.


----------



## macelene (16 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> * bravo à tous les participants, mais désolé il y a qu'un gagnant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (16 Juillet 2003)

1/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

Content de te retrouver macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour la peine je te laisse ma place de jury 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le thème a été donnée, à toi de juger les images et de décider.

PS :  _si tu veux allonger ou raccourcir la date buttoir, c'est toi qui décide maintenant (moi je ne pouvais pas plus tard que demain soir)_


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Content de te retrouver macelene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis ok pour prendre la main de jury, si cela te va, comme convenu, résultats jeudi soir dans la nuit.
Avis aux posteurs. dernières photos à proposer.


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (17 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Kak (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Philito (17 Juillet 2003)

Y una:


----------



## Philito (17 Juillet 2003)

y la segunda !


----------



## prerima (17 Juillet 2003)

La première :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)




----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

La deuxième :


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * La deuxième :
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 pas facile d'arreter de fumer


----------



## prerima (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, si, ça va, ça se passe bien pour l'instant !


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Heu...Doc, que fais-tu ici ? Tu as de la fièvre en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu ne te sens pas bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si, si, ça va, ça se passe bien pour l'instant !
> 
> ...



euh ouais pareil !! ......... 








 ....... je vais aller m'en fumer une pour l'occasion


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

bon je suppose que tout le monde attend avec impatiente le résultat du jury commendité par Finn.

J'ai listé les photos et je crois avoir trouvé celles qui  faisaient vibrer ma corde sensible.



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *








    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

ces deux là .


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * bon je suppose que tout le monde attend avec impatiente le résultat du jury commendité par Finn.
> 
> J'ai listé les photos et je crois avoir trouvé celles qui  faisaient vibrer ma corde sensible.
> 
> ...



je vous avoue que c'est difficile.
mais je suis extrèment sensible à Mère Thérésa.
Femme d'amour unique, (je pense au sujet de Docevil), 
alors pour satisfaire ce besoin d'amour que nous avons tous je désigne la photo  de  Bebert gagnante.

À toi la main. C'est sans doute celle que j'aurais choisie.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Bravo bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bravo DarkTemplar


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * bravo DarkTemplar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bravo à bébert (fais moi un thème facile que je puisse gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vous avoue que c'est difficile.
> mais je suis extrèment sensible à Mère Thérésa.
> ...



Merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très touché. Si si, c'est vrai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouveau thème : *WTC*
Vous avez 48 heures


----------



## anntraxh (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

deux :


----------



## Ruban (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Une :
> 
> *



Franchement, elle est géniale.


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Franchement, elle est géniale.
> 
> ...



Elle l'est !


----------



## Kak (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## nato kino (18 Juillet 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

1/






Le Tourist Guy!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * 1/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et il l'a eu son avion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je sais, je sais.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

Voir les aventures de "Waldo"  ici


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

2/


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Voir les aventures de "Waldo"  ici
> 
> 
> 
> *



Et pour les Ravers frustrés de leur Technival voici le  Clip de Waldo !!!
Allez bouge ton corps!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

One


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

and two


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2003)

Eh ho les potos ! C'est pas parce que ça déborde d'amour dans le thread d'à côté qu'il faut bouder celui-ci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moins de 24 heures avant la clôture et les résultats.
Recherchez "WTC" dans google image. Je sais, c'est pas un thème rigolo mais bon


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2003)

On a droit à plus de deux images ce coup-ci ?


----------



## baax (20 Juillet 2003)

1


----------



## baax (20 Juillet 2003)

2

 [image]http://grace.speakeasy.org/~jsn/remote-images/wtc/kevin-wtc-03.jpeg[/image]


----------



## baax (20 Juillet 2003)

et un bonus


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2003)

C'est terminé !

Quelques images bonus avant les résultats :


----------



## baax (20 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> * 2
> 
> [image]http://grace.speakeasy.org/~jsn/remote-images/wtc/kevin-wtc-03.jpeg[/image]   *



Pkoi ca marche pas mon image ?


----------



## bebert (20 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pkoi ca marche pas mon image ?
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes, je l'ai visionnée autrement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut une image ".jpg" au lieu de ".jpeg" pour que le serveur reconnaisse le fichier image.

L'image gagnante est celle de Krystof :






À toi pour le prochain thème.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> L'image gagnante est celle de Krystof *



Alors la c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ce jeu est une honte!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo Krystof pour cette "superbe" image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














PS: pour le nouveau theme, tu prefere etre payé en Bandol, Lagavulin, saucisson???


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Merci bien bebert.
Ce n'était pas facile, j'ai beaucoup transpiré pour atteindre la ligne d'arrivée avant les zotres.


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * PS: pour le nouveau theme, tu prefere etre payé en Bandol, Lagavulin, saucisson???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En disque vynil


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Bon, nouveau thème :  *aubade* 

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aime bien ce mot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Délai : mercredi soir.


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

photo n° 1


----------



## ginette107 (21 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

deux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

n° 2


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Je ne sais que choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













alors deja ca pour calmer quelques ardeurs


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

et ca pour continuer


----------



## Ruban (21 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (21 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (21 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (21 Juillet 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En disque vynil
> 
> ...



Excellente idée ce nouveau theme krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme convenu pour notre petit arrangement:






Amuse toi bien


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2003)

1/






2/






'Fait une de ces chaleur ici....


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà ce qu'il faut


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'on fait de bonnes retouches avec photoshop


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voilà ce qu'il faut
> 
> ...














 c'est quoi ce cirque sous la table à repasser


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on fait de bonnes retouches avec photoshop
> 
> ...



c'est la jalousie qui te fait dire cela !!!


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est jpmiss qui s'est prit les pieds dans le fil en sortant des posts au-dessus


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est la jalousie qui te fait dire cela !!!
> 
> ...



Tu parles, la pauvre fille, elle doit vachement souffrir avec son hyperlordose


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Première pour Aubadie


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juillet 2003)

Et de deux 

 [image]http://www.rakuten.co.jp/international-shopping/img1003295144.jpeg[/image]  

Marche pas le lien Krystof, mais je te conseille d'aller la voir sur le site. C'est sûrement la photo que tu attendais !!!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est jpmiss qui s'est prit les pieds dans le fil en sortant des posts au-dessus
> 
> ...



Pour ton Noel je t'offrirais un fer  Wifi (si krystof n'y voit pas d'inconvénients)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu parles, la pauvre fille, elle doit vachement souffrir avec son hyperlordose
> 
> ...



Peut etre mais c'est pratique: on peut poser son verre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour ton Noel je t'offrirais un fer  Wifi (si krystof n'y voit pas d'inconvénients)
> 
> ...



Bien sur qu'il va être d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as pas vu l'état de sa chemise


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour ton Noel je t'offrirais un fer  Wifi (si krystof n'y voit pas d'inconvénients)
> 
> ...



Avec tout ce qu'il va avoir à penser pour départager les participants, il aura pas beaucoup de temps pour le fer


----------



## baax (21 Juillet 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (21 Juillet 2003)

une ... aubade de Soft Machine !





et deux ..


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, nouveau thème :  aubade
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aime bien ce mot.
> 
> ...



C'est loin mercredi soir non ?


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * une ... aubade de Soft Machine !
> *



Excellent choix


----------



## anntraxh (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent choix
> 
> ...


merci KARL40 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme de quoi, on peut être vieille,( voir très vieille... ), être belge, et avoir un minimum de culture musicale ...!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci KARL40 !
> 
> 
> ...







Ah!!! c'est donc ca qui te pousse sur la tête


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Et de deux
> 
> [image]http://www.rakuten.co.jp/international-shopping/img1003295144.jpeg[/image]
> 
> ...



La femme invisible


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La femme invisible
> 
> ...



[désespoir] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/désespoir]


----------



## KARL40 (22 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> merci KARL40 !
> 
> 
> ...



Je te rassure, la vieillesse n'a rien à voir ici.... Je connais des "jeunes"déjà vieux


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te rassure, la vieillesse n'a rien à voir ici.... Je connais des "jeunes"déjà vieux
> 
> ...



dis moi pas qui y'en a ici


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Je connais des "jeunes"déjà vieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... et des vieux toujours jeunes


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ... et des vieux toujours jeunes
> ...



tu m'as l'air bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



viens donc au  Bar


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

enfin un peu de delicatesse dans ce forum de brutes


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

La première :


----------



## prerima (23 Juillet 2003)

Et la deuxième :


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * 1/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai enfin retrouvé l'autre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

Je viens de retrouver une nouvelle photo de Thebig (un indice, il porte un AUbade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

Pas folichon, folichon les nouveaux mannequins AUbade cette année !!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Pas folichon, folichon les nouveaux mannequins AUbade cette année !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est la crise economique mon pov' Finn


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Bon, verdict ce soir.

On se dépêche. Heu...nato kino, tu participes pas cette fois-ci ? Ta femme te l'a interdit ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pas comme ça que je vais pouvoir te faire gagner


----------



## Philito (23 Juillet 2003)

Una


----------



## Philito (23 Juillet 2003)

Y Dos


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Les nominés sont :

Oupsy : photo n°2
Ruban : photo n°2
kak : photo n°1
jpmiss : photo n°1
prerima : photo n°1


Bon appétit à tous.


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Voici le gagnant du jour.

Bravo, et merci à tous de votre participation active.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

C'est grotesque!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Bravo kak


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voici le gagnant du jour.
> 
> ...








mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo quand meme kak


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2003)

bon je vais enfin  peut être pouvoir jouer, 
bravo Kak, lance vite le nouveau thème.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Bravo kak  







Je préférais celle de la fermière en bottes, mais les goûts et le couleurs...

C'est pour quand le nouveau thème ?


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * bon je vais enfin  peut être pouvoir jouer,    *



Pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aubade ne te plaisait pas.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo kak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est vrai quoi! On en viendrait presque a s'impatienter!!!
Voila ce qui arrive quand on fait gagner des amateurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: moi aussi j'aimais bien les bottes mais ma préférée c'etait le repose verre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










OK ok...


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * PS: moi aussi j'aimais bien les bottes mais ma préférée c'etait le repose verre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai, mais y manquait la deuxième, pour les cacahuètes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ferme pas, j'arrive.


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouai, mais y manquait la deuxième, pour les cacahuètes.
> 
> ...



Et une troisième pour les olives, non ?


----------



## macelene (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi
> 
> ...



si si beaucoup Krystof, mais je ne savais pas quoi choisir, mon chéri se sert du calendrier comme fond d'écran, alors .....


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si si beaucoup Krystof, mais je ne savais pas quoi choisir, mon chéri se sert du calendrier comme fond d'écran, alors .....
> 
> ...



Du coup tu es blasée, mets ça à la place :






ça changera


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Bon Kak, on attend


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Bon Kak, on attend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais!


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

Vous êtes pressés de perdre à nouveau ou quoi


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Je crois qu'il va falloir prendre une décision, on ne peut pas rester comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois qu'il va falloir prendre une décision, on ne paut pas rester comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 hé bé, ma pauvre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * C'est grotesque!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffff !!!!
Je dirais plutot : bravo kak ! très bon choix !!!!


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pffff !!!!
> Je dirais plutot : bravo kak ! très bon choix !!!!
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que j'avais longuement hésité entre Kak et ta proposition.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est vrai que j'avais longuement hésité entre Kak et ta proposition.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juillet 2003)

Et il se passe quoi maintenant ? 
Parce que si Kak est parti et ne revient qu'en septembre .....


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

Je sais pas.
Plusieurs solutions : je désigne un autre vainqueur, je propose un nouveau thème, ou Finn s'en mêle, et là, je ne réponds plus de rien.


----------



## Kak (25 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour et merci à tous 

je suis extrement contente, c'est la première fois que je gagne












Je n'était pas partie, mais la boîte que ma société paye pour l'acces internet est une vraie m...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a n'a pas eu acces au réseau pendant un jour 1/2
Bref..

J'envoi de suite le nouveau theme!


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas trop tôt.


----------



## Kak (25 Juillet 2003)

Voilà le nouveau theme: toupie

et merci encore, j'en suis encore rouge de confusion


----------



## Kak (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas trop tôt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, on fait ce qu'on peut ...


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà le nouveau theme: toupie
> 
> et merci encore, j'en suis encore rouge de confusion
> 
> ...



Quelle est la dead line ?


----------



## Kak (25 Juillet 2003)

Résultats Lundi matin

Je ne pourrais pas plus tôt, Finn, dit-moi si tu trouve que c'est trop loin...


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Une :


----------



## anntraxh (25 Juillet 2003)

une 





et deux ...


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Deux :


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

une


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

et 2/


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2003)

et une grosse toupie


----------



## baax (25 Juillet 2003)

Toupie 1


----------



## baax (25 Juillet 2003)

Toupie 2


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## macelene (26 Juillet 2003)

allez zou les images de 





la deuze





bonne fin de semaine à tous, sous le soleil tout est beau


----------



## ginette107 (26 Juillet 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (26 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Kak (28 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Voici l'image gagante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo anntraxh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Kak (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Je tiens à donner une mention spéciale à GlobalCut qui m'a fait revivre de bon souvenirs ....


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

Bravo anntraxh, (cette Kak, quand même quelle vieille toupie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Kak (28 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * cette Kak, quand même quelle vieille toupie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juillet 2003)

l'autre vieille toupie que je suis te remercie, Kak !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un nouveau thème incessamment sous peu bientôt ...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juillet 2003)

_"Laissez parler 
     Les p'tits papiers 
     A l'occasion 
     Papier chiffon 
     Puissent-ils un soir 
     Papier buvard 
     Vous consoler 

Laisser brûler 
     Les p'tits papiers 
     Papier de riz 
     Ou d'Arménie 
     Qu'un soir ils puissent 
     Papier maïs 
     Vous réchauffer 

Un peu d'amour 
     Papier velours 
     Et d'esthétique 
     Papier musique 
     C'est du chagrin 
     Papier dessin 
     Avant longtemps 

Laissez glisser 
     Papier glacé 
     Les sentiments 
     Papier collant 
     Ca impressionne 
     Papier carbone 
     Mais c'est du vent .... _ 

vous l'aurez compris, nouveau thème :  "papier " !
relevé des copies et résultat dans la foulée ce mercredi à l'apéro du soir  ... à vous !


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2003)

entre deux lignes de xhtml :




à bientôt pour la suite


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2003)

inévitablement, pour moi : « la suite »


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2003)

Bravo anntraxh pour cette image "superbe" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toutes mes felicitations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kak a cause de toi c'est la derniere fois que j'envoie des fleurs a une femme... vu le résultat...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je tiens à donner une mention spéciale à GlobalCut qui m'a fait revivre de bon souvenirs ....
> 
> ...



Merci Kak


----------



## Kak (28 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Kak a cause de toi c'est la derniere fois que j'envoie des fleurs a une femme... vu le résultat...
> 
> 
> ...



'suffit pas de quelques fleurs...
....
Quoique, des fois ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Persiste, persite ...


----------



## Ruban (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2003)

Et de deux ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Et en passant, un petit clin d'oeil à "façon nous deux" !


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2003)

1/ Clin d'il au précédent thème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2/ Difficile de passer après le gros rouleau de TheBig, alors je te propose du feuille à feuille.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Euh Bébert ! Je te déconseille fortement le palmier !!!
Evite aussi les palétuviers car mon père disait toujours : "Tout, mais pas les tuviers !!!!!!"
...ou quelque chose comme ça !!!


----------



## bebert (28 Juillet 2003)

Retourne au bouleau !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Retourne au bouleau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mwouais ! t'as raison !!! ... sinon, qui va gagner mon pin quotidien ?????


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


surtout anntrahx, ne te laisses pas embobiner* par ce grand escogriffe 

_* pas pu men empêcher - [ /_


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

bravo miss Kak


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> i]* pas pu men empêcher - [ /[/i]   *


...Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire !!!


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2003)

_jy suis déjà mais il ny a plus de lumière : on a trop pêté de plombs La poignée est à droite ou à gauche ? Jaimerai bien en sortir un jour._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *  La poignée est à droite ou à gauche ? *


...j'y suis aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et la seule chose que je peux te confirmer, c'est que c'est pas la poignée que tu tiens en main !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2003)

1/


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2003)

Je me disais aussi : cétait la seule poignée érectile que je connaissais.
Question métaphysique : quand on dit une connerie on sort pour aller « au fond à gauche » mais quand on est au fond à gauche et quon veut sortir, si on dit une connerie on sort mais pour se retrouver au même endroit comme ya plus de poignée, ou alors elle est toute molle, comment on fait ?

on dit un truc intelligent ?

ok - je reste


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Je me disais aussi : cétait la seule poignée érectile que je connaissais.
> *


Euh ! Alors, ça ne devait pas etre moi !!!


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juillet 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

2/


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *  ou alors elle est toute molle, comment on fait ?
> on dit un truc intelligent ?
> *








 oui: essuies-toi les mains


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss ! Ton avatar me fait trop marrer !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> jpmiss ! Ton avatar me fait trop marrer !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



T'as vu ta tete a toi?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as vu ta tete a toi?
> 
> 
> ...


Arfffff !!!


----------



## bebert (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as vu ta tete a toi?
> 
> ...



Tu veux du papier pour t'essuyer ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu veux du papier pour t'essuyer ?
> 
> ...














Note pour ceux qui n'ont pas (encore) vu le film: si thebig est trempé c'est suite a une immersion forcée dans les chiotes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Note pour ceux qui n'ont pas (encore) vu le film: si thebig est trempé c'est suite a une immersion forcée dans les chiotes...
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! peut-etre ! Mais n'empeche, je viens de poster une réponse dans OSX (thread "fragmentation"") qui vous laissera pantois et jaloux !!!!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 on s'en était rendu compte à l'odeur


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais ! peut-etre ! Mais n'empeche, je viens de poster une réponse dans OSX (thread "fragmentation"") qui vous laissera pantois et jaloux !!!!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Bof tu t'es pas foulé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bof tu t'es pas foulé
> 
> 
> ...


N'empeche, j'ai coiffé les techniqueux sur le poteau !!!! Y'a des suicides en vue sur OSX ce soir !!!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Y'a des suicides en vue sur OSX ce soir !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Et quelques milliers de neurones grillés en Belgique...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et quelques milliers de neurones grillés en Belgique...
> *


Fiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn ! y'a jpmiss qui me cherche et qui floode dans ton thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arffff !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

Fayot!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

_Original comme papier vous trouvez pas ?  M42 Orion ? Vous connaissez ?  C'est pas loin de c/o moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Original comme papier vous trouvez pas ?  M42 Orion ? Vous connaissez ?  C'est pas loin de c/o moi !
> 
> ...



T'habite juste sous la ceinture?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok je sais ou c'est...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'habite juste sous la ceinture?
> 
> ...



Et je le prouve:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)




----------



## baax (30 Juillet 2003)

1





2


----------



## anntraxh (31 Juillet 2003)

plus d'amateur pour flooder avec des images de Google sur le thème papier ?

parce que je donne le résultat tout de suite alors, j'ai plus trop le coeur à jouer, chais pas pourquoi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

...nous attendons !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : as tu bien reçu ma corbeille de fruits, ma gerbe de roses et mes 24 bouteilles de champ ?????


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * parce que je donne le résultat tout de suite alors, j'ai plus trop le coeur à jouer, chais pas pourquoi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant tu peux, tu as plus de participants que moi lorsque je donne un thème !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * ...nous attendons !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUOI!!! Qui t'a permis de détourner mon coli!!!


----------



## anntraxh (31 Juillet 2003)

bien alors ... c'est l'image 







de Nephou qui m'a le plus touchée , bravo Nephou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci pour le champ, thebig ... mais ... , bon,  ben , c'est quand même Nephou qui gagne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> QUOI!!! Qui t'a permis de détourner mon coli!!!
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai pas vraiment détourné ton colis, j'ai simplement remplacé le nom de l'expéditeur (toi en l'occurence) par le mien...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais comme je suis honnete, j'ai envoyé un autre colis à ton nom contenant un chapelet de dents de castors avariées, quelques revues classées X trouvées par hasard (je dis bien par hasard) dans la poubelle devant chez moi, ainsi que 2 bouteilles de "Prestige du Chef" à 1,20 Euros le litre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ! Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors ! Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?????
> 
> 
> ...


Ben on dit en choeur :
"très bon choix anntraxh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















"
ps : qu'est-ce qu'on peut etre cons hein jp !!!


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

On est là pour te remonter le moral et résultat ...  c'est même pas nous qui gagnons !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce monde est vraiment trop injuste


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

Chère anntraxh, vous me voyez touché que cette image vous touche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci beaucoup, je saurai me montrer digne de cette récompense.

Dans ma joie, jinvite tout le monde à fêter ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






je cherche le prochain thème


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> J'ai pas vraiment détourné ton colis, j'ai simplement remplacé le nom de l'expéditeur (toi en l'occurence) par le mien...!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié les capotes usagées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Voila pourquoi j'ai (encore) pas gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je ne te remercie pas thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Chère anntraxh, vous me voyez touché que cette image vous touche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gnagnagna !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Félicitations Nephou !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ps : qu'est-ce qu'on peut etre cons hein jp !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Surtout toi
> 
> 
> ...


Pffff ! c'est le premier kidikilé !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : ça me fait penser ... j'ai danse africaine ce soir moi !!!


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> bravo !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Veuillez-croire, très cher maître (de bière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), quen lisant ces lignes de votre mains (la chi(e)romancie cest mon truc) une larme confuse et pétillante me monte à lil (vais pas payer pour pleurer quand même).

Vos félicitations vont agrémenter la porte de mon réfrigérateur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un thème pour anntrahx : typo


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> de Nephou qui m'a le plus touchée , bravo Nephou !
> 
> 
> ...



Ben alors maintenant en plus il faut que l'image "touche" le jury!!! C'est nouveau ca!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Fallait le préciser avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Nephou pour cette superbe image tres "touchante"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Vraiment n'importe quoi ce jeux...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ps : ça me fait penser ... j'ai danse africaine ce soir moi !!!
> 
> ...



Tu vas encore sortir ton boubou?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vos félicitations vont agrémenter la porte de mon réfrigérateur.
> 
> 
> ...








 ... détournement de post ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu sais dans les combien ça va chercher ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fais gaffe Nephou, les bannissements, c'est pas seulement pour les éléphants !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (euh ! ... c'est peut etre "barrissements" mais ils comprendront !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu vas encore sortir ton boubou?
> 
> 
> ...


...et ma paire de djembe !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : hé bé !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

et d'une allez hop!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

et de 2 comme ca c'est réglé






Suivant


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

Jallais oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




deadline : vendredi 19h00 [GMT+1] 

kof kof et résultats dès que possible


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Juillet 2003)

Allez ! du tout frais ... piqué chez MGZ !!!


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

1)


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

1ère :


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

Bravo Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et d'une


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

2)


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

et de 2


----------



## KARL40 (31 Juillet 2003)

La seconde


----------



## baax (31 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et de 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rhaaa ! celle que j'avais choisie! t'aurais pas pu en trouver une autre !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, donc la première






et la seconde


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

grace à Didier Guillon (que je remercie au passage) je suis en mesure de vous proposer  ceci


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * grace à Didier Guillon (que je remercie au passage) je suis en mesure de vous proposer  ceci
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wouahou c'est trop bien


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Juillet 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Rhaaa ! celle que j'avais choisie! t'aurais pas pu en trouver une autre !
> ...



C'est ca quand on a "bon gout"


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * grace à Didier Guillon (que je remercie au passage) je suis en mesure de vous proposer  ceci
> 
> 
> 
> *



T'as fait ca avec iPhoto et Galerie (de D. G.) ?
Tres choutte!
Bravo a Didier


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as fait ca avec iPhoto et Galerie (de D. G.) ?
> Bravo a Didier
> ...


exactement ce soft  gallerie  est très chouette et relance pour moi lintêret de iPhoto


----------



## ginette107 (31 Juillet 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (31 Juillet 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

cest noté


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)




----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par macelene


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)




----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par macelene


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> je sais pas ça marche pas, pas pigé, ???
> ...


  bon je recommence
1/





2/


----------



## bebert (31 Juillet 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Une :


----------



## barbarella (31 Juillet 2003)

Deux :


----------



## Ruban (31 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Ruban (31 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

merci à tous pour vos participations : continuez comme  cela




bebert, il y a un problème avec ta seconde image


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous pour vos participations : continuez comme  cela



Avec un y krystof, un y.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec un y krystof, un y.








 ça fait plus exotique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'y suis, te dis-je_


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec un y krystof, un y.


désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 correction à la prochaine mise à jour


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> grace à Didier Guillon (que je remercie au passage) je suis en mesure de vous proposer  ceci



C'est moi, ou ya comme un petiti bug dans ta magniflico gallerie


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi, ou ya comme un petiti bug dans ta magniflico gallerie


lequel ?


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> lequel ?



Bé c'est peut-être moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les noms se mélangent sous les images


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

chez moi ça va, essaie de vider le cache de ton butineur avant dy retourner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelles images sont mélangées ?


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ça va, essaie de vider le cache de ton butineur avant dy retourner
> 
> 
> 
> ...













J'ai rien compris .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin presque

 tous les noms sont mélangés, mais s'il n'ya que moi que ça dérange, j'vais m'débrouiller


----------



## Nephou (31 Juillet 2003)

ben moi jobtient ça :




Cest pas bon ?


----------



## krystof (31 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plus exotique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De quoi j'me mêle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Restezy


----------



## Kak (31 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben moi jobtient ça



pas moi, Mé Cé pas grave


----------



## bebert (1 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous pour vos participations : continuez comme  cela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2/ 






Et un bonus pour le jury : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai téléchargé les images sur mon site mais je certifie sur l'honneur qu'elles ont été trouvées sur google image avec la référence "typo".


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et un bonus pour le jury :



J'avais pas osé la poster celle là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Miam!


----------



## KARL40 (1 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé les images sur mon site mais je certifie sur l'honneur qu'elles ont été trouvées sur google image avec la référence "typo".



Je peux confirmer pour l'image du décolté qui m'avait également attiré l'oeil !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Août 2003)

rien à voir avec le sujet ... mais tant pis ... !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec le sujet ... mais tant pis ... !



C'est pas gentil de te moquer de thebig et de vieuxraleur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil de te moquer de thebig et de vieuxraleur


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



T'es de mauvais poil aujourd'hui thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu met des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 partout...


----------



## bebert (1 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas osé la poster celle là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En y regardant de plus près ce n'est pas un mais deux bonus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es de mauvais poil aujourd'hui thebig


Euh non !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> En y regardant de plus près ce n'est pas un mais deux bonus !



De plus près???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas des lunettes qu'il te faut bebert c'est un chien!


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

jai mis à jour la galerie cest ici


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

la sélection du jury :













mention spéciale à :


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

and the winner is :

jpmiss 

avec





toutes mes félicitations


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

WOuAiyE YIIPEEEE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci Nephou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouveau theme un peu plus tard j'ai du boulot (enfin!)


----------



## krystof (1 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> and the winner is :
> 
> jpmiss



Vraiment n'importe quoi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Franchement, en quoi ce type peut vous paraitre crédible


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment n'importe quoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut etre mais c'est moi qui ai gagné

















Nouveau theme :tortue

Relevé des copies lundi matin pour cause de WE prolongé


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2003)

et de 2






et Bravo jpmiss


----------



## barbarella (1 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (1 Août 2003)




----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


damned !
jai été doublé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



salutations matinales Barbarella


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

hors compet : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à Barbarella


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

enfin, la première image :


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2003)

jsuis tout seul ce matin ?


----------



## ginette107 (1 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jsuis tout seul ce matin ?


et non, ma premiere image:


----------



## ginette107 (1 Août 2003)

et la deuxieme:


----------



## krystof (1 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (1 Août 2003)




----------



## bebert (1 Août 2003)

1/ Tu veux ma photo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2/ Les tortues-ninjas en concert !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2003)

Ca commence plutot bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 continuez comme ca!
A lundi


----------



## Ruban (1 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (1 Août 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2003)

Attention cette image peut heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes !


----------



## KARL40 (2 Août 2003)

Et en choquer d'autres !!!


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde,
joli nouveau thème, jpmiss,
bravo nephou, merci pour la nomination!!!
1/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 elle est malade cette tortue  Dr ??


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

Encore un petit effort pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore participé.
Rappel: resultat demain dans la matinée


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rappel: resultat demain dans la matinée



Bon jpmiss, on se réveille pour les résultats


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bon jpmiss, on se réveille pour les résultats



depuis 8h00 qu'on attend


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

J'ai un metier moi les gars!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon alors resultats a 10h00 (parce qu j'aime bien les chiffre ronds et qu'il faut que je "review" les soumissions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> depuis 8h00 qu'on attend



Exact, même que j'en ai pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit !!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un metier moi les gars!



Tu appelles ça un métier manger des galettes des rois pour avoir la couronne ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

Les nominés sont:

Globalcut avec






ginette107 avec






krystof avec






et macelene avec






Tu peux retourner te coucher KARL


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu appelles ça un métier manger des galettes des rois pour avoir la couronne ?



y'a pas de sot metier!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux retourner te coucher KARL



Pas la peine, je sors équipé ... 






hasta siempre la siesta !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

And the winner is:

sans aucun doute globalcut avec






Bravo global


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Bravo Global


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



Désolé barbarella, il n'y a qu'un gagnant.

Tiens voila pour te consoler:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is:
> 
> sans aucun doute globalcut avec
> 
> ...



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps de trouver un nouveau sujet et en avant


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

...et le nouveau thème est "chaleur"
vous avez jusqu'à mardi soir 21h pour en suer


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is:
> sans aucun doute globalcut
> Bravo global



Dommage, les nominations étaient pas mal. Il a fallu que tu gâches tout à la fin.


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, les nominations étaient pas mal. Il a fallu que tu gâches tout à la fin.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

1/


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2003)

2/


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2003)

Pfou ça tape en bourgogne !!! enfin je vais retourner à Lyon ou il fait aussi chaud plus la pollution ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2003)




----------



## bebert (4 Août 2003)

1/ Pour se rafraîchir les neurones :






2/ Et pour se les réchauffer :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

un "chaud-froid" de poulette, en quelque sorte


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

Et d'une :


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

And two :


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ...et le nouveau thème est "chaleur"
> vous avez jusqu'à mardi soir 21h pour en suer



Bravo Vénérable global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  je voulais ne plus jouer (cause départ), vu la date je joue.
Si je gagne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je désigne une personne présente de remplacement


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Vénérable global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problemo


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si je gagne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au hasard moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard moi ?



T'es là demain soir apres 21h ???


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2003)

et d'une




et de deux 

amitiés à tous


----------



## Kak (5 Août 2003)

1)





2)


----------



## Ruban (5 Août 2003)




----------



## JackSim (5 Août 2003)

Je passais pas hasard, alors je me suis dit...






PS : des sujets de 150 pages... vous êtes complètement malades...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

Planquez vous les gars! Un Admin!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Planquez vous les gars! Un Admin!!!



T'as peur de zapper


----------



## ginette107 (5 Août 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (5 Août 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

Euh.. ginette t'es sure d'avoir bien lu le nouveau thème?


----------



## ginette107 (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. ginette t'es sure d'avoir bien lu le nouveau thème?


ben c'était dans google avec chaleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qui sait il a peut être chaud cet ours


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> ben c'était dans google avec chaleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouvais juste que 2 photos avec des ours c'etait bizarre...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elles sont bien dans Google image


----------



## Ruban (5 Août 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Reste plus que 45 min


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Cloturazion des jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bientot les nominés


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

And les nominés are


jpmiss








ginette








Karl 40








Merci à krystof et bebert pour vos jolies créatures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et merci à JackSim (Administrateur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour sa participation



			
				JackSim a dit:
			
		

> PS : des sujets de 150 pages... vous êtes complètement malades...



 On pourrait pas réouvrir celui qui en a 501 pour le compléter


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

et le winner est Karl 40


----------



## ginette107 (6 Août 2003)

felicitation karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bon choix global, c'était aussi ma préféré


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2003)

YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans la foulée, le nouveau thème pour s'évader : CORTO MALTESE 

Verdict JEUDI dans la soirée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne pioche


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et d'une (pas facile de choisr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

et de 2


----------



## ginette107 (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et d'une (pas facile de choisr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu l'as dit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la premiere:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (6 Août 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

deux:


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

Bravo Karl40, beau cadeau pour ton anniv, Gagnant 
merci d'avoir choisi ce thème, je suis folle de Corto.

salut oupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'adore ta photo 2/ !!!!

1/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bon ca va que c'est ton anniversaire... Je dirais rien sur les copinnages dans ce jeu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malgrés tout je trouve que c'est une belle serie ca: jpmiss &gt; Globalcut &gt; KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Karl et encore bon anniv'


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Karl40, beau cadeau pour ton anniv, Gagnant
> merci d'avoir choisi ce thème, je suis folle de Corto.
> 
> salut oupsy
> ...



oups c'est totalement involontaire
désolé Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Joli nouvel avatar MacElene


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon ca va que c'est ton anniversaire... Je dirais rien sur les copinnages dans ce jeu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on contiue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









jpmiss &gt; Globalcut &gt; KARL40 
KARL40 &gt; jpmiss &gt; Globalcut
Globalcut &gt; KARL40 &gt; jpmiss 

Partouze


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Karl40, beau cadeau pour ton anniv, Gagnant
> merci d'avoir choisi ce thème, je suis folle de Corto.
> 
> salut oupsy
> ...



'lut macelene ! merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est amusant itoo j'aime bcp ta photo n°2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je préfère la BD en couleurs, bien qu'ils y aient de très belles séries en noir/blanc comme dans la collection "Les Cités Obscures", Cortez, ect.

@plus







vais faire dodo


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on contiue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh KARL tu veux pas faire gagner une fille (voir meme designer plusieurs ex-equo)


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

2/


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh KARL tu veux pas faire gagner une fille (voir meme designer plusieurs ex-equo)



Oui, oui, cela devient urgent !!


----------



## Kak (6 Août 2003)

1)


----------



## Kak (6 Août 2003)

2)


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (7 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (7 Août 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2003)

Il vous reste encore une journée....

Résultats ce soir !


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

et de 1


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> 'lut macelene ! merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaisss les cités obscures, on attend toujours le deuxième tome de "la frontière invisible"... surtout que le premier vernissage se fait toujours à la librairie "Brüsel" ici à Bruxelles, qu'il se dépêche....


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Et de 2


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et de 2



Ils ont osé les produits dérivés ! Arghhh !


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Ben le plus gros reste pour moi, la voiture c édition spéciale corto maltese, c'est une toyota, la Yaris je crois (mais pour ce que je suis branché voitures.... ptet dans le forum Beurk, ils sauront te dire l'année, cylindrée et tout ça....)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et je trouve pas dans google.... bohhh ni sur toyota.... désolé


----------



## KARL40 (8 Août 2003)

A priori, tous les joueurs ont joués ! 
Je vérifie mon compte en banque ... et je proclame le vainqueur


----------



## KARL40 (8 Août 2003)

A l'unanimité avec moi-même, je déclare OUPSY gagnante avec 






Le jury tenait à décerner une mention spéciale à Bebert pour sa seconde photo


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2003)

je sais pas ce que j'ai en ce moment, je suis de bonne humeur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo OUPSY


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

BRAVO ! BRAVO !
Clap clap clap !

_L'est où Oupsy ?_


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Bravo OUPSY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je savait pas qu'elle faisait partie de notre trio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En tout cas bienvenue


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo OUPSY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Bravo  Oupsy , félicitations , quelle belle image!!!* 

et puis te voilà non pas faisant partie du trio mais  du quartet!!! Global, jpmiss, et karl40,  bon courage


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> A l'unanimité avec moi-même, je déclare OUPSY gagnante avec
> Le jury tenait à décerner une mention spéciale à Bebert pour sa seconde photo



Héhé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis un peu triste car j'avais chosi l'image d'Oupsy mais un peu tard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je suis très content pour Oupsy ! Bravo !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Waaaaooooouuuu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  c'est moi !  Youpiiiii... _li là, not oupsy! _





Merci *karl40 !*




Et merci à vous *jpmiss, bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GlobalCut, macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bebert* !
vos applaudissements me vont droit au coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Accordez moi cette soirée (bcp de travail j'ai, doit être fait avant la nuit tombée et
demain à l'aube je poste un nouveau thème...  oki?!?!

*Oki,  merci et bisous à tous!*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

j'espère que vous êtes pas trop pressé de jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



n'ayant pas reçu d'enveloppe en retour je ne peux donner de sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'file au taf' et de là, j'vous post un thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+plus


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> j'file au taf' et de là, j'vous post un thème


C'est malin, pour une fois que j'aurais pu jouer en premier


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

merci de votre patience ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thème du jour:  *savon(s)* 

savonnez vous bien!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




résultat pour Lundi 11, 18h au plus tard !


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Pas mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

et d'une


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh KARL tu veux pas faire gagner une fille (voir meme designer plusieurs ex-equo)



Bah alors KARL ????!!!!!
T'as pas suivi les conseils de jpmiss


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)




----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> merci de votre patience !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va sentir bon dans le bar, fini les odeurs de mâles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je joue, mais ça compte pour du beurre, juste une image pour le fun


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et puis te voilà non pas faisant partie du trio mais  du quartet!!! Global, jpmiss, et karl40,  bon courage



Ouais, va falloir assumer maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et de 2



zut grillé


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

et donc de 2


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2003)

1.






2.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2003)

Et en bonus :


----------



## ginette107 (8 Août 2003)

et voilà pour la premiere (parce que j'ai bien aimé le film):


----------



## barbarella (8 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (8 Août 2003)




----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



celui là, Barbarella bien choisi, il sert de gratounet en plus.
un peu raide sur notre douce peau mais pour enlever la corne des m... ya pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un peu raide sur notre douce peau mais pour enlever la corne des m... ya pas mieux




euh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

Avec Oupsy j'ai peut-être une chance de gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Photo n° 1*





*Photo n° 2*


----------



## Ruban (8 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (8 Août 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2003)

One


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2003)

two


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

*Photo N° 1*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

*Photo N° 2*


----------



## ginette107 (9 Août 2003)

je n'en met pas de deuxième, je ne serai pas là la semaine prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 en résumé je ne joue pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

bonsoir à tous ! hmmm... ça hume bon ici !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien voici les savonné(e)s  du sujet pris dans l'ordre : 
- GlobalCut &gt; photo n° 1
- krystof &gt; photo n° 2
- bebert &gt; photo n° 1  + son bonus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- barbarella &gt; photo n° 2
- bonpat &gt; photo n° 1 + n° 2 
- Ruban &gt; photo n° 1
- Karl &gt; photo n° 1
- Fred66 &gt; photo n° 2
ainsi que Ginette et macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo à tous et merci pour votre participation !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oupsy et moi  revenons d'ici la demi... avec la savonnette gagnante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

THE WINNER IS...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*bonpat*  et son p'tit canard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












à toi d'jouer bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne soirée à tous et toutes et merci de votre participation !


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)

Alors, là je dis bravo; j'aurais choisi la même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo bonpat ça change des chats


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> THE WINNER IS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonpat gagnant ? Il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume du Bar Mac


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> THE WINNER IS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, je suis très fier.
Cette première victoire est certainement le début d'une longue lignée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y avait pas beaucoup de participant mais c'est aussi dans ces moments là qu'il faut savoir faire preuve d'humilité.
J'ai été très bon, je le sais et Oupsy a vraiment du goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prochain sujet avant 8h00


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, là je dis bravo; j'aurais choisi la même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour les bravo, bravissimo et tous les mp que j'ai reçus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'aurai dû penser au canard plus tôt parce que les chats... _


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bonpat gagnant ? Il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume du Bar Mac



Alors d'abord et avant toute chose, c'est "bonpat" et non "Bonpat". Avec "B" majuscule cela change tout le sens de mon pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as raison Oupsy devais avoir bu un peu trop de  _tisane_


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Alors d'abord et avant toute chose, c'est "bonpat" et non "Bonpat". Avec "B" majuscule cela change tout le sens de mon pseudo



Oui mais on m'a toujours dit qu'il fallait mettre une majuscule au début de chaque phrase !


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

Pour vous montrer à quel point cela fait du bien de gagner, je vous propose comme nouveau thème : PIED

_Certains diront : bla bla bla , blabla bla etc mais je ne changerai pas._





  Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

1 :


----------



## barbarella (12 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

2 :


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2003)

C'est pas le pied ton sujet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/






2/


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

*OPERATION REMONTAGE DE SUJET* 

nouveau thème : PIED

  Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05 

j'aimerais bien que tout le monde participe


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Août 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Août 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

*image n° 1*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

*et n° 2* 




_pied de verre Tiffany - Art nouveau_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05
> 
> j'aimerais bien que tout le monde participe



il y a bcp de monde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2003)

il y a bcp de monde en vacances


----------



## bonpat (13 Août 2003)

*OPERATION REMONTAGE DE SUJET* 

nouveau thème : PIED

  Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05 


Pour l'instant ont participé :
- Barbarella
- Dark Templar
- bébert
- GlobalCut
- Oupsy


j'aimerais bien que tout le monde participe


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien que tout le monde participe



Allez hop moi aussi

1/






2/







PS: bravo bonpat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 comme je n'ai pas participé au theme precedent je ne met pas de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ni de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS 2: j'en ai vu une qui me plaisait bien mais je la laisse a krystof (il la reconnaitra si il a le courage d'aller aussi loin dans les tréfonds de google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (13 Août 2003)

Et hop


----------



## KARL40 (13 Août 2003)

Re-hop


----------



## Ruban (13 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (13 Août 2003)




----------



## bonpat (13 Août 2003)

*OPERATION REMONTAGE DE SUJET* 

nouveau thème : PIED

  Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05 


Pour l'instant ont participé :
- Barbarella
- Dark Templar
- bébert
- GlobalCut
- Oupsy
- jpmiss
- Karl40
- Ruban

j'aimerais bien que tout le monde participe


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05
> 
> 
> *


*

Et pouquoi pas a 19h07'23"?













*


----------



## bonpat (13 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pouquoi pas a 19h07'23"?



je vais essayer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

_L'est mignon ce Pied ! _











_Petit chat noir au pied du mur..._


----------



## inconnu(e) (14 Août 2003)




----------



## bonpat (14 Août 2003)

Je vais enfin vous dire qui a gagné....

_Pas facile, dis donc !!!_


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je vais enfin vous dire qui a gagné....
> 
> _Pas facile, dis donc !!!_



Ca traine...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Résultats mercredi 13 août 2003 à 19h05



'faut pas etre préssé... deja 18 min de retard....


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'faut pas etre préssé... deja 18 min de retard....



C'est pour aujourd'hui, ou pour demain


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

Je l'ai vu passer tout à l'heure, il a peut-etre oublié


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu passer tout à l'heure, il a peut-etre oublié



Pffffffffffffffffff..........il se fait prier oui


----------



## bonpat (14 Août 2003)

ok ok ok ok ! j'arrive !

La gagnante est Alexandra avec :






C'est son côté Lune sur la Terre qui m'a plu et puis bla bla bla blabla et bla blabla (on s'en fout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mention spéciale pour tous les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'aime bien Alexandra comme prénom _


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2003)

C'etait bien la peine de poireauter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



surtout pour avoir un resultat comme ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo "Alexandra"...


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ok ok ok ok ! j'arrive !
> 
> La gagnante est Alexandra avec :
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est extra-terrestre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo quand même Alexandra


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime bien Alexandra comme prénom _








Bravo Alexandra


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

et


----------



## bonpat (14 Août 2003)

bon et le nouveau sujet alors !!!! ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et


Quelle surprise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MERCI gente dame et gentils messieurs !

Et si nous allions faire un petit tour dans les étoiles à travers l'espace, ça vous dit ? 
*lune* ou  *étoiles* à vous de choisir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rendez-vous dans une année lumière !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> bon et le nouveau sujet alors !!!! ?



*Deux sujet en un ! Voir ci-dessus messire bonpat ! *





_J'aime beaucoup votre prénom bonpat ! _


----------



## bonpat (14 Août 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle surprise !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois me souvenir ma damoiselle qu'une année lumière est une distance (300 000 km/s * 3600s * 24 * 365,25).
Alors ces copies on les rend quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le sujet ? c'est au choix


----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (14 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je crois me souvenir ma damoiselle qu'une année lumière est une distance (300 000 km/s * 3600s * 24 * 365,25).


 Voir le dictionnaire pour plus d'exactitude ! 














			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Alors ces copies on les rend quand ?


_De suite pour vous mon bon monsieur bonpat_




Début de la semaine prochaine pour tous ! Donc dans une année lumière (environs) pour moi







			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> et le sujet ? c'est au choix


2 images = 2 sujets ou à choix ! A vous de voir se qui vous convient le mieux !  
Voyez BARBARELLA, elle sait y faire !


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2003)

1 : Étoile


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2003)

2 : Lune


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Août 2003)

et de 2


----------



## KARL40 (14 Août 2003)

One


----------



## Ruban (14 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (14 Août 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (14 Août 2003)

Two


----------



## bebert (14 Août 2003)

1/ Étoile






2/ Lune


----------



## bonpat (15 Août 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Voyez BARBARELLA, elle sait y faire !


ah bon !! BARBARELLA !! BARBARELLA !! houhou où es tu ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Two



Alors là je dis BRAVO!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Apres une telle image je suis obligé de ne pas participer cette fois ci. Impossible de faire mieux.


----------



## KARL40 (15 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je dis BRAVO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais !!!!!!! un concurrent de moins !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2003)

1./





2./


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

1/







2/


----------



## barbarella (19 Août 2003)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin, j'ai perdu la recette de ta grand-mère pour faire remonter un thread


----------



## Nephou (19 Août 2003)

Elle doit être pliée en quatre sous un thread bancal. [1 ] 












1 la recette, pas la grand-mère


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> ah bon !! BARBARELLA !! BARBARELLA !! houhou où es tu ?



Alors vous êtes où vous deux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que vous êtes tous impatients de connaître mon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est navrant de voir si peu de participants, on va dire que se sont les meilleurs !!


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous êtes où vous deux ?



On t'attend


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> On t'attend



 Pourquoi faire


----------



## prerima (20 Août 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que vous êtes tous impatients de connaître mon choix



Oui !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Les lunes remportent le sujet !  

Les nominés sont :  barbarella, ruban, bebert pour sa lune invisible (pas d'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , Dark Templar et Prerima. 


Et le gagnant (e) est....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Prerima pour ces lunes une et deux !  

 1/





2/






Avec une mention spéciale pour BEBERT et sa LUNE invisible à mes yeux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci à tous et à très bientôt !


----------



## prerima (20 Août 2003)

Merci beaucoup Alex !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis très honorée par cette victoire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans peu de temps, je reviens avec un nouveau thème !


----------



## prerima (20 Août 2003)

Alors pour rester dans le ton du bar, le nouveau thème est "céramique" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Résultats :  vendredi 22 dans la soirée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà et bonne recherche !


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour rester dans le ton du bar, le nouveau thème est "céramique" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah non, ah non, ah non, je ne mettrais pas une image de potiche, enfin non


----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (20 Août 2003)




----------



## bebert (20 Août 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Les lunes remportent le sujet !
> 
> bebert pour sa lune invisible (pas d'image
> 
> ...



Je proteste !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu la vois pas ma lune ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je proteste !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reste correct, tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu parles à une dame


----------



## KARL40 (20 Août 2003)

Juste pour l'enchainement ...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

http://www.m2b.com/ceramique/images/850g_vag.jpg


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Août 2003)

2 :


----------



## prerima (21 Août 2003)

Il reste deux jours pour participer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je rappelle le thème :  *céramique ! *


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

Suis même pas foutu de poster convenablement une photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour Finn : le délai d'édition est écoulé), voici la première :


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

ça faisait longtemps :

1]


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2003)

et
2]


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps :
> 
> 1]



Très beau petit village. A deux pas de chez moi.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

On a retrouvé Corbier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Corbier














 t'es sur que c'est pas le Dude ?


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> t'es sur que c'est pas le Dude ?



Bien possible, ce qui expliquerait son silence.


----------



## bebert (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Corbier



Tu pourrais retrouver Olivier Chiabodo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan, j'déconne !



Reprenons :

1/ 






2/






Trouvé dans google image céramique :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Août 2003)




----------



## bebert (21 Août 2003)

Et tu crois gagner avec ces horreuretés là ! Faudrait que tu sois le copain de prerima pour ça !


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (21 Août 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## KARL40 (21 Août 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (21 Août 2003)




----------



## prerima (22 Août 2003)

Plus que 24 heures pour participer à ce magnifique thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je rappelle une nouvelle fois le thème :  _céramique _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

image n° 2


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

*Photo n°1*


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

*Photo n°2*


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour rester dans le ton du bar, le nouveau thème est "céramique" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je pense que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir oublié ce jeu


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2003)

Prerima est bloquée sur une feuille Excel ou bien ?


----------



## prerima (25 Août 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir oublié ce jeu



Désolée, il est vrai que j'avais un peu zappé !


----------



## prerima (25 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Prerima est bloquée sur une feuille Excel ou bien ?



Non, j'essaie de m'en défaire mais ce n'est pas facile car je n'ai toujours pas le score maximal !


----------



## prerima (25 Août 2003)

Donc pour les résultats, aujourd'hui avant minuit !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour les résultats, aujourd'hui avant minuit !



Ben je vais profiter du délai de rab alors:

1/


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

2/


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais profiter du délai de rab alors:
> 
> 1/



Désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur mais le sujet n'était pas "Chat"


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de t'avoir induit en erreur mais le sujet n'était pas "Chat"



Je sais lire!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Cette image vient bien de google image avec "céramique" comme mot-clé


----------



## prerima (26 Août 2003)

Les 3 finalistes sont :

&gt;  *Nephou* 







&gt;  *bebert* 







&gt;  *jpmiss* 







_Le gagnant dans quelques minutes ..._


----------



## prerima (26 Août 2003)

Et le gagnant est .......
































*Nephou*




Félicitations à toi !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Et le gagnant est .......
> 
> *Nephou*
> 
> ...



Des pingouins...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On aura tout vu ici!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin bon... Bravo Nephou!


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Et le gagnant est ....... *Nephou*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle doit être vraiment fatiguée prerima...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui n'enlève rien à la médiocrité de la photo choisie...


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)

Bravo nephou, très jolie image, bon choix prerima


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

Merci Merci, si lon mavait dit que mais attendez ; on me lavait dit : « Jamais deux sans trois. »  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à Prerima pour son choix éclairé et toutes mes félicitations aux autres rudes concurrents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kof kof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant que jy suis je vais y aller de mon petit thème, :
*Billard*
 rendu des images pour le 31 août 2003 à 13 h 31  _ça mamuse_ 

gentlemen and women, start your (search) engine

_le titre, changer le titre bordel_


----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (26 Août 2003)




----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

et pour continuer avec les bonnes habitudes :
pour ne pas oublier 
et
pour se tenir à jour


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

Elle est très belle ta première image krystof.


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tant que jy suis je vais y aller de mon petit thème, :
> *Billard*
> rendu des images pour le 31 août 2003 à 13 h 31  _ça mamuse_



tidju, t'es pas pressé...


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> tidju, t'es pas pressé...


cest trop long ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon ben, que ceux-ce qui trouvent que cest trop long me le disent


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cest trop long ?



non, non !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c&amp;#8217;est trop long ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouais c'est trop long!

Je serais dans un pub en Irlande le 31/08!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Possible d'avoir les réultats demain par exemple? C'est un délai "raisonnable" ça...


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est trop long!
> 
> Je serais dans un pub en Irlande le 31/08!
> 
> ...


ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 résultat demain : bougez-vous tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et c'est sérieux


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

2/







Plus 2 images masquées pour essayer de faire revenir thebig:
http://www.propicks.cc/bobbi_billard01.jpg
http://www.shesweet.com/Bobbi_Billard_money.jpg

 !WARNING! DON'T CLIC IF YOU'RE UNDER 18 OR IF YOU ARE MACKIE!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> !WARNING! DON'T CLIC IF YOU'RE UNDER 18 OR IF YOU ARE MACKIE!


C'est avant qu'il fallait la mettre ta phrase, pas après


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


euh, à cause de la manière dont a été fait leur site ça bug ici mais on peut mieux se rendre compte de ce que ça fait sur mon site


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

Je vous rappelle que nous avons à faire à un « et avec Google » express et que les résultats seront communiqués demain dans la journée alors vous savez ce quil vous reste à faire :

résumé des participations ici


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh, à cause de la manière dont a été fait leur site ça bug ici mais on peut mieux se rendre compte de ce que ça fait sur mon site



Bizarre ce matin au boulot ca marchait (sur un pécé...) en tous cas merci d'avoir récupéré l'image pour la mette sur ton site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh pour les 2 "bonus" t'etais pas obligé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais bon... ca devrait faire plaisir a quelques uns


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh pour les 2 "bonus" t'etais pas obligé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En fait les images me paraissaient plus  ridicules  que biiip. Je vais peut-être les enlever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le reste, de rien


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

*Photo n°1* 

J'aime la délicatesse qu'elle emploie pour tenir la queue.







Ca a l'air de le faire sourire


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

*Photo n°2* 

tout en virtuel...


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

bonpat, ta candidature a été enregistrée et est  consultable


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bonpat, ta candidature a été enregistrée et est  consultable


si vous êtes déjà passés, pensez à faire « reload » pour que les vignettes correspondent aux concurrents


----------



## KARL40 (27 Août 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## KARL40 (27 Août 2003)

Et la seconde de .... circonstance !


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

Merci karl40
[nostalgie]<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
ah, tristan, eight ball deluxe, crystal caliburn, pro pinball,
</pre><hr />[/nostalgie]
À quand un flipper digne de ce nom sous X ?

Dépéchez vous les autres, résultat à 17 heures


----------



## Ruban (27 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (27 Août 2003)




----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

candidature enregistrée et  comme dhab cest visible ici


----------



## bebert (27 Août 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

*bilan de mi journée* 
 <ul type="square">
 [*] huit participants  [*] dix-huit contributions  [*]dont deux hors compétitions ;-) jpmiss  [*]le tout étant consultable ici
 [/list] 
à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

image n° 1:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2003)

image n° 2 :


----------



## shango (27 Août 2003)




----------



## Nephou (27 Août 2003)

shango a dit:
			
		

>



Merci de ta participation et bienvenue


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

petit résumé une heure avant la fermeture


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> petit résumé une heure avant la fermeture



Jai pour le moment trois potentiels gagnant(e)s


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Jai pour le moment trois potentiels gagnant(e)s



A part moi, je vois vraiment pas qui d'autres.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> petit résumé une heure avant la fermeture


Tu pourrais pas rendre les résultats vers 16 h 40 pour que je puisse participer au prochain thème stp ?


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> petit résumé une heure avant la fermeture



Le prochain thème ne pourrait pas être les suppléments de jp?

Alleeeezzz, quoi !!!


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain thème ne pourrait pas être les suppléments de jp?
> 
> Alleeeezzz, quoi !!!



Je vais voir ce que je peux faire.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le prochain thème ne pourrait pas être les suppléments de jp?
> 
> Alleeeezzz, quoi !!!














'suffit que ca soit moi qui gagne


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> petit résumé avant la fermeture



tout dabord, les nominés :










et parce quil insiste :


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et parce quil insiste :



Je n'insiste pas pour être nominé, mais pour gagner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tout dabord, les nominés :


Pfff, c'est quoi cette nomination à deux balles, je suis mê^me pas dedans


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, c'est quoi cette nomination à deux balles, je suis même pas dedans



alors, le grand gagnant est 






jpmiss 

mon deuxième prix pour shengo et la mention spéciale du jury va à Dark Templar pour son image qui bouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




résumé des images


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> alors, le grand gagnant est
> jpmiss



Je crois qu'on a atteint les limites du jeu.


----------



## bebert (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss








 Mouais
On va avoir pour thème SILICONE ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> alors, le grand gagnant est
> 
> jpmiss



Wouaye!!!!! YES!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'ailleurs ton image sur le thème céramique etait tout simplement sublime!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon alors, pour répondre aux attentes de certains, je vous propose le thème "pinup".

Toutefois veillez a rester dans les limites de la déscence afin de ne pas perturber le dévellopement mental des plus jeunes et de respecter les coronaires encrassées des plus anciens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus des fois y'a des modo (voire meme des admin') qui rôdent par ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez zou! Bonne chasse et rendez vous vendredi fin de matiné-début d'aprèm


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

Pour le  fun


----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> alors, le grand gagnant est
> 
> jpmiss



*RI*che choix
*DI*sons que jpmiss est le meilleur
*CU*lminant par sa splendeur
*LE*cteur, régale-toi !!


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *RI*che choix
> *DI*sons que jpmiss est le meilleur
> *CU*lminant par sa splendeur
> *LE*cteur, régale-toi !!



Au lieu de faire l'andouille tu ferais mieux de prendre exemple sur krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne te cache pas que tes chances de succès sont sont gravement entammées par cette intervention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir te surpasser!


----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

*Photo n°1* 

Je crois qu'elle n'est pas trop osée.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour le  fun



Hummpfff!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je cromprend mieux pourquoi c'est si difficile de trouver une solution au conflit israélo-palestinien


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> alors, le grand gagnant est
> jpmiss



Ouais pareil. Bien joué jp.
Mais j'aurais voté pour tes suppléments quand même !!!


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

n°1


----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

Message effacé par bonpat


----------



## barbarella (28 Août 2003)




----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

*Photo n°2* 

Je m'en suis tapée 12 d'un coup


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

ANNULEE PAR MOI MEME!


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

et n°3


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *Photo n°2*
> 
> Je m'en suis tapée 12 d'un coup



Vantard!!!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> et n°3



Tststs... 2 images par personne maxi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Choisi celle que tu veux eliminer ou edite un de tes messages.
Par respect pour le concepteur du jeux, aucune dérogation ne serra accordée


----------



## iMax (28 Août 2003)

Message effacé par iMax


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

iMax: ton image a déja été postée "hors concours" par krystof.
De plus je ne suis pas sur qu'elle réponde aux critères de décence demandés plus haut. Je te suggère d'éditer ton post et de choisir 2 autres images plus "clean"
Thanks


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tststs... 2 images par personne maxi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, scuse.

Savais pô !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, ben on peut virer la 2.
Désolé.

M'suis encore fait remarqué!!!


----------



## iMax (28 Août 2003)

Désolé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais quelque chose comme 60 pages de retard sur ce thread (j'étais un gros posteur ici, avant...)

Faut que je me mette un peu à jour


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben on peut virer la 2.
> Désolé.



No souci c'est noté


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comme le thème lancé est un peu "sensible" j'aimerais autant éviter de voir les modos débarquer pour faire le ménage...
On est jamais mieux servi que par soit meme (Onan) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bonne chance pour tes 2 nouvelles tentatives


----------



## Ruban (28 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (28 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *Photo n°2*
> 
> Je m'en suis tapée 12 d'un coup



pour info: je ne vois qu'un point d'interrogation, est-ce voulu bonpat ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> pour info: je ne vois qu'un point d'interrogation, est-ce voulu bonpat ?



il faut que tu saches que c'est un garçon essentiellement timide et rougissant


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

cooL !  j'aime beaucoup le sujet, bravo jpmiss !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




image n° 1:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2003)

image n° 2:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> cooL !  j'aime beaucoup le sujet, bravo jpmiss !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

Ca va etre tres difficile de faire un choix!!!


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

et de une


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

et de deux


----------



## ginette107 (28 Août 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (28 Août 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## krystof (28 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> iMax: ton image a déja été postée "hors concours" par krystof.
> De plus je ne suis pas sur qu'elle réponde aux critères de décence demandés plus haut. Je te suggère d'éditer ton post et de choisir 2 autres images plus "clean"
> Thanks



Un vrai p'tit modo ce jpmiss.


----------



## bebert (28 Août 2003)

1/ Attention : femme fatale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












2/ Avant les z'ipods on pouvait graver les zippos !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai p'tit modo ce jpmiss.



Et un candidat de moins! Un!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2003)

Et de deux (plus classique)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et d'une



Tu es sur que ca viens de google image avec pinup (ou pin-up) cette image? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A part ca


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2003)

Ce qui me fait tout drôle avec ce sujet cest je suis sûr de ne plus voir loption *(montrer tout)* de forums de la même manière.


----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> pour info: je ne vois qu'un point d'interrogation, est-ce voulu bonpat ?



Ma deuxième photo ne passant pas, j' propose celle-ci à la place :

*Photo n°2* 






_image trouvée sur Google avec "pin up"_


----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

Je propose comme nouveau sujet : ....

Ah bon, j'ai pas encore gagné ?!?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que ca viens de google image avec pinup (ou pin-up) cette image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ! Tu mettrais ma parole en doute ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Effectivement j'ai "élargi" la recherche ... pour la bonne cause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas tous les jours que l'on peut mettre une photo de Poison Ivy


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Je propose comme nouveau sujet : ....
> 
> Ah bon, j'ai pas encore gagné ?!?



Le résultat c'est demain


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ! Tu mettrais ma parole en doute ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si les autres participants n'ont pas d'objection  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'accepte ta contribution


----------



## bonpat (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour lui faire plaisir on laisse mais il a aucune chance de gagner, n'est ce pas jpmiss ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

_Ca c'est de la pin-up de l'espace ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rien que pour vous messieurs ! _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

_La même après un sérieux lifing! _


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> pour lui faire plaisir on laisse mais il a aucune chance de gagner, n'est ce pas jpmiss ?



'faut voir...


----------



## inconnu(e) (29 Août 2003)

1./




Provenance google :  pinup


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> 1./
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome inconnu(e)


----------



## inconnu(e) (29 Août 2003)

2./




Provenance google :  pinup


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Welcome inconnu(e)



Et je laccompagne pour te souhaiter la bienvenue


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et je laccompagne pour te souhaiter la bienvenue



Fayot!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par respect pour le concepteur du jeux, aucune dérogation ne serra accordée



Il est bien ce gars !


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fayot!








 moi ??? non


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Tada!
Plus que quelques heures pour poster vos images de pinup!
Résultats aux alentours de l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Bon un petit tour rapide des contributions et le verdict dans qqs minutes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tada!
> Plus que quelques heures pour poster vos images de pinup!
> Résultats aux alentours de l'heure de l'apéro



de quel apéro


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

Bon alors comme d'hab  le choix a été extremement difficile. Toutes les images etaient superbes.
Et comme d'hab également, mon choix est dénué de toute rigueure et a été fait avec toute la partialité nécéssaire ...





And the winner is:



















			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

>



Pour cette jolie photo (la pluspart des autres etaient des dessins) d'une charmante demoiselle aux formes qui devraient plaire a Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis de toutes façons j'ai pas a me justifier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A toi


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors comme d'hab  le choix a été extremement difficile. Toutes les images etaient superbes.
> Et comme d'hab également, mon choix est dénué de toute rigueure et a été fait avec toute la partialité nécéssaire ...
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est moche


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2003)

clap clap clap clap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toutes mes félicitations au vainq au gagn au loré
ben à lui quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh


----------



## PetIrix (29 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Elle est moche



... et son tourne à gauche n'est pas terrible non plus!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

*beurk !!! beurk !!! beurk !!! *


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour cette jolie photo (la pluspart des autres etaient des dessins) d'une charmante demoiselle aux formes qui devraient plaire a Roberto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce choix de connaisseur.
Bettie Page, la pinup des pinups.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nouveau thème dans quelques instants.


----------



## bonpat (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is: krystof



je suis déçu, moi qui t'avais pris pour un homme de goût !


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce choix de connaisseur.
> Bettie Page, la pinup des pinups.
> 
> 
> ...



Et, ça fait combien de temps quelques instants ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème dans quelques instants. (29/08/2003 14:34)



c'était l'heure de la sieste


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'était l'heure de la sieste



Il a du s'endormir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il a du s'endormir



en plus, il ronfle comme un cochon enrhumé


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> en plus, il ronfle comme un cochon enrhumé



T'appelles ça ronfler, je dirais plutôt VROMBIR


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles ça ronfler, je dirais plutôt VROMBIR



t'as vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le lit avance tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va finir dans l'escalier, si ça continue


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 et la fenêtre qui est ouverte


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> et la fenêtre qui est ouverte








mais il n'arrivera JAMAIS à prendre le virage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et j'entends quelqu'un qui commence à monter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je m'attends au pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










le tofounet en "attila des escaliers" on aura tout vu


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

Bon, barbarella et vieux râleur, ça me fera déjà 2 candidats en moins à juger.


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

Voilà donc, pour vous, et rien que pour vous, le nouveau thème.

*Yann Arthus Bertrand* 

Résultat dimanche, dans la soirée.


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, barbarella et vieux râleur, ça me fera déjà 2 candidats en moins à juger.



Vieux Raleur, je t'avais bien dit de ne pas commencer, maintenant l'est colère


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, barbarella et vieux râleur, ça me fera déjà 2 candidats en moins à juger.



du cochon enrhumé, il n'a pas que le vrombissement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le sale caractère également


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)




----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (30 Août 2003)




----------



## Ruban (30 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2003)

photo n°1


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)

Ça n'a pas inspiré grand monde ce sujet.
Tant pis.

Le vainqueur est barbarella.




			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'a pas inspiré grand monde ce sujet.
> Tant pis :
> 
> Le vainqueur est barbarella.



Faute de mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci beaucoup quand même


----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

La nuit m'ayant porté conseil, je vous propose comme nouveau thème *NUAGES*


_Et pour que tout le monde puisse porfiter des images, je suggère d'en limiter la taille, de façon à ce qu'elles soient lisibles sur des écrans 15' _


----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (1 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

La deuxième image passe pas ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) donc je mets un lien


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _Et pour que tout le monde puisse profiter des images, je suggère d'en limiter la taille, de façon à ce qu'elles soient lisibles sur des écrans 15' _


----------



## ginette107 (1 Septembre 2003)

_avant tout commentaire, j'ai bien lu le thème; cette image est dans google image avec le mot nuage_


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et pour que tout le monde puisse profiter des images, je suggère d'en limiter la taille, de façon à ce qu'elles soient lisibles sur des écrans 15'


J'ai moi même un écran 15" et pour le moment tout passe


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2003)

*1 :*
Un très bon souvenir
Je triche mais cest un gif et c'est le seul moyen de le poster


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2003)

*2 :*
quand à lautre, ben je sais pas, elle ma frappé


----------



## bonpat (1 Septembre 2003)

*Photo n°1*


----------



## bonpat (1 Septembre 2003)

*Photo n°2*


----------



## barbarella (1 Septembre 2003)

Emportée dans mon élan, telle une plume par un aspirateur, j'ai omis d'indiquer les dates suivantes :

Rendu, mercredi 3 septembre, 12 heures 30,

Résultats, dans la soirée du même jour, aux environs approximatifs de 20 heures pétantes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

merci d'avoir abandonné ton aspirateur 5' pour nous informer


----------



## KARL40 (2 Septembre 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## KARL40 (2 Septembre 2003)

Et de deux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

image n°2


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2003)

_et un p'tit bonus juste pour le plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 



_cliquez sur la photo pour voir grand _


----------



## barbarella (2 Septembre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> _et un p'tit bonus juste pour le plaisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est bien, ça passe sur mon écran sans problème


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Et dans quelques instants les résultats tant attendus


----------



## ginette107 (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et dans quelques instants les résultats tant attendus



quelques instants, tout est relatif


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> quelques instants, tout est relatif



Dans 2 minutes promulgation des résultats


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

En mon âme et inconscience, je déclare vainqueur de cette manche :

*bonpat* avec cette magnifique image 






Bravo bonpat, à toi


----------



## bonpat (4 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> En mon âme et inconscience, je déclare vainqueur de cette manche :
> 
> *bonpat* avec cette magnifique image
> 
> ...



Ayant découvert au fil des posts les incomparables qualités émotionnelles de Barbarella doublées dun sens quasi immédiat du jugement de valeur parfait, je ne pouvais quêtre sûr de gagner ce concours.

Barbarella, je voudrais te féliciter pour ton choix judicieux et tons sens de lobservation. En effet il sagit d'une magnifique photo dun paysage et non pas dun chat (beaucoup dailleurs se sont trompés en regardant la photo).

Dans ma grande magnanimité et non sans une pointe de modestie, je vais enfin vous donner le sujet que vous attendiez tous (à cette occasion vous noublierez pas davertir tous (jai bien dit tous) les posteurs de MacG) :

Le nouveau sujet est  *RAT* 


Merci encore, bonne chance et résultat vendredi soir 5 septembre à 19h04 !


----------



## bonpat (4 Septembre 2003)

_euh ! c'était juste pour changer de titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

Image n° 1





En fait, j'ai pas trouvé mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

image n°2


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (4 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Image n° 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarella (4 Septembre 2003)

Je passe mon tour


----------



## ginette107 (4 Septembre 2003)

Image n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (4 Septembre 2003)

Image n°2:


----------



## KARL40 (4 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (5 Septembre 2003)

Et de deux


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2003)

bonjour vous tous




rat bleu musicien 




rat mort d'avoir été tripoté

@+ vous tous


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Septembre 2003)

1.


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Septembre 2003)

2.


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Septembre 2003)

Vous les reconnaissez ?  Dino, Sammy et Frankie... le Rat pack


----------



## zele (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

et d'une






Bon'ap


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

et de 2


----------



## bonpat (6 Septembre 2003)

Rappel : résultat vendredi soir 5 septembre à 19h04 !

*dans 2 heures*


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Rappel : résultat vendredi soir 5 septembre à 19h04 !
> 
> *dans 2 heures*



ouf, j'ai eu chaud


----------



## bonpat (6 Septembre 2003)

Et le grand gagnant est GlobalCut pour cette magnique photo de  *RAT*


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Et le grand gagnant est GlobalCut pour cette magnique photo de  *RAT*



Merci et à bientot pour un nouveau sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

Et le nouveau thème est *BOULOT*




Allez au boulot


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2003)

Le nouveau moyen de locomotion de Karl !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2003)

Tiens Mackie (ou gribouille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) au boulot !!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau moyen de locomotion de Karl !



si c'est comme ca, je ne boirais jamais de Banga


----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau moyen de locomotion de Karl !



Ah non, trop dangereux ça !
Moi c'est le vélo


----------



## molgow (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si c'est comme ca, je ne boirais jamais de Banga



Santé


----------



## KARL40 (6 Septembre 2003)

Et comme quoi on peut concilier les  deux ...


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et le nouveau thème est *BOULOT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai oublié, resultats ce dimanche apres 21h


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Je me suis toujours demandé comment se passait les tests par échantillonnage dans ce secteur d'activité.


----------



## ginette107 (6 Septembre 2003)

Image n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (6 Septembre 2003)

Image n°2:


----------



## barbarella (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2003)

De chez Lapin.org






Ca me fait penser aux aventures de Kernet et Panic


----------



## Ruban (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (6 Septembre 2003)




----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2003)

«On dit quil y a trois millions de personnes qui veulent du travail. Cest pas vrai, de largent leur suffirait.»
            Coluche


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Septembre 2003)

Cloture du jeu à 21h00, resultat... aprés


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

n°1





n°2





_encore merci à ma muse..._


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Septembre 2003)

Et les nominés par ordre d'apparition sont :

KARL40





Fin Atlas





Doc Evil





et merci à tous de votre participation


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Septembre 2003)

et le gagnant est 

KARL40


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et le gagnant est
> 
> KARL40



_Encoooooooooooooooooore_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

OUF ! J'l'ai échappé belle !!!


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2003)

Ahhhhh, la semaine commence bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me réveille et vous donne le nouveau thème d'ici une petite demi-heure ...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Septembre 2003)

Tout est dans le titre !

Résultats mardi vers 21H00


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

*Beurk ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

Pratique le matin ...


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Mackie (ou gribouille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Hors concours ] 

Tiens Mackie au téléphone !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[/Hors concours ]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

n°1


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

n°2


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

image n°2


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2003)

yes yes yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*et de une :*





*et de deux*





*et voilà le bonus nostalgique*


----------



## inconnu(e) (9 Septembre 2003)

1./


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et de 2








 on a retrouvé le téléphone de Mackie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Après le téléphone rouge, le téléphone vert pour appeler un modérateur !!


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez encore cette belle journée pluvieuse pour participer ! Résultats ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors on se dépêche !!!


----------



## Ruban (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (9 Septembre 2003)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (9 Septembre 2003)

et de deux:


----------



## maousse (9 Septembre 2003)

et un 






et deux...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2003)

Les gens dont le nom est écrit en vert sont "importants" ici ? C'est bien ça !?!? Alors le vainqueur est Maou.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieuresement, le grand vainqueur est .........
Ginette107






Encore une fois bravo


----------



## ginette107 (10 Septembre 2003)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc le nouveau thème est:  *cigarette* 

Résultat  jeudi vers 21 heures


----------



## ginette107 (10 Septembre 2003)

Pour changer le titre


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer le titre



Bravo Ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon allez, chauffe Google


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2003)

et de 1






(photo de Man Ray)


----------



## maousse (10 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les gens dont le nom est écrit en vert sont "importants" ici ? C'est bien ça !?!? Alors le vainqueur est Maou....


 Mince alors, si je n'ai plus le droit de jouer...et de perdre, je m'en vais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Ginette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chauffe pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je te rappelle que tu as arrêté de fumer alors certaines images pourraient te tenter


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2003)

et de 2


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Septembre 2003)

2./


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Septembre 2003)

*avant*  





 *après*


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2003)

Une


----------



## KARL40 (10 Septembre 2003)

Deux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

numero 1






numero 2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

cigarette n°2


----------



## Ruban (11 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (11 Septembre 2003)




----------



## ginette107 (11 Septembre 2003)

Il vous reste la journée pour participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A vous


----------



## ginette107 (12 Septembre 2003)

la gagnante est barbarella avec cette image:




			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Au moins cela ne donne pas envie de floo...euh de fumer


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

Bravo barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dommage que tu gagnes le jour où t'as piscine, on est obligé d'attendre pour le nouveau sujet


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> la gagnante est barbarella avec cette image:



Merci ginette107, impressionnante cette image ! 

Je réfléchis à un nouveau thème et je reviens


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Juste pour se faire plaisir le nouveau thème sera desserts.

Résultats samedi 13, vers ± 20 heures.

A vous


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Ruban (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

Juste pour féliciter GlobalCut pour sa première image.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vais aller me chercher une glace également


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour féliciter GlobalCut pour sa première image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est de toute beauté n'est-ce pas


----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle est de toute beauté n'est-ce pas



Si vous cherchez à influencer le jury, c'est peine perdue, le jury est incorruptible


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si vous cherchez à influencer le jury, c'est peine perdue, le jury est incorruptible



Je ne cherchais nullement ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je repondais simplement à Karl


----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si vous cherchez à influencer le jury, c'est peine perdue, le jury est incorruptible



Incorruptible ou pas, le jury se doit néanmoins de tenir compte de ce superbe portrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dur de passer après .....


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Incorruptible ou pas, le jury se doit néanmoins de tenir compte de ce superbe portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me suis levé tot pour le trouver


----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

Une petite sélection ....


----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

Avant le choix final ...


----------



## toph (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## toph (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (12 Septembre 2003)

Olala  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est affreux, absolument affreux


----------



## KARL40 (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Olala
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit creux ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un petit creux ?



Tu te devoues pour le combler


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2003)

Image n° 1:


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2003)

Image n°2


----------



## UltraFloodeur (13 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (13 Septembre 2003)

1/





2/





J'aimerais en mettre plus mais je fais attention à ma ligne


----------



## UltraFloodeur (13 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

Plus que quelques heures pour jouer


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

*HORS CONCOURS*


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Plus que quelques heures pour jouer



Voila voila!

1/ 






et le résultat:

2/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2003)

Allez une spécialité japonaise tout d'abord


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2003)

Et voilà ...


----------



## barbarella (14 Septembre 2003)

Le gagnant de cette magnifique farandole est, sans hésitation, ni état d'âme : *TOPH*






[/QUOTE]

Bravo toph


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Toph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

merci , merci la semaine finie bien.
Bon le nouveau thème sera : cigare


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

résultat mardi matin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

et d'un


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2003)

La jeunesse de toph


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2003)

Et une deuxième :





Je précise, ça n'a vraiment rien d'un autoportrait


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La jeunesse de toph



Attention de ne pas confondre les cigarettes russes et le cigare cubain


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Attention de ne pas confondre les cigarettes russes et le cigare cubain



Moi, je crois ce que Google me dit


----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (15 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (15 Septembre 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (15 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et de 2



On dirait qu'il y a un probleme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma 2nde photo est visible ici


----------



## bebert (16 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On dirait qu'il y a un probleme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu l'as encore dans ton ©ache, c'est pourquoi tu la vois et pas nous


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merde, elle y est plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karl, remets la sur le serveur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je peux la mettre sur mon adresse free ?


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merde, elle y est plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non Monsieur !
Trouves en toi une autre !


----------



## bebert (16 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je peux la mettre sur mon adresse free ?



No problemo si tu arrives à la sortir de ton ©ache !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> No problemo si tu arrives de la sortir de ton ©ache !




Merci, la voici donc


----------



## toph (16 Septembre 2003)

j'hésite entre 




et


----------



## toph (16 Septembre 2003)

le gagnat est :  *GlobalCut* 




Bravo , bravo


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> le gagnant est :  *GlobalCut*
> 
> Bravo , bravo



Bravo GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> le gagnat est :  *GlobalCut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, merci, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je cherche un nouveau thème et vous le donne rapidement


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

Et le nouveau thème est Alien
résultat mercredi soir


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

image n°2 :


----------



## toph (16 Septembre 2003)

et 1


----------



## toph (16 Septembre 2003)

et 2


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

image n° 2


----------



## ginette107 (16 Septembre 2003)

Image n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (16 Septembre 2003)

Image n°2:





alien dans ton ©


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2003)

La première


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2003)

La seconde


----------



## bebert (16 Septembre 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

Ils débarquent


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

one


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

two


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

Fin du jeu ce soir 21h
resultat apres


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

_pas de politique, on a dit....._ 
_Ok je sors dousque je viens...._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _pas de politique, on a dit....._
> _Ok je sors dousque je viens...._













c'est quoi, ton truc


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _pas de politique, on a dit....._
> _Ok je sors dousque je viens...._



Tu t'es pas trompé de sujet par hasard ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

je ne pense pas m'être trompé de sujet, Alien n'est-ce pas ?

Ah je comprends, vous n'aviez pas reconnu Nicolas Sarkozy....

Bon puisque c'est apparemment hors sujet, que les forces de modération veuillent bien effacer cette image et les posts la reprenant...

_promis je ne posterai que des méduses galactiques gluantes pour ce sujet... enfin jusqu'à 21 h..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas m'être trompé de sujet, Alien n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Ah je comprends, vous n'aviez pas reconnu Nicolas Sarkozy....
> 
> ...



c'est ton image qui n'apparaît pas...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

Autant pour moi, mais l'image n'apparaissait pas non plus chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cliquez ici pour la voir 

Mais es-tu sur de l'avoir trouvée avec GoogleImages ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

Les 3 nomines sont par ordre d'apparition :

ginette107






KARL40






bebert


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

et la gagnante est :


*ginette*


----------



## UltraFloodeur (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et la gagnante est :
> 
> 
> *ginette*




*BRAVO GINETTE*


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et la gagnante est :
> 
> 
> *ginette*



MA GNI FI QUE


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et la gagnante est :
> 
> 
> *ginette*



Encore une fois


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

est pas là, Ginette...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> est pas là, Ginette...



Elle est encore au petit coin


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle est encore au petit coin



c'est son post qui t'a mis sur la voie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est son post qui t'a mis sur la voie ?



Pour la retrouver, il suffit de suivre la ligne verte


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour la retrouver, il suffit de suivre la ligne verte



elle en met du temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tiens j'ai changé - provisoirement - le titre_


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> elle en met du temps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourais etre plus cool avec les dames


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourais etre plus cool avec les dames



ce n'était pas très méchant


----------



## ginette107 (18 Septembre 2003)

voilà j'arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolé mais je ne suis pas branché 24/24 devant mon écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le nouveau thème est dans le titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors bonne cueillette sur google


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Septembre 2003)

2-

 [image]http://www.aaoarts.com/asie/tribench/MH02.JPEG[/image]  







 une JPEG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la voir cliquez ici


----------



## Ruban (18 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (18 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (18 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (18 Septembre 2003)

Que c'est joli


----------



## bebert (19 Septembre 2003)

1/






2/






Et en bonus :






Si après ça vous il vous prend l'envie de pisser, c'est normal


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

elle est un peu lourde  alors ici


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

gnomes (suite) ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)

un autre gnome


----------



## MackZeKnife (19 Septembre 2003)




----------



## salvatore (19 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

Waahoouu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais bien avoir la même !


----------



## salvatore (20 Septembre 2003)

rébus, on peut aussi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Septembre 2003)

en tant qu'ancien concepteur de ce jeux je rappelle la règle : trouvez  *2 images* pas plus dans Google en tapant le thème (ici _champignon_ )


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

ok chef


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en tant qu'ancien concepteur de ce jeux je rappelle la règle : trouvez  *2 images* pas plus dans Google en tapant le thème (ici _champignon_ )



Alors j'ai droit à une autre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je résiste pas :






Pas mal non plus, hein ?
Top design !


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai droit à une autre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est clair


----------



## ginette107 (20 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez jusqu'à lundi pour jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






résultat vers midi


----------



## ginette107 (22 Septembre 2003)

plus personne ne veut jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



resultat toujours à midi dès fois que des retardataires se decident


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)

j'en profite pour poser une question à GIgi : qu'est-ce que t'as à mettre sans arret ce smiley "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " comme icone du message ? C'est tes lunettes qui te gènent ? T'as les yeux trop défoncés d'avoir travailler chez gogo ?


----------



## bebert (22 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> plus personne ne veut jouer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allo ? Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## ginette107 (22 Septembre 2003)

Désolé pour le contre temps, le gagnant est bebert avec cette image:
félicitation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (22 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



Arf !!! Tu as mangé des champignons halucinogènes Finn ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci Ginette !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2003)

Bravo bebert


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!! Tu as mangé des champignons halucinogènes Finn ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, je dis ca comme ca, mais tu n'aurais pas un nouveau thème à nous proposer


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

On attend jusqu'a quand


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On attend jusqu'a quand














 parce que tu attends encore ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu attends encore ?



apparemment Barb, tu viens voir régulièrement s'il y a de la lumière...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu attends encore ?



Ben oui, si il se reveille que la semaine prochaine, qu'est-ce qu'on va faire


----------



## bebert (23 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et tous. Le nouveau thème sera *horloge*, en espérant qu'il n'ait pas déjà été proposé.
Rendus et résultat jeudi soir.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

Et d'une


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Septembre 2003)

Et de 2


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (23 Septembre 2003)

Tidjuu ! À peine le temps de poster qu'il y a déjà des réponses ! Ça vous démengeait tant que ça ?


----------



## bebert (23 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



Ça plantouille chez moi, tu peux transférer l'image ailleurs ?


----------



## anntraxh (23 Septembre 2003)

une






deux


----------



## barbarella (23 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça plantouille chez moi, tu peux transférer l'image ailleurs ?



la voilà


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

La deuxième


----------



## toph (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## toph (23 Septembre 2003)

et deux


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

Image n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2003)

Image n°2:


----------



## Ruban (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2003)

La première


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

Number one :


----------



## KARL40 (23 Septembre 2003)

Et de deux !


----------



## lumai (23 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

Number two :
??????!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












J'vous jure, juste en tapant horloge !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Me demandez pas comment ça peut se retrouver là...


----------



## bebert (24 Septembre 2003)

Et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## bebert (25 Septembre 2003)

Attention ! Plus que 6 heures avant clôture !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Alex666 (25 Septembre 2003)

horloge


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

attendez moi...  please BEBERT...  j'arrive avec des horloges pleins les poches


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

image n°2


----------



## bebert (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> n° 2



Bravo à Vieux Raleur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à tous les participants.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à Vieux Raleur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Vieux Raleur


----------



## bebert (26 Septembre 2003)

Argh ! Désolé Oupsy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es arrivée trop tard. J'ai posté le résultat quasiment en même temps que toi.
C'est un jour noir pour l'horlogerie suisse !


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Vieux Raleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était laquelle ton image ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

bravo Vieux Raleur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo Bebert, très bon choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime beaucoup... j'avais aussi, envie de mettre cette image... mais wala j'suis arrivée trop tard... suite à une panne d'réveil !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_pas grave Bebert, c'est le jeux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé pour la retardataire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour une "du bord du lac": la honte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










vais lui chercher un thème pour la consoler


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

nouveau thème:  *Bretagne*

rendu des copies dimanche midi


un délai bebert


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (26 Septembre 2003)

1/


----------



## bebert (26 Septembre 2003)

2/


----------



## toph (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## toph (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

image #1 :


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Septembre 2003)

image n°2 :


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> image n°2 :



Mouarf, mouarf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_En tant que breton, va falloir que je fasse fort..._


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2003)

Bon, number one...






Pour sortir un peu des sentiers battus...


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2003)

Number two :






Vive le 21ème siècle !


----------



## Soba (27 Septembre 2003)

1)


----------



## Soba (27 Septembre 2003)

2)


----------



## inconnu(e) (27 Septembre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (27 Septembre 2003)

2./


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

et hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore 24 heures


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

et hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore 11heures


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Septembre 2003)

Il serait pas midi passé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il serait pas midi passé



chez moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé du léger retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ont participé:

- GlobalCut
- barbarella
- bebert (à l'heure, lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- toph
- Ruban
- krystof
- aricosec
- Karl 40
- MacZeKnife
- macmarco
- Soba
- inconnu(e)
- alexm31

à toutes zé tous merci et bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




accordez-moi 30' pour le p'tit déj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pour choisir ce qui est loin d'être évident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à tout de suite


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> accordez-moi 30' pour le p'tit déj
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30' pour le petit déj  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vas plus vite à descendre un litron de rouge, il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

pas évident du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les nominés sont:

barbarella 1
bebert 2
toph 2
krystof 1
Ruban
Karl 40 2
inconnu(e) 1

résultat dans la foulée


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

c'est donc un choix très personnel:

*inconnu(e)* 

mais vraiment bravo et merci à tous


----------



## iMax (28 Septembre 2003)

Le nouveau thème, c'est quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc un choix très personnel:
> 
> *inconnu(e)*
> 
> mais vraiment bravo et merci à tous



Bravo *inconnu(e)* choisi nous un joli sujet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo *inconnu(e)* choisi nous un joli sujet



il / elle fait la sieste


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc un choix très personnel:
> 
> *inconnu(e)*
> 
> mais vraiment bravo et merci à tous



Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh, c'est qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est pas pret à avoir un nouveau sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Tu voudrais pas choisir quelqu'un dont on est sur de l'identité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il/elle ne devrait pas tarder. Patientez jusqu'à demain


----------



## inconnu(e) (29 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, voilà, je me dépêche... Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nouveau sujet dans le titre.

Bonne soirée et à mardi soir 22:00 environs pour les résultats.


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

un peu flou mais bon...


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

imagne n°1


----------



## iMax (29 Septembre 2003)

Faisons dans la simplicité...:


----------



## iMax (29 Septembre 2003)

Ma deuxième chance:


----------



## bonpat (29 Septembre 2003)

*Photo n°1* 



 


_merci Oupsy !_


----------



## bonpat (29 Septembre 2003)

*Photo n°2*


----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (29 Septembre 2003)

Une :


----------



## Ruban (29 Septembre 2003)

Deux :


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (29 Septembre 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## KARL40 (30 Septembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (30 Septembre 2003)




----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Clôture des portes à 18:30 ! 

Résultat avancé pour 19:00 au lieu de 22:00 pour cause de rencard déplacé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ont participé jusqu'à ce jour et cette heure :

- MackZeKnife 
- GlobalCut 
- Vieux Raleur 
- iMax 
- barbarella 
- oupsy 
- bonpat 
- Ruban 
- krystof 
- bebert 
- KARL40


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Clôture des portes à 18:30 !
> Résultat avancé pour 19:00 au lieu de 22:00 pour cause de rencard déplacé




serai chez moi pour voir ça au calme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

Ne fermez pas j'arrive !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

Et hop !! 

A moi la victoire !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ne fermez pas j'arrive !!



Pile poil 
merci la communauté


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> serai chez moi pour voir ça au calme



Non,  mais comme vos images ne reflètent pas dans le miroir... Vois-tu où je veux en venir Vieux Raleur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je te désigne comme dépouilleur d'images en deuxième... et le modo Finn en 3ème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Tout deux vous êtes hors jeux, n'avez pas fait les recherches sous :  miroir(s) ou mirror qui est mon thème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Non,  mais comme vos images ne reflètent pas dans le miroir... Vois-tu où je veux en venir Vieux Raleur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La seconde de Finn est bien sur Google d'après mes souvenirs


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Ok, je vérifie


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

Les nominés sont: 

- MackZeKnife 2
- iMax 2
- bonpat 2
- barbarella 2
- krystof 1
- bebert 1
- Finn Atlas 2 (en jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )




Résultat dans la foulée...


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Les nominés sont:
> 
> - MackZeKnife 2
> - iMax 2
> ...




C'est une grande foulée


----------



## inconnu(e) (1 Octobre 2003)

*L'image gagnante est : *




*de bonpat !*


*Bravo et merci à tous*


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Bravo bonpat


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Bravo, bonpat, sincèrement


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2003)

"La force c'est de pouvoir casser une barre de chocolat en quatre et de n'en manger qu'un carré. "

J'adore cette phrase de ta signature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu connais son auteur ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "La force c'est de pouvoir casser une barre de chocolat en quatre et de n'en manger qu'un carré. "
> 
> J'adore cette phrase de ta signature
> 
> ...



Je ne me souviens plus, je cherche et je reviens


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

Bravo bonpat


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> "La force c'est de pouvoir casser une barre de chocolat en quatre et de n'en manger qu'un carré. "
> 
> J'adore cette phrase de ta signature
> 
> ...



Judith Viorst, romancière américaine


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

si môssieu bonpat voulait bien condescendre à fournir un nouveau sujet à la populace frustrée...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

T'as qu'à lui envoyer un MP


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Judith Viorst, romancière américaine



Gracias !


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> si môssieu bonpat voulait bien condescendre à fournir un nouveau sujet à la populace frustrée...



On le connait le nouveau thème : c'est "Chat"


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On le connait le nouveau thème : c'est "Chat"


----------



## krystof (1 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On le connait le nouveau thème : c'est "Chat"



Ou alors "Télé 7 jeux" peut-être.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à lui envoyer un MP



l'heureux gagnant a été avisé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il craint peut-être la pluie...


----------



## bonpat (1 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> l'heureux gagnant a été avisé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de m'avoir prévenu mais je m'y attendais!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le nouveau thème est d'actualité :  *Pluie*


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Une :


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## bonpat (1 Octobre 2003)

juste pour le titre.

...et j'oubliais résultat vendredi à 12h07


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> juste pour le titre.
> 
> ...et j'oubliais résultat vendredi à 12h07



J'en prend bonne note


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> juste pour le titre.
> 
> ...et j'oubliais résultat vendredi à 12h07



a voté


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2003)

1/






2/






Hors concours :


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Deux :


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

1)


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

et 2)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

*Photo n° 1*








*Photo n° 2*


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2003)




----------



## bonpat (3 Octobre 2003)

Pour l'instant nous avons comme participant :

Barbarella 1-2
GlobalCut 1-2
Vieux Raleur 1-2
Bébert 1-2-hors concours
PetIrix 1-2
Fred66 1-2
Karl40 1-2
Oupsy  _rien_ 

Le résultat est prévu approximativement aux allentours de 12h07 today


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2003)

image n°1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



juste une  pour  le plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_faut savoir les chats n'aiment pas la pluie... hihihi_


----------



## bonpat (3 Octobre 2003)

Les participants sont :

Barbarella 1-2
GlobalCut 1-2
Vieux Raleur 1-2
Bébert 1-2-hors concours
PetIrix 1-2
Fred66 1-2
Karl40 1-2
Oupsy 1

Les nominés sont les mêmes.

et le gagnant est :  *Bébert* 
avec cette magnifique photo qui me rappelle le Picasso que j'ai dans mon salon !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Bébert


----------



## bebert (3 Octobre 2003)

Merci bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cherche un nouveau thème Patience.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci bonpat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est la patience le nouveau thème ?
Ou faut juste attendre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci bonpat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 on a encore rien dit


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "la patience est une grande vertu"


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "la patience est une grande vertu"



la chère maman du Vieux (dixit son rejetoon dans le "pétomnane" d'y a qq jours)... 

_mais en fait tu ne posais pas la question, n'est-ce pas ? _


----------



## barbarella (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> la chère maman du Vieux (dixit son rejetoon dans le "pétomnane" d'y a qq jours)...
> 
> _mais en fait tu ne posais pas la question, n'est-ce pas ? _



Non, mais ça fait toujours plaisir de connaître les sources de son savoir


----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2003)

Je suis en plein développement SQL-AppleScript-InDesign alors je ne suis pas du tout inspiré pour trouver un beau thème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pourquoi je vous suggère de me trouver une bonne *bouteille* digne de rentrer dans la cave de DocEvil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rendus et résultat dimanche soir.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## PetIrix (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2003)

Dans l'intimité de Vieux Râleur.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (4 Octobre 2003)

*&lt;&lt;== la bouteille est ici*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2003)

image n°1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_baobab-bouteille_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2003)

imgage n°2


----------



## Ruban (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>



Vous êtes disqualifié !!!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes disqualifié !!!



Pourtant un bon jus d'orange chimique n'a jamais nuit à personne


----------



## bebert (5 Octobre 2003)

Plus que 8 heures avant clôture ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PS : Et hop mon 3000è post !


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : Et hop mon 3000è post !



Déjà


----------



## barbarella (5 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : Et hop mon 3000è post !



Bravo, bébert, si tu postais dans "Et avec la tête" tu irais plus vite


----------



## bebert (5 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, bébert, si tu postais dans "Et avec la tête" tu irais plus vite


----------



## bebert (5 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Déjà



Je résisterai à "l'appel du Flood" !


----------



## bebert (6 Octobre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

>



Merci aux participants et bravo à Ruban !!!


----------



## Alex666 (6 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux participants et bravo à Ruban !!!



bravo 3000 ça fait déja pas mal ! mais c'est moins que barbarella...


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je résisterai à "l'appel du Flood" !



Plaît-il ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 8 heures avant clôture !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux participants et bravo à Ruban !!!



Bravo Ruban


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2003)

comment on fait pour mettre un mpeg de 748Mo sur un cd de 700 Mo?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Octobre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour mettre un mpeg de 748Mo sur un cd de 700 Mo?



ok, on a toujours pas résolu le probleme, le sujet a été fermé, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit l'endroit


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2003)

ah ok alors une bière stp


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Octobre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ok alors une bière stp



ok, c'est par là


----------



## Ruban (6 Octobre 2003)

Merci beaucoup bébert, je suis ravie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très prochainement un nouveau thème.


----------



## Ruban (6 Octobre 2003)

Afin de réchauffer l'atmosphère le nouveau thème est *BANQUISE* 

Rendus mercredi 17 heures, résultats à 19 heures


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)




----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

T-Bird on ice...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2003)

n° 1 





n° 2


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2003)

Ce ne serait pas le jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce ne serait pas l'heure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bebert ou'ske t'es*


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas le jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il me semble, oui


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> Afin de réchauffer l'atmosphère le nouveau thème est *BANQUISE*
> 
> Rendus mercredi 17 heures, résultats à 19 heures



c'etait même tout à l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'etait même tout à l'heure



il a encore du demander un délai


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> il a encore du demander un délai



demander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je n'ai rien vu de tel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il a pris, c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

Toujours rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est peut-etre mercredi de la semaine prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

Toujours rien


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

Euh, c'est pas à moi c'est à Ruban de décider !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est pas à moi c'est à Ruban de décider !



effectivement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lui ai envoyé un MP; réponse d'icelle: je délègue à Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... lequel a reçu un MP...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais il doit être en train de poursuivre sa sieste


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est pas à moi c'est à Ruban de décider !



Ben oui


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui




Si vous voulez je veux bien décider à sa place !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez je veux bien décider à sa place !



OK


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> effectivement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEBOUT FINN


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Octobre 2003)

bon qu'est-ce qui se passe encore ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon je cherche un thème ou alors je concède le choix à l'un d'entre vous. De toute façon ca attendra quelques minutes, voire quelques heures jusqu'à ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai plus urgent à faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_à suivre_


----------



## KARL40 (10 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus urgent à faire



On aura tout lu !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus urgent à faire








  Bonjour Prerima


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>



Bon, allez hop ! Le gagnant est Karl40 !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez hop ! Le gagnant est Karl40 !



Bonne initiative


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

On commence à faire banquise, ici !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> .



Je met iMax vainqueur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 QUelqu'un y voit une objection ? oui ?...bon alors je donne un nouveau thème :  *Art(s) martial(aux)*

Je relève les paninis dimanche soir


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

1)


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

2)


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

il est pas terrible ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Surtout en petit déformé sur fond gris


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il est pas terrible ton avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip !
Je sais, je sais.
Je n'ai pas d'idée en ce moment.

Je ne sais pas quoi me mettre en ce moment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trouve pas mon style !


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je met iMax vainqueur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primo : j'ai donné le vainqueur en premier
Secondo : c'est au vainqueur de choisir un thème
Troisio : allez vous faire voir, bande de nases© !!!


----------



## PetIrix (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Primo : j'ai donné le vainqueur en premier
> Secondo : c'est au vainqueur de choisir un thème
> Troisio : allez vous faire voir, bande de nases© !!!



Bahh, t'avais pas de thème ...

Ya qu'à faire "ruban" comme thème ça mettra tout le monde d'accord ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !
> Je sais, je sais.
> Je n'ai pas d'idée en ce moment.
> 
> ...



je suggère que tu ouvres un sujet  - y en a des largement plus cons [pas de smiley] - demandant des propositions...

Quant à "Lieu : sur le palier...", tu as l'humour noir ou du recul, je ne sais pas mais j'aime bien...


----------



## tahitimellow (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Octobre 2003)

Tiens c'est marrant, il me semblait avoir gagné ...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bahh, t'avais pas de thème ...



Tu ne peux pas me demander de thèmer ! Arf !!!


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Octobre 2003)

(1)


----------



## barbarella (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Octobre 2003)

(2)


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas me demander de thèmer ! Arf !!!


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suggère que tu ouvres un sujet  - y en a des largement plus cons [pas de smiley] - demandant des propositions...



Wofff !! Je finirai par trouver



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Quant à "Lieu : sur le palier...", tu as l'humour noir ou du recul, je ne sais pas mais j'aime bien...



Pas trop de recul...  après ya des marches ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

quelques heures pour jouer m'sieur dames ensuite verdict


----------



## ginette107 (12 Octobre 2003)

image n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (12 Octobre 2003)

image n°2:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> quelques heures pour jouer m'sieur dames ensuite verdict



M'en souvient plus, c'est quand ?


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Et de 1


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Et de 2


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2003)

Et Hop !


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Bon Finn, C'est quand la réponse...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je met iMax vainqueur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dimanche soir = 20h30 / 21h / 22h / 23h / 23h37 / autre ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche soir = 20h30 / 21h / 22h / 23h / 23h37 / autre ?



J'arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le temps de regarder et d'évaluer tout çà et je vous donne les candidats à la victoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Si mon mal de tête voulait bien me lacher également


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

Dans la catégorie Taoiste de la mort qui tue-double piqué-fouetté-triple-saut périlleux-parade-saut-de-carpe ont été retenu :

 *le chat plus grunge que martial de Globalcut 

*Tahitimellow et son Hong Kong Fufu !! 

* Karl40 pour son coup de pied anti-CRS ! 

* Inconnu(e) pour la qualité du mouvement retranscrit en photo 

*Ginette107 pour sa volonté à se mettre à la muscu ! 

* Lumai pour sa photo de club d'Aikido et de pétanque 
	
 

ENcore quelques minutes de réflexion et le sensei répondra. pendant ce temsp quelques génuflexions sont à préconiser pour s'échauffer.


Et n'oubliez pas les étirements


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

J'hésite .. donc je floode


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'avais pas à tant picoler


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite .. donc je floode








c'est du beau


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite .. donc je floode



Tu hésites quand même plus que tu floodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon c'est pour aujourd'hui ou demain ?

T'as vu ca Finn, 3 phrases en un post


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

c'est pour quand les résultats...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi vouloir jouer dans le prochain thème


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

et ben moi je vais me coucher, je verais ca demain


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

c'est quoi ce souk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi aussi avoir envie de jouer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ben moi je vais me coucher, je verais ca demain



 bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ben moi je vais me coucher, je verais ca demain



Comment ca il y a toujours rien !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

Sorry mais hier soir mon "headache" m'a foudroyé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'avais du faire un choix j'aurais fait n'importe quoi, alors j'ai préféré atteindre ce matin.

Et donc le vainqueur est ..... dans le post suivant !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Octobre 2003)

Tahitmellow !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A toi de donner un nouveau thème et de nous faire plancher


----------



## KARL40 (13 Octobre 2003)

Tout ça pour ça !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Tahitmellow


----------



## tahitimellow (13 Octobre 2003)

Merci, merci...

Bon, ça fait pas longtemps que je suis ce thread, donc j'espère ne pas tomber dans du déjà vu...

Je propose:  *La pêche* !


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2003)

image n° 2


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Et voilou de 1


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Et de 2


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci...
> 
> Bon, ça fait pas longtemps que je suis ce thread, donc j'espère ne pas tomber dans du déjà vu...
> 
> Je propose:  *La pêche* !



Il faudrait que tu donnes également une date et heure limite pour jouer, ainsi  que le jour et l'heure des résultats


----------



## lumai (14 Octobre 2003)

Et Hop !


----------



## tahitimellow (14 Octobre 2003)

OK, je prends note.

* Donc précisions sur le jeu-concours:

Date limite: mardi 14 octobre - 23h59
Date des résultats: mercredi 15 octobre - 10h00

Qu'on se le dise...
* 
Sinon, ma contribution:


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> OK, je prends note.
> 
> * Donc précisions sur le jeu-concours:
> 
> ...




Ehhh behhh !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celui là restera dans les an........



_Humm! PetIrix, tu es minable !!!_


----------



## tahitimellow (14 Octobre 2003)

Petite précision pour les non-hispanophones...

*Busca el melocoton* signifie *Cherche la pêche*...


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision pour les non-hispanophones...
> 
> *Busca el melocoton* signifie *Cherche la pêche*...



Vale, vale !
Entiendo bien lo que dices.
Pero todos son melocotones, no?


----------



## tahitimellow (14 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Vale, vale !
> Entiendo bien lo que dices.
> Pero todos son melocotones, no?



Ejjjj... no exactamente


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision pour les non-hispanophones...
> 
> *Busca el melocoton* signifie *Cherche la pêche*...



v15/h8


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> v15/h8








 quel oeil exercé


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> v15/h8



ok, si tu veux garde là, je m'occupe des autres


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2003)

Attention, il s'agit bien d'une raie. N'allez pas voir autre chose


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2003)




----------



## tahitimellow (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> v15/h8



Bien joué!


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2003)

tahitimellow a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué!



Je ne te voyais pas comme ça !!!


----------



## tahitimellow (14 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te voyais pas comme ça !!!



Euh... c'est pas ma photo, tu sais


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Octobre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Octobre 2003)

2./


----------



## tahitimellow (15 Octobre 2003)

Attention, le thème "La pêche" termine dans 34 minutes...


----------



## tahitimellow (15 Octobre 2003)

*Résultats!!!*

And ze ouineur is... *inconnu(e)* pour ses jolis poissons...

Allez, à toi de choisir le prochain thème!



			
				inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> 1./


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2003)

Bravo inconnu(e)


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Inconnu(e) ton image est très belle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

bravo "inconnu(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




belle image


----------



## inconnu(e) (16 Octobre 2003)

Gracias los amigos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nouveau thème: *pinceau(x) / brush* 

Relever de vos idées jeudi 16 dans la soirée suivi des résultats à 23h30 environs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Gracias los amigos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 faut pas traîner


----------



## barbarella (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Octobre 2003)

2-





 

_D'autres images en cliquant sur la photo_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## krystof (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Octobre 2003)

Les images retenues sont et de :

&gt; 2 &gt; barbarella
&gt; 1 &gt; krystof
&gt; 2 &gt; Karl40

And ze ouineur is... *Karl* pour son joli coup de pinceau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>



 Bonne nuit et bon week-end à tous et toutes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2003)

bravo Karl


----------



## KARL40 (17 Octobre 2003)

Fais chi..., j'ai encore gagné !!
Va falloir que je trouve un sujet maintenant !









Merci de ton choix cher(e) inconnu(e)


----------



## KARL40 (17 Octobre 2003)

On va faire une légère entorse à la règle.

Je voulais choisir "poing" comme thème mais les images ne sont pas terribles. Alors on va prende son équivalent anglais "fist".

Pas de contestations ? 














Parfait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, résultat des combats dimanche après la messe


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2003)

Tout d'abord Bravo Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que j'aime bien l'idée du thème je fais une entorse à mon boycotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1-


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Octobre 2003)

et de 2


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, résultat des combats dimanche après la messe



tu vas à la messe toi


----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (17 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu vas à la messe toi



Ne me dis pas que tu n'y assistes pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et ta participation au jeu c'est pour quand ?


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)

Pour Mackie.















[edit] on va éviter ce genre d'image quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (même en lien)


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais choisir "poing" comme thème mais les images ne sont pas terribles. Alors on va prende son équivalent anglais "fist".











Attention aux dérapages !!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Octobre 2003)

1)


----------



## PetIrix (17 Octobre 2003)

2)


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Attention aux dérapages !!



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler ...


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (18 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Attention aux dérapages !!



Honnêtement, je pensais qu'avec ce mot clé, il y aurait plus de dérapages sur google, comme tu dis.
Mais finalement, non.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement, je pensais qu'avec ce mot clé, il y aurait plus de dérapages sur google, comme tu dis.
> Mais finalement, non.



C'est bien pour cela que je l'ai choisi ! J'ai vérifié avant .....


----------



## Zitoune (18 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour cela que je l'ai choisi ! J'ai vérifié avant .....



c'est pas la peine de te trouver une excuse pour chercher des trucs de ce genre sur le net Karl


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Octobre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Octobre 2003)

2./


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2003)

1.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2003)

2.


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Octobre 2003)

Hors concours..   




_Peace &amp; Love_ on peut lire sur les poings...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Octobre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Hors concours..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dommage que tu l'ai mis hors concours


----------



## KARL40 (19 Octobre 2003)

Merci à tous les participants .....

Néanmoins, après quelques hésitations, je déclare vainqueur ....

GlobalCut avec cette photo :






A ton tour Global


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous les participants .....
> 
> Néanmoins, après quelques hésitations, je déclare vainqueur ....
> 
> ...




Merci Karl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Très bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, le temps de réflechir à un nouveau sujet et ca sera à vous de jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Octobre 2003)

et le nouveau thème est MONSTRE

Fin du jeu mardi 20h00 résultats dans la soirée


----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Zitoune (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## inconnu(e) (20 Octobre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (20 Octobre 2003)

2./


----------



## KARL40 (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (20 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (21 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (21 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et le nouveau thème est MONSTRE
> 
> Fin du jeu mardi 20h00 résultats dans la soirée



Oups j'avais oublié


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Octobre 2003)

et le (la) gagnant(e) est lumai avec cette image






Bravo, à toi le nouveau thème


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2003)

Bah ! J'as gagné !!! 

Bon, ben je remercie Globalcut, mon papa, ma maman, tout ceux qui ont voté pour moi et vous tous, cher public !!!























Pour le nouveau thème, ce sera :  *Orange* 
Fin vendredi midi et résultats dans la soirée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations lumai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nr 1 :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

nr 2 :


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (22 Octobre 2003)

"orange" le meilleur album du JSBE !


----------



## KARL40 (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

On comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi si peu de gens osent prendre la porte ces temps-ci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Octobre 2003)

Pas mal ce thème !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on trouve des trucs "halloweenesque"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour le nouveau thème, ce sera :  *Orange*
> Fin vendredi midi et résultats dans la soirée !



un 'tit coup d'ascenseur


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Octobre 2003)

2./


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

et... hop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dernière ligne droite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et... hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment les oranges çà te réussit bien !!
Dopé !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment les oranges çà te réussit bien !!
> Dopé !!



y'a des dopants plus désagréables


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour le nouveau thème, ce sera :  *Orange*
> Fin vendredi midi et résultats dans la soirée !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

>



tu presses encore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y reste vraiment pas une goutte ?


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

Alors...
Que je résume un peu tout ça...
On a :
des oranges (très belles les oranges), 
une orange/pomme/mac, 
des têtes de mort oranges, 
un travesti halloweenesque, 
une cruche orange (dois-je prendre cela personnellement ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










), 
de zolis fleurs oranges,
un champignon orange, 
une affiche ultra kitch,
celle du cultissime orange mécanique,
un p'tit tour à Wesminster,
un joueur de baseball (c'est ça?),
une pochette d'album.


J'espère ne rien avoir oublié...
Puisqu'y faut choisir, je dois avouer un faible pour la fête de l'orange californienne !!!








*Félicitation Barbarella !!!*


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Merci lumai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis vraiment touchée par ton bon goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans peu de temps un nouveau thème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

Bravo barbarella


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Le nouveau thème : *MAIN(S)*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau thème : *MAIN(S)*



et le résultat des courses


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

1)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau thème : *MAIN(S)*



on avait pas fait un thème similaire avec Karl (une variante anglaise me semble-t-il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?


----------



## lumai (25 Octobre 2003)

2)


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et le résultat des courses



Lundi midi, ça va ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on avait pas fait un thème similaire avec Karl (une variante anglaise me semble-t-il
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais entendu dire  *tendre un poing amical*






_ je ne supporte pas ce smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  utilisé seul en fin de phrase_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lundi midi, ça va ?



pour moi: OK


----------



## KARL40 (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Barbarella!
Et je le dis sans aucune arriere pensée ni aucun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etant donné que je n'ai pas participé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce soir j'ai un peu de temps et ton thème est prometteur alors je crois que je vais m y mettre


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2003)

Bravo barbarella


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2003)

1/






2/


----------



## inconnu(e) (25 Octobre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (25 Octobre 2003)

2./


----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais entendu dire  *tendre un poing amical*



j'n'ai rien contre le sujet Barba .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arrete de prendre la mouche à chaque remarque surtout quand il n'y a rien de pernicieux ou d'ironique. C'etait une simple remarque/question.
et mon rolleyes: ne marquait aucun déaspointement ou remarque du type "n'importe quoi", mais plutot une indécision (je l'assimile au smiley "indecis" d'iChat).


----------



## Ruban (26 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (26 Octobre 2003)




----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2003)




----------



## sylko (26 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Allez, on se dépêche, plus que quelques heures avant le verdict final, officiel et définitif


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Mon avis importe peu, mais j'aime beaucoup la n°2 de sylko.


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mon avis importe peu, mais j'aime beaucoup la n°2 de sylko.



Tous les avis sont intéressants, comme toutes les vies


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tous les avis sont intéressants, comme toutes les vies



Pas vrai


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

La plupart de ces images sont chargées de symboles, comme je le souhaitais. Mon choix fut donc difficile. Sont nominés :

Vieux Raleur






jpmiss






Krystof






sylko







Et. Le gagnant est 

























vous le saurez à midi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

est


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> est



mais c'est qu'il est curieux


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est qu'il est curieux



Ben, elle à dit midi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben, elle à dit midi



tu sais bien que les jolies femmes se font toujours attendre


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que les jolies femmes se font toujours attendre



Admettons, je damande à voir quand même


----------



## barbarella (27 Octobre 2003)

Et. Le gagnant est 

*sylko*






  Bravo sylko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

Très bon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo sylko


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Très bon choix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Très bon choix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mwouais, si on veux...


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bravo sylko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo. Mon préféré également  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous promet je n'ai influencé personne


----------



## PetIrix (27 Octobre 2003)

Celle de krystof (la photo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) était très belle aussi, mais celle de sylko (bis) est plus symbolique.
Belles images.


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Celle de krystof était très belle aussi



Ben voyons.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Celle de krystof (la photo !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et la mienne elle etait bien ausi


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

Youhou


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Youhou



Allez sylko, je sais que tu es là


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez sylko, je sais que tu es là



toi t'étais là , et nous on t'attend  ici


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Bon ! 

sylko ne se manifeste pas, alors avec le plein pouvoir qui est le mien je déclare :

*Krystof* gagnant :



Krystof








Bravo Krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon !
> 
> sylko ne se manifeste pas, alors avec le plein pouvoir qui est le mien je déclare :
> 
> ...



si je puis m'exprimer (si j'puis pas, j'fais quand même), Barb', ton 2ème choix est meilleur que le 1er, qui était trop "UnitedColorsOfBenettonement correct".


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Bon !
> 
> sylko ne se manifeste pas, alors avec le plein pouvoir qui est le mien je déclare :
> 
> ...



alors là on nage vraiment en plein n'importe quoi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si j'peux m'permet')




Et si krystof y roupille, c'est moi qui gagne?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> alors là on nage vraiment en plein n'importe quoi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé!!! moi aussi je dors toujours pas


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> alors là on nage vraiment en plein n'importe quoi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce thread tourne au "qu'est-ce qu'il a mon googueule" ...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> avec le plein pouvoir qui est le mien



DICTATURE


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est moi ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est moi ou pas.



OUI


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> OUI



Je confirme.


----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Bon, voici le nouveau thème :  *Chaplin* 

Résultat jeudi soir, 20h10 pétante.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici le nouveau thème :  *Chaplin*
> 
> Résultat jeudi soir, 20h10 pétante.



pour 20:13:32' c'est possible


----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (28 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (28 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pour 20:13:32' c'est possible



Tu commences mal, là.


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2003)

1)


----------



## lumai (28 Octobre 2003)

2)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## KARL40 (28 Octobre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (28 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Ruban (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici le nouveau thème :  *Chaplin*
> 
> Résultat jeudi soir, 20h10 pétante.



Alors ! ça vient ces résultats


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

>




Merci à tout les participants. Le choix a été très difficile.
A défaut de déclarer tout le monde ex-aequo, je désigne "The Kid", de Ruban.


----------



## Ruban (31 Octobre 2003)

Pour la petite histoire, et pour ceux que ça intéresse, et même si ça ne les intéresse pas, c'est trop tard le message est posté, j'ai choisi cette image sans vraiment y croire. Je l'ai choisi avec mon coeur, elle m'a rappelé quelques souvenirs sans intérêts pour ceux qui n'y étaient pas.

Comme quoi il ne faut pas forcément chercher à plaire, euh... j'en était où ? L'émotion m'étreint, je ne sais plus quoi dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah si merci Krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'allais oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors le prochain thème, oui, justement parlons en, le prochain thème sera... sera..

*RIRE*


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

1)


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

2)


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Octobre 2003)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## KARL40 (31 Octobre 2003)

Bon, c'est vrai que je l'ai pas trouvé avec Google mais Grogle


----------



## KARL40 (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> j'allais oublier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et t'aurais pas oublié le jour &amp; l'heure de remise des copies


----------



## Ruban (2 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et t'aurais pas oublié le jour &amp; l'heure de remise des copies



Mais où avais-je donc la tête ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Derniers rendus ce soir 18 heures, résultats 19 heures.

Et que le meilleur gagne


----------



## inconnu(e) (3 Novembre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (3 Novembre 2003)

2./


----------



## Ruban (3 Novembre 2003)

Et si on avancait l'heure des résultats ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> Et si on avancait l'heure des résultats ?



Pas d'objection


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> Et si on avancait l'heure des résultats ?


Bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avançons, avançon, c'est pas drôle d'attendre


----------



## Ruban (3 Novembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> 2./



Rien à dire, si ce n'est, bravo.

A toi inconnu(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_c'est si beau que j'ai envie de pleurer_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire, si ce n'est, bravo.
> 
> A toi inconnu(e)
> 
> ...








 c'est dans Google, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







favoritisme éhonté


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> _c'est si beau que j'ai envie de pleurer_



N'en fais pas trop quand même


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans Google, ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaloux


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans Google, ça



Non, je ne crois pas. Mais il y a bien longtemps qu'on n'est plus à ça près.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux



JE BOUDE


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> JE BOUDE



C'est une idée pour le prochain thème ça : boudin.


----------



## inconnu(e) (3 Novembre 2003)

Ruban a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire, si ce n'est, bravo.
> 
> A toi inconnu(e)
> 
> ...



Hé hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de ton choix Ruban ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors le prochain thème sera..

*SURPRISE(S)* 

Reviendrais mardi prochain vers 19h30 selectionner une de vos suprises


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Bon... j'boude plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

1/


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2003)

2/


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2003)

Bravo inconnu(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1-


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2003)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2003)

Image hors sujet:


----------



## barbarella (3 Novembre 2003)

Une :






Deux :


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Novembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Novembre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)

aparté dans ce thread visuel : quelle tristesse ce "no surprises" ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Novembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

N° 2


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

1)


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

2)


----------



## Ruban (4 Novembre 2003)

1 -


----------



## Ruban (4 Novembre 2003)

2 -


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> 1)



*The winner is PetIrix*





Merci à tous de votre participation


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> *The winner is PetIrix*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une surprise c'est une surprise, bravo PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est toi qui l'a pondu ?


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Wouaaaah !!!

Félicitation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que t'as dû être un peu surpris d'avoir pondu ça, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

"The winner is PetIrix"

Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça fait mal_


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2003)

Bravo PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu pourras m'en mettre une douzaine de coté pour samedi.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Bravissimo Pet'Irix !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon après l'oeuf, tu peux nous pondre un thème... histoire de faire avancer le smilblick


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

il doit être en train de chercher le coquetier...


----------



## MackZeKnife (5 Novembre 2003)

Pôv Pet', il s'est fait mordre le croupion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sera pas rétabli avant demain


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Tu le couves ton thème PetIrix ? On attend


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Waow.

Ca c'est une vraie surprise.
Je ne m'y attendais vraiment pas.
Merci encore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excusez mon retard.
Fallait que je prenne soin du p'tit.
C'est que ça bouffe à cet âge là.

Alors nouveau dans 5/10 minutes. (pas plus).


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Nouveau Thème :

*TORRENT* 

Femeture de la poste :

*Vendredi 7 novembre vers 17h.* 

Ca vous convient ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau Thème :
> 
> *TORRENT*
> 
> ...



Ca fait un peu long, non ? 48 ou 36 heures c'est bien


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

1 -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 -


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un peu long, non ? 48 ou 36 heures c'est bien



C'est vrai, c'est vrai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, on dit vendredi vers 16, 17h.


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

J'sais pas comment google a pu trouver ça à partir de Torrent...


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

Celui-là non plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2003)

2-


----------



## krystof (5 Novembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (5 Novembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Image n°2


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Nous sommes vendredi.
Et ouiiii.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Modif d'emploi du temps oblige , je rendrais mon verdict vers 15h. 

Plus que quelques heures pour les retardataires.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes vendredi.
> Et ouiiii.
> 
> 
> ...



15h, c'est en plein dans ma sieste ca


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 15h, c'est en plein dans ma sieste ca



Désolé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est juste avant la mienne.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

2/


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

Les 3 suivantes sont hors concours: c'est moi qui les ai prises. 
Mais j'ai pa pu resister a les poster:






Irlande







Namibie







Patagonie


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Pourquoi hors concours ?
Elle sont pourtant vachement bien ces photos.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi hors concours ?
> Elle sont pourtant vachement bien ces photos.



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elles sont hors concours parce qu'elle n'apparaissent pas dans une recherche google et qu'elles sont stockées sur mon espace perso (voir les regles du jeux édictées par Finn en début de thread)


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oarf.
Ya pas déjà eu quelques entorses au règlement ?

Tant pis.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas déjà eu quelques entorses au règlement ?



Peut etre mais c'est pas mon genre.
_Dura lex sed lex_


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Nous avons donc pour le moment :

Vieux Raleur
barbarella
Lumai
Globalcut
Krystof
Fred66
Karl40
et jpmiss

Qui d'autres ?


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Mesdames et messieurs.

Le thread étant en souffrance, j'avance un ch'tit chouille le dépouillement.

Je déclare donc vainqueur :

*KARL40* 






[/QUOTE]

Pour ce torrent original et nostalgique.

Disneyland en costard, c'est géant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et le prix spécial du jury à jpmiss






pour cette très belle photo.

Merci à toutes et tous.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames et messieurs.
> 
> Le thread étant en souffrance, j'avance un ch'tit chouille le dépouillement.
> 
> ...



Felicitations KARL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_PS: pour notre petite affaire c'est en cours..._


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2003)

Youpi ! 

_JPMiss : j'aime quand tu me parles comme ça !_


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2003)

Bientôt ici un nouveau thème "Et avec google" ...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Novembre 2003)

AVIS A LA POPULATION !

Un nouveau thème dans votre jeu préféré : NOIR

Résultats Lundi dans la soirée (eh oui ! il y en a qui bossent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Noircissez-moi de belles pages


----------



## barbarella (8 Novembre 2003)

Bravo Karl40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 -


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> AVIS A LA POPULATION !
> 
> Un nouveau thème dans votre jeu préféré : NOIR
> 
> ...



Bravo Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

2-


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Novembre 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1-



Waouh elle est geniale cette photo! Tu connais la légende qui tourne autour de ce gisant en bronze dont le bout des souliers et une certaine bosse ne sont jamais oxydés?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Waouh elle est geniale cette photo! Tu connais la légende qui tourne autour de ce gisant en bronze dont le bout des souliers et une certaine bosse ne sont jamais oxydés?



Ce n'est pas qu'une légende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Waouh elle est geniale cette photo! Tu connais la légende qui tourne autour de ce gisant en bronze dont le bout des souliers et une certaine bosse ne sont jamais oxydés?



Elle a fait le tour du monde cette légende.


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)




----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>














 J'ai du loupé une page sur Google


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)

La preuve en  image.


----------



## inconnu(e) (9 Novembre 2003)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (9 Novembre 2003)

2./


----------



## PetIrix (10 Novembre 2003)

Krystof, ta noirceur me rend pentois.


----------



## KARL40 (11 Novembre 2003)

Devant le déluge de participants, ou bien le thème était naze ou bien vous vous êtes lassés du jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aussi, je vais avancer la proclamation officielle du vainqueur


----------



## KARL40 (11 Novembre 2003)

Bien que je pensais pouvoir résister,  un grand bravo à KRYSTOF pour sa seconde photo qui remporte la palme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et loin devant les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A toi cher ami


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2003)

Bravo KRYSTOF


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Devant le déluge de participants, ou bien le thème était naze ou bien vous vous êtes lassés du jeu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On est très occupé au GroBar


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Devant le déluge de participants, ou bien le thème était naze ou bien vous vous êtes lassés du jeu




Ya personne aujourd'hui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Krystof.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ya personne aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Bar a démenagé


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2003)

l'est où Krystof


----------



## KARL40 (11 Novembre 2003)

Au Grobar ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Au Grobar ?!



Même pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'est quand qu'on rejoue?

KRYSTOF


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bien que je pensais pouvoir résister,  un grand bravo à KRYSTOF pour sa seconde photo qui remporte la palme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, merci. Je ne m'y attendais pas du tout.


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> l'est où Krystof



Ici. J'avais pas vu le résultat.


Prochain thème dans quelques instants.


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

Nouveau thème :  *Femme* 

Résultat : vendredi soir.

Bon courage !


----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (12 Novembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2003)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2003)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

1)


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

2)


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2003)

1/


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2003)

2/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

image n°2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













deux femmes en UNE !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> deux femmes en UNE !



héhé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'exemple typique de la Gestalt !!
On peut voir l'une ou l'autre, mais jamais les deux en meme temps !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> héhé !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et elles sont où tes images Finn ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et elles sont où tes images Finn ?



çà arrive :

spéciales "vieilles"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

et une deuxième (ayé ! qui a dit "wah j'ai reconnu qui c'est il est sur macG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème :  *Femme*
> 
> Résultat : vendredi soir.
> 
> Bon courage !



Euh ? t'es fermé pour longtemps ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On fait quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2003)

On joue plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On joue plus



je propose que tu reprennes la main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu proclame les résultats et donne un nouveau sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que ceux qui sont contre lèvent la main


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je propose que tu reprennes la main
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je peux pas me proclamer vaincqueur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas me proclamer vaincqueur



on peut attendre facilement une grosse semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca lui fera du bien à Google ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous en usez et en abusez le pavre il est fatigué ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis on a fait plus de 200 pages avec ce jeu... on pourrait passer à autre chose par exemple.

Alors on attend une semaine et on verra bien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on peut attendre facilement une grosse semaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Plus de "et avec Google", ni de "Burger Quizz" 
L'économie va mal


----------



## KARL40 (21 Novembre 2003)

J'en profite pour jouer une dernière fois alors ....


----------



## KARL40 (21 Novembre 2003)

Et finir en beauté ....

ICI .....


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Alors on attend une semaine et on verra bien



et ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ?



et bien s'il y en, a qui veulent encore jouer, ils peuvent toujours relancer la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autrement dit : le premier arrivé ici donne un titre de thème et le jeu reprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Au cas ou personne ne se pointe, le jeu plonge dans les profondeurs.


----------



## barbarella (5 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et bien s'il y en, a qui veulent encore jouer, ils peuvent toujours relancer la machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nouveau thème : abysses


----------



## PetIrix (5 Décembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème : abysses



barbarella!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle bonne surprise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content de te revoir.


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2003)

bjour Barb vla ma partcip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1*





*2*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

n° 2


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Règle de Finou:


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ... ceci dans le but de chercher  *l'image* qui calmera tout le monde ou les tordra de rire, je vous propose de jouer à un petit jeu.
> Je lance un thème et les personnes (vous) devez rechercher via Google 2 images que vous jugerez les plus drôles ou lse plus étranges,
> image obtenue en tapant le nom donné par mes soins (pour commencer). Ensuite je choisirai le vainqueur qui devra à son tour donner un nouveau thème et ainsi de suite.
> 
> ...


*Si !
Et si on jouait "Et avec Google 2004 ?" ?!?!?!?!*





... En cette nouvelle année je vous propose de relancer ce jeu, que notre cher modérateur Finn (non présent at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
nous avait concocté un jour ! 

Pour jouer c'est très simple :   on tape "*absinthe*" dans google et zou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'attends vos nombreuses participations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Date limite de rendue des images.....  dimanche soir 20h00


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

n° 1


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

et qui va poster  celle-ci   ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

n° 2


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et qui va poster  celle-ci   ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Janvier 2004)

hihi


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2004)




----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2004)




----------



## barbarella (16 Janvier 2004)




----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Janvier 2004)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Janvier 2004)

2./


----------



## zele (17 Janvier 2004)

bonzoir !  aaaah l'absinthe... me suis fait une cuite avec 1 verre une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










connaissez-vous l'origine  de la "Fée Verte" ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










one


----------



## condition (17 Janvier 2004)




----------



## zele (17 Janvier 2004)

two


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2004)

1)


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2004)

2) De la pub comme on n'en fait plus.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

bonsoir ! 

'scusez du retard, j'me suis endormie dans mon ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ben voilà le moment difficile de faire un choix parmi toutes ces chouettes images, bravo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voici donc Luc G en tête de liste pour sa pub n°2 :


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 2) De la pub comme on n'en fait plus.



Bravo à toi Luc !





Merci à tous et à bientôt  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bonne nuit !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

Bravo Luc


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

Bravo Luc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... rien qu'à "dérouler" ton image, j'avais l'impression d'en avoir bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à toi la main...


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Luc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas bu d'absinthe, donc pas d'effets sur moi, en principe, ou alors ça vient pas de ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, pour le sujet suivant, je vous laisse vous noyer dans une marée d'images à défaut d'alcool :

JAZZ

Il me semble qu'on ne l'a pas encore vu passer celui-là.
Google annonce 276 000 au compteur, alors bon courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disons jusqu'à mardi soir ?
Si vous voulez plus long, vous réclamez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous voulez plus court, ça sera pas trop possible


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez plus long, vous réclamez



pas vu bebert depuis un moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça va swinger!_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

n° 2


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2004)

ça faisait longtemps 1


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2004)

pour arroser ça et avec mes excuses pour ma contrib précédente : N°2


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2004)

2-


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2004)

Et 2/


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Janvier 2004)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Janvier 2004)

2./


----------



## condition (19 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en 
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Chaque jour un peu plus
Y'a le jazz qui s'installe
Alors la rage au coeur
La java fait la malle
Ses p'tit's fesses en bataille
Sous sa jupe fendue
Elle écrase sa Gauloise
Et s'en va dans la rue

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en 
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Quand j'écoute béat 
Un solo de batterie
V'là la java qui râle
Au nom de la patrie
Mais quand je crie bravo
A l'accordéoniste
C'est le jazz qui m'engueule
Me traitant de raciste

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en 
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Pour moi jazz et java
C'est du pareil au même
J'me saoule à la Bastille 
Et m'noircis à Harlem
Pour moi jazz et java
Dans le fond c'est tout comme
Le jazz dit « Go men »
La java dit « Go hommes »

Quand le jazz est
Quand le jazz est là
La java s'en 
La java s'en va
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air
Il y a de l'eau dans le gaz
Entre le jazz et la java

Jazz et java copains
Ça doit pouvoir se faire
Pour qu'il en soit ainsi
Tiens, je partage en frère
Je donne au jazz mes pieds
Pour marquer son tempo
Et je donne à la java mes mains 
Pour le bas de son dos
Et je donne à la java mes mains 
Pour le bas de son dos


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1-
> Je m'excuse d'arriver tard pour les couche-tôt mais j'étais à un petit concert de jazz
> 
> 
> ...




J'imaginais pas qu'à Jazz à Vienne, ils se faisaient des affiches comme ça. Le jazz prophétique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, ça permettra à GlobalCut de faire autre chose que de flooder dès qu'il se sera aperçu que c'est à lui la main


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

bravo Global, c'est mérité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ça permettra à GlobalCut de faire autre chose que de flooder dès qu'il se sera aperçu que c'est à lui la main



_alors là, tu es dur Luc_


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'imaginais pas qu'à Jazz à Vienne, ils se faisaient des affiches comme ça. Le jazz prophétique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le temps de trouver un nouveau theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: je floode pas au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2004)

Nouveau thème : Tatoo

Fin du jeu : jeudi soir


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

Excellent thème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_désolé pour les autres j'avais oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

Un pote tatoueur connait bien ce type. Il est sur Paris et fait des tatoos de ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je suis pas très taouage mais faut voir la finesse et le talent qu'il a)

une 3ème mais ca ne compte pas


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2004)

Finn, c'est les élèves que tu surveillais qui t'ont arrangé comme ça ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2004)

Une petite pour la route, pour les distraits  :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2004)

n° 2


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2004)

1)


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2004)

2)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Finn, c'est les élèves que tu surveillais qui t'ont arrangé comme ça ?








 non heureusement. Eux ils étaient plutôt branchés hiphop (le 03 connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'ils disaient ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Et puis à part quelques "_choubabs_" qui tentaient le piercing à la pince à nourrice, le reste était normal ! (quoique je devais etre source d'éventuels et futures dévergondations : "wah cool ton piercing, ca t'fait mal ? Et t'l'as fait où ? ...."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## KARL40 (21 Janvier 2004)

Et si on revenait au jeu un peu ?


----------



## KARL40 (21 Janvier 2004)




----------



## barbarella (22 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

n" 2


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau thème : Tatoo
> 
> Fin du jeu : jeudi soir



Youhouuuuu ! T'as pas oublié un truc là ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_le week-end ça commence pas le jeudi pourtant..._


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Youhouuuuu ! T'as pas oublié un truc là ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous dis ça tout de suite


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2004)

Et le gagnant est Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'adore cette ambiance à la Tim Burton



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



A toi Finn


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2004)

Grrr , le grand méchant loup !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations Finn !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2004)

Et bravo à tous, il y avait de bien beaux tatoo


----------



## KARL40 (23 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et bravo à tous, il y avait de bien beaux tatoo



Un peu hypocrite comme phrase, sinon on aurait tous gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu hypocrite comme phrase, sinon on aurait tous gagné








 t'y connais rien en flood


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

Bon Finn c'est à toi


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'y connais rien en flood



Comme dirait Roberto : parole d'Ivan Gilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis, Global comment se-fait-ce que tu ne prétextes pas de l'absence du Finn à la cérémonie protocolaire pour flooder ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'es malade ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait Roberto : parole d'Ivan Gilles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finn on t'attend


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn on t'attend



Tiens, plus de modo au Bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'en a qui auraient pu en profiter


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Tient v'là un Global'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    A va toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Y'a pas grand monde... le Finn l'est passé où ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> le Finn l'est passé où ?



"le Finn" devrait passer ce soir... ce rêveur n'avait pas vu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Tient v'là un Global'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas grand monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouais et pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va savoir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais vaut p'tet mieux pas...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2004)

Allez Oupsy, vu que c'est comme ça, à toi de donner le nouveau sujet


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va savoir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouai


----------



## KARL40 (29 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas grand monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurai bien une réponse : la même que la tienne !


----------



## KARL40 (29 Janvier 2004)

Et "vos deux plus belles pochettes de disques", ça vous dit comme thème


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez Oupsy, vu que c'est comme ça, à toi de donner le nouveau sujet



Ok, Global' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et hop, c'est parti pour un tour ! 

Un ptit tour autours du *glob(e)* à la recherche du notre Finn rêveur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne balade et à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Ok, Global' !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va pour le *glob(e)*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Ok, Global' !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh... la chasse à l'homme, elle se termine quand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_y'en a j'vous jure©_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2004)

n° 2


----------



## barbarella (30 Janvier 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2004)

Tel le boeuf dans le sillon, elle continue...


----------



## barbarella (30 Janvier 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2004)

2-


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Janvier 2004)

[image]http://home.t-online.de/home/littleSwany/anime_globe11.gif[/image] 

 [image]http://www.stangler.net/Bridget's%20Webpage/JupiterGlobe2.gif[/image] 

et en bonus hors concours 
	

 (on y voit de bien drole de choses !


----------



## Luc G (30 Janvier 2004)

1 -


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> euh... la chasse à l'homme, elle se termine quand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ce dimanche dans la soirée, çA vous va ?

@+


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :





Neumbeur tou :


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2004)

1)


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2004)

2)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ce dimanche dans la soirée, çA vous va ?
> @+



c'est donc ce soir la remise des prix


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc ce soir la remise des prix



ou demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

ouplà !  pardonnez moi suite à des pbms d'identification, j'en n'ai complètement oublié le sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vous dit ça toute suite


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Le gagnant est le p'tit Lemmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi la mimine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n° 1




Merci à tous et @ bientôt... enfin, j'espère


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

J'ai gagné alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Le gagnant est le p'tit Lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...








merci à toi, Fredoupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le p'tit Lemmymy l'est tout zému  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







d'ici ce soir, la suite de nos aventures...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné alors ?













*nan, nan et nan*





c'est pour moi la mimine de Fredoupsy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'en a, j'vous jure ©


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour moi la mimine de Fredoupsy



tu veux la mienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux la mienne ?




dans les poches, tes sales pattes


----------



## barbarella (2 Février 2004)

Bravo Lemmy


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2004)

Tel le boeuf dans le sillon...

Elle continue.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tel le boeuf dans le sillon...
> Elle continue.



ce qui pourrait s'appeller un "marquage à la culotte"


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui pourrait s'appeller un "marquage à la culotte"



Ou une fixation ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné alors ?



T'avais gagné


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci à toi, Fredoupsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez remet'en  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait toujours ça la première fois


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2004)

Bon, je verais ça demain alors


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2004)

Voilà, voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*saveur(s)* 

résultat des courses pour le vendredi 6 vers 21 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vous va


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'avais gagné



vi merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'arrive un peu tard (c'est la playstation aussi : à force de la voir on rentre tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, c'est toi qui décide


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2004)




----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2004)

1)


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2004)

2)


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

one


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2004)

two-2


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2004)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2004)

2./


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

encore  *240 minutes*


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> encore  *240 minutes*



Ca fait quand ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quand ça ?



si tu sortais les mains de tes poches, tu pourrais compter plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_euh... sans les moufles, peut-être..._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quand ça ?










			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> résultat des courses pour le vendredi 6 vers 21 heures


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

se fait dorloter, le Global


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

*c'est l'heure*





Ont participé;

*barbarella*

*Global*

*lumai*

*macmarco*

*Fredoupsy*

*inconnu(e)*

les nominés dans quelques instants...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Par ordre dapparition, les nominés sont:

*Global 1*





*Lumai 1*





*Fredoupsy 1*





*inconnu(e) 1*





amusant, jai surtout été sensible à la première de chacun(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais il faut bien que je fasse un choix...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

qui est-ce


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gloire à qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut bien que je me jette à leau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce sera donc...

*Fredoupsy*





Bravo à toi *Fredoupsy*





selon la formule désormais consacrée *je te passe la mimine*





_fais attention que ce rodeur de Finn ne vienne pas te la piquer en douce..._


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Bravo Oupsy


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> se fait dorloter, le Global



Ca fait du bien de temps en temps


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2004)

Bravo Fredoupsy !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

pour une surprise c'est une surprise m'attendais pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci à toi Lemmymy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci Glob' &amp; Macmarco












à toute pour la suite...

@+


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> pour une surprise c'est une surprise m'attendais pas du tout



Je te le fais pas dire


----------



## ·Lucas· (7 Février 2004)

c'est quoi qu'il faut faire ici ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

·Lucas· a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi qu'il faut faire ici ?



relis la page 1 et vire ta signature par la même occasion ..


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> relis la page 1 et vire ta signature par la même occasion ..



J'ai cru que sa signature était une réponse au jeu


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru que sa signature était une réponse au jeu













Moi aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

allez hop !  me re- wala comme un  *poisson* dans l'eau !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





repêchage des zimages  *lundi 9 février vers 21h*





bonne plongée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> allez hop !  me re- wala comme un  *poisson* dans l'eau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coule ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh !... cool !


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2004)

Neumbeur tou :





Miam !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> allez hop !  me re- wala comme un  *poisson* dans l'eau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ben y'a intérêt à s'magner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va falloir faire gaffe aux arêtes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

N° 1


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

N° 2


----------



## barbarella (7 Février 2004)




----------



## inconnu(e) (7 Février 2004)

1./


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Février 2004)

2-

Nemo c'est toi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

glouglouglou... 

remontée à  la surface du sujet... glouglouglou.. disparu... glouglouglou

le jour et l'heure étant dépassé... gloups !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cerise ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wala toute suite les nominés et l'heureux pêcheur...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Coule !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



çA été l'cas... l'a coulé


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> çA été l'cas... l'a coulé



Donc, si je comprends bien, à moi la barre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Merci Fred ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'men vais réfléchir à un thème...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> çA été l'cas... l'a coulé




*Bravo macmarco !* 


la v'là la  sirène...  j'l'ai retrouvée... jolie prise


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Donc, si je comprends bien, à moi la barre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups !  j't'avais pas vu  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'es surprenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu as deviné avant que j'l'annonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Vioui, c'est à toi la barre ! BRAVO l'ami breton !  *


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

bravo macmarco


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Bravo


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Psté à l'origine par Fredoupsy:</font><hr />çA été l'cas... l'a coulé   


[/QUOTE]




			
				Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> oups !  j't'avais pas vu  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















En fait, j'ai cru que c'était ta façon de me l'annoncer !




















Pour le thème je continue à réfléchir...
Je vous donne ça vers minuit...


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2004)

Bon, eh bien j'ai réfléchi !
Voilà :
Eclair(s)





Prêts ?
Partez !


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien j'ai réfléchi !
> Voilà :
> Eclair(s)
> 
> ...



C'est quand l'arrivée ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand l'arrivée ?



Ah oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je m'disais bien que j'avais oublié un truc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












On va dire Vendredi minuit, si ça vous convient...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)

ok je participe aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toi qui décide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez va pour vendredi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)

1


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

ca faisiat longtemps que j'avais pas joué a ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez hop: 1/


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

et 2/


----------



## salvatore (11 Février 2004)

et ZIP !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

2


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2004)

1) Spéciale MaoStyle


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2004)

2


----------



## KARL40 (11 Février 2004)

One


----------



## KARL40 (11 Février 2004)

Two


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous ...

je traînais par là aujourd'hui, et je me suis dit que je pouvais apporter ma petite contribution à ce thread fort sympathique ...






Si j'ai bien compris on fait une recherche sur Google avec le mot indiqué, et on poste l'image qu'on aura choisie parmis les résultats ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est ça ?

Et on peut en poster combien ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon voici ma première ... 










PS : si j'ai tout faux, n'hésitez pas à me le dire hein, mais gentiment, je suis sensible moi !


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ...
> 
> je traînais par là aujourd'hui, et je me suis dit que je pouvais apporter ma petite contribution à ce thread fort sympathique ...
> 
> ...



Tu as le droit à 2 images et tu as bien compris le principe !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris on fait une recherche sur Google avec le mot indiqué, et on poste l'image qu'on aura choisie parmis les résultats ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut en poster combien ...?



2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

Merci Marcmaro et jpmiss !








(bien que je pense être hors sujet avec mon article !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

Et deux :


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Marcmaro et jpmiss !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je sais pas... si tu as bien tapé éclair(s) dans Google images...
Tu sais, parfois on trouve de ces trucs !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (bien que je pense être hors sujet avec mon article !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas du tout: cette image s'affiche bien dans google image avec le mot clé "eclair". C'est donc tout bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre les photos dont le mot clé est "flash" (suivez mon regard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et bin là je suis pas trop sur que ca soit ok, ou alors le réglement il a changé depuis la derniere fois que j'ai visité ce tradada


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2004)

Ah oui, j'ai pas vérifié qu'on trouvait bien cette image-_*là*_ en tapant eclair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'ai le temps je vérifierai...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais pas... si tu as bien tapé éclair(s) dans Google images...
> Tu sais, parfois on trouve de ces trucs !



oui oui j'ai bien tapé  *éclair*  pour trouver ces images ...
par contre je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai   _mal_ (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire) tapé ton nom !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh pardon, sorry, excuse, vraiment désolée ... Macmarco ...


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui oui j'ai bien tapé  *éclair*  pour trouver ces images ...
> par contre je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai   _mal_ (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire) tapé ton nom !!!
> 
> 
> ...



















Ah ben tu vois, j'avais pas remarqué !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tu vois, j'avais pas remarqué !








 ouuuf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marcmaro, c'est pas mal aussi ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout: cette image s'affiche bien dans google image avec le mot clé "eclair". C'est donc tout bon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ramait hier soir j'ai pas pu aller page 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zauriez pu m'expliquer mieux quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Ben tant pis je saurai pour la prochaine fois


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les photos dont le mot clé est "flash" (suivez mon regard
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Euh ..tu parles d'une de mes images ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non c'est bon je viens de comprendre !


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2004)

Ben on va dire que celle-là compte pour du beurre !
Vu que tu peux plus éditer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon alors je recommence les autres ne comptant pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre les photos dont le mot clé est "flash" (suivez mon regard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Une seule solution la S........*


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Une seule solution la S........*


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et deux :



Excellent


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Excellent








 merci ...


----------



## Luc G (11 Février 2004)

Comme disait quelqu'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on trouve parfois vraiment n'importe quoi : les cousins de kernic, panel et de tous les autres machins à poil court, par exemple mais là, ils sont rasés de près


----------



## Luc G (11 Février 2004)

En hommage à jaipatoukompri dont l'avatar  me fait tourner en bourrique dès que je le vois


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

n°1


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2004)

image n°2


----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2004)




----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2004)




----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

Salut, barbarella


----------



## Shéhérazade (12 Février 2004)

1


----------



## Shéhérazade (12 Février 2004)

2


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On va dire Vendredi minuit, si ça vous convient...



Bon on attend...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon on attend...


Je me propose pour faire le vainqueur.


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon on attend...



Oups !
Désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors *bravo Lorna !*


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je me propose pour faire le vainqueur.



Tss, tss !!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Alors *bravo Lorna !*



Vraiment ca s'est pas arrengé ce jeu depuis que je n'y avait pas participé.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vraiment n'importe quoi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Lorna


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ca s'est pas arrengé ce jeu depuis que je n'y avait pas participé..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi j'ai l'impression que la mentalité n'a pas changé


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

Bravo Lorna


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ca s'est pas arrengé ce jeu depuis que je n'y avait pas participé..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



 Remonte quelques mois en arriere tu comprendra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En gros ca fait partie du jeu de raler a mort quand on a pas gagné


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Remonte quelques mois en arriere tu comprendra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ca m'étonnait de toi aussi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Remonte quelques mois en arriere tu comprendra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Franchement c'est pas mérité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Où tu l'as trouvé cette image sur un bidon dans une décharge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis elle est moche d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Celles de Global étaient mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Ça va j'ai bon


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Lorna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Lorna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je l'aime bien ton image


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2004)

Félicitation Lorna !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2004)

Et ben ... je m'attendais pas à cela !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh ...  *merci* Macmarco ..;et puis tous les autres pour vos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 d'encouragement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







par contre je fais quoi moi maintenant ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Macmarco tu me passes un relais ou un truc du genre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même pas un p'tit truc, genre baguette de chef d'orchestre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ok ..ch'uis déçue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un mot, c'est ça ? (quelqu'un aurait une liste des mots déjà utilisés ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> par contre je fais quoi moi maintenant ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voila  c'est ca, il faut que tu lance un nouveau theme.


PS: je sais pas si la baguette de chef d'orchestre de macmarco est un p'tit truc mais je suis sur qu'il va etre ravi de te la passer en relais


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: je sais pas si la baguette de chef d'orchestre de macmarco est un p'tit truc mais je suis sur qu'il va etre ravi de te la passer en relais


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voila  c'est ca, il faut que tu lance un nouveau theme.
> 
> 
> PS: je sais pas si la baguette de chef d'orchestre de macmarco est un p'tit truc mais je suis sur qu'il va etre ravi de te la passer en relais



Ben, euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... c'est à dire que euh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... oui, euh... la baguette ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... moi, je veux bien si t'en a besoin, Lorna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Bon, sérieusement, jpmiss t'a déjà expliqué le principe : @ toi de déterminer le mot à entrer dans Google images....


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ... je m'attendais pas à cela !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez lache toi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voila  c'est ca, il faut que tu lance un nouveau theme.
> 
> 
> PS: je sais pas si la baguette de chef d'orchestre de macmarco est un p'tit truc mais je suis sur qu'il va etre ravi de te la passer en relais







OK ok ok ok, j'aurais mieux fait de la fermer !





 on peut rien dire ici ...


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OK ok ok ok, j'aurais mieux fait de la fermer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























 tu le savais pas ...... !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OK ok ok ok, j'aurais mieux fait de la fermer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pète un coup, détend toi et lance un nouveau theme...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu le savais pas ...... !!!!!








 ben pourtant si, mais un moment de folie, d'inattention, d'égarement ... 



(et eux ils ne laissent  *jamais* rien passer !!! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> OK ok ok ok, j'aurais mieux fait de la fermer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est juste qu'il faut bien peser ses mots avant de poster... la moindre inattention ne pardonne pas !


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> pète un coup, détend toi et lance un nouveau theme...



d'ailleurs "qui pète bien, chasse le médecin"


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs "qui pète bien, chasse le médecin"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

histoire de remémorer mes débuts sur MacG ...

le nouveau thème sera ...


*PointG !* 














 &gt; derniers délais ... Mercredi 22h ...


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2004)

Neumbeur ouane !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

Excellent theme


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

2-

 [image]http://user.tninet.se/~psj296y/wc/wc_cc/TLN_011_Camden_KateG.jpeg[/image]


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 2-
> 
> [image]http://user.tninet.se/~psj296y/wc/wc_cc/TLN_011_Camden_KateG.jpeg[/image]



merde un .jpeg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cliquez ici pour voir ma seconde propsition


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2004)

Number tou :


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> histoire de remémorer mes débuts sur MacG ...
> 
> le nouveau thème sera ...
> 
> ...



Pour le prochain thème, je précise que "dans ton" à déjà été proposé


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour le prochain thème, je précise que "dans ton" à déjà été proposé


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2004)

first one


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2004)

second one


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez ici pour voir ma seconde propsition





































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































....


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

2/






Le guide michelin du Point G


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2004)

et de une


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

1- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: Hors compétition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour Global


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2004)

1


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2004)

2


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)

Et bien beau travail, bravo à tous ceux qui ont déjà posté leur photo ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*la suite ! la suite ! la suite !*


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Février 2004)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Février 2004)

2./


----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (16 Février 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais pas pourquoi mais ma seconde image s'affiche mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc voila son URL: http://www.chez.com/danygoe/jacquettes/jacquettes_k7_videos/le_point_g.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais ma seconde image s'affiche mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben désolée jpmiss ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça ne marche pas non plus !


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2004)

il se peut que le serveur sur lequel est stockée l'image refuse le _hot-linking_, tout simplement, sinon l'image s'affiche très bien dans un autre onglet ou une autre fenêtre !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] il se peut que le serveur sur lequel est stockée l'image refuse le _hot-linking_, tout simplement, sinon l'image s'affiche très bien dans un autre onglet ou une autre fenêtre !














ah ben oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : jpmiss, c'est bon j'ai rien dit (ou à peine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... par contre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ta tripotée de smiley freine  _légèrement_ l'affichage de la page précédente ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2 (généralisé) :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le choix ne va pas être facile !!!


----------



## bebert (17 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 1



Héhé ! Ça me rappelle la manif alter-G8 qui est passée près d'chez moé. &gt;&gt;&gt;  ICI, dernière photo en bas, à droite !!! &lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Héhé ! Ça me rappelle la manif alter-G8 qui est passée près d'chez moé. &gt;&gt;&gt;  ICI, dernière photo en bas, à droite !!! &lt;&lt;&lt;



Tiens cette photo-là je la connaissais (avec la tente derrière !), tu l'as diffusée, ou bien vous avez été un paquet à photographier ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la première photo est assez intrigante !!! Elle devient quoi la fille qui essaie d'attraper la gellule ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (elle est attachée quelquepart ?)
Chapeau pour ce cliché !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

n° 1:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

n° 2


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : jpmiss, c'est bon j'ai rien dit (ou à peine !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais mais j'ai pas pu m'en empecher!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Par contre tant pis pour mon image qui deconne, considere que je n'ai qu'une contribution


----------



## bebert (17 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens cette photo-là je la connaissais (avec la tente derrière !), tu l'as diffusée, ou bien vous avez été un paquet à photographier ?



Sûrement plus photographiée que diffusée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> PS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y avait un gros matelas en dessous !


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je sais mais j'ai pas pu m'en empecher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me vient une idée... et si je te l'hébergeais ton image ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il me vient une idée... et si je te l'hébergeais ton image ?



C'est gentil mais a priori elle n'est plus du tout accessible...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si toi tu arrive encore a la voir je veux bien


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2004)

Bon eh ben un grand merci a macmarco grace auquel vous pourrez visualiser ce chez d'oeuvre (c'est donc ma 2nd image)


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh ben un grand merci a macmarco grace auquel vous pourrez visualiser ce chez d'oeuvre (c'est donc ma 2nd image)



De rien !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh ben un grand merci a macmarco grace auquel vous pourrez visualiser ce chez d'oeuvre (c'est donc ma 2nd image)



Mais je l'avais vue ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grâce aux précieux conseils d'Alem) ... !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaah voilà le truc ! 






(super encore ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shéhérazade (17 Février 2004)

1.


----------



## Shéhérazade (17 Février 2004)

2.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

Voili voilou, il est temps pour moi de désigner le "gagnant" ...

Mon choix se porte sur cette magnifique photo ...de *Lumai*


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Ho ben dis donc !!!

C'est la journée des trophées !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Lorna !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Je comprends que cela touche une fibre sensible..._





J'vous prépare un nouveau thème d'ici ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho ben dis donc !!!
> 
> C'est la journée des trophées !!!
> 
> ...








 oui j'avais pas vu pour "Et avec la tête !!!!" tu fais fort !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour la fibre ...


----------



## bebert (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voili voilou, il est temps pour moi de désigner le "gagnant" ...
> Mon choix se porte sur cette magnifique photo ...de *Lumai*



Ah bah si j'avais su plus tôt,
J'aurais posté ma belle photo ! 








Bravo Lumai et Lorna, excellent choix !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Inadmissible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deux victoires dans une journée!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Il y a conspiration!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le jury a été acheté à coup de bisous dans le cou et de MP ravageurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est inadmisssible!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: Bravo Lumaï


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

Bravo lumai


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)

bon ... une fois les félicitations passées, on pourrait avoir un nouveau thème


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> bon ... une fois les félicitations passées, on pourrait avoir un nouveau thème



ce soir qu'elle a dit


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ce soir qu'elle a dit



D'ici ce soir, nuance


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

A vos Google !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Prêts ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Partez !!!!! :   *Fire*


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

1 :


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

2


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

1


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

1- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2-


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

2.


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2004)

allez hop Fire c'est parti ... 

 vi j'en suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je l'aimais bcp cette photo .... mais bon .... 

C TibomonG4 qui l'a choisie avant moi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et de une ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lé plus là .....



et de deux ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

Tibomong, et Macelene, je crois qu'il y à doublon là !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tibomong, et Macelene, je crois qu'il y à doublon là !


Pour une minute c'est pas de bol macelene


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2004)

ben pourtant j'ai essayé d'aller loin ...






 Mais dans le fond, bon, les goûts et les couleurs ça se discute pas ...






  bon on fait quoi TibotonG4 ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

ok je change


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Oups !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pas précisé le délai... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va dire pour mardi 23 prochain à midi !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

Ca fait pas un peu long ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2004)

J'aime bien les fractals !
Donc, neumbeur ouane :


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Ben y a le week end ...

Y en a qui postent pas le week-end...


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour une minute c'est pas de bol macelene








 tu l'as dit bouffi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors, pas de nouvelles de TibosonG4, alors j'annule ma première , étant donné mon post de UNE minute de décalage


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2004)

Neumbeur tou :





Au passage, joli thème Lumai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci !


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2004)

J'aime bien ton avatar Karl !


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ton avatar Karl !











Mais par contre tu ne risques pas de gagner avec !!!


----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (19 Février 2004)




----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais par contre tu ne risques pas de gagner avec !!!








Ouarf !!!


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2004)

Bon c'est vrai qu'y colle pas trop au thème...

Mais qu'est-ce que ça lui va bien ce léger fard bleu !!!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voili voilou, il est temps pour moi de désigner le "gagnant" ...
> 
> Mon choix se porte sur cette magnifique photo ...de *Lumai*



Bah tiens j'ai bien fait de pas me presser pour venir voir les résultats de cette mascarade!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Lumai


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2004)

valà ma deuxième, merci  TibomonG4


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

image n° 1


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2004)

Super fredoupsy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me suis frotté les mains devant l'écran, c'était bon !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2004)

image n° 2


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2004)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2004)

2/






Dans le genre feu de brousse une photo que j'ai faite a madagascar en octobre  ici  (elle compte pas pour le jeu)


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oups !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux pas avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gromanche soir


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout pareil


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2004)

Houlalaaaa  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai comme l'impression que ça sent les vacances tout ça, non ?

Bon ben à la demande générale de vous trois, ce sera pour gromanche 19 h. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si y en a qui sont pas d'accord, fallait le dire avant !


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

Gromanche est passé,
*Dark* est désigné,
et il prend le relais !!!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Gromanche est passé,
> *Dark* est désigné,
> et il prend le relais !!!



Y'a des jours ou on se dit qu'on aurait mieu fait de rester couché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Dark


----------



## KARL40 (23 Février 2004)

Les règles ont changées ? C'est l'image la plus naze qui gagne maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On ne me dit jamais rien !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les règles ont changées ? C'est l'image la plus naze qui gagne maintenant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








et en plus Dark est passé ce matin mais il a même pas vu qu'il avait gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez Dark debout làd'ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo quand même


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Super fredoupsy !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hé hé cooL !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et bravo    *Darkounet*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

Bravo Dark


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

Un ressort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on avait dit fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, elle est trop vrillée Dark ton image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo quand même


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et en plus Dark est passé ce matin mais il a même pas vu qu'il avait gagné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visiblement il ne s'est toujours pas réveillé... Faudrait peut etre appeller le SAMU...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement il ne s'est toujours pas réveillé... Faudrait peut etre appeller le SAMU...



Il a du retourner à ses études, peux-être demain matin.
Faudrait lui envoyer des MP


----------



## macmarco (23 Février 2004)

'Tain, n'importe quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes images étaient les plus mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pis l'aut' il a l'air malin, lui qui s'était proposé comme gagnant parce que j'avais une demi-journée de retard pour donner les résultats ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Franchement ! En plus quand on voit c'que ça a donné ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grmmmbbllbbbon, bravo Dark !


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et en plus Dark est passé ce matin mais il a même pas vu qu'il avait gagné


Sauf qu'à l'heure ou je suis passé j'avais pas encore gagné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne peux que féliciter lumai pour son excellent choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'ai pas trop suivi le sujet alors j'espère que ce thème n'a pas déjà été donné, sinon j'en trouverais un autre demain matin :*  roue  *


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Février 2004)

Au fait, le délai : Samedi 11 H


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2004)

1 )






2)


----------



## Shéhérazade (23 Février 2004)

1.


----------



## Shéhérazade (23 Février 2004)

2.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2004)

image n° 2


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

1-





2-


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Février 2004)

Ta deuxième image n'a pas l'air de fonctionner macmarco


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2004)

2/


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

n 1:






n 2:


----------



## inconnu(e) (24 Février 2004)

1./


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ta deuxième image n'a pas l'air de fonctionner macmarco



Ah ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bizarre, elle s'affiche pour moi(Safari)...
Je viens de vérifier, ça n'a pas l'air de marcher avec Firefox...
Je la remets...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2004)




----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2004)

Chouette image, Karl !


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette image, Karl !



Ouais ! J'ai gagné !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2004)

1/





2/


----------



## Lio70 (24 Février 2004)

Ben quoi? quand ils parlent ils disent "roue roue", non?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, le délai : Samedi 11 H



c'est encore loin samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux pas avant ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore loin samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so the winner is





 <blockquote><font class="small"> Karl40:</font><hr /> Ouais ! J'ai gagné !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE] 
En effet


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2004)

Yeah, Bravo Karl, tu le meritais bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

Bravo Karl


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2004)

Bofff...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'a même pas de rayons, sa roue...


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2004)

Merci à tous pour vos messages de félicitations qui me touchent beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ici bientôt un nouveau thème !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2004)

Pour les amoureux des grands espaces et de ski, le nouveau thème : MONTAGNE.

Vous avez jusqu'à Dimanche soir


----------



## Alex666 (26 Février 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2004)

C'est un début ...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bofff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si j'avais su, j'aurais fait un detour en m'approchant des PTT moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon mais une fois n'est pas coutume j'avoue que tes photos (surtout l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) etaient pas trop mal..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo donc


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! J'ai gagné !!!



_*Je l'savais !!!!!!*_















Bravo Karl !
C'est vraiment mérité !


----------



## KARL40 (26 Février 2004)

Merci, merci ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il y a un nouveau thème proposé


----------



## ginette107 (26 Février 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (26 Février 2004)

_voilà ma petite contribution à ca thème_


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

1/


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

2/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2004)

Je remet la même que la dernière fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















et une spéciale pour karl


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et une spéciale pour karl



Fayot!


----------



## toto (26 Février 2004)

/3


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :





L' "original" étant _un peu_ lourd (2,6 Mo !)... voici une copie "allégée" !


----------



## Lio70 (26 Février 2004)




----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

1- 








2-


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2004)

Pfff c'est même pas la peine de participer, quand je vois l'image gagnante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  : c'est plus c'que c'était ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis ce nouveau thème, la montagne, la montagne, marre de la montagne ...
*Raaaah la montagne , ça vous gagne ! *









PS : avant d'essuyer les insultes : BRAVO au gagnant ... euh c'est qui déjà ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

1/ + 2/ -&gt; merveilleux!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



ouais je suis d'accord ...







humhum


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

Ben quoi


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

Si si, ça tombe bien en cherchant  Montagne 






oui, j'ai honte ..


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## Alex666 (26 Février 2004)

t'en fait pas personne n'en fera une ...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> Si si, ça tombe bien en cherchant  Montagne
> 
> oui, j'ai honte ..



" _j'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est ecrit gros"_ 

G M


----------



## jathenais (26 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> " _j'aime bien lire le gruyère parce que c'est ecrit gros"_
> 
> G M



Tu sais pas qu'il lit dans la dinde ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2004)

En voilà une. Je sais, elle est un peu grande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(en surface pas en ko)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pfff c'est même pas la peine de participer, quand je vois l'image gagnante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca n'a jamas été ce que ca aurait du être de toute façon : la victoire m'échappe tout le temps


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2004)

2/


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a jamas été ce que ca aurait du être de toute façon : la victoire m'échappe tout le temps










 jeux de mots


----------



## Alex666 (27 Février 2004)

voila ce que l'on peut trouver en russie

si tu ne veux pas monter aussi haut ya tj moyen de faire un peu de freestyle plus bas !






mon pote Brice ds ses oeuvres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> jeux de mots



où ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) çà ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Alex c'est pas un tradada pour poster SES photos ici (y un sujet dans portofolio pour ca)


----------



## Alex666 (27 Février 2004)

c juste un clin d'oeil ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2004)

Bon ca va pour cette fois


----------



## KARL40 (27 Février 2004)

Pour que les retardataires sachent qu'ils ont encore ce week-end .....


----------



## condition (27 Février 2004)

first






 two


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les amoureux des grands espaces et de ski, le nouveau thème : MONTAGNE.
> 
> Vous avez jusqu'à Dimanche soir



c'est dimanche soir quand


----------



## KARL40 (29 Février 2004)

Et le "grand" vainqueur est : TibomonG4 

avec 






A toi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Bravo Tibo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as fait quoi à Karl ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Un truc sûrement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  mais je ne sais pas quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci Karl et merci Global


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Donc le nouveau thème est : *Masque* 



Amusez-vous bien


----------



## condition (29 Février 2004)

first


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

2-


----------



## condition (29 Février 2004)

two


----------



## jathenais (29 Février 2004)




----------



## jathenais (29 Février 2004)




----------



## macmarco (29 Février 2004)

Neumber ouane


----------



## macmarco (29 Février 2004)

Neumbeur tou


----------



## ginette107 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2004)

1)


----------



## barbarella (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2004)

2)


----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Et bien devant le peu de candidat présents le vainqueur est 
*GlobalCut *





 pour le masque de soudeur qui laisse découvrir le site d'un sculpteur.






Je félicite tous les participants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mention spéciale au masque en origamie de Jathenais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ainsi qu'à l'image des masques de cerfs de Karl


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

Merci merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le temps de trouver un nouveau sujet et la chasse à l'image sera réouverte


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien devant le peu de candidat présents le vainqueur est
> *GlobalCut *
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Global  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai d'autant moins de mal a te feliciter que je n'ai pas participé (d'ailleurs dans ce cas c'est toi qui aurais du me féliciter)


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et bien participe maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le nouveau sujet est *Boire* résultat jeudi verre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 19h, l'heure de l'apèro


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

Excellent theme


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2004)

Faut commence jeune pour bien apprecier

















PS qui osera poster la premiere image qui sort dans google?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS qui osera poster la premiere image qui sort dans google?



Les 2 premieres je dirais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage que je puisse pas jouer


----------



## condition (2 Mars 2004)

one


----------



## condition (2 Mars 2004)

two


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

1-






2-


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> qui osera poster la premiere image qui sort dans google?



j'ose :


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

mais c'est pas de jeu, je rejoue :


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mars 2004)

Et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mars 2004)

et la deux:






_je dis bien à mon chat qu'il faut qu'il arrete de faire la fête_


----------



## jathenais (3 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je félicite tous les participants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (3 Mars 2004)

Comme Jathenais m'a grillé pour la pochette de Miossec, j'ose .....


----------



## jathenais (3 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Comme Jathenais m'a grillé pour la pochette de Miossec, j'ose .....











  désolée ....


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)




----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Neumbeur ouane :



Bravo macMarco !


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo macMarco !



Merci Fred !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fred !



C'est vrai que ta premiere image est géniale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais t'as aucune chance face aux miennes


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

A vos verres, plus qu'à peine 2 heures


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

Pas facile de choisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



entre la 2nde de JPMiss, Grug qui à osé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 la 1ere de Ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la 1ere de Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon je passe tout commentaire sur ta 2nde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) et celle de MacMarco


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

And the winner is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Karl


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

En effet c'est du meilleur gout...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Desolé karl, je vais gerber et je reviens juste apres pour te féliciter...


----------



## ginette107 (4 Mars 2004)

félicitation Karl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais moi j'aimais bien ta deuxième


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> félicitation Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je peu plus, je l'ai trop vue


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

Ah ben tu peux être fier de toi Karl !








 Bravo !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

bon Karl, arrêtes de te saouler au Bangua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et viens donner un nouveau sujet


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2004)

Très surpris ...  mais je prends cette victoire pour toute les fois où j'en ai injustement été privé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je vous trouve un thème  .....


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2004)

Zou ! Tout est dans le titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jusqu'à dimanche 7 mars - 19H00....


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Zou ! Tout est dans le titre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En plein milieux de   Babe!!!


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En plein milieux de   Babe!!!



Toutes mes excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours ce dimanche mais vers 19H30 pour ne lèser personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et encore toutes mes excuses jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes excuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah j'aurais probablement fait un effort pour recevoir dignement mon trophé 








1/


----------



## condition (4 Mars 2004)

one


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

Bon alors Karl franchement ton image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle n'est pas flatteuse pour le Père Noël  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: Bravo


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## condition (4 Mars 2004)

two


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)

1/


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mars 2004)

1-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2-


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 1/



Que dire après ça


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 2/



Ah non, c'est pas vrai


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

Allez sans y croire

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

et  2-


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

premier shoot :


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

second :


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

c'est relevé aujourd'hui


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

troisième (suis inspirée)


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

ben moi jaime bien celle-ci :


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

puis celle-ci


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Que dire après ça



On peut leur demander de quitter leur chaussures !


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, c'est pas vrai



Désolé !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On peut leur demander de quitter leur chaussures !














Ah non moi j'aime bien le coté "garde tes bottes"


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé !



Bon prépare un nouveau thème et soit là dimanche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah? c'est lus moi qui décide


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah non moi j'aime bien le coté "garde tes bottes"


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Neumbeur ouane :



aïe ! tu m'as piqué ma réplique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, une dernière promis :


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Neumbeur ouane :


aie, celui la je l'avais dans une tab, pret à poster...
bon faut que je me decide vite...






ce que c'est... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mystere, mais c'est bien Ombre avec google


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> aïe ! tu m'as piqué ma réplique !







Euh... désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai eu chaud ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Neumbeur tou :
 [image] http://www.africaquiz.com/Images/THEMES/ArtsPlastiques/MireilleTurcot/Chasseurs%20d'ombre%20(MireilleTurcot).jpg [/image]

Crénom de nom !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Veut pas marcher !
je vais l'héberger alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



veut vraiment pas marcher !


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

les beaux eclairage etant deja passé...

contre programation :


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> aie, celui la je l'avais dans une tab, pret à poster...
> bon faut que je me decide vite...
> 
> 
> ...



un exemple de retouche d'image pour faire une ombre portée, mais j'ai du mal à la dinstinguer également


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

et valeurs sures :


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Neumbeur tou :
> [image] http://www.africaquiz.com/Images/THEMES/ArtsPlastiques/MireilleTurcot/Chasseurs%20d'ombre%20(MireilleTurcot).jpg [/image]
> 
> Crénom de nom !
> ...



j'l'avais trouvé hachement jolie aussi, j'aurais du te la voler tiens (des fosi que ça marche d'ici ...)
tiens, je teste :
 [image]http://www.africaquiz.com/Images/THEMES/ArtsPlastiques/MireilleTurcot/Chasseurs%20d'ombre%20(MireilleTurcot).jpg[/image]



merdum c'st quoi ce b... l ?????????????


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> j'l'avais trouvé hachement jolie aussi, j'aurais du te la voler tiens (des fosi que ça marche d'ici ...)
> tiens, je teste :
> [image]http://www.africaquiz.com/Images/THEMES/ArtsPlastiques/MireilleTurcot/Chasseurs%20d'ombre%20(MireilleTurcot).jpg[/image]
> 
> merdum c'st quoi ce b... l ?????????????


les espaces qui passent pas

sinon elle est trés jolie.


----------



## jathenais (4 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les espaces qui passent pas
> 
> sinon elle est trés jolie.



où tu as vu les espaces ? les petits % là, c'en est ??


jathénaïs, mode blonde


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un exemple de retouche d'image pour faire une ombre portée,


merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> mais j'ai du mal à la dinstinguer également



l'imagination au travail.


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

%20 c'est des espaces


----------



## macmarco (4 Mars 2004)

Bon, je réessaie !






Ahhhhh !!!!
enfin !


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> j'l'avais trouvé hachement jolie aussi, j'aurais du te la voler tiens (des fosi que ça marche d'ici ...)
> tiens, je teste :
> [image]http://www.africaquiz.com/Images/THEMES/ArtsPlastiques/MireilleTurcot/Chasseurs%20d'ombre%20(MireilleTurcot).jpg[/image]
> 
> ...



Mais c'est dingue ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a les mêmes goûts ma parole !


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2004)




----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2004)




----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



Joli, Barbarella !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je réessaie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superbe !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'adore cettte ombre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  à toi la main MacMarco


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> superbe !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Fred ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me permets-tu de te faire un gros bisou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_.... mais, euh, c'est pas Karl qui décide ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## lumai (5 Mars 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (5 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## jathenais (5 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est dingue !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh, oui
tu cros que c'est grave ?


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

> euh, oui
> tu cros que c'est grave ?







Docteur Jeckyll et Mrs Hide ?


----------



## jathenais (5 Mars 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2004)

jathenais a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## jathenais (5 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



be quoi ????


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)

le prix du pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 merci de ne pas tomber dans le scabreux, la vulgarité et la pornographie


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2004)

Et le grand vainqueur est .........

MACMARCO

avec : 






A toi


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et le grand vainqueur est .........
> 
> macmarco
> 
> ...



Merci Karl ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








C'était vraiment un joli thème !





Je réfléchis un peu je vous donne le prochain thème dans la soirée, je pense...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Bravo Macmarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Décidément tu es dans une phase d'inspiration on dirait


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macmarco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui, on dirait !


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et le grand vainqueur est .........
> 
> MACMARCO



J'ai bien fait de quitter le journal de 20 H de TF1 pour voir ca tiens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon puisque c'est d'usage: Bravo macmarco


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

Merci Grug et jpmiss !


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

Voilà !
C'est dans le titre !
Je vous invite donc à parcourir les "rues" d'internet pour nous ramener de belles images !





Oups ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On va dire mercredi 10/03/04 vers 20 h.


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et le grand vainqueur est .........
> 
> MACMARCO
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mars 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

1- 
2-


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

PS : 21 mars (premier tour) et 28 mars (second tour) 2004 (en même temps que les élections cantonales)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

1/

 [image]http://www.info.fundp.ac.be/~ven/burma/cov-120-rue-de-la-gare-TARDI.jpeg[/image]


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

1-


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

merde un jpeg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si qq'un pouvait me l'heberger en la renommant en jpg ca serait sympa (je peux pas le faire moi meme je suis au boulot)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

2-


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> merde un jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

Muchas gracias Senor Global


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> merde un jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au boulot tu peux passer ta nuit sur macG mais pas enlever un e d'un suffixe?


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2004)

Euh Tibonotre G4 , enfin moi je n'ai pas un écran géant pour voir ta belle image..
C'est du délire, faut pas la réduire un peu ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Macmarco, petite question ???*





*Peut-on en lieu et place de "rue", peut-on mettre le mot en espagnol par exemple ????* 

Ben, j'aime bien cette langue et puis les images sont plus .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Dsl  pour la taille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben non tu ne peux pas prendre l'espagnol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je l'ai fait une fois et on m'a demandé de changer


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Euh Tibonotre G4 , enfin moi je n'ai pas un écran géant pour voir ta belle image..
> C'est du délire, faut pas la réduire un peu ????



Je peux te faire ça (réduire l'image et l'héberger) Tibo si tu veux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> *Macmarco, petite question ???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais pas trop... faudrait demander aux habitués si c'est autorisé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Euh... jpmiss ???
Toi qui est un habitué..._

Sinon, pour moi ça poserait pas de problème.

_Que pasa por la calle, Elena ?_


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _Que pasa por la calle, Elena ?_


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

Ben en principe c'est non: le mot cle doit etre celui proposé...

Maintenant je pense que c'est a celui qui propose le theme de trancher. Il a (presque) tous les pouvoirs pendant qu'il est le seul et unique jury impartial, implacable et incorruptible


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben en principe c'est non: le mot cle doit etre celui proposé...
> 
> Maintenant je pense que c'est a celui qui propose le theme de trancher. Il a (presque) tous les pouvoirs pendant qu'il est le seul et unique jury impartial, implacable et incorruptible




Pareil, mon bon il serait bien de le decider avant


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _Que pasa por la calle, Elena ?_



bon Notre endormeur de dames !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 n'a pas vraiment tranché et valà que Notre Global s'y met ...

Alors je n'hésite pas une minute je me lance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






1





2






si trop grosse !!! me faire signe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci marco


----------



## macmarco (7 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mon bon il serait bien de le decider avant



J'ai pas pensé que la question pourrait-être posée...
A ce moment-là, pour ne léser personne, ceux qui ont déjà posté peuvent changer s'ils le souhaitent en proposant ce qu'ils auront trouvé dans une autre langue...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mon bon il serait bien de le decider avant



oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Si tu veux bien héberger mon image Macmarco   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Merci


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon Notre endormeur de dames !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



normal c'est pas moi qui tien le bistouri habituellement


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dsl  pour la taille
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*ben t'en sais des choses toi ????* 

mais bon là j'ai demandé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je peux le faire


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

et on a le droit à quelles langues ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et on a le droit à quelles langues ?



Francais, Espagnol, Serbo-Croate, Papouasien du nord ouest et Mandarin ancien uniquement..


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et on a le droit à quelles langues ?



Toutes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même le vénusien, si y a un google dans cette langue !


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux bien héberger mon image Macmarco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà :


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Toutes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi ce jeu!


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Francais, Espagnol, Serbo-Croate, Papouasien du nord ouest et Mandarin ancien uniquement..



ça m'apprendra à virer les langues à l'installation osX, j'suis bien embeté pour la traduction !


----------



## Grug (8 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Toutes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en portugais par le bresil : 
macmarco determinant un gagnant :


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça m'apprendra à virer les langues à l'installation osX, j'suis bien embeté pour la traduction !



T'as plus qu'a  réinstaller


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en portugais par le bresil :
> macmarco determinant un gagnant :



Ouarf !!!!


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mars 2004)

et d'une:


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mars 2004)

et de deux:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2004)

Tout d'abord, bravo  *macmarco*





n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2004)

n° 2


----------



## lumai (8 Mars 2004)

1/






2/


----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2004)

image n° 1


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

Je passe juste en vitesse afin de faire un petit rappel, notamment pour les nouveaux ou récents participants : le principe du jeu est très simple, il suffit de trouver 2 images dans "google images" illustrant le thème (pour celà il faut taper le mot du thème, et lui seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
Je ne pense pas vous apprendre grand chose mais celà peut être bon à rappeler pour ceux et celles venant tout juste de débarquer sur macG (à force ce jeu devient un peu le jeu des "anciens" et finalement c'est toujours les mêmes qui gagnent ... enfin  _presque tout le monde ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .. j'joue plus cause plus de temps et pis je boude j'gagne jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_ 

*2 choses importantes : * 

 [*]_La taille des images _
Eviter de prendre des formats papiers peints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pensez aux petites connexions (ceci peut etre valable dans d'autres sujets mais surtout dans celui ci qui ne contient que des images ou presque.
Mettez les en lien si possible lorsque l'image est trop grosse ou nécessite un 23 inches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [*] _le contenu des images_ 

l'intéret du jeu est de trouver des images illustrant le thème proposé par le vainqueur comme je l'ai dit, que ce soit de façon opportune ou saugrenue. Toutefois, l'attrait du jeu et l'aspect anecdotique et/ou humoristique de certaines images trouvées ne sauraient être en désaccord avec la charte de macG et la licence IV du bar :

*Donc on évite le plus possible les images porno, érotiques, scabreuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2004)

image n° 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rue-LausanneTram13B, trouvez dans google  
Genève est toujours en travaux à cause de ce foutu tram 13 à venir


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'joue plus cause plus de temps et pis je boude j'gagne jamais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais, c'est sur qu'en jouant pas tu risques pas de gagner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis prendre 5 minutes pour consulter Google c'est pas long quand même


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Donc on évite le plus possible les images porno, érotiques, scabreuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 et trop militantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et on ne change pas les règles toutes les 5 min, n'est-ce pas macmarco ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On est passé de "rue" à "street", etc.


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

1/


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> image n° 1



Déjà proposée par jpmiss !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 2/



Déjà proposé par moi même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, c'est sur qu'en jouant pas tu risques pas de gagner
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















 psychologue du travail du monde entier : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rebellez-vous !


----------



## barbarella (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Déjà proposé par moi même




Argghhh !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> et trop militantes



et trop militantes aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutefois, ce n'est qu'un simple rappel de règles, rien de plus. Tout au plus une brève définition des  _"limites"_





Mais revenons en au jeu


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Je peux la mettre celle-là ? 

 [image]http://hotwired.wired.com/retina/95/33/naked/stuff/naked.in.street.jpeg[/image] 

J'ai de la chance elle est en .jpeg au lieu de .jpg !!!


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Celle-là elle marche, alors si elle est acceptée, ce sera mon deuxième choix (avec le mot "street" à la place de "rue")

2/


----------



## Sir (8 Mars 2004)




----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (pour celà il faut taper le mot du thème, et lui seul



Je pense que tu t'es mal exprimé, Finn : il faut taper le mot du thème (et pas un autre équivalent à la place)

mais pourquoi forcément seul : si tu tapes : *machin truc*  au lieu de *machin*, tu réduis simplement le nombre de réponses, tu ne les changes pas.

ça permet de cibler sa recherche et c'est souvent beaucoup plus rigolo. Par contre toute image trouvée par ce moyen est également trouvée si on fait une recherche sur le mot seul : on respecte donc bien les règles.


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Non, si tu cumules "machin" et "truc", tu auras plus de réponses. Par contre si tu mets "machin truc" (entre guillemets), t'en auras moins.
Par ailleurs si tu mets "truc" avant "machin", t'auras plus de trucs que de machin.
En fait, j'en sais rien du tout.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'en sais rien du tout.



Ca t'a quand meme bien préoccuper cette histoire


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'a quand meme bien préoccuper cette histoire



Ça m'a surtout occup*é*


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non, si tu cumules "machin" et "truc", tu auras plus de réponses. Par contre si tu mets "machin truc" (entre guillemets), t'en auras moins.
> Par ailleurs si tu mets "truc" avant "machin", t'auras plus de trucs que de machin.
> En fait, j'en sais rien du tout.



bebert je te soupçonne d'utiliser google par-dessous la jambe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google fonctionne par défaut (je ne parle pas de la recherche détaillée) avec un "ET". Exemple si dans google images, tu demandes :
- lapin -&gt; 47 600 réponses
- blanc -&gt; 191 000 réponses
- lapin blanc (sans guillemets ni rien d'autre) -&gt; 365 réponses.

Donc, en mathématiques bébertiennes, 365 &gt; 191 000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, ce que j'en dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Si tu mets des guillemets, il va chercher l'expression exacte "lapin blanc" mais ne trouvera pas "le lapin de bebert est blanc" ni "encore un sujet blanc dans et avec la tête : bebert nous a posé un lapin"


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> bebert je te soupçonne d'utiliser google par-dessous la jambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> bebert je te soupçonne d'utiliser google par-dessous la jambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai confondu avec "ET" et "OU", ça arrive à tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et depuis le boulot, entre deux travaux InDesign, c'est dur !


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Et ce c de Google me donne moins de réponses avec *lapin OR blanc* (141 000) qu'avec *blanc* (172 000)  !!!


----------



## bebert (8 Mars 2004)

Pareil pour  *rue*,  *street* :

rue : 231 000
street : 1 140 000
rue OR street : 911 000

C'est un "ou exclusif" ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et ce c de Google me donne moins de réponses avec *lapin OR blanc* (141 000) qu'avec *blanc* (172 000)  !!!



Effectivement, comme quoi les voies de l'informatique sont, comme d'habitude, impénétrables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Google nous a encore sorti un lapin de son chapeau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google est trop intelligent pour nous, peut-être même pour lui : je ne suis pas sûr qu'il se comprenne lui-même.


----------



## bebert (9 Mars 2004)

Bon ben moi je vais retourner me coucher


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi je vais retourner me coucher



Arrête de rêver


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

merci bebert pour ta clairvoyance, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'y n'avais rien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




image n° 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en remplacement de la first image postée antérieurement et déjà postée par jpmiss, cerise


----------



## bebert (9 Mars 2004)

Ben voilà, encore une militante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : je ne te vois plus sur "iCat" !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1-




















PS pour marmarco : c'est l'heure


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> image n° 1



Je sais, on a dit pas militantes, mais celle-ci n'est malheureusement qu'un simple constat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, *bravo Fredoupsy !!!*








A toi le relais !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

Bravo Fredoupsy !


----------



## ginette107 (10 Mars 2004)

Félicitations Fredoupsy


----------



## bebert (10 Mars 2004)

Mouais, juste après la "journée internationale du droit des femmes" ! Ça sent la démagogie à plein nez !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bravo Fred !!!


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, juste après la "journée internationale du droit des femmes" ! Ça sent la démagogie à plein nez !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

*Bravo* *Fredoupsy*


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

Bravo Fredoupsy


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mars 2004)

Bravo Fredoupsy


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, encore une militante



Et une militante qui  *gagne ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Bravo    *     Fredoupsy  !!!  *  









Contente de te revoir


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, juste après la "journée internationale du droit des femmes" ! Ça sent la démagogie à plein nez !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas mon genre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J'aime les femmes, c'est tout !


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les femmes, c'est tout !



Si je comprends bien, nous, on est juste là pour participer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Euh, en fait, je ne participe même pas tellement ces temps-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo* *Fredoupsy*



Bravo


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, nous, on est juste là pour participer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Rassure-toi, je désigne aussi des vainqueurs, pas que des vaincoeurs !...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

yéééééééééé  bonjour tous !  chouette surprise !  merci macMarco ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  très bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aussi,
merci Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci ginette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  merci bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  merci Grug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci Lemmymy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci Tibo' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci Global' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci à macElene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






vos 'tits mots de félicitations me touchent beaucoup, MERCIIIIIIIIIIIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_désolée pour le retard mais j'étais au taf et là j'y retourne, c'est entre autre pourquoi ma "porte" d'iCat est fermée en ce moment... _





bien revenons au sujet, vous devez tous être impatients...  

je vous laisse chercher la/les *porte(s)* de votre choix et pour que le thème soit aussi attrayant que le précédent

les recherches sont aussi valables en espagnole "puerta" , en italien "porta", en anglais "door" et en allemand "tür = tuer"


rendez-vous devant vos portes lundi 15 mars vers 18h00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ 
bye


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> yéééééééééé  bonjour tous !  chouette surprise !  merci macMarco !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé, hé, hé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Neumbeur ouane :
Un groupe d'Almaty(Kazakstan-Ville jumelle de Rennes) devant les Portes Mordelaises à Rennes.





Neumbeur tou :
Des portes Dogon(Mali)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

n° 2


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> je vous laisse chercher la/les *porte(s)* de votre choix ...



porte naouak ce sujet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Felicitations Fredoupsy!


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> porte naouak ce sujet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un de moins pour la victoire, yeaaahh !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Un de moins pour la victoire, yeaaahh !



J'ai pas joué


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

Porte du soleil .....


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2004)

A/


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2004)

B/


----------



## macelene (11 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bien, 3 sujets à la fois, on est pas sortie


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

2-


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Toujours aussi beau Karl


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A qui le dis-tu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi beau Karl



Merci !!


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

1./


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

2./


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

Telle le boeuf dans l'sillon...


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse chercher la/les *porte(s)* de votre choix et pour que le thème soit aussi attrayant que le précédent
> 
> les recherches sont aussi valables en espagnole "puerta" , en italien "porta", en anglais "door" et en allemand "tür = tuer"
> 
> ...








*l'heure tourne...  *


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *l'heure tourne...  *




désolée pour le retard... je suis prise par "Et avec la tête'? "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... je reviens dès que j'en aurais terminé... si vous ne voyez pas d'inconvénient, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> désolée pour le retard... je suis prise par "Et avec la tête'? "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouai


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ... je reviens dès que j'en aurais terminé...



c'est long


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

c'est pour ce soir ou demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ce soir ou demain ?



c'est pour  soir 

désolée.... j'ai eu en plus des pbms de connection et c'est pas une blague !  en plus de la minette qu'arrête pas de pleurer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je reviens toute de suite avec la gagnante...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> je reviens toute de suite avec la gagnante...



C'est bon, j'peux aller me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)




----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, j'peux aller me coucher



Bah ! Fais pas ta mauvaise tête, Global ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je plaide coupable !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! Fais pas ta mauvaise tête, Global !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, allez, tu la donnes cette gagnante


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Bon alors Fredo parce que je voudrais participer au prochain


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors Fredo parce que je voudrais participer au prochain



Ben faudrait encore que la gagnante soit là ce soir, après les résultats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , pour donner le nouveau sujet


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Porte du soleil .....



*macElène, à ton tour !* 











_merci pour votre patience et bravo à tous_


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2004)

*Bravo macelene !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*les filles ont la forme, ce soir...*


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *macElène, à ton tour !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Je suis toute zémue  FredO.... Merci tanto.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Et je rajoute toutes mes félicitations pour ta Victoire dans avec La Tête...
Les femmes sont à l'honneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*










  Pfffff, au placard les mecs ....

Tu sais j'avais même oublié que j'avais participé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















			
				Globalcut a dit:
			
		

> Ben faudrait encore que la gagnante soit là ce soir, après les résultats   , pour donner le nouveau sujet












  Bonsoir Global, je suis là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Tu dois bien le voir .... Même que tu viens de t'absenter ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bon allez je vous cherche un nouveau sujet...  pour ce soir !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

Bravo MacElene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon j'attend le nouveau sujet


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo MacElene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben c que c dur de vous trouver un sujet à la hauteur !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, un petit effort


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

Voilà ça m'est venu comme ça, tout d'un coup.... je pensais à des photos en noir et blanc, qui donnent un si joli velouté à la  *PEAU* des femmes ...






Alors à vous de jouer ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Résultats : Dimanche dans la Nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

n° 1


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

1-


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

1-





2-


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2004)

2-


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

n° 2


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

Ton image ne passe pas Lemmy, en tous cas ce soir...
Donc, je te l'héberge...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

merci à toi *macmarco*





tu es le deuxième à me faire la remarque!

pourtant elle s'affiche normalement chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore merci


----------



## macmarco (16 Mars 2004)

De rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec Safari elle ne veut pas passer chez moi, ni avec Firefox avant que je ne l'héberge, ni avec IE...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

tient en effet, l'image no 2 de Lemmy ne s'affiche qu'à moitié ici sous Netscape (au taf)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est cooL de se faire héberger !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ tard


----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## barbarella (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

_j'ai dû me tromper d'orthographe... _


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

en italien s'il vous plait


----------



## bebert (17 Mars 2004)

1/


----------



## bebert (17 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## condition (18 Mars 2004)

one


----------



## condition (18 Mars 2004)

two


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

*Bonjour vous tous !!!  Le soleil brille, fait chaud, c'est tout bon* 






  Beaucoup de participants pour cette session sur  *la peau* 
*Lemmy* 
*Globalcut* 
*TibomonG4* 
*Macmarco* 
*Barbarella* 
*Mackzeknif* 
*Karl40* 
*Bebert* 
*Condition*

et pas de nouveaux, je vais pouvoir donner les résultats bientôt   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Bon dimanche à tous!!!*  à pluuuuuss taaaaaard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2004)

_oups, ! j'espère qu'il n'es pas trop tard... wala deux p'tites images... en espérant qu'elles soient lisibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 

n°1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n°2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Beau dimande*


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _oups, ! j'espère qu'il n'es pas trop tard... wala deux p'tites images... en espérant qu'elles soient lisibles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, ça va, je les vois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> *Beau dimande*



Coucou Fred ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 *Beau dimanche à toi aussi !*


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

C'est quand les résultats MacElene ?


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2004)

Ma modeste contribution... (ça f'sait longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iMax (21 Mars 2004)

Again...


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 1-








 j'adore cette photo....  Alors  *TibomonG4 à toi de prendre la main  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

à demain


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'adore cette photo....  Alors  *TibomonG4 à toi de prendre la main
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arghhhhh

Bravo Tibo


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2004)

Bon Tibo debout, je sais que tu dors mais là on attend


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2004)

Pardon IMax  t'avais pas vu  arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'oublie pas la prochaine fois de venir plus tôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

Merci, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Champagne et petits fours pour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

bravo Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







champagne et petits fours: super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en pleine forme pour le nouveau thème


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bravo Tibo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 toujours pas de nouveau theme


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2004)

À vous de jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jusqu'à mercredi 24/03/04 22H


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À vous de jouer



A bah voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

n° 2


----------



## Kak (22 Mars 2004)

n°1:


----------



## Kak (22 Mars 2004)

n°2:


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2004)

Dernier essai :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2004)

n° 2  


_cliquez sur l'image pour ceux ou celles qui on un écran +17'_ 

l'est pas dans google celle-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'est pour le plaisir et vive le soleil !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bravo Tibo'


----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2004)

1/






2/


----------



## ginette107 (22 Mars 2004)

n°1:


----------



## ginette107 (22 Mars 2004)

n°2:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## iMax (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

Voilà le gagnant est désigné il s'agit de Globalcut avec cette image





Je félicite tous les participants mention spéciale à Lemmy pour son lever de soleil, à Imax pour les cocotiers et à Macmarco pour la meule de foin de Monet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Global à toi de jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2004)

Merci Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le temps de trouver un nouveau thème et à vous de jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2004)

et voici le nouveau thème  *G5*  

Je vous laisse jusqu'à vendredi soir (disons 21h37) pour me surprendre


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2004)

1-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2-


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

n° 1


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

n° 2


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2004)

1


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2004)

2


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## barbarella (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2004)

Plus que quelques heures pour jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2004)

And the gagnant est :



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Neumbeur ouane :



Bravo, à toi le nouveau sujet


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> And the gagnant est :
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo, à toi le nouveau sujet



Merci Globalcut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je réfléchis un peu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Bravo Macmarco


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macmarco



ben kif-kif


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Globalcut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ben, qu'est-ce que ça doit être quand tu réfléchis beaucoup


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ben, qu'est-ce que ça doit être quand tu réfléchis beaucoup



Hey oh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y a pas une heure !





Bon, alors on va voir ce que ça donne si on tire la *sonnette* dans Google image !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2004)

2-


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

1- 







2-


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2004)

Suis-je le seul à avoir des problèmes d'affichage de la deuxième image de Tibo ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Je ne la vois que sur Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je prends l'autre adresse, mais je pense qu'on ne la voit toujours pas, il faudrait que quelqu'un l'héberge s'il vous plaît


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2004)

Bon, voilà !
2ème image de Tibo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mars 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (27 Mars 2004)




----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (29 Mars 2004)

2/


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'aperçois que j'ai oublié de donner la limite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Donc, jusqu'à mercredi 31/03, 20 heures...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je m'aperçois que j'ai oublié de donner la limite !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu attends que Finn vienne jouer ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends que Finn vienne jouer ?



Toujours aussi pressé !


----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2004)




----------



## barbarella (30 Mars 2004)




----------



## plumber (30 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

n° 2


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n° 2



_*Lemmy !*_

Bravo Lemmy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A toi la main !


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _*Lemmy !*_
> 
> Bravo Lemmy !
> 
> ...



Bravo Lemmy


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2004)

Bravo Lemmy


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2004)

Bravo Lemmy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Et c'est quand tu veux !!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je me disais aussi


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me disais aussi



Et ça n'a pas l'air de s'arranger !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Bah on attend ou on prend quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2004)

Toujours rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y'A QUELQU'UN LAD'ANS  ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'A QUELQU'UN LAD'ANS  ?



*ben vi, y'a quelqu'un*





mais pas pu me connecter depuis 3 jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça va mieux maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*et merci à tous*








un nouveau thème avant midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*promis*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

et voila le nouveau thème:

*voile* 

_toutes les langues européennes sont cordialement invitées_





résultat des courses pour le *mardi 6 avril, 12 heures*





à vous de jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2004)

2-


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

1- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2-


----------



## lumai (2 Avril 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (2 Avril 2004)

2/


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2004)




----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (2 Avril 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (2 Avril 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)




----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :





Neumbeur tou :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

*H - 2*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Avril 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Les compétiteurs sont au nombre de  *8*

- *Global* 

- *Tibo* 

- *lumai* 

- *barbarella* 

- *ginette* 

- *Fredoupsy* 

- *Finn* 

- *Karl* 

_et j'hésite entre..._

- *barbarella  2*

- *Fredoupsy  2*

- *Finn  1*

- *Karl  2*

_and the best is..._ *Finn*





à toi la main, Finn


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Bravo Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _and the best is..._ *Finn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 quelle idée j'ai eu de lui dire de participer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2004)

Toujours les mêmes qui gagnent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfff .. participerait plus .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. pfff
hein ? quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _and the best is..._ *Finn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh .. et pour quelle image ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pour le prochain thème euh .. attends je pense à un truc au hasard .. au pif .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALlez prochain thème : Clermont


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Bravo Finn !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





image n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

image two


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

2- allez Finn on t'a reconnue


----------



## Nephou (6 Avril 2004)

vivement ce week-end que je découvre 




*la musique traditionnelle de la région*


----------



## Nephou (6 Avril 2004)

*et son architecture dinspiration résolument moderne*


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

1-






2-


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Tibo ...c'est une impression où il y à souvent une sorte de métaphore ... dans tes photos ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2004)

n° 2


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)




----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (7 Avril 2004)

2/


----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (7 Avril 2004)

Petite pensée pour toutes les personnes qui font vivre les belles salles de concert ...

CHOKEBORE à la "Coopérative de Mai" - 10/2002


----------



## ginette107 (7 Avril 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (7 Avril 2004)

Je ne savais pas qu'il avait empaillé l'otarie du jardin Lecoq


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas qu'il avait empaillé l'otarie du jardin Lecoq



T'es sur que t'es de Clermont Gigi ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur tou :





Dites-moi si elle passe ou pas...


----------



## ginette107 (7 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le prochain thème euh .. attends je pense à un truc au hasard .. au pif ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pour quand les résultats?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2004)




----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Avril 2004)

pour vendredi soir 21h


----------



## Balooners (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pour vendredi soir 21h



Pas d'accord ....


Vendredi soir, faut se coucher tôt pour l'AES.........


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pour vendredi soir 21h








 juste le temps de faire mon sac


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pour vendredi soir 21h



Arghhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu vas pas me dire que je suis parti de l'apéro pour rien


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2004)

FInnnnnnnnn arrete de boirrrrrrrreuhhhhhhhh


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Mieux vaut avoir la maladie de Parkinson que celle d'Alzheimer, car il est préférable de renverser un peu son pastis que d'oublier de le boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben à mon avis le pastis il l'a bu par contre le thread il l'a oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Remarque tu pourras l'engueuler de vive voix demain


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut avoir la maladie de Parkinson que celle d'Alzheimer, car il est préférable de renverser un peu son pastis que d'oublier de le boire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'étonnes, d'ailleurs je sais pas si je vais lui amener la boutanche comme convenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou bien ça sera rien que pour la Miss


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Douce vengeance


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Douce vengeance




Il deconne Finn, surtout qu'il est pas encore couché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










GlobalCut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

> Merci d'avoir écrit un nouveau message. Attachez votre ceinture. Vous allez être maintenant redirigé vers le forum.



de rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n° 1




Bravo, c'est laid à merveille, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais c'est toi qui à gagné


Bravo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2004)

bon alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, c'est laid à merveille, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais c'est toi qui à gagné
> Bravo



le charme du laid... tu n'as pas su lui résister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ne me reste plus au'à me gratter le neurone_





vais essayer de faire vite...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2004)

bon le nouveau thème...

*abstrait* 

du papou au neo-zélandais tout est accepté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le délai... disons  *vendredi 14 à midi*


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

2-


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2004)

1- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2-


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2004)

Global on ne voit pas ta première image


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global on ne voit pas ta première image



Ah ?

Bah elle est là


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2004)

1/


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2004)

2/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2004)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2004)

image n°2


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

MacMarco on ne voit pas ta première image


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Ca marche ça


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Neumbeur ouane :



Voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Tibo !


----------



## condition (14 Avril 2004)

1


----------



## condition (14 Avril 2004)

2:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon le nouveau thème...
> 
> *abstrait*
> 
> ...



me suis mélangé les pinceaux....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est *mercredi 14 à midi* que je voulais mettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous aurez sans doute rectifié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




résultats dans les minutes qui viennent


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2004)

On ne sait jamais


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

au cas ou : 
1 :





2 :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

belle session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nous ont fait don de leurs images:

- *Global* 
-  *Tibo* 
-  *lumai* 
-  *Fredoupsy* 
-  *macmarco* 
-  *condition* 
-  *Karl* 
-  *Grug* 






 pas évident, le choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais celle-ci m'a beaucoup touché:






merci *Fredoupsy*





 et bravo à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et que ces lauriers adoucissent tes douleurs_


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

Bravo Fredoupsy


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Très jolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bravo Fredo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et remets-toi vite


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2004)

Bravo Fred !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> belle session
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour tout Lemmymy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Thanks to Glob' and Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











àà toute pour un nouveau thime !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

bien voici li nouveau thème...

*bouteille(s), bottle,...* 

_please any alcool for me_






le délai rep^chage disons  
*Lundi 19 vers 15h*





_si ça va pour vous ?_


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

n° 2


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

2-


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

1-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2-


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Avril 2004)

1./


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

amusant, j'ai faiili la choisir en pensant à une amie très chère qui adore les bandes dessinées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon choix


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Avril 2004)

Merci Lemmy ! 

2./




_voilà ce dont je cherchais pour poster mes futures lettres..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

à votre bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gentes dames et gentils messieurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> à votre bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_mais hors concours s.v.p._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bien voici li nouveau thème...
> 
> *bouteille(s), bottle,...*
> 
> ...



j'ai bien lu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ne sais pas qu'en penser_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vi t'as bien lu Lemmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci de l'avoir remonté, j'l'avais complètement oublié étant sûr d'avoir donné le délai pour ce mardi,  _gloups !!!_





à toute  suite, m'en vais vous donner le résultat avant d'aller faire nonette


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

pas grand monde à cette session, mais les meilleurs y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
* macMarco
* Lemmy
* Global'
* TibomonG4
* inconnu(e) *

et je passe la main à *Tibo*  pour cette jolie bouteille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo à tous et merci de votre participation


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> et je passe la main à *Tibo*  pour cette jolie bouteille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo Tibo


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2004)

Bravo Tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2004)

Merci beaucoup Fredo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Champagne pour tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2004)

Le nouveau thème est *fleur* ou *flower* et le délai jusqu'à jeudi 22/04/04 à 20H


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau thème est *fleur* ou *flower* et le délai jusqu'à jeudi 22/04/04 à 20H









*super...*





au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

n° 2


----------



## condition (20 Avril 2004)

1


----------



## condition (20 Avril 2004)

2


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

image n°1


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

image n°2


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur tou :





Au fait !
Bravo Tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Mieux vaut tétard que jamais !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2004)

Merci MacMarco


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

1°) avec mes félicitations


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

pis de deux, comme ça, parce quil se fait tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2004)

Merci Nephou


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2004)

2-


----------



## ginette107 (21 Avril 2004)

_Image n°1:_


----------



## ginette107 (21 Avril 2004)

_image n°2:_


----------



## ginette107 (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau thème est *fleur* ou *flower* et le délai jusqu'à jeudi 22/04/04 à 20H



Juste pour rappel


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Je remercie tous les participants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le gagnant est Global avec :







Une mention particulière à Fred pour sa deuxième image, à MacMarco pour la deuxième image, et à Lemmy pour la première


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie tous les participants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo Global  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_on va l'attendre longtemps, le nouveau thème_


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bravo Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais !
Pareil !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie tous les participants
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci merci merci
le temps de reprendre une poire et un nouveau sujet revient

Fin du jeu samedi soir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bravo Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le nouveau thème est Vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vous de trouver la meilleure


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> Pareil !



Allé va cherche bonheur


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allé va cherche bonheur



C'est qu'est-ce que j'fais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_'tain ! sont pas longues, les vacances !_


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _'tain ! sont pas longues, les vacances !_








 ben non

dtc non plus


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur tou :






_dtc ???_


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2004)

1-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2-


----------



## ginette107 (23 Avril 2004)

*Image n°1:*


----------



## ginette107 (23 Avril 2004)

*Image n°2:*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2004)

n° 1






on se calme


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2004)

n° 2 






attention, ça pique


----------



## KARL40 (23 Avril 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Avril 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (23 Avril 2004)

Au fait, bravo Globalcut


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2004)

1 :


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2004)

2 :


----------



## condition (24 Avril 2004)

1


----------



## condition (24 Avril 2004)

2


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (24 Avril 2004)

Et avec Google &gt; vacances (24/04/04&gt;±21h00)


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2004)

Allez, une première pour moi.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2004)

And le gagnant est Lemmy



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n° 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo et merci également aux autres participants.
Bienvenue Webo


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2004)

Lemmy ayant des petits soucis de connexion je propose le nouveau thème à sa demande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À vous de jouer


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

Un classique mais bon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2004)

1-






2-


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## chup (25 Avril 2004)

Allez, une première pour moi aussi !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2004)

2 -


----------



## chup (25 Avril 2004)

Miam !


----------



## chup (25 Avril 2004)

Soyons inspirés !


----------



## chup (25 Avril 2004)

Allez, ma dernière contribution.


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2004)

Euh Chup, pour le jeu tu ne peux faire que 2 propositions


----------



## macmarco (26 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## condition (26 Avril 2004)

1


----------



## condition (26 Avril 2004)

2


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2004)




----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2004)




----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2004)




----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2004)

Beau sujet, le niveau est relevé.


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2004)

1 :


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2004)

2 :


----------



## chup (26 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh Chup, pour le jeu tu ne peux faire que 2 propositions



Ah désolé, je ne savais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Florian.


----------



## chup (26 Avril 2004)

Un modérateur s'il vous plait !

Pourriez-vous effacer mes messages :
#729840 - 25/04/2004 19:21
#729856 - 25/04/2004 19:37 

Sachant que je ne suis pas censé mettre plus de deux images par sujet. Merci !

Florian.


----------



## Luc G (26 Avril 2004)

Vue par Dubout :


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Un modérateur s'il vous plait !
> 
> Pourriez-vous effacer mes messages :
> #729856 - 25/04/2004 19:37



c'est con il avait une bonne tête celui là.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

allez, encore un effort; plus que deux jours


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> allez, encore un effort; plus que deux jours


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>








 à ton âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à cette heure


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2004)

Il n'a pas encore eu son 51, c'est pour ça !


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2004)

51 du matin, pas bien !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Soyons inspirés !




très chouette image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_il serait dommage de l'effacer_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> allez, encore un effort; plus que deux jours



ça n'en fait plus qu'un, maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça n'en fait plus qu'un, maintenant













_J'suis là demain ?_


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

Encore cinq minutes... qui est le vainqueur?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore cinq minutes... qui est le vainqueur?



*... ou la vainqueuse*





ça arrive


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

* l'heure a sonné...* 

les artistes présents:

- * WebO*
- *Tibo*
- * Global* 
- * chup* le premier petit dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- * macmarco*
- * condition* 
- * KARL*
- * barbarella*  c'est sympa d'être revenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- * Grug* le second petit dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- * Luc*  nous ne sommes plus de "petits derniers" à nos âges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- * Fredoupsy* 

* nous voila bien* ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas facile mais se détachent:

- *Tibo* 1
- * chup* 1 &amp; 2
- * macmarco* 2
- * condition*  2
- * barbarella* 1
- * Grug* 1
- * Fredoupsy* 1

j'hésite encore...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

"soyons inspirés"...






*bravo chup*





à toi la main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et merci à Tibo pour m'avoir dépanné à l'ouverture_


----------



## macmarco (29 Avril 2004)

Bravo Chup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est vrai qu'elle est chouette cette image !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2004)

Bravo Chup


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2004)

Mais de pas grand chose Lemmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Chup


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2004)

bravo chup


----------



## chup (29 Avril 2004)

Salut,

Désolé pour le retard, et merci d'avoir choisi mon image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver un sujet. En espérant qu'il vous inspire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

EDIT: Ooops, j'ai oublié de préciser une date limite. Pas évident d'être nouveau, beaucoup de choses à connaître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Fin du sujet : Samedi à 14h ! (je ne sais pas si c'est trop long ou trop court, pas grave, c'est comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Florian.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Désolé pour le retard, et merci d'avoir choisi mon image
> 
> ...



la date limite, siouplait


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

en anglais &gt;&gt;&gt;  optical effect

image n° 1


----------



## chup (29 Avril 2004)

Je ne sais pas si, étant initiateur du thème, j'ai le droit de participer. Mais ça me démange, disons que c'est pour le fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

le problème si l'initiateur participe, il reste moins de possibilité aux participants de placer une image trouvée via google.


n° 2


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2004)

Euh ... Non ... On ne peut pas être juge et partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, tu pourrais te déclarer toi-même vainqueur


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2004)




----------



## chup (29 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> le problème si l'initiateur participe, il reste moins de possibilité aux participants de placer une image trouvée via google.



Oki doki, à partir de maintenant je ne fais plus que regarder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Florian.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2004)

n° 2


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2004)




----------



## nato kino (29 Avril 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2004)

2-


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




OK, c'est bon, t'as gagné


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Avril 2004)

Joli


----------



## macmarco (29 Avril 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :









J'ai pas pu résister !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2004)

1-





2-


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

1 :


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

2 :


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 2-


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

1

[image]http://aether.lbl.gov/www/projects/spectrum/SP892S21.jpg[/image] 

2

[image]http://daniel.boiteau.free.fr/images/op'014.jpg[/image] 

Les images s'affichent pas, j'en ai pas la moindre idée pourquoi.


----------



## barbarella (30 Avril 2004)




----------



## barbarella (30 Avril 2004)




----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>



Je connaissais... mais la première fois qu'on m'a envoyé ça, je l'ai envoyé... pour être certain que c'était pas un gif animé.


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mai 2004)

_les deux images, je les ai trouvées avec illusions d'optique car il y avait pas grand choses de non postées avec effets d'optique, donc voilà si ma participation ne compte pas tanpis_


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mai 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (2 Mai 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Fin du sujet : Samedi à 14h ! (je ne sais pas si c'est trop long ou trop court, pas grave, c'est comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les résultats c'étaient hier ou tu les donnes samedi prochain (8 mai)


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

Oui... les résultats...


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2004)

On attend, on attend ....


----------



## macmarco (3 Mai 2004)

Ben tiens ! J'ai oublié la 2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Neumbeur tou :


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On attend, on attend ....



c'etait quand au fait ?


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2004)

Samedi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Samedi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de la semaine prochaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon qui se proclame vainqueur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je vote pour nato kino  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou ginette


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2004)

Quoi ! Après tout ce que l'on a vécu tu ne votes même pas pour moi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ! Après tout ce que l'on a vécu tu ne votes même pas pour moi



Ca risque de faire louche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On verra ça la prochaine fois que j'ai la main


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ! Après tout ce que l'on a vécu tu ne votes même pas pour moi



toi ou ginette,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais toi tu fais peur


----------



## condition (3 Mai 2004)

moi je vote pour la premiere de ginette


----------



## ginette107 (3 Mai 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> moi je vote pour la premiere de ginette



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui se proclame vainqueur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N'importe, si nato kino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 veut prendre le relais allez zou   
!


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> moi je vote pour nato kino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un jour, ça te perdra tout ça 'ti cut !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon, puisque Ginette est galante ce soir et qu'elle me laisse la main...
Le nouveau thème est : *A C C I D E N T*.
Rendu mercredi soir si tomtom est trop fatigué pour remettre une AES off deux soirs de suite !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_(Sinon ce sera jeudi en soirée)_

Je vous fais confiance...Allez !!


----------



## condition (3 Mai 2004)

1


----------



## condition (3 Mai 2004)

2


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

'tain c'est gore là (cf. Google)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Je passe mon tour.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2004)

Comment ça c'est gore ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Mai 2004)

si, ca peut être gore


----------



## KARL40 (3 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

1-






2-


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (4 Mai 2004)

*image n°1:*


----------



## ginette107 (4 Mai 2004)

*image n°2:*


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

2-


----------



## barbarella (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## barbarella (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (4 Mai 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2004)

Bien... Puisque plus personne n'a l'air de participer et que vous devez attendre les résultats avec impatience...

LE (ou LA) gagant(e) est... * condition*, pour cette magnifique participation !!






Bravo et place au newb maintenant !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Bravo Condition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bien visé


----------



## condition (5 Mai 2004)

merci *nato*





vais charcher un sujet...


----------



## condition (5 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais j'avais pas pensé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut refaire la peinture


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

Bravo condition


----------



## condition (5 Mai 2004)

merci global


----------



## condition (5 Mai 2004)

le nouveau thème  *lumière*





la date:  *samedi  8/05 à 19 heures*





les langues:  *quartier libre*





bon courage


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

n°1


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Mai 2004)

1


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

n°2


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

1-





2-


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Mai 2004)

1./


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

n° 1


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2004)

n° 2


----------



## ginette107 (5 Mai 2004)

image n°1:


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Mai 2004)

2./


----------



## ginette107 (5 Mai 2004)

image n°2:


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2004)

Ginette107 ta deuxième image ne passe pas par moments


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ginette107 ta deuxième image ne passe pas par moments



Si, elle passe bien.


----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## barbarella (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## macmarco (6 Mai 2004)

Neumbeur tou :




(Version réduite -  URL original )


----------



## ginette107 (8 Mai 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> le nouveau thème  *lumière*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors?


----------



## condition (8 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Alors?























*je m'y colle, sorry!*


----------



## condition (8 Mai 2004)

et voila...

les premiers seront les derniers _et lycée de Versailles _





*macmarco, Karl, nato, inconnu(e), ginette, Lemmy, Tibo, Fredoupsy, Yoko, Global (bien sur! )* 

et  the best is... * ginette*





à toi de jouer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_désolé pour le retard..._


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mai 2004)

Encore bravo ginette


----------



## ginette107 (9 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore bravo ginette



merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le prochain thème dans un instant


----------



## ginette107 (9 Mai 2004)

Donc le nouveau thème c'est:  attention 


Les résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mardi dans la soirée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vous


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2004)

1-


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2004)

2-


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

n° 1




_

toute ressemblance... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

n° 2


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

image n°1


----------



## piro (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

image two


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mai 2004)

1-





2-


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2004)

Neumbeur ouane :


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2004)

Neumbeur tou :


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (9 Mai 2004)




----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2004)

[image]http://stellargraffiti.com/My%20Pictures/Pzj%20...everyone's%20attention....jpg[/image]


----------



## macmarco (9 Mai 2004)

Ton image ne passe pas Nato !


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ton image ne passe pas Nato !


Je sais, ça marche pas, même en éditant.

Je l'ai mise en ligne chez moi...


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2004)




----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2004)

1 :


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2004)

2 :


----------



## barbarella (10 Mai 2004)




----------



## ginette107 (11 Mai 2004)

vous avez encore la journée pour jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> vous avez encore la journée pour jouer



et c'est quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

Attention fermeture prochaine du thread

<blockquote><font class="small"> ] 

Autre chose, je vais devoir fermer les sujets de plus de 150 pages (avec 20 messages par page, soit 3000 réponses). Faites un petit test sur la rapidité d'ouverture d'un nouveau sujet, et d'un sujet de 200 pages. C'est net. Et pendant que cela mouline, des ressources du serveur sont consommées et ne peuvent pas être utilisées pour autre chose. Cela vaut hélas pour tous les sujets 
	

 (désolé touba).

  

[/QUOTE]

merci de donner le gagnant dans un nouveau sujet


----------



## benjamin (11 Mai 2004)

Oui, c'est la dernière partie avant fermeture (plus de 150 pages). Vous pourrez recréer le même sujet si vous le voulez par la suite.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

C'est triste de finir ainsi, snif snif!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mai 2004)

Si "un jour" on a le gagnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il n'a qu'à donner le nouveau thème en ouvrant un nouveau sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Et toujours avec Google" comme titre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Si "un jour" on a le gagnant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à Finn de jouer...


----------



## ginette107 (12 Mai 2004)

Désolé pour le retard, le gagnant est:

*KARL40* , avec cette image




			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## KARL40 (12 Mai 2004)

Excellent choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suite dans un nouveau thread ..... 

Adieu Google


----------

